# Dooney Deals... Chat



## lavenderjunkie

I just saw the Deals post (not chat) that Campbell and Lockwood were 70% off at the outlets.  Wanted to mention that last weekend they were only 60% off.  I don't need another handbag,  I don't need another handbag, I don't need another handbag.... but that discount is hard to resist.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> I just saw the Deals post (not chat) that Campbell and Lockwood were 70% off at the outlets.  Wanted to mention that last weekend they were only 60% off.  I don't need another handbag,  I don't need another handbag, I don't need another handbag.... but that discount is hard to resist.


 
Hey LJ, 


Yep, actually last night when I went the lockwood was not marked down yet, they still had the 60% prices, but the manager told me they were 70% and I asked her to verify since the prices were not 70%, so then when she saw the prices, she went and checked and confirmed it and then they later started updating the price tags in them.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*:  I was happy with my 60% off,  but it wasn't included in the R,W, B extra discount.  I would have preferred 70% off ,

  but you never know what the future will bring.  Can't wait for the extra sale unless you are willing to pass on the handbag and have frequent access to the outlets.


I thought we needed a Deals Chat thread so we could discuss deals we have seen and compare.... sometimes the advertised deal is not the best deal around.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  I was happy with my 60% off,  but it wasn't included in the R,W, B extra discount.  I would have preferred 70% off ,
> 
> but you never know what the future will bring.*  Can't wait for the extra sale unless you are willing to pass on the handbag and have frequent access to the outlets.*
> 
> 
> I thought we needed a Deals Chat thread so we could discuss deals we have seen and compare.... sometimes the advertised deal is not the best deal around.




I agree. Even for me that the outlet is close, it's not easy to get out from work to get there and only certain times of the day are good to go because of the traffic, so because of that, I don't go as often, so if it is a bag I need to get on an specific color, I get it as soon as possible, but if it can wait, I leave it and hope I catch it at a better discount.


I was considering the Lockwoods last week but decided to wait more, so last night I caved. I got a Campbell too!


I think it's a good idea to have this thread! Thank you for starting it!


----------



## MrsKC

I have the lockwood ladies. She is stunning! !!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> I have the lockwood ladies. She is stunning! !!




Which style/color do you have Kc?


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Which style/color do you have Kc?



I have the taupe satchel . I will see if I have a picture on my phone.


----------



## MrsKC

The picture does not do her justice 
 She is stunning and the florentine is so perfect.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> The picture does not do her justice
> She is stunning and the florentine is so perfect.


 
Oh, this one is gorgeous too! Love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Yall gals just made me make a few calls.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yall gals just made me make a few calls.


 
What did you get? Confession time!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> What did you get? Confession time!



Cant decide on colors on color lockwood. Green or blue
Found red campbell belted shopper and GREY campbell lrg shopper. I think i peed a lil. So excited and its ya fault MB. Lololololololol.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cant decide on colors on color lockwood. Green or blue
> Found red campbell belted shopper and GREY campbell lrg shopper. I think i peed a lil. So excited and its ya fault MB. Lololololololol.


 
Both colors are good on the Lockwood! Which one would work better with your wardrobe?


Awesome job on the Campbells! Those are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yall gals just made me make a few calls.


It's a dangerous place here on the forum GF!!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Oh, this one is gorgeous too! Love it!


Thanks MB


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cant decide on colors on color lockwood. Green or blue
> Found red campbell belted shopper and GREY campbell lrg shopper. I think i peed a lil. So excited and its ya fault MB. Lololololololol.


:lolots:



I am beginning to wonder if MB secretly works for Dooney, Coach, and MK.......she is evil.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> The picture does not do her justice
> She is stunning and the florentine is so perfect.



Soooo pruddy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Both colors are good on the Lockwood! Which one would work better with your wardrobe?
> 
> 
> Awesome job on the Campbells! Those are gorgeous! Congrats!



Lol. Both would work. Lol


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> The picture does not do her justice
> She is stunning and the florentine is so perfect.


Lovely KC!


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cant decide on colors on color lockwood. Green or blue
> Found red campbell belted shopper and GREY campbell lrg shopper. I think i peed a lil. So excited and its ya fault MB. Lololololololol.



Lollollol.  Are they shippable GF?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Code:
	






elbgrl said:


> Lovely KC!
> 
> 
> Lollollol.  Are they shippable GF?



Yes GF. When you coming back my way?


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes GF. When you coming back my way?



End of September.  We will have to do a road trip.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> I am beginning to wonder if MB secretly works for Dooney, Coach, and MK.......she is evil.




Don't forget Brahmin! But no, I wish! 


I was thinking they should give me a bulk buying discount


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lol. Both would work. Lol




 
GF, you know I'm weak and what my answer to that is, get them both!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> End of September.  We will have to do a road trip.



Darn. Will be in NC visiting mom last week of Sept


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Darn. Will be in NC visiting mom last week of Sept



  Phooey.  End of Sept. is when I'll be there, hope  to see the Pope.  I'll be there at least two weeks though.


----------



## RozEnix

The Campbell was the ONLY bag I saw at my TJMaxx and Marshalls. Can you believe that, out of 2 stores only 1 Dooney? And not even a good discount. 

But they had enough Michael Kors to fit a warehouse.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ordered Campbell large satchel in Grey&#55357;&#56832;. Thanks MB for posting ya bags. Now to decide on lockwood!!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Don't forget Brahmin! But no, I wish!
> 
> 
> I was thinking they should give me a bulk buying discount


They should give you the Chief Enabler discount MB.


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ordered Campbell large satchel in Grey&#65533;&#65533;. Thanks MB for posting ya bags. Now to decide on lockwood!!!!


I am still trying to decide....do I really need another one? But the discount is so good......oh the agonizing decisions. Must get a grip.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I am still trying to decide....do I really need another one? But the discount is so good......oh the agonizing decisions. Must get a grip.




The way I saw it was buy it now at an awesome price and avoid getting it later at a probably not so good price.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> I am still trying to decide....do I really need another one? But the discount is so good......oh the agonizing decisions. Must get a grip.



From seeing her pics and the pics the store sent me. I could not say no. Now i am trying to find the santorini drawstring. That collection is also 70 off


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm trying to resist,  but I think I will probably cave too.  I'm going to sleep on it.   I have so many handbags enroute to me and no place to put them.  We won't even discuss the $$$,  since at 70% off any additional handbags would be practically free.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ordered Campbell large satchel in Grey&#65533;&#65533;. Thanks MB for posting ya bags. Now to decide on lockwood!!!!




Campbell is grey is beautiful.  I have the small satchel.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> Campbell is grey is beautiful.  I have the small satchel.



We will be color twins


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm trying to resist,  but I think I will probably cave too.  I'm going to sleep on it.   I have so many handbags enroute to me and no place to put them.  We won't even discuss the $$$,  since at 70% off any additional handbags would be practically free.



The price is crazy great. You cant say no. Lol. They just sent me a pic of the navy campbell. I peed a lil more. Lololol


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm trying to resist,  but I think I will probably cave too.  I'm going to sleep on it.   I have so many handbags enroute to me and no place to put them.  We won't even discuss the $$$,  since at 70% off any additional handbags would be practically free.




Free is right:lolots::lolots:, how could you go wrong, LJ!!


----------



## RozEnix

MaryBel said:


> The way I saw it was buy it now at an awesome price and avoid getting it later at a probably not so good price.


I like your thinking, it is true.


----------



## RozEnix

crazyforcoach09 said:


> The price is crazy great. You cant say no. Lol. They just sent me a pic of the navy campbell. I peed a lil more. Lololol


Did you have any Depends?? 

Dooney is on Q this afternoon at 3pm Eastern. I must resist. Especially watching VicM's unboxing on the Bone Flo.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*CFC:*  the blue (navy) Campbell is a beautiful color.   I have the small satchel and ordered the drawstring last week,  because I couldn't resist 60% off.  Even better price now,  so jump on it if you can.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm trying to resist,  but I think I will probably cave too.  I'm going to sleep on it.   I have so many handbags enroute to me and no place to put them.  We won't even discuss the $$$,  since at 70% off any additional handbags would be practically free.




Now your rationale has me thinking about the hobo in green (since it is practically free ). Do you know if it is shippable?


----------



## CatePNW

I wonder why the Seattle gals haven't been posting on Instagram or here, like they were for a bit?  The last Instagram pic was 5 weeks ago.  I was looking forward to seeing a glimpse into the outlet since I don't live near enough to just drop in.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Now your rationale has me thinking about the hobo in green (since it is practically free ). Do you know if it is shippable?




MrsKC:  if you are talking about the lockwood with the green suede pocket,  yes it's shippable.   The bag is primarily dark brown leather,  the color name relates to the suede front pocket.


----------



## YankeeDooney

CatePNW said:


> I wonder why the Seattle gals haven't been posting on Instagram or here, like they were for a bit?  The last Instagram pic was 5 weeks ago.  I was looking forward to seeing a glimpse into the outlet since I don't live near enough to just drop in.


I heard that Corporate wanted more control over what was posted. I had initially thought it was because Sawyer (the former manager) was more proactive. who really knows, but I agree, I enjoyed that as well.


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> The price is crazy great. You cant say no. Lol. They just sent me a pic of the navy campbell. I peed a lil more. Lololol


Would love to see the pic. Hopefully it would not induce the same reaction.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> MrsKC:  if you are talking about the lockwood with the green suede pocket,  yes it's shippable.   The bag is primarily dark brown leather,  the color name relates to the suede front pocket.



Thanks,  thinking about it. ...?


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> The picture does not do her justice
> She is stunning and the florentine is so perfect.




So pretty! This is the one I was going to get way back when they first showed up.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! This is the one I was going to get way back when they first showed up.




Well now she is 70% off!!! Aurora has the hobo, I called this am......it is shippable and I am thinking about it. MB just got 3, they are in another thread.....if you have not seen them yet.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> Would love to see the pic. Hopefully it would not induce the same reaction.


Sooooo nice


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> Would love to see the pic. Hopefully it would not induce the same reaction.



Campbell. Cant wait to get my bag


----------



## crazyforcoach09

RozEnix said:


> Did you have any Depends??
> 
> Dooney is on Q this afternoon at 3pm Eastern. I must resist. Especially watching VicM's unboxing on the Bone Flo.



Nope. Didnt have them on. Lolololololol


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sooooo nice



Thank you for the pics GF!! I am in the valley of decision. ...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> Thank you for the pics GF!! I am in the valley of decision. ...



Very welcome


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Now i am more confused on which color to get. So rich


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*CFC*:  I think a lot of the colors in the lockwood are beautiful.  It all depends upon how you want to coordinate with your clothing.  Remember most of the bag is dark brown leather.  I've seen them in person and I think the brown suede is the richest and easiest to wear.... since it's an all brown handbag.   I already have a brown suede Dooney,  so that's why I didn't order the brown. 


 According to the fashion magazines shades of olive green are very big for fall.  So if you clothing leans toward brown, beige, tan, green, rust.... then the green might be a good choice.


My wardrobe is black and blue based,  so I ordered the grey hobo and the blue satchel.
MB made me do it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Campbell. Cant wait to get my bag


OMG! I love those. Was the satchel the large or small?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG! I love those. Was the satchel the large or small?



I got the large campbell grey satchel


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> *CFC*:  I think a lot of the colors in the lockwood are beautiful.  It all depends upon how you want to coordinate with your clothing.  Remember most of the bag is dark brown leather.  I've seen them in person and I think the brown suede is the richest and easiest to wear.... since it's an all brown handbag.   I already have a brown suede Dooney,  so that's why I didn't order the brown.
> 
> 
> According to the fashion magazines shades of olive green are very big for fall.  So if you clothing leans toward brown, beige, tan, green, rust.... then the green might be a good choice.
> 
> 
> My wardrobe is black and blue based,  so I ordered the grey hobo and the blue satchel.
> MB made me do it.



MB Always mAke us. Lololololol
LJ, i love the brown and navy and green. On shot i love them all


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*CFC:*  that's my problem too.... I love them all... and with the sales,  I've been shopping like crazy.  They probably think I'm stocking a store.

 I thought I was done,  but then MB posted about the 70% sale on Lockwood, Campbell, and Santorini.   So I had to buy a few more handbags.  If I'm going to pay for shipping,  I want to order more than 1 bag,  if possible.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Well now she is 70% off!!! Aurora has the hobo, I called this am......it is shippable and I am thinking about it. MB just got 3, they are in another thread.....if you have not seen them yet.




Thanks! I should make a trip, but I'm trying not to buy. I have two in my wish list, the claremont satchel and the pebbled leather dome satchel in desert from QVC, but waiting for as is on that one. Must stay focussed....[emoji37]


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *CFC:*  that's my problem too.... I love them all... and with the sales,  I've been shopping like crazy.  They probably think I'm stocking a store.
> 
> I thought I was done,  but then MB posted about the 70% sale on Lockwood, Campbell, and Santorini.   So I had to buy a few more handbags.  If I'm going to pay for shipping,  I want to order more than 1 bag,  if possible.


Wait, Santorini too?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> *CFC:*  that's my problem too.... I love them all... and with the sales,  I've been shopping like crazy.  They probably think I'm stocking a store.
> 
> I thought I was done,  but then MB posted about the 70% sale on Lockwood, Campbell, and Santorini.   So I had to buy a few more handbags.  If I'm going to pay for shipping,  I want to order more than 1 bag,  if possible.



LJ, I know. Prices are great. Here is the santorini i might get


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> Wait, Santorini too?



Yes. Santorini 70 off too


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Now i am more confused on which color to get. So rich



Well, you KNOW what I'm going to say.


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes. Santorini 70 off too


Dear God, with one bag already on the way, do I order yet another one? East coast stores are closed. Already located one possibly...perhaps sleep on it. 

I had already decided to hold off for something better. Figured more florentines will be hitting the outlets, but now I am debating again. The sale is hard to resist.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, you KNOW what I'm going to say.



Yes yes GF. I know. Lololololol


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Campbell. Cant wait to get my bag



I am practicing my kegels for next week


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I am practicing my kegels for next week



Lololol. You so crazy


----------



## duckiesforme

lavenderjunkie said:


> I just saw the Deals post (not chat) that Campbell and Lockwood were 70% off at the outlets.  Wanted to mention that last weekend they were only 60% off.  I don't need another handbag,  I don't need another handbag, I don't need another handbag.... but that discount is hard to resist.



thank you for posting this, I have a brown lockwood hobo on it's way to me.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *CFC*:  I think a lot of the colors in the lockwood are beautiful.  It all depends upon how you want to coordinate with your clothing.  Remember most of the bag is dark brown leather.  I've seen them in person and I think the brown suede is the richest and easiest to wear.... since it's an all brown handbag.   I already have a brown suede Dooney,  so that's why I didn't order the brown.
> 
> 
> According to the fashion magazines shades of olive green are very big for fall.  So if you clothing leans toward brown, beige, tan, green, rust.... then the green might be a good choice.
> 
> 
> My wardrobe is black and blue based,  so I ordered the grey hobo and the blue satchel.
> *MB made me do it*.


 


crazyforcoach09 said:


> *MB Always mAke us*. Lololololol
> LJ, i love the brown and navy and green. On shot i love them all


 
So it's now my fault? 


I didn't do anything muahahahahahaha!


----------



## MaryBel

I can not leave you for one day without you getting lots of gorgeous bags! 


I won't get more...I stopped at Macy's today after lunch and found a Brahmin at 50%+20% in an old color I thought I had missed. I'll take pics tomorrow!


So, have the indecisive ladies decided on anything yet? I'm talking to you YD, KC, TB, C4C!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, you KNOW what I'm going to say.


 
The blue one?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> So it's now my fault?
> 
> 
> I didn't do anything muahahahahahaha!


I think you should start collecting commissions from Dooney......you go girl!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I think you should start collecting commissions from Dooney......you go girl!


 
Well GF, somebody needs to tell them! Maybe you should stop by and talk to Peter!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Well GF, somebody needs to tell them! Maybe you should stop by and talk to Peter!


Yeah right, I'll get right on that!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks! I should make a trip, but I'm trying not to buy. I have two in my wish list, the claremont satchel and the pebbled leather dome satchel in desert from QVC, but waiting for as is on that one. Must stay focussed....[emoji37]


I know.....two on the way.....trying to behave.....


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I can not leave you for one day without you getting lots of gorgeous bags!
> 
> 
> I won't get more...I stopped at Macy's today after lunch and found a Brahmin at 50%+20% in an old color I thought I had missed. I'll take pics tomorrow!
> 
> 
> So, have the indecisive ladies decided on anything yet? I'm talking to you YD, KC, TB, C4C!



No yet........oh......not.....sure......


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  this time it's your fault, because you showed pictures of all those stunning new handbags and the prices were so good.  Last part is Dooney's fault.  Or should I say you get credit for having such great taste and alerting us to the deals.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*CFC:*  I have the Santorini satchel (smaller size,  if there are 2 sizes ??) and the drawstring.... both in black.  The leather is thick and stiff,  so I'm not sure if the drawstring will ever soften,  but it's beautiful.  


The Tmoro brown color is very similar to the black,  and it's also very rich looking.  I also like the Bordeaux and the grey.  And I wouldn't pass up the cognac if that was the only color in the style I wanted. 


 I ordered the Tmoro hobo yesterday.  I was afraid the satchel would look too much like the black one. The SA said the black and the Tmoro looked the same in the store lighting.   By getting a different style I was able to 'justify' buying another one.  At 70% off,  it's hard not to buy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> No yet........oh......not.....sure......


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> *CFC:*  I have the Santorini satchel (smaller size,  if there are 2 sizes ??) and the drawstring.... both in black.  The leather is thick and stiff,  so I'm not sure if the drawstring will ever soften,  but it's beautiful.
> 
> 
> The Tmoro brown color is very similar to the black,  and it's also very rich looking.  I also like the Bordeaux and the grey.  And I wouldn't pass up the cognac if that was the only color in the style I wanted.
> 
> 
> I ordered the Tmoro hobo yesterday.  I was afraid the satchel would look too much like the black one. The SA said the black and the Tmoro looked the same in the store lighting.   By getting a different style I was able to 'justify' buying another one.  At 70% off,  it's hard not to buy.




Thanks LJ. I am going to hunt down a brownt in satchel or drawstring. If not then i will get the cognac. Thanks for all ya help . I would get the hobo but its to small for me. Ughhhh. If you find a store that has brownt shopper. Lrge satchel or drawstring plsssss let me know


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> *CFC:*  I have the Santorini satchel (smaller size,  if there are 2 sizes ??) and the drawstring.... both in black.  The leather is thick and stiff,  so I'm not sure if the drawstring will ever soften,  but it's beautiful.
> 
> 
> The Tmoro brown color is very similar to the black,  and it's also very rich looking.  I also like the Bordeaux and the grey.  And I wouldn't pass up the cognac if that was the only color in the style I wanted.
> 
> 
> I ordered the Tmoro hobo yesterday.  I was afraid the satchel would look too much like the black one. The SA said the black and the Tmoro looked the same in the store lighting.   By getting a different style I was able to 'justify' buying another one.  At 70% off,  it's hard not to buy.


LJ. Just found brownt santorini. Yippppppie. And i found red large satchel in campbell


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks LJ. I am going to hunt down a brownt in satchel or drawstring. If not then i will get the cognac. Thanks for all ya help . I would get the hobo but its to small for me. Ughhhh. If you find a store that has brownt shopper. Lrge satchel or drawstring plsssss let me know


C4C, any outlet should be able to locate which store has the bag you want. You should not have to call everywhere.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*CFC:*  congratulations.  Glad you were able to find what you were looking for.  Which outlet had them?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> *cfc:*  congratulations.  Glad you were able to find what you were looking for.  Which outlet had them?


fl


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Just saw the post in Deals about Samba crossbody as lunchtime special today on Q,   Samba is 60% off at outlets,  in clearance, and generally shippable.  Worth checking out if you want this bag.   Just remember.... Dooney outlet clearance items are final sale.  And not all outlets will ship clearance items.


----------



## lurkernomore

Hi ladies! I lurk here a lot, the last D&B I bought was the Tessuta shopper from ILD, which I love. I am flying to Florida this week, and will be visiting the Dooney outlet in Vero. Last year i went, but didn't have any room to bring anything home. This year I am carrying my le Pliage down and as few clothes as possible in my carry-on -  so I am planning on buying a few things
I will try to take some spy pics. It sounds like the best deals are later in the week (is that true?), so i am planning on Friday as of now.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

lurker:  welcome and I hope you outlet shopping is a huge success.  In terms of outlet deals,  they usually start on a Thursday.  But they can run for the weekend, a week or two, or even till the end of the month.   It all varies.  There were great sales for the 4th weekend that ran thru the 9th.  But then on the 10th they increased the sale discount on some items that hadn't been in the prior special sale.  So there is no way to really tell.  Holiday weekends usually have some special deals.  But the outlets always have great prices.   Just be sure to check the bags over carefully.... especially clearance.
Right now several collections are 70% off in clearance... Campbell, Lockwood, Santorini.  And the Samba collection is 60% off in clearance.
Hope you find treasures.


----------



## lurkernomore

lavenderjunkie said:


> lurker:  welcome and I hope you outlet shopping is a huge success.  In terms of outlet deals,  they usually start on a Thursday.  But they can run for the weekend, a week or two, or even till the end of the month.   It all varies.  There were great sales for the 4th weekend that ran thru the 9th.  But then on the 10th they increased the sale discount on some items that hadn't been in the prior special sale.  So there is no way to really tell.  Holiday weekends usually have some special deals.  But the outlets always have great prices.   Just be sure to check the bags over carefully.... especially clearance.
> Right now several collections are 70% off in clearance... Campbell, Lockwood, Santorini.  And the Samba collection is 60% off in clearance.
> Hope you find treasures.




Thanks! I love the leather smell of the Dooney store -no other outlet store can compare!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Hi ladies! I lurk here a lot, the last D&B I bought was the Tessuta shopper from ILD, which I love. I am flying to Florida this week, and will be visiting the Dooney outlet in Vero. Last year i went, but didn't have any room to bring anything home. This year I am carrying my le Pliage down and as few clothes as possible in my carry-on -  so I am planning on buying a few things
> I will try to take some spy pics. It sounds like the best deals are later in the week (is that true?), so i am planning on Friday as of now.


 

Have fun galfriend and if Vero does not have it ask them to FIND it for you and you can order from other store...but remember if they will not ship from the store for you - put it on hold - go back to the hotel and ORDER that way


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Have fun galfriend and if Vero does not have it ask them to FIND it for you and you can order from other store...but remember if they will not ship from the store for you - put it on hold - go back to the hotel and ORDER that way



Thanks, you rock! I figure I can bring three bags home with me - a tote, a purse in the tote, and a purse in my carry-on....I will not be denied in Florida


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  this time it's your fault, because you showed pictures of all those stunning new handbags and the prices were so good.  Last part is Dooney's fault.  Or should I say you get credit for having such great taste and alerting us to the deals.



I totally agree that it is MBs fault!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> lurker:  welcome and I hope you outlet shopping is a huge success.  In terms of outlet deals,  they usually start on a Thursday.  But they can run for the weekend, a week or two, or even till the end of the month.   It all varies.  There were great sales for the 4th weekend that ran thru the 9th.  But then on the 10th they increased the sale discount on some items that hadn't been in the prior special sale.  So there is no way to really tell.  Holiday weekends usually have some special deals.  But the outlets always have great prices.   Just be sure to check the bags over carefully.... especially clearance.
> Right now several collections are 70% off in clearance... Campbell, Lockwood, Santorini.  And the Samba collection is 60% off in clearance.
> Hope you find treasures.




Welcome and have a great trip and shopping trip! Be sure to let us know what you get.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  this time it's your fault, because you showed pictures of all those stunning new handbags and the prices were so good.  Last part is Dooney's fault.  Or *should I say you get credit for having such great taste and alerting us to the deals*.


 
Oh well, when you put it that way how can I say no to that


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *CFC:*  I have the Santorini satchel (smaller size,  if there are 2 sizes ??) and the drawstring.... both in black.  The leather is thick and stiff,  so I'm not sure if the drawstring will ever soften,  but it's beautiful.
> 
> 
> The Tmoro brown color is very similar to the black,  and it's also very rich looking.  I also like the Bordeaux and the grey.  And I wouldn't pass up the cognac if that was the only color in the style I wanted.
> 
> 
> I ordered the Tmoro hobo yesterday.  I was afraid the satchel would look too much like the black one. The SA said the black and the Tmoro looked the same in the store lighting.   By getting a different style I was able to 'justify' buying another one.  At 70% off,  it's hard not to buy.


 

LJ, My Santorini DS softened a little bit, not much to puddle or anything but it made the drawstring use easier.


Congrats on your new Hobo!




crazyforcoach09 said:


> LJ. Just found brownt santorini. Yippppppie. And i found red large satchel in campbell


 

Congrats on your goodies GF! What style Santorini did you get?





lurkernomore said:


> Hi ladies! I lurk here a lot, the last D&B I bought was the Tessuta shopper from ILD, which I love. I am flying to Florida this week, and will be visiting the Dooney outlet in Vero. Last year i went, but didn't have any room to bring anything home. This year I am carrying my le Pliage down and as few clothes as possible in my carry-on -  so I am planning on buying a few things
> I will try to take some spy pics. It sounds like the best deals are later in the week (is that true?), so i am planning on Friday as of now.


 

Welcome to the Dooney site. 


Make sure you print the outlet coupons if the outlet has them. Most of the time, Dooney has a coupon, either for a free gift with purchase or a discount.
I hope you find lots of goodies in FL. And remember, if you run out of space, you can always ask the store if they can ship them for you ($7.50 shipping charge) or you can ship them yourself, you will just need to locate a FedEx or UPS. Have fun and can't wait to see the haul!



MrsKC said:


> I totally agree that it is MBs fault!




So what did you buy?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> LJ, My Santorini DS softened a little bit, not much to puddle or anything but it made the drawstring use easier.
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new Hobo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your goodies GF! What style Santorini did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> MB. I have large satchel and shopper on hold and red large campbell. Not sure if shopper is to narrow for me. Gals in DE said drawstring is to small for me. Ughhhhhh
> So i have brown lockwood large satchel on hold


----------



## MiaBorsa

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks, you rock! I figure I can bring three bags home with me - a tote, a purse in the tote, and a purse in my carry-on....I will not be denied in Florida



   Have fun.  I can't wait to see the outlet pics.


----------



## RozEnix

MrsKC said:


> I totally agree that it is MBs fault!


I concur.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> LJ, My Santorini DS softened a little bit, not much to puddle or anything but it made the drawstring use easier.
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new Hobo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your goodies GF! What style Santorini did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Dooney site.
> 
> 
> Make sure you print the outlet coupons if the outlet has them. Most of the time, Dooney has a coupon, either for a free gift with purchase or a discount.
> I hope you find lots of goodies in FL. And remember, if you run out of space, you can always ask the store if they can ship them for you ($7.50 shipping charge) or you can ship them yourself, you will just need to locate a FedEx or UPS. Have fun and can't wait to see the haul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what did you buy?



Well my as is pebble zip zip is out for delivery. If it is a keeper I am not getting anything else (today), if it goes back then probably a Lockwood hobo.....


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> MB. I have large satchel and shopper on hold and red large campbell. Not sure if shopper is to narrow for me. Gals in DE said drawstring is to small for me. Ughhhhhh
> So i have brown lockwood large satchel on hold




The shopper might be a bit narrow and small for you. 
But I don't think the DS is small, I think you can fit a lot of stuff in there!


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> I concur.




So now is everybody against me huh?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> The shopper might be a bit narrow and small for you.
> But I don't think the DS is small, I think you can fit a lot of stuff in there!



Thanks Boo


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> So now is everybody against me huh?


Of course not. Thanks for being the Queen Enabler.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Does Anyone have any current updates on who might have the Grey or Cognac Santorini Belted Shopper (shippable)? I wanted to check here first before calling all the outlets. [emoji2]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Does Anyone have any current updates on who might have the Grey or Cognac Santorini Belted Shopper (shippable)? I wanted to check here first before calling all the outlets. [emoji2]



Im on phone with DE. I am asking them. Give me a min


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Does Anyone have any current updates on who might have the Grey or Cognac Santorini Belted Shopper (shippable)? I wanted to check here first before calling all the outlets. [emoji2]



Cognac on hold for you in DE &#55357;&#56845;. Ask for Jamie. I think Starr left


----------



## lavenderjunkie

70% off is too good to pass up.  It got me to try the hobo.   I'm trying not to venture into the shopper.  




PCAN:  Santorini is cognac is beautiful.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cognac on hold for you in DE &#55357;&#56845;. Ask for Jamie. I think Starr left




Perfect!!!! Thanks girl. Calling soon as I'm out of work. Thanks again!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Perfect!!!! Thanks girl. Calling soon as I'm out of work. Thanks again!!



You are welcome


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> 70% off is too good to pass up.  It got me to try the hobo.   I'm trying not to venture into the shopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCAN:  Santorini is cognac is beautiful.




Yes, it's a beautiful color! I've seen it in the outlets but the discount wasn't deep enough.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You are welcome




Is DE *******?? I need to call them. One of my outlets here just called a bit ago saying they have Cognac that they just unpacked. No grey though that's what I really wanted.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Is DE *******?? I need to call them. One of my outlets here just called a bit ago saying they have Cognac that they just unpacked. No grey though that's what I really wanted.



No. Rebhobeth Beach DE. I heart my grey. Now to decide on cognac and brownt large satchel


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No. Rebhobeth Beach DE. I heart my grey. Now to decide on cognac and brownt large satchel




Ok perfect, thank you! That's a tough choice... Both are pretty, but I'd go with the Cognac, it's sooooo rich looking. That grey is.... Faint! So unique. Dang, can't believe I slept on it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok perfect, thank you! That's a tough choice... Both are pretty, but I'd go with the Cognac, it's sooooo rich looking. That grey is.... Faint! So unique. Dang, can't believe I slept on it.



My list. Cognac campbell. Brownt santorini. Navy lockwood. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My list. Cognac campbell. Brownt santorini. Navy lockwood. Lol




Yes!!!!!! Lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*CFC:*  at 70% off you can get all 3 for the list price of 1.  You can get 6 for the price of 2.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ladies, I can't stop looking at my Grey Campbell. It is so preeettttttttyyyyy.

I keep thinking is there anything else I might like before they are gone.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Ladies, I can't stop looking at my Grey Campbell. It is so preeettttttttyyyyy.
> 
> I keep thinking is there anything else I might like before they are gone.


 
I'm trying to be good (for once) and not thinking at all! I'm pretending they are not on sale


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I'm trying to be good (for once) and not thinking at all! I'm pretending they are not on sale


Hmmm. How does one do this while responding to posts on the Dooney Deals Chat thread?
You must have secret powers MB.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> *CFC:*  at 70% off you can get all 3 for the list price of 1.  You can get 6 for the price of 2.



LJ. You bad but in a great way.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> Ladies, I can't stop looking at my Grey Campbell. It is so preeettttttttyyyyy.
> 
> I keep thinking is there anything else I might like before they are gone.



Me toooooo YD, i loaded her her and pursed posed wit her she soooooooooo prudddy


----------



## lurkernomore

I made it to Vero and took some spy pics!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I made it to Vero and took some spy pics!


Purse porn


----------



## lurkernomore

and I came home with...
the purple wristlet will be a Christmas gift for someone who loves purple. I needed the drawstring, and the Cindy tote was in clearance for $111. I have always wanted something in the Dooney green, and I love the feel of the leather.
To my surprise, I can't stop thinking about the saffiano cranberry - the color is perfect IRL...not quite sure what I am going to do about that


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Purse porn



I can never get enough purse porn


----------



## hydrangeagirl

OMG  Eye candy for sure, I don't know what I would do if I found myself in a store like that!!: I might have control issues...:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> and I came home with...
> the purple wristlet will be a Christmas gift for someone who loves purple. I needed the drawstring, and the Cindy tote was in clearance for $111. I have always wanted something in the Dooney green, and I love the feel of the leather.
> To my surprise, I can't stop thinking about the saffiano cranberry - the color is perfect IRL...not quite sure what I am going to do about that


Love it


----------



## MrsKC

lurkernomore said:


> and I came home with...
> the purple wristlet will be a Christmas gift for someone who loves purple. I needed the drawstring, and the Cindy tote was in clearance for $111. I have always wanted something in the Dooney green, and I love the feel of the leather.
> To my surprise, I can't stop thinking about the saffiano cranberry - the color is perfect IRL...not quite sure what I am going to do about that



Thank you for the lovely spy pics and I am glad you got some goodies.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lurkernomore said:


> I made it to Vero and took some spy pics!


These are fantastic pics. I love when some of the stores really load up the displays with merchandise. I would be there for hours. So many great choices.


----------



## lurkernomore

hydrangeagirl said:


> OMG  Eye candy for sure, I don't know what I would do if I found myself in a store like that!!: I might have control issues...:



hehehe...I think most of us that hang out here on TPF have control issues. I was limited to what I could fit in my carry-on so I had to make some tough decisions!
I see you are in Mass - I love Wrentham (in fact I am heading down next week), but spend most of my time in the Merrimack, NH outlets.


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love it



thanks - my birthday is next week so I don't think I am done yet!



MrsKC said:


> Thank you for the lovely spy pics and I am glad you got some goodies.



I always get nervous taking pics...but I love looking at them!



YankeeDooney said:


> These are fantastic pics. I love when some of the stores really load up the displays with merchandise. I would be there for hours. So many great choices.



I was there last year also and the store seems to be well stocked. The leather smell when you walk in is TDF!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lurkernomore said:


> I made it to Vero and took some spy pics!


The ******* Outlet has the same store fixtures, but this store appears to be much larger. Love it! 

Does anyone know if the outlets have anything against picture taking? I have not heard of it, but wonder if anyone has been stopped. I hope not. Given that so many folks have smartphones, you would think it would be allowed nowadays. It is the new way to shop, whether it be checking prices or sending pics to friends to get opinions.


----------



## 7bridgesmac

lurkernomore said:


> I made it to Vero and took some spy pics!


Oh, great pics. I think you may have just gotten me in trouble, I think I spot a Florentine Mitchell bag. I had just added that to my wish list.


----------



## applecidered

Amazing spy pics! How low can the clearance items go (% off wise)?


----------



## RozEnix

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Purse porn


Understatement.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Oh.......my....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

applecidered said:


> Amazing spy pics! How low can the clearance items go (% off wise)?


 
usually 70%


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lurkernomore said:


> hehehe...I think most of us that hang out here on TPF have control issues. I was limited to what I could fit in my carry-on so I had to make some tough decisions!
> I see you are in Mass - I love Wrentham (in fact I am heading down next week), but spend most of my time in the Merrimack, NH outlets.


Believe it or not, I've never been to the Wrentham shops!!  Are there any  stores there that sell Donney purses?  Thanks...


----------



## MrsKC

lurkernomore said:


> I made it to Vero and took some spy pics!


Do you all know how bad I want that chestnut flo mailbag.........half off is still $200.....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LNM:*  nice pictures.  Looks like they had a lot of handbags.  Glad you found treasures.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Do you all know how bad I want that chestnut flo mailbag.........half off is still $200.....


I'm looking at some of those flos too and thinking the same thing. At least it was more palatable with the July 4th sale with the additional 25% off (on shades of red, white, blue). That's why we had a bit of a frenzy a couple of weeks ago. Now, more hesitation, do I get it now or wait for another sale,....Hmmm.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I'm looking at some of those flos too and thinking the same thing. At least it was more palatable with the July 4th sale with the additional 25% off (on shades of red, white, blue). That's why we had a bit of a frenzy a couple of weeks ago. Now, more hesitation, do I get it now or wait for another sale,....Hmmm.


I know.....the mailbag won't be around much longer I would basically be getting one of the very slim remaining stock. Trying to pace myself. An additional 25% would make it very attractive......but that is not the case right now


----------



## lurkernomore

hydrangeagirl said:


> Believe it or not, I've never been to the Wrentham shops!!  Are there any  stores there that sell Donney purses?  Thanks...



You need to go to Wrentham! just sayin. Saks off 5th and Bloomies have Dooney sometimes....



MrsKC said:


> Do you all know how bad I want that chestnut flo mailbag.........half off is still $200.....


A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do!



lavenderjunkie said:


> *LNM:*  nice pictures.  Looks like they had a lot of handbags.  Glad you found treasures.


Thanks! I wanted more, but I am happy with my purchases!


----------



## lurkernomore

YankeeDooney said:


> I'm looking at some of those flos too and thinking the same thing. At least it was more palatable with the July 4th sale with the additional 25% off (on shades of red, white, blue). That's why we had a bit of a frenzy a couple of weeks ago. Now, more hesitation, do I get it now or wait for another sale,....Hmmm.



I do this all of the time with Coach. 50% vs. 50% + 20% (or what I guess they are calling 70% now). I think it really depends on how much in love you are!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lurkernomore said:


> I do this all of the time with Coach. 50% vs. 50% + 20% (or what I guess they are calling 70% now). I think it really depends on how much in love you are!


Exactly....for instance there were a few flo's that I admired for a long time. I also got misinformation about additional % being applied. Imagine my surprise when I got the right info. Christmas in July. I was completely thrilled and that's how it should be. I have a personal limit that I will spend on any one bag that works for me. How many is another story.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Exactly....for instance there were a few flo's that I admired for a long time. I also got misinformation about additional % being applied. Imagine my surprise when I got the right info. Christmas in July. I was completely thrilled and that's how it should be.* I have a personal limit that I will spend on any one bag that works for me*. How many is another story.



Ditto.  Though it's more of a mental thing.  I have a comfort zone of purse pricing, lol.  It's amazing how much more attractive a bag is when it's on sale.    (Like the Coach Tatum I just bought...I would not have considered that bag for $550; but for $275, hell yeah. )


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Ditto.  Though it's more of a mental thing.  I have a comfort zone of purse pricing, lol.  It's amazing how much more attractive a bag is when it's on sale.    (Like the Coach Tatum I just bought...I would not have considered that bag for $550; but for $275, hell yeah. )


Yeah, for me, at $550, you would have to pry the cash out of my cold dead hand.  And the funny thing is, the limit I set for myself has not changed in probably the last 10 years, no matter the boosts in income. It is just what I feel comfortable with and I am very happy with what I've been able to find. But naturally, we all have our own comfort levels, and it seems to work for us.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Ditto.  Though it's more of a mental thing.  I have a comfort zone of purse pricing, lol.  It's amazing how much more attractive a bag is when it's on sale.    (Like the Coach Tatum I just bought...I would not have considered that bag for $550; but for $275, hell yeah. )





YankeeDooney said:


> Yeah, for me, at $550, you would have to pry the cash out of my cold dead hand.  And the funny thing is, the limit I set for myself has not changed in probably the last 10 years, no matter the boosts in income. It is just what I feel comfortable with and I am very happy with what I've been able to find. But naturally, we all have our own comfort levels, and it seems to work for us.



Totally agree ladies and now that I am more savvy as to how to find the deals I want to pay even less!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Ditto.  Though it's more of a mental thing.  I have a comfort zone of purse pricing, lol.  It's amazing how much more attractive a bag is when it's on sale.    (Like the Coach Tatum I just bought...I would not have considered that bag for $550; but for $275, hell yeah. )



Yes yes yes.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Qvc has an "as is" small Flo in denim ($209 and 5 easy pay) if anyone wants. I have it in my cause I was going to hit the button but changed my mind. Let me know and I'll release.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

$89 for Dooney handbags at the 3 QVC outlet stores starting tomorrow for 3 days.  I called,  and they are not taking phone orders.  If I lived closer.....


----------



## purple20

Hello Ladies. I'm new to the forum and new to collecting Dooney and Bourke. I wanted to find out if the 70% of sale on campbell, santorini and samba is still going on at the outlets and if any of the outlets take phone orders and ship out of state. I'm in Georgia and we don't have any Dooney outlets or retail stores for that matter.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Yes, i believe they are still on sale. They do ship since many of us have been busy on the phones. You can always call an outlet directly to confirm. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## dcooney4

lurkernomore said:


> I made it to Vero and took some spy pics!



Serious bag porn!


----------



## lurkernomore

dcooney4 said:


> Serious bag porn!



one of the best reasons why we are here!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Purple*:  yes,  the Samba is still 60% off,  the Santorini, the Campbell, and the Lockwood are 70% off.  There may also be a fabric collection (Shadow???) in clearance too.   Yes,  most of the outlets will ship clearance handbags (but not all of the outlets will do it).  Clearance handbags are final sale.  I was on the phone with the Seattle outlet today.


You can call any outlet,  no matter where you live and where the outlet is located.  Shipping is $7.50 for the box they ship you.  Some outlets will put only 3 bags in a box, others will pack more.


I've gotten great service from Rehoboth DE outlet... ask for Starr, Lacy, or Jamie.
I also love working with Samantha in the Seattle WA outlet.
And last week I called the Freeport Maine outlet and got great service too.


Have fun shopping.  If the outlet has the bag you want,  ask them to check it over carefully and tell you if there are any defects.   Ask them to check the zippers, the stitching, etc.


----------



## purple20

Thanks so much everyone. I'm going to call and check this evening.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Purple:*  Please let us know if you were successful in finding what you want.


----------



## jeep317

I scored a small florentine satchel in grey at the QVC outlet today for $89! She's a bit rough though, looks like someone "rented" her for 30 days then returned. There's some sorta fadey spots, mild scratches, and a small pinkish stain that reminds me of lipstick on the leather. Any ideas on how to clean her up a bit? I also had a credit so it really only cost me about $70. She has the strap still wrapped, dust cover, & registration card so I couldn't leave her behind for that price!


----------



## purple20

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Purple:*  Please let us know if you were successful in finding what you want.


With the bags being final sale I just couldn't do it. I would need to see them in person to make sure there weren't any flaws.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*purple:*  I understand completely.   That is why I phone shop only at the outlets where I can find a SA who will take the time to work with me and examine the handbags carefully.


----------



## elbgrl

Ok ladies, remember this is Dillards cardmembers clearance day!  Got small Lexington in spearmint for $83!  (Of course Dillards charges S&H and tax, but still.  Open to non cardmembers tomorrow.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Ok ladies, remember this is Dillards cardmembers clearance day!  Got small Lexington in spearmint for $83!  (Of course Dillards charges S&H and tax, but still.  Open to non cardmembers tomorrow.


 

check your private message


----------



## BlazenHsss

There's a grey as is Flo satchel on QVC right now ladies...


----------



## BlazenHsss

Now there is a Florentine Stanwich in Bone for $200......
Oh mannnnnn, but I just bought a Dooney on Monday.
Must.Not.Buy...!!


----------



## applecidered

Saw some on sale at Dillard's online, with the extra 40% discount.


----------



## BlazenHsss

applecidered said:


> Saw some on sale at Dillard's online, with the extra 40% discount.


Really!?


----------



## MaryBel

BlazenHsss said:


> Really!?


 
I think she just meant Dooneys in general.
There were no bone bags in the sale.


----------



## BlazenHsss

MaryBel said:


> I think she just meant Dooneys in general.
> There were no bone bags in the sale.


I know. Just looked


----------



## applecidered

BlazenHsss said:


> I know. Just looked


Didn't mean to mislead! But yeah some stuff on sale, maybe not what you're wanting...


----------



## klynneann

Not entirely sure if this is the right place to post this, but I just had to share.  I saw this about an hour ago at Nordstrom Rack in downtown Seattle.  There were two of them in the clearance bin.  I couldn't believe it - I mean, the Anniversary Sale isn't even over yet!  If someone thought the Anny Sale price was still a little too high, you could probably call and do a charge send (25% off for CTR).


----------



## MrsKC

klynneann said:


> Not entirely sure if this is the right place to post this, but I just had to share.  I saw this about an hour ago at Nordstrom Rack in downtown Seattle.  There were two of them in the clearance bin.  I couldn't believe it - I mean, the Anniversary Sale isn't even over yet!  If someone thought the Anny Sale price was still a little too high, you could probably call and do a charge send (25% off for CTR).


Did you get it?


----------



## klynneann

MrsKC said:


> Did you get it?



Nope, I left both of them.  Too small for me.


----------



## MrsKC

klynneann said:


> Nope, I left both of them.  Too small for me.


Ok just wondered


----------



## klynneann

MrsKC said:


> Ok just wondered



Sure.    I hope someone can grab them - it's an even better price than the Anniversary Sale lol.


----------



## MrsKC

RN posted in the deals, no chat thread that the outlets are having some products 70% off.
What Dooneynista is going to call and find out what is on sale and shippable and report back, thereby enabling your fellow Dooney Purse Form Girl Friends


----------



## MrsKC

LJ, thank you for the info on the sale and specifics at the retail boutique. I will check on an all black zip zip.


I called, not on sale and not shippable. That's ok, I think it is still on the Dooney site. I will send in a trade in next week.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney *RETAIL Boutique* sale,*  50% + 20%* off selected items.  Sale extended thru this weekend. All sale items are final sale.  More pebbled leather items added in fall colors.  Also selected Florentine items included:  Chelsea, E/W Chelsea, Kingston in many colors and grey and sage in multiple styles.  The retail boutique at the Westchester in White Plains, NY will ship sale items if you call.  I don't know if other Dooney retail boutiques will ship the sale item. 


Now that I've recovered from my adventure yesterday at the Dooney retail boutique I wanted to add some info.  The extra 20% just started yesterday and the sale ends tomorrow Sunday. 


 They had added a lot of *Florentine* items (none were in the sale before).  The Chelsea, E/W Chelsea, and Kingston were included in every color (if available in the store stock).   I saw the Chelsea in oyster, mushroom, natural, chestnut, red, sage.  Since many of those colors are new and haven't been shippable from the outlets,  this was a lovely surprise.   Unfortunately the Chelsea is heavy for me and I found enough other things so I didn't buy one.  (I have 2 Chelsea and I rarely use them).  The oyster Chelsea is stunning.  But I'm really picky and the coloring on the panels didn't look exactly the same to me... maybe it was just the store lighting because no one else noticed anything.  The leather on the natural wasn't as nice as  I want to see in Florentine.  But at the price,  they might be worth considering.  It's a touch decision, especially if you can't see them in person.


I also looked at the mini Flo satchel in grey and sage.  Both were nice,  but I don't need sage and on the grey I noticed one of the side areas seemed to have a slightly different color cast than the front.  Again,  only I notice things like that.


Any Flo style in grey or sage that they had in the store was included in the sale.


I did end up with a grey medium pocket satchel and a white medium pocket satchel and a grey Buckley.  The Buckley isn't perfect,  but looks pretty good, and at 50+20% off (that's a total of 60% off the original price),  I still wanted it.  The dark brown trim needs a touch up in many spots (that's what brown furniture markers are for) and there is one tiny black spot on the bag, not noticeable.  I might even consider conditioning it (and I don't condition my bags).


Now for the *pebbled* leather.... they added the 'domed' satchel to the sale.  They just call it the satchel... it's the original shape Dillen satchel with contrast handles,  no belting, slightly domed zipper top. (This is not the Flo style called the domed satchel,  this one is much smaller and the top is curved, not really domed).   They had oyster, elephant, grey, caramel, celadon, jeans, sage, black, wine, and one or 2 other colors.   This is one of my favorite satchels, it's so easy to carry and the pebble leather is very nice.  I got the oyster and the celadon.  The satchel was $99.20 + tax. 


They also had a few other pebbled leather styles in totes in some other colors and a whole bunch of mini Chelsea in pebbled in lots of colors. And in the jeans color they had a number of styles including the hobo, the small Lexington, and others).  Also a lot of styles in the sky blue (Willa, Olivia, etc).   And the pebble cell phone wallet (this had been on Q) was also there in lots of colors.  (With the discount, the cell phone wallet was only a little over $30).


There were very few zip zips in pebbled.... I think pink and green only.  None of the deeper colors were included.


They also added some small Lexingtons to the Saffiano group in the sale.  A few zip zips remained, but not many.


BTW, in the pebbled leather, in store lighting, the celadon and jeans are very close in color.  The celadon has a bit more green and the jeans a bit more blue.  But if they are not side by side, in artificial light, they look very similar and either could be called peacock.   I imagine the differences between the colors will be more evident in natural light.  


If you have questions or want anything you can call the store.  Maria always helps me.
Remember, the sale ends tomorrow, Sunday 8/2.  And the stock was selling out fast.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Dooney *RETAIL Boutique* sale,*  50% + 20%* off selected items.  Sale extended thru this weekend. All sale items are final sale.  More pebbled leather items added in fall colors.  Also selected Florentine items included:  Chelsea, E/W Chelsea, Kingston in many colors and grey and sage in multiple styles.  The retail boutique at the Westchester in White Plains, NY will ship sale items if you call.  I don't know if other Dooney retail boutiques will ship the sale item.
> 
> 
> Now that I've recovered from my adventure yesterday at the Dooney retail boutique I wanted to add some info.  The extra 20% just started yesterday and the sale ends tomorrow Sunday.
> 
> 
> They had added a lot of *Florentine* items (none were in the sale before).  The Chelsea, E/W Chelsea, and Kingston were included in every color (if available in the store stock).   I saw the Chelsea in oyster, mushroom, natural, chestnut, red, sage.  Since many of those colors are new and haven't been shippable from the outlets,  this was a lovely surprise.   Unfortunately the Chelsea is heavy for me and I found enough other things so I didn't buy one.  (I have 2 Chelsea and I rarely use them).  The oyster Chelsea is stunning.  But I'm really picky and the coloring on the panels didn't look exactly the same to me... maybe it was just the store lighting because no one else noticed anything.  The leather on the natural wasn't as nice as  I want to see in Florentine.  But at the price,  they might be worth considering.  It's a touch decision, especially if you can't see them in person.
> 
> 
> I also looked at the mini Flo satchel in grey and sage.  Both were nice,  but I don't need sage and on the grey I noticed one of the side areas seemed to have a slightly different color cast than the front.  Again,  only I notice things like that.
> 
> 
> Any Flo style in grey or sage that they had in the store was included in the sale.
> 
> 
> I did end up with a grey medium pocket satchel and a white medium pocket satchel and a grey Buckley.  The Buckley isn't perfect,  but looks pretty good, and at 50+20% off (that's a total of 60% off the original price),  I still wanted it.  The dark brown trim needs a touch up in many spots (that's what brown furniture markers are for) and there is one tiny black spot on the bag, not noticeable.  I might even consider conditioning it (and I don't condition my bags).
> 
> 
> Now for the *pebbled* leather.... they added the 'domed' satchel to the sale.  They just call it the satchel... it's the original shape Dillen satchel with contrast handles,  no belting, slightly domed zipper top. (This is not the Flo style called the domed satchel,  this one is much smaller and the top is curved, not really domed).   They had oyster, elephant, grey, caramel, celadon, jeans, sage, black, wine, and one or 2 other colors.   This is one of my favorite satchels, it's so easy to carry and the pebble leather is very nice.  I got the oyster and the celadon.  The satchel was $99.20 + tax.
> 
> 
> They also had a few other pebbled leather styles in totes in some other colors and a whole bunch of mini Chelsea in pebbled in lots of colors. And in the jeans color they had a number of styles including the hobo, the small Lexington, and others).  Also a lot of styles in the sky blue (Willa, Olivia, etc).   And the pebble cell phone wallet (this had been on Q) was also there in lots of colors.  (With the discount, the cell phone wallet was only a little over $30).
> 
> 
> There were very few zip zips in pebbled.... I think pink and green only.  None of the deeper colors were included.
> 
> 
> They also added some small Lexingtons to the Saffiano group in the sale.  A few zip zips remained, but not many.
> 
> 
> BTW, in the pebbled leather, in store lighting, the celadon and jeans are very close in color.  The celadon has a bit more green and the jeans a bit more blue.  But if they are not side by side, in artificial light, they look very similar and either could be called peacock.   I imagine the differences between the colors will be more evident in natural light.
> 
> 
> If you have questions or want anything you can call the store.  Maria always helps me.
> Remember, the sale ends tomorrow, Sunday 8/2.  And the stock was selling out fast.


Oh thank you so much, wonderful itemized list


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Dooney *RETAIL Boutique* sale,*  50% + 20%* off selected items.  Sale extended thru this weekend. All sale items are final sale.  More pebbled leather items added in fall colors.  Also selected Florentine items included:  Chelsea, E/W Chelsea, Kingston in many colors and grey and sage in multiple styles.  The retail boutique at the Westchester in White Plains, NY will ship sale items if you call.  I don't know if other Dooney retail boutiques will ship the sale item.
> 
> 
> Now that I've recovered from my adventure yesterday at the Dooney retail boutique I wanted to add some info.  The extra 20% just started yesterday and the sale ends tomorrow Sunday.
> 
> 
> They had added a lot of *Florentine* items (none were in the sale before).  The Chelsea, E/W Chelsea, and Kingston were included in every color (if available in the store stock).   I saw the Chelsea in oyster, mushroom, natural, chestnut, red, sage.  Since many of those colors are new and haven't been shippable from the outlets,  this was a lovely surprise.   Unfortunately the Chelsea is heavy for me and I found enough other things so I didn't buy one.  (I have 2 Chelsea and I rarely use them).  The oyster Chelsea is stunning.  But I'm really picky and the coloring on the panels didn't look exactly the same to me... maybe it was just the store lighting because no one else noticed anything.  The leather on the natural wasn't as nice as  I want to see in Florentine.  But at the price,  they might be worth considering.  It's a touch decision, especially if you can't see them in person.
> 
> 
> I also looked at the mini Flo satchel in grey and sage.  Both were nice,  but I don't need sage and on the grey I noticed one of the side areas seemed to have a slightly different color cast than the front.  Again,  only I notice things like that.
> 
> 
> Any Flo style in grey or sage that they had in the store was included in the sale.
> 
> 
> I did end up with a grey medium pocket satchel and a white medium pocket satchel and a grey Buckley.  The Buckley isn't perfect,  but looks pretty good, and at 50+20% off (that's a total of 60% off the original price),  I still wanted it.  The dark brown trim needs a touch up in many spots (that's what brown furniture markers are for) and there is one tiny black spot on the bag, not noticeable.  I might even consider conditioning it (and I don't condition my bags).
> 
> 
> Now for the *pebbled* leather.... they added the 'domed' satchel to the sale.  They just call it the satchel... it's the original shape Dillen satchel with contrast handles,  no belting, slightly domed zipper top. (This is not the Flo style called the domed satchel,  this one is much smaller and the top is curved, not really domed).   They had oyster, elephant, grey, caramel, celadon, jeans, sage, black, wine, and one or 2 other colors.   This is one of my favorite satchels, it's so easy to carry and the pebble leather is very nice.  I got the oyster and the celadon.  The satchel was $99.20 + tax.
> 
> 
> They also had a few other pebbled leather styles in totes in some other colors and a whole bunch of mini Chelsea in pebbled in lots of colors. And in the jeans color they had a number of styles including the hobo, the small Lexington, and others).  Also a lot of styles in the sky blue (Willa, Olivia, etc).   And the pebble cell phone wallet (this had been on Q) was also there in lots of colors.  (With the discount, the cell phone wallet was only a little over $30).
> 
> 
> There were very few zip zips in pebbled.... I think pink and green only.  None of the deeper colors were included.
> 
> 
> They also added some small Lexingtons to the Saffiano group in the sale.  A few zip zips remained, but not many.
> 
> 
> BTW, in the pebbled leather, in store lighting, the celadon and jeans are very close in color.  The celadon has a bit more green and the jeans a bit more blue.  But if they are not side by side, in artificial light, they look very similar and either could be called peacock.   I imagine the differences between the colors will be more evident in natural light.
> 
> 
> If you have questions or want anything you can call the store.  Maria always helps me.
> Remember, the sale ends tomorrow, Sunday 8/2.  And the stock was selling out fast.




Thank you LJ!


----------



## rubylovesdooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Dooney *RETAIL Boutique* sale,*  50% + 20%* off selected items.  Sale extended thru this weekend. All sale items are final sale.  More pebbled leather items added in fall colors.  Also selected Florentine items included:  Chelsea, E/W Chelsea, Kingston in many colors and grey and sage in multiple styles.  The retail boutique at the Westchester in White Plains, NY will ship sale items if you call.  I don't know if other Dooney retail boutiques will ship the sale item.
> 
> 
> Now that I've recovered from my adventure yesterday at the Dooney retail boutique I wanted to add some info.  The extra 20% just started yesterday and the sale ends tomorrow Sunday.
> 
> 
> They had added a lot of *Florentine* items (none were in the sale before).  The Chelsea, E/W Chelsea, and Kingston were included in every color (if available in the store stock).   I saw the Chelsea in oyster, mushroom, natural, chestnut, red, sage.  Since many of those colors are new and haven't been shippable from the outlets,  this was a lovely surprise.   Unfortunately the Chelsea is heavy for me and I found enough other things so I didn't buy one.  (I have 2 Chelsea and I rarely use them).  The oyster Chelsea is stunning.  But I'm really picky and the coloring on the panels didn't look exactly the same to me... maybe it was just the store lighting because no one else noticed anything.  The leather on the natural wasn't as nice as  I want to see in Florentine.  But at the price,  they might be worth considering.  It's a touch decision, especially if you can't see them in person.
> 
> 
> I also looked at the mini Flo satchel in grey and sage.  Both were nice,  but I don't need sage and on the grey I noticed one of the side areas seemed to have a slightly different color cast than the front.  Again,  only I notice things like that.
> 
> 
> Any Flo style in grey or sage that they had in the store was included in the sale.
> 
> 
> I did end up with a grey medium pocket satchel and a white medium pocket satchel and a grey Buckley.  The Buckley isn't perfect,  but looks pretty good, and at 50+20% off (that's a total of 60% off the original price),  I still wanted it.  The dark brown trim needs a touch up in many spots (that's what brown furniture markers are for) and there is one tiny black spot on the bag, not noticeable.  I might even consider conditioning it (and I don't condition my bags).
> 
> 
> Now for the *pebbled* leather.... they added the 'domed' satchel to the sale.  They just call it the satchel... it's the original shape Dillen satchel with contrast handles,  no belting, slightly domed zipper top. (This is not the Flo style called the domed satchel,  this one is much smaller and the top is curved, not really domed).   They had oyster, elephant, grey, caramel, celadon, jeans, sage, black, wine, and one or 2 other colors.   This is one of my favorite satchels, it's so easy to carry and the pebble leather is very nice.  I got the oyster and the celadon.  The satchel was $99.20 + tax.
> 
> 
> They also had a few other pebbled leather styles in totes in some other colors and a whole bunch of mini Chelsea in pebbled in lots of colors. And in the jeans color they had a number of styles including the hobo, the small Lexington, and others).  Also a lot of styles in the sky blue (Willa, Olivia, etc).   And the pebble cell phone wallet (this had been on Q) was also there in lots of colors.  (With the discount, the cell phone wallet was only a little over $30).
> 
> 
> There were very few zip zips in pebbled.... I think pink and green only.  None of the deeper colors were included.
> 
> 
> They also added some small Lexingtons to the Saffiano group in the sale.  A few zip zips remained, but not many.
> 
> 
> BTW, in the pebbled leather, in store lighting, the celadon and jeans are very close in color.  The celadon has a bit more green and the jeans a bit more blue.  But if they are not side by side, in artificial light, they look very similar and either could be called peacock.   I imagine the differences between the colors will be more evident in natural light.
> 
> 
> If you have questions or want anything you can call the store.  Maria always helps me.
> Remember, the sale ends tomorrow, Sunday 8/2.  And the stock was selling out fast.




Thanks LJ .


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> Dooney *RETAIL Boutique* sale,*  50% + 20%* off selected items.  Sale extended thru this weekend. All sale items are final sale.  More pebbled leather items added in fall colors.  Also selected Florentine items included:  Chelsea, E/W Chelsea, Kingston in many colors and grey and sage in multiple styles.  The retail boutique at the Westchester in White Plains, NY will ship sale items if you call.  I don't know if other Dooney retail boutiques will ship the sale item.
> 
> 
> Now that I've recovered from my adventure yesterday at the Dooney retail boutique I wanted to add some info.  The extra 20% just started yesterday and the sale ends tomorrow Sunday.
> 
> 
> They had added a lot of *Florentine* items (none were in the sale before).  The Chelsea, E/W Chelsea, and Kingston were included in every color (if available in the store stock).   I saw the Chelsea in oyster, mushroom, natural, chestnut, red, sage.  Since many of those colors are new and haven't been shippable from the outlets,  this was a lovely surprise.   Unfortunately the Chelsea is heavy for me and I found enough other things so I didn't buy one.  (I have 2 Chelsea and I rarely use them).  The oyster Chelsea is stunning.  But I'm really picky and the coloring on the panels didn't look exactly the same to me... maybe it was just the store lighting because no one else noticed anything.  The leather on the natural wasn't as nice as  I want to see in Florentine.  But at the price,  they might be worth considering.  It's a touch decision, especially if you can't see them in person.
> 
> 
> I also looked at the mini Flo satchel in grey and sage.  Both were nice,  but I don't need sage and on the grey I noticed one of the side areas seemed to have a slightly different color cast than the front.  Again,  only I notice things like that.
> 
> 
> Any Flo style in grey or sage that they had in the store was included in the sale.
> 
> 
> I did end up with a grey medium pocket satchel and a white medium pocket satchel and a grey Buckley.  The Buckley isn't perfect,  but looks pretty good, and at 50+20% off (that's a total of 60% off the original price),  I still wanted it.  The dark brown trim needs a touch up in many spots (that's what brown furniture markers are for) and there is one tiny black spot on the bag, not noticeable.  I might even consider conditioning it (and I don't condition my bags).
> 
> 
> Now for the *pebbled* leather.... they added the 'domed' satchel to the sale.  They just call it the satchel... it's the original shape Dillen satchel with contrast handles,  no belting, slightly domed zipper top. (This is not the Flo style called the domed satchel,  this one is much smaller and the top is curved, not really domed).   They had oyster, elephant, grey, caramel, celadon, jeans, sage, black, wine, and one or 2 other colors.   This is one of my favorite satchels, it's so easy to carry and the pebble leather is very nice.  I got the oyster and the celadon.  The satchel was $99.20 + tax.
> 
> 
> They also had a few other pebbled leather styles in totes in some other colors and a whole bunch of mini Chelsea in pebbled in lots of colors. And in the jeans color they had a number of styles including the hobo, the small Lexington, and others).  Also a lot of styles in the sky blue (Willa, Olivia, etc).   And the pebble cell phone wallet (this had been on Q) was also there in lots of colors.  (With the discount, the cell phone wallet was only a little over $30).
> 
> 
> There were very few zip zips in pebbled.... I think pink and green only.  None of the deeper colors were included.
> 
> 
> They also added some small Lexingtons to the Saffiano group in the sale.  A few zip zips remained, but not many.
> 
> 
> BTW, in the pebbled leather, in store lighting, the celadon and jeans are very close in color.  The celadon has a bit more green and the jeans a bit more blue.  But if they are not side by side, in artificial light, they look very similar and either could be called peacock.   I imagine the differences between the colors will be more evident in natural light.
> 
> 
> If you have questions or want anything you can call the store.  Maria always helps me.
> Remember, the sale ends tomorrow, Sunday 8/2.  And the stock was selling out fast.


Would love to see pictures of what you bought.  You didn't take any pictures by any chance did you ; would love to see a sage flo satchel to see how much if differs from ivy...


----------



## elbgrl

lavenderjunkie said:


> Dooney *RETAIL Boutique* sale,*  50% + 20%* off selected items.  Sale extended thru this weekend. All sale items are final sale.  More pebbled leather items added in fall colors.  Also selected Florentine items included:  Chelsea, E/W Chelsea, Kingston in many colors and grey and sage in multiple styles.  The retail boutique at the Westchester in White Plains, NY will ship sale items if you call.  I don't know if other Dooney retail boutiques will ship the sale item.
> 
> 
> Now that I've recovered from my adventure yesterday at the Dooney retail boutique I wanted to add some info.  The extra 20% just started yesterday and the sale ends tomorrow Sunday.
> 
> 
> They had added a lot of *Florentine* items (none were in the sale before).  The Chelsea, E/W Chelsea, and Kingston were included in every color (if available in the store stock).   I saw the Chelsea in oyster, mushroom, natural, chestnut, red, sage.  Since many of those colors are new and haven't been shippable from the outlets,  this was a lovely surprise.   Unfortunately the Chelsea is heavy for me and I found enough other things so I didn't buy one.  (I have 2 Chelsea and I rarely use them).  The oyster Chelsea is stunning.  But I'm really picky and the coloring on the panels didn't look exactly the same to me... maybe it was just the store lighting because no one else noticed anything.  The leather on the natural wasn't as nice as  I want to see in Florentine.  But at the price,  they might be worth considering.  It's a touch decision, especially if you can't see them in person.
> 
> 
> I also looked at the mini Flo satchel in grey and sage.  Both were nice,  but I don't need sage and on the grey I noticed one of the side areas seemed to have a slightly different color cast than the front.  Again,  only I notice things like that.
> 
> 
> Any Flo style in grey or sage that they had in the store was included in the sale.
> 
> 
> I did end up with a grey medium pocket satchel and a white medium pocket satchel and a grey Buckley.  The Buckley isn't perfect,  but looks pretty good, and at 50+20% off (that's a total of 60% off the original price),  I still wanted it.  The dark brown trim needs a touch up in many spots (that's what brown furniture markers are for) and there is one tiny black spot on the bag, not noticeable.  I might even consider conditioning it (and I don't condition my bags).
> 
> 
> Now for the *pebbled* leather.... they added the 'domed' satchel to the sale.  They just call it the satchel... it's the original shape Dillen satchel with contrast handles,  no belting, slightly domed zipper top. (This is not the Flo style called the domed satchel,  this one is much smaller and the top is curved, not really domed).   They had oyster, elephant, grey, caramel, celadon, jeans, sage, black, wine, and one or 2 other colors.   This is one of my favorite satchels, it's so easy to carry and the pebble leather is very nice.  I got the oyster and the celadon.  The satchel was $99.20 + tax.
> 
> 
> They also had a few other pebbled leather styles in totes in some other colors and a whole bunch of mini Chelsea in pebbled in lots of colors. And in the jeans color they had a number of styles including the hobo, the small Lexington, and others).  Also a lot of styles in the sky blue (Willa, Olivia, etc).   And the pebble cell phone wallet (this had been on Q) was also there in lots of colors.  (With the discount, the cell phone wallet was only a little over $30).
> 
> 
> There were very few zip zips in pebbled.... I think pink and green only.  None of the deeper colors were included.
> 
> 
> They also added some small Lexingtons to the Saffiano group in the sale.  A few zip zips remained, but not many.
> 
> 
> BTW, in the pebbled leather, in store lighting, the celadon and jeans are very close in color.  The celadon has a bit more green and the jeans a bit more blue.  But if they are not side by side, in artificial light, they look very similar and either could be called peacock.   I imagine the differences between the colors will be more evident in natural light.
> 
> 
> If you have questions or want anything you can call the store.  Maria always helps me.
> Remember, the sale ends tomorrow, Sunday 8/2.  And the stock was selling out fast.



Awesome detailed report LJ, thanks so much!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*hydrangeagirl:*  I'm sorry I have no way of taking pictures.  The sage Flo I saw is fairly similar to the Ivy flow,  but it's a little lighter and softer in color.   But in terms of tone, they are both cool colors.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

So,  did anyone call the store and buy a handbag?


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> So,  did anyone call the store and buy a handbag?



Well.....I called but the black /black pebbled zip zip wasn't on sale. 
For my next bag I think I want black /black.  Could either pebbled or saff zip zip or Willa.  I think I will send on a trade in for a better deal. 
I do appreciate all the info you gave us.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> So,  did anyone call the store and buy a handbag?



I ordered the pebble satchel in cocoa.great price and excellent service.thks once again


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*ruby:*  glad you were able to find a handbag during the sale.  I told the store I was going to post in TPF about the sale.  I'm happy you got good service.


*mrsKC*:  sorry the style you wanted wasn't included in the sale.  Eventually it will be in the outlets and shippable.  Just keep checking regularly if you don't get it on a trade before then.  All black may be hard to find,  so it makes sense to get it when you can.


 It seems the pebble leather,  especially the zip zip, is considered a core collection.  They have become very stingy with discounts, even at the outlets, and basic colors aren't usually shippable.   But things change over time.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Retail sale extended


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*CFC:*  interesting.   I'll have to call the store to see if there are any treasures left.  I thought I bought them all!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> *CFC:*  interesting.   I'll have to call the store to see if there are any treasures left.  I thought I bought them all!


 
I think it was thru yesterday but I could be wrong..
I thought you did too


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*CFC:*  you are right.  I called the store this am and they said the sale ended yesterday.   I bought more than enough last Friday,  but I couldn't resist checking.... just in case there was a treasure.


----------



## elbgrl

All Dooneys on easy pay, including as is on QVC!


----------



## jeep317

At the QVC Frazer outlet there were 2 mini Flo's (natural & tan) and they were on clearance for $50! If anyone is familiar with the setup of the outlet they are hanging above the Dooney case next to the jewelry side.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jeep317 said:


> At the QVC Frazer outlet there were 2 mini Flo's (natural & tan) and they were on clearance for $50! If anyone is familiar with the setup of the outlet they are hanging above the Dooney case next to the jewelry side.



Not far from me. 30 mins


----------



## jeep317

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Not far from me. 30 mins



There were about 4 styles I think on clearance on those racks.  There was the croco zip zip in pink and green, maybe $120.  There was one suede hobo in a really light beige color for I think $130.  And a small camera style bag in leather on the other side of the wall for $150.  My jaw dropped at the mini Flo price though...I was tempted but I knew I'd never use it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Jeep:*  which outlet is Frazer?  I don't see it listed by that name.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Jeep:*  which outlet is Frazer?  I don't see it listed by that name.


Qvc outlet


----------



## jeep317

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Jeep:*  which outlet is Frazer?  I don't see it listed by that name.



Frazer QVC Outlet store is located at 245 Lancaster Ave., Malvern, PA, 19355. Frazer is about 30 miles west of Philadelphia, PA.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks.  No wonder I was confused.  I thought it was a Dooney outlet.


----------



## jeep317

My post said QVC Frazer outlet, lol. I had to go double check lest I lead anyone astray!

QVC has only 3 outlets now- Frazer, Lancaster (both in PA) and Rehoboth DE. They are hit or miss but always full of D&B bags under lock & key.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Jeep:* yes, your original post did say QVC Fraser outlet.  But I forgot that when I was looking at some of the later posts that referenced your post.   My error.  The thought of a $50 Flo satchel just got me so excited.  

  But I've called the QVC outlets and they told me they won't ship.


----------



## purple20

I'm not sure if anyone is still interested or looking but the outlets still have the Campbell and Santorini collections at 70%. I finally went ahead and ordered the Santorini hobo in cognac and bordeaux (Cost for each bag was $110.40+tax+combined shipping of $7.50). I called the Rehoboth Beach outlet and they were very helpful. Campbell collection was limited to only the hobo in red or brown tmoro. Samba collection is also still on sale at 60%- limited colors available.

Not sure if this is the right place to ask but I was wondering if Dooney did the samba hobo or shopper (not belted shopper) in the colors cobalt or elephant? I know qvc has the small satchel and drawstring in those colors but I didn't see the hobo or shopper.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*purple:*  yes, I think the Samba collection was available in cobalt in many of the styles.  I know they did the shopper in cobalt and also the hobo,  since I considered buying both of those.  The hobo was available in the Seattle outlet (they had it about a week ago,  ask for Samantha,  she is great).   The shopper was at the Maine outlet,  but that was at least a month ago.  


 But the elephant color was released after the Samba collection and the only grey in the Samba was a soft, cloud grey.


Congratulations on your new handbags.


----------



## purple20

lavenderjunkie said:


> *purple:*  yes, I think the Samba collection was available in cobalt in many of the styles.  I know they did the shopper in cobalt and also the hobo,  since I considered buying both of those.  The hobo was available in the Seattle outlet (they had it about a week ago,  ask for Samantha,  she is great).   The shopper was at the Maine outlet,  but that was at least a month ago.
> 
> 
> But the elephant color was released after the Samba collection and the only grey in the Samba was a soft, cloud grey.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new handbags.


Thanks you can't wait to get the bags and thanks for the information! I just received the samba drawstring in cobalt and elephant from QVC and the cobalt is a lot darker than I expected. Looks like a dark navy to me much darker than I was looking for. I like the elephant to bad it's not available in the samba shopper or hobo.


----------



## elbgrl

Here ya go ladies


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Here ya go ladies
> 
> View attachment 3097764


 
OMG, I love it!
Are you getting one Rosie?


----------



## elbgrl

Might be a little big for me MaryBel, but I will watch the presentation of course.  The green is beautiful!


----------



## elbgrl

Here is a better picture.  Lovely colors!  Look at the teal!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks for posting.  Good selection of colors,  but I saw this leather in person, and I didn't love it.... very stiff.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Here is a better picture.  Lovely colors!  Look at the teal!
> 
> View attachment 3097777


 
That's the one that's calling my name!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks for posting.  Good selection of colors,  but I saw this leather in person, and I didn't love it.... very stiff.


 
Where did you see it LJ, at the boutique? 
How big is it? I didn't see the dimensions.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  I saw the embossed woven collection at the Dooney retail boutique a few weeks ago.  They didn't have this exact style,  but they had other shopper/tote styles and the satchel style.   I love the look of the woven,  but when I touched the handbags they didn't feel like leather.  They were very stiff and aside from the woven texture,  I'd say they felt more like a hard patent leather.  In general,  I want my leather to feel like leather.  Although I admit to exceptions.... saffiano being one of them and I guess some of the Dooney croco have a hard finish too.  It's just a personal thing.  I'd be more likely to buy something in the embossed woven in a satchel than in a shopper/tote style.... but that's because I prefer the satchel styles.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Here ya go ladies
> 
> View attachment 3097764




Wow...
Thanks for the heads up! TMoro for me... Any of the woven with lots of highs and lows  creeps me out for some reason so I have to have it almost solid looking. Not sure if that makes sense. Hummm BUT I wonder how those stand up handles would work with that short shoulder strap. I wouldn't carry this bag by the strap but if I wanted too. I'm not into the woven either but just having one may be ok. [emoji16]

Question... Since it doesn't ship till next month, do they out a hold on that amount on my credit card or how does that work?


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Here is a better picture.  Lovely colors!  Look at the teal!
> 
> View attachment 3097777




Thanks for the info!



MaryBel said:


> Where did you see it LJ, at the boutique?
> How big is it? I didn't see the dimensions.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow...
> Thanks for the heads up! TMoro for me... Any of the woven with lots of highs and lows  creeps me out for some reason so I have to have it almost solid looking. Not sure if that makes sense. Hummm BUT I wonder how those stand up handles would work with that short shoulder strap. I wouldn't carry this bag by the strap but if I wanted too. I'm not into the woven either but just having one may be ok. [emoji16]
> 
> Question... Since it doesn't ship till next month, do they out a hold on that amount on my credit card or how does that work?



So I have tha bag in my cart but I am not sure yet. In my cart they are calling the bag "Lilliana" (not in the title but in the description). Dooney has the Lilianna in Alto and Sienna right now. This bag looks the same--N/S tote, stands up handles, and same strap. If you search for those you can also see the dimensions, maybe they will be the same.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have tha bag in my cart but I am not sure yet. In my cart they are calling the bag "Lilliana" (not in the title but in the description). Dooney has the Lilianna in Alto and Sienna right now. This bag looks the same--N/S tote, stands up handles, and same strap. If you search for those you can also see the dimensions, maybe they will be the same.




Ahhh yes, you are correct. Going to check it out. I ordered the TMoro.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh yes, you are correct. Going to check it out. I ordered the TMoro.



If I get one it will be black or tomorrow. I also want to compare the Lilliana dimensions with the Shelby Shopper......


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Here is a better picture.  Lovely colors!  Look at the teal!
> 
> View attachment 3097777


When is it a TSV?  I love the Btomow. Looks yummmmmmie


----------



## elbgrl

September 12.  Wish they would post the dimensions.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN*:  QVC is not supposed to charge your credit card until an item is ready to ship,.... however, they might put a hold against your credit limit for either the first easy pay or the total amount.  I'm not sure how that works.  Also, they could bill the credit card when the item enters the shipping process,  which might be days before it actually ships out.


----------



## RozEnix

crazyforcoach09 said:


> When is it a TSV?  I love the Btomow. Looks yummmmmmie


Somebody used voice to text. I laffed at the T-Moro spelling.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

RozEnix said:


> Somebody used voice to text. I laffed at the T-Moro spelling.



Lmbao. I just laughed at it too


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> September 12.  Wish they would post the dimensions.



Rosie--from the Insider...   "Approx. measurements: Bag, 12 1/2" x 11 1/2" x 5"; handles, 5 1/2"; strap drop, 11"-12"; wristlet, 8 1/2" x 5 1/4" x 1/4"; strap, 6".  Bag weight approx. 2 lbs 7 oz.  Imported."


----------



## Caledonia

Have my eye on the Florentine small zip around wallet on ILoveDooney. Wondered if anyone knows of upcoming sales/promos, Labor Day, etc. It's only 26% off now.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Caledonia:*  no,  there is no advance info on sale... BUT Dooney usually has special sales for major holidays... like Labor Day and Columbus Day weekends.  My suggestion would be to get the Dooney item # from the Dooney site (if you can),  and then the first day of the holiday weekend check online at ILD and Dooney web sites and also call one of the Dooney outlets.  Many items can be shipped from the outlets (not every style or every color) and sometimes (not always) special sales apply to items being shipped.  Shipping charges are $7.50 and most items are exchange only (clearance items are final sale).


The Seattle, WA outlet is very helpful (Samantha is the sales associate I've made many purchases from).  If they don't have the item,  they can tell you which outlet does, and if what you want is shippable.  All (?) the Dooney outlets will ship if something is shippable.... but some of the outlets are easier to work with on the phone than others.  Rehoboth Beach, DE,  Freeport, Maine, and Reading, PA are also good outlets to call.   Just call as soon as they open if you are calling on a Sat, Sun, or holiday.  Once the outlet gets busy the customer in the store will get priority over the phone.


----------



## Caledonia

Thanks lavenderjunkie! I called outlet - 40% off.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Caledonia:*   yea!  Glad you got a great buy on what you wanted.


----------



## elbgrl

Easy Pay on everything on the "Q" for four hours.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Today 9/3 in the Deals thread there was a post about the Q lunchtime specials for today that include the Dooney Charlotte croco handbag....   I couldn't get the lunchtime specials to come up before 11am,  but I was able to find the bag by searching on Dooney Charlotte.  Anyway.... just wanted to let you know that the *BLUE croco* is available at this moment.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I see ILD has the Claremont collection on sale for Labor Day.   Additional $25 off with code "LABORDAY."


----------



## Marisaa

Has anybody seen the deal on grey nylon crossbody or grey nylon small Gabriella satchel yet? The full price for nylon bag seems very high. Let me know if any outlet has it, please! I have no D&B outlets nearby, closest one is in 7 hours drive


----------



## lavenderjunkie

You can call any of the outlets and ask if the bags you want are shippable and what the price would be.  Shipping is $7.50,  but not all styles or colors are shippable.   I've found the Seattle outlet to be very helpful and if they don't have the item, but it is shippable,  they can tell you which outlet has it.  I'm on the east coast and I still call Seattle because the sales associate Samantha is so helpful.  Just don't call in the middle of the holiday weekend.... call tomorrow or first thing Sat morning or Sunday morning when they open.


----------



## Marisaa

lavenderjunkie said:


> You can call any of the outlets and ask if the bags you want are shippable and what the price would be.  Shipping is $7.50,  but not all styles or colors are shippable.   I've found the Seattle outlet to be very helpful and if they don't have the item, but it is shippable,  they can tell you which outlet has it.  I'm on the east coast and I still call Seattle because the sales associate Samantha is so helpful.  Just don't call in the middle of the holiday weekend.... call tomorrow or first thing Sat morning or Sunday morning when they open.


Thank you very much! Is this the number? 360-716-3355? Sorry, have no experience..
And one more question... May pay with prepaid debit card or I have to use credit? Feel uncomfortable to use credit over the phone...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Marisaa said:


> Thank you very much! Is this the number? 360-716-3355? Sorry, have no experience..
> And one more question... May pay with prepaid debit card or I have to use credit? Feel uncomfortable to use credit over the phone...


 
Marisaa:  I don't know about payment with a debit card.  You can ask them.   I always use a credit card,  I think they are safer than a debit card as you have better protections against fraud.  And yes, that's the phone #.... remember it's Pacific time.  I don't know where you are,  but for me it means I can call late (my time) and they are still open.  It's after 9pm on the East coast, but only 6pm in Seattle.... more shopping hours.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Marisaa:  I don't know about payment with a debit card.  You can ask them.   I always use a credit card,  I think they are safer than a debit card as you have better protections against fraud.  And yes, that's the phone #.... remember it's Pacific time.  I don't know where you are,  but for me it means I can call late (my time) and they are still open.  It's after 9pm on the East coast, but only 6pm in Seattle.... more shopping hours.


You are quite the enabler LJ.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  just trying to help a fellow handbag lover. 

  I've learned a lot from my buddies on the Dooney forum here.  Just paying it forward.


----------



## Marisaa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  just trying to help a fellow handbag lover.
> 
> I've learned a lot from my buddies on the Dooney forum here.  Just paying it forward.


I am so greatful to you and all my doonista friends! Without your help and knowledge  I would never know about all these opportunities to shop for a nice bag. For example, I have just sent my first bag for a trade in program, and now studying the outlet deals. In fact, geeeee, it is kind of a good thing I do not have outlets close to my city, otherwise it would be unsafe. I am in a mountain time zone. 
Happy Labor Day shopping to everybody!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Marisaa:*  just posted in the Deals (no chat) thread.... Dooney outlets Labor Day sale... extra 20% off purchases.   Don't know if it's in store only or would also apply to phone orders.  That seems to change for different sales,  but it's worth a phone call to take advantage of a few extra dollars discount.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Well judging by the fewer reveal posts (myself included) from the Labor Day Sales, compared to the July 4th extravaganzas, it would seem that there was either not enough interest due to low inventory of desirables, ban wagons, taking a break, reaching bag purchase quotas on previous sales, discounts not deep enough, or waiting for newer items to hit the outlets/online/retail. Of course, some of the ladies had success and there is still time to shop. What do you all think? Any other reasons come into play?


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Well judging by the fewer reveal posts (myself included) from the Labor Day Sales, compared to the July 4th extravaganzas, it would seem that there was either not enough interest due to low inventory of desirables, ban wagons, taking a break, reaching bag purchase quotas on previous sales, discounts not deep enough, or waiting for newer items to hit the outlets/online/retail. Of course, some of the ladies had success and there is still time to shop. What do you all think? Any other reasons come into play?


I have been hoping D&B would make a satchel like the vintage one I have. There are a few limited ones on backorder on the D&B site, but not a color I want. I am now having to look at the Coach Ace for that style.

I went to two stores today but didn't get anything. So many totes, but not the satchels I want. (The one on the left is what I wish I could find more of. )


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I have been hoping D&B would make a satchel like the vintage one I have. There are a few limited ones on backorder on the D&B site, but not a color I want. I am now having to look at the Coach Ace for that style.
> 
> I went to two stores today but didn't get anything. So many totes, but not the satchels I want. (The one on the left is what I wish I could find more of. )


That one is very nice TM. Both are lovely. Did you see the Olivia Satchel on the Dillard's website? Only one color but it's Italian Leather (apparently Italian cows), but I really like it. Nice handles and leather.

http://www.dillards.com/product/Doo...facetCache=pageSize=48&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> That one is very nice TM. Both are lovely. Did you see the Olivia Satchel on the Dillard's website? Only one color but it's Italian Leather (apparently Italian cows), but I really like it. Nice handles and leather.
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/product/Doo...facetCache=pageSize=48&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1


 
Hey GF!
This is a Claremont. I wonder why they are not calling it that and just saying it is Italian leather?


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> That one is very nice TM. Both are lovely. Did you see the Olivia Satchel on the Dillard's website? Only one color but it's Italian Leather (apparently Italian cows), but I really like it. Nice handles and leather.
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/product/Doo...facetCache=pageSize=48&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1


I know the olivia has the same shape but I want the rolled handles that can move. I love the look the the rings on the handles. Just so pretty.  

I also want the leather logo or gold square, not the lettering.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> This is a Claremont. I wonder why they are not calling it that and just saying it is Italian leather?


I think this one is leather. Claremont is PVC, isn't it? There are nylon and pebble grain Olivia's so I assumed they made an Italian leather version for Dillard's, though I don't see that it is an exclusive.
Perhaps more colors in the future?


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I think this one is leather. Claremont is PVC, isn't it? There are nylon and pebble grain Olivia's so I assumed they made an Italian leather version for Dillard's, though I don't see that it is an exclusive.
> Perhaps more colors in the future?


 
No, Claremont is leather. It's the same leather used in the Shelby shopper sold by QVC.
It's kind of saffiano like leather, but instead of the saffiano texture, it has a small pebble texture.


The PVC ones are the Carley ones, so now there are pebbled, nylon, PVC and Claremont leather. I actually think I saw this bag at the outlet when I got my satchel in Bordeaux, but I think it was in grey.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> No, Claremont is leather. It's the same leather used in the Shelby shopper sold by QVC.
> It's kind of saffiano like leather, but instead of the saffiano texture, it has a small pebble texture.
> 
> 
> The PVC ones are the Carley ones, so now there are pebbled, nylon, PVC and Claremont leather. I actually think I saw this bag at the outlet when I got my satchel in Bordeaux, but I think it was in grey.


Aaah, thanks GF. 

I just read the description again. "polyvinyl-coated leather"....all this time I thought this collection was not leather. I'm not into the PVC cotton bags, so I thought this was similar....well kind of actually, but at least it is leather. Oh great, now I'm going to have to look at that collection with new eyes.

http://www.dooney.com/claremont-oli...via&start=5&cgid=dooney-collections-claremont


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Well judging by the fewer reveal posts (myself included) from the Labor Day Sales, compared to the July 4th extravaganzas, it would seem that there was either not enough interest due to low inventory of desirables, ban wagons, taking a break, reaching bag purchase quotas on previous sales, discounts not deep enough, or waiting for newer items to hit the outlets/online/retail. Of course, some of the ladies had success and there is still time to shop. What do you all think? Any other reasons come into play?



Well I got two new bags that arrived last week.  A Satchel and a tote. Need to get some pics taken. ...will post soon. I wore the satchel Sunday and did post that picture.


----------



## Marisaa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Marisaa:*  just posted in the Deals (no chat) thread.... Dooney outlets Labor Day sale... extra 20% off purchases.   Don't know if it's in store only or would also apply to phone orders.  That seems to change for different sales,  but it's worth a phone call to take advantage of a few extra dollars discount.


Ohhhh... Missed your post, was traveling on a Labor Day weekend. Will try to call outlet now, see what they have. By debit card I meant prepaid debit card which have no tracking info of mine.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Marisaa:*  I think someone posted that the sale was extended until 9/13.  But call as soon as possible, in case it ends sooner.


----------



## lovethatduck

70% off  Sutton collection at the factory stores--if you can find them.

For days, a week maybe, I chased after the Jocelyn drawstring, and finally found one in Maine. It's on its way to me by end of business day. Just because, I asked about the Hampshire yesteday, and found it in the Tulalip  store--she shipped to me yesterday.  I also stumbled onto the Sydney in one of the two stores, but passed on her.

If you're interested in the collection, it's well worth the chase.  

I love the look and style, and the savings at 70%  off  is a no-brainer, can't-be-passed-up must-have.


----------



## Marisaa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Marisaa:*  I think someone posted that the sale was extended until 9/13.  But call as soon as possible, in case it ends sooner.


Thank you! Just called, sale is still on. Pebble crossbody is 40/20, which is same ad 50 off with my trade in credit.( this one for Mom and I have to use this credit anyway) But! They will have the nylon crossbody collection in Fall, I left the phone number and they said they will let me know!


----------



## MrsKC

lovethatduck said:


> 70%  Sutton collection at the factory stores--if you can find them.
> 
> For days, a week maybe, I chased after the Jocelyn drawstring, and finally found one in Maine. It's on its way to me by end of business day. Just because, I asked about the Hampshire yesteday, and found it in the Tulalip  store--she shipped to me yesterday.  I also stumbled onto the Sydney in one of the two stores, but passed on her.
> 
> If you're interested in the collection, it's well worth the chase.
> 
> I love the look and style, and the savings at 70%  off  is a no-brainer, can't-be-passed-up, must-have.


Amazing pricing, thank you!


----------



## MrsKC

I have wanted the Sydney Sutton Satchel for ages.....amazing price! I am trying to talk myself out of it, gosh.....difficult. Do I have brown(ish) satchels, of course, do I need this--no, do I have enough hand bag storage space--no.......do I need an intervention---it appears so .


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> I have wanted the Sydney Sutton Satchel for ages.....amazing price! I am trying to talk myself out of it, gosh.....difficult. Do I have brown(ish) satchels, of course, do I need this--no, do I have enough hand bag storage space--no.......do I need an intervention---it appears so .


I wish they would do that bag in Florentine. It is such a pretty silhouette.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I wish they would do that bag in Florentine. It is such a pretty silhouette.



I agree the silhouette is perfect. It does put me in the mind of my Lockwood Satchel.


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> I wish they would do that bag in Florentine. It is such a pretty silhouette.



Doesn't this look like the Sydney? Where is the bag in this photo and how can we get it?


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Doesn't this look like the Sydney? Where is the bag in this photo and how can we get it?


Yes!! I agree! You could send the pic to someone at the Q and ask......You also posted a pic from that day that had a gorgeous suede satchel in it......I would love to see that one available!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Yes!! I agree! You could send the pic to someone at the Q and ask......You also posted a pic from that day that had a gorgeous suede satchel in it......I would love to see that one available!


Yes, I would love to know where those bags came from. Were they past season and I was in a coma or something or are they new?

Perhaps I will contact the Q.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes, I would love to know where those bags came from. Were they past season and I was in a coma or something or are they new?
> 
> Perhaps I will contact the Q.


I was thinking they were new....but I have been wrong before....
Let us know what you find out!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lovethatduck said:


> 70% off  Sutton collection at the factory stores--if you can find them.
> 
> For days, a week maybe, I chased after the Jocelyn drawstring, and finally found one in Maine. It's on its way to me by end of business day. Just because, I asked about the Hampshire yesteday, and found it in the Tulalip  store--she shipped to me yesterday.  I also stumbled onto the Sydney in one of the two stores, but passed on her.
> 
> If you're interested in the collection, it's well worth the chase.
> 
> I love the look and style, and the savings at 70%  off  is a no-brainer, can't-be-passed-up must-have.


 
I like that with the leather band on the top and also love the drawstring...


----------



## oldbaglover

Pebble grain hobos start at $121 on ILD.


----------



## CatePNW

Red Saffiano Willa $132.99 on Macy's Deal of the Day sale.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...amp; Bourke&PAGEINDEX=1&sp=1&spc=21&slotId=19


----------



## oldbaglover

CatePNW said:


> Red Saffiano Willa $132.99 on Macy's Deal of the Day sale.
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...amp; Bourke&PAGEINDEX=1&sp=1&spc=21&slotId=19


That bag went fast. I just pulled up the ad and it is currently unavailable!


----------



## CatePNW

oldbaglover said:


> That bag went fast. I just pulled up the ad and it is currently unavailable!



Well darn!  Was going to say try again, since I put it in my cart and began the checkout process, but then it said out of stock.  That sure is a pretty red!  I also like the Michael Kors Selma Chili bags.  If only I could use one of the 20% coupons on the sale price, but that is not working for these deals.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Well, thanks to StillWG, I happen to see the Croco Sydney Satchels in Lord & Taylor.....on sale. I love the blue and the cognac but I am going to take a gamble and hope they hit the outlets at some point. Very pretty though. I took pictures so you can see how the colors look. I think the website photos are more saturated color. IRL the colors seem more dull. 

I believe it is the same croco as the Campbell collection. I do love the Sydney silhouette and am happy to see it in croco. Would love to see it in other leathers too. I may have to post some ideas in the Concepts thread.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Oh my goddddddddddddddd I want the IloveDooney sage Florentine Satchel!!!!
But I'm literally registering for a Vegas trip in the morning AND passing for a fall vacation in a few weeks.

Ughhhhhhh!
Someone but it, and then post copious amounts of pics of it for me.
Sighhhhhh.  :cry:


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Oh my goddddddddddddddd I want the IloveDooney sage Florentine Satchel!!!!
> But I'm literally registering for a Vegas trip in the morning AND passing for a fall vacation in a few weeks.
> 
> Ughhhhhhh!
> Someone but it, and then post copious amounts of pics of it for me.
> Sighhhhhh.  :cry:


I agree, that color is very pretty. Just wish it was the small.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I went to the Dooney retail boutique today to check out the sale... 30% + 25%.  

  I posted about it in the Deals, no chat, thread.  


 I have added the following to my collection:  pewter ostrich satchel,   pearl/grey trim ostrich drawstring, royal blue Alto Roma (looks like Willa) and Claremont taupe woven embossed satchel.  I couldn't pass up the ostrich since they are so hard to find.  The pewter is beautiful.  I'm surprised I bought the Claremont taupe woven embossed satchel,  but it's really very nice looking and the woven appearance is unique.  The taupe is a coffee color.... medium cool brown.


Now I have to find a place to put the new handbags.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I went to the Dooney retail boutique today to check out the sale... 30% + 25%.
> 
> I posted about it in the Deals, no chat, thread.
> 
> 
> I have added the following to my collection:  pewter ostrich satchel,   pearl/grey trim ostrich drawstring, royal blue Alto Roma (looks like Willa) and Claremont taupe woven embossed satchel.  I couldn't pass up the ostrich since they are so hard to find.  The pewter is beautiful.  I'm surprised I bought the Claremont taupe woven embossed satchel,  but it's really very nice looking and the woven appearance is unique.  The taupe is a coffee color.... medium cool brown.
> 
> 
> Now I have to find a place to put the new handbags.


They sound gorgeous LJ. What was the shape of the ostrich satchel? Was this the last day of the sale?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> They sound gorgeous LJ. What was the shape of the ostrich satchel? Was this the last day of the sale?




*YD*:  the sale is on until 9/24.  The satchel is a domed satchel shape....OT062 for the ostrich and OS062 for the woven embossed.  When I left the store at The Westchester in White Plains still had a taupe and a green woven satchel (maybe more in the back ?) and a black ostrich and a pewter ostrich satchel.  There was also a medium sized tote and a cross body in the ostrich,  but I don't know what colors they had in those.   The only ostrich colors in the sale were the black/ brown trim,  the pewter / black trim, and the pearl/ grey trim.  They will ship the sale items,  but all sale items are final sale.


Are you thinking about buying anything?  The sale 30% +25% is a total of 47.5% off.  Not as good as half off,  but the ostrich is so hard to find that I thought it was worth it.  And Alto isn't showing up much at the outlets,  so finding it at a good price is a challenge too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD*:  the sale is on until 9/24.  The satchel is a domed satchel shape....OT062 for the ostrich and OS062 for the woven embossed.  When I left the store at The Westchester in White Plains still had a taupe and a green woven satchel (maybe more in the back ?) and a black ostrich and a pewter ostrich satchel.  There was also a medium sized tote and a cross body in the ostrich,  but I don't know what colors they had in those.   The only ostrich colors in the sale were the black/ brown trim,  the pewter / black trim, and the pearl/ grey trim.  They will ship the sale items,  but all sale items are final sale.
> 
> 
> Are you thinking about buying anything?  The sale 30% +25% is a total of 47.5% off.  Not as good as half off,  but the ostrich is so hard to find that I thought it was worth it.  And Alto isn't showing up much at the outlets,  so finding it at a good price is a challenge too.


LJ, I was hoping for a Zip zip in the ostrich oyster/grey trim. I will call them tomorrow to see, but unsure if I want to spend it now or wait for the CITY bags. Did you notice any ostrich zip zips?


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> I went to the Dooney retail boutique today to check out the sale... 30% + 25%.
> 
> I posted about it in the Deals, no chat, thread.
> 
> 
> I have added the following to my collection:  pewter ostrich satchel,   pearl/grey trim ostrich drawstring, royal blue Alto Roma (looks like Willa) and Claremont taupe woven embossed satchel.  I couldn't pass up the ostrich since they are so hard to find.  The pewter is beautiful.  I'm surprised I bought the Claremont taupe woven embossed satchel,  but it's really very nice looking and the woven appearance is unique.  The taupe is a coffee color.... medium cool brown.
> 
> 
> Now I have to find a place to put the new handbags.



   Congrats, LJ.  They sound gorgeous; wish we could see.


----------



## lovethatduck

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, thanks to StillWG, I happen to see the Croco Sydney Satchels in Lord & Taylor.....on sale. I love the blue and the cognac but I am going to take a gamble and hope they hit the outlets at some point. Very pretty though. I took pictures so you can see how the colors look. I think the website photos are more saturated color. IRL the colors seem more dull.
> 
> I believe it is the same croco as the Campbell collection. I do love the Sydney silhouette and am happy to see it in croco. Would love to see it in other leathers too. I may have to post some ideas in the Concepts thread.



No words ...


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, thanks to StillWG, I happen to see the Croco Sydney Satchels in Lord & Taylor.....on sale. I love the blue and the cognac but I am going to take a gamble and hope they hit the outlets at some point. Very pretty though. I took pictures so you can see how the colors look. I think the website photos are more saturated color. IRL the colors seem more dull.
> 
> I believe it is the same croco as the Campbell collection. I do love the Sydney silhouette and am happy to see it in croco. Would love to see it in other leathers too. I may have to post some ideas in the Concepts thread.


Those are lovely....


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I went to the Dooney retail boutique today to check out the sale... 30% + 25%.
> 
> I posted about it in the Deals, no chat, thread.
> 
> 
> I have added the following to my collection:  pewter ostrich satchel,   pearl/grey trim ostrich drawstring, royal blue Alto Roma (looks like Willa) and Claremont taupe woven embossed satchel.  I couldn't pass up the ostrich since they are so hard to find.  The pewter is beautiful.  I'm surprised I bought the Claremont taupe woven embossed satchel,  but it's really very nice looking and the woven appearance is unique.  The taupe is a coffee color.... medium cool brown.
> 
> 
> Now I have to find a place to put the new handbags.


Well I wondered what you would get! Sounds like a very productive trip, I am sur you found room for your new lovelies.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> I went to the Dooney retail boutique today to check out the sale... 30% + 25%.
> 
> I posted about it in the Deals, no chat, thread.
> 
> 
> I have added the following to my collection:  pewter ostrich satchel,   pearl/grey trim ostrich drawstring, royal blue Alto Roma (looks like Willa) and Claremont taupe woven embossed satchel.  I couldn't pass up the ostrich since they are so hard to find.  The pewter is beautiful.  I'm surprised I bought the Claremont taupe woven embossed satchel,  but it's really very nice looking and the woven appearance is unique.  The taupe is a coffee color.... medium cool brown.
> 
> 
> Now I have to find a place to put the new handbags.




Very nice haul LJ .  Sounds like you had a fun day. [emoji4]


----------



## rubylovesdooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I went to the Dooney retail boutique today to check out the sale... 30% + 25%.
> 
> I posted about it in the Deals, no chat, thread.
> 
> 
> I have added the following to my collection:  pewter ostrich satchel,   pearl/grey trim ostrich drawstring, royal blue Alto Roma (looks like Willa) and Claremont taupe woven embossed satchel.  I couldn't pass up the ostrich since they are so hard to find.  The pewter is beautiful.  I'm surprised I bought the Claremont taupe woven embossed satchel,  but it's really very nice looking and the woven appearance is unique.  The taupe is a coffee color.... medium cool brown.
> 
> 
> Now I have to find a place to put the new handbags.


Nice haul LJ.I agree it's hard to find ostrich on sale and shippable too  that's the reason I jumped on the offer and got me an ostrich cayden.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> LJ, I was hoping for a Zip zip in the ostrich oyster/grey trim. I will call them tomorrow to see, but unsure if I want to spend it now or wait for the CITY bags. Did you notice any ostrich zip zips?




*YD*:  no,  there were no ostrich zip zips.  The satchel they have is larger than the zip zip.  I have an ostrich zip zip that I got from one of the outlets a few months ago.  Finding the ostrich at the outlets is hit or miss.   Ostrich has been a Dillards exclusive for years,  so they are few and far between elsewhere.  That's why I had to get the ostrich bags that I saw yesterday.  The pewter/black was stunning.   The pearl/grey was also nice but I didn't love it quite as much.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

rubylovesdooney said:


> Nice haul LJ.I agree it's hard to find ostrich on sale and shippable too  that's the reason I jumped on the offer and got me an ostrich cayden.


 
*Ruby:*  when is you handbag due to arrive?  Is the Cayden the north/south tote shape?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Well I wondered what you would get! Sounds like a very productive trip, I am sur you found room for your new lovelies.




I haven't found room.... but I bought them anyway.  For now they are decorating my sofas.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*2boyz:*  yes, it was fun.  I'm 'known' in that store and they always provide great service.  It was a very relaxing afternoon.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Ruby:*  when is you handbag due to arrive?  Is the Cayden the north/south tote shape?



LJ my bag will come tomorrow. I'll take pics of the bag .it's a smaller version of the shelby shopper.i have a claremont cayden and loved the style so was glad to have the same style in different leather.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> I went to the Dooney retail boutique today to check out the sale... 30% + 25%.
> 
> I posted about it in the Deals, no chat, thread.
> 
> 
> I have added the following to my collection:  pewter ostrich satchel,   pearl/grey trim ostrich drawstring, royal blue Alto Roma (looks like Willa) and Claremont taupe woven embossed satchel.  I couldn't pass up the ostrich since they are so hard to find.  The pewter is beautiful.  I'm surprised I bought the Claremont taupe woven embossed satchel,  but it's really very nice looking and the woven appearance is unique.  The taupe is a coffee color.... medium cool brown.
> 
> 
> Now I have to find a place to put the new handbags.




Love your new haul LJ! Congrats!
I know what you mean  about finding a place for them. I have been using the bedroom next to my purse room as a staging place for new bags, but it was getting crowded and I want to clear that room to make it a play room for my son, so I have to get my stuff out of there, so I was reorganizing the purse room and I think I have run out of room there. So now, I'll have to think my purchases very carefully. As a measure, I'm avoiding the online sites, Macys and the outlet.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, thanks to StillWG, I happen to see the Croco Sydney Satchels in Lord & Taylor.....on sale. I love the blue and the cognac but I am going to take a gamble and hope they hit the outlets at some point. Very pretty though. I took pictures so you can see how the colors look. I think the website photos are more saturated color. IRL the colors seem more dull.
> 
> I believe it is the same croco as the Campbell collection. I do love the Sydney silhouette and am happy to see it in croco. Would love to see it in other leathers too. I may have to post some ideas in the Concepts thread.


 
These are so gorgeous GF! 
I'll have to think about these! Since it's the same embossing, I think it's getting to the point where I feel I don't need them since then I won't carry the ones I have in the same embossing and color, unless they get a color I don't have


----------



## klynneann

YankeeDooney said:


> I agree, that color is very pretty. Just wish it was the small.



The color is gorgeous...if only it were a small!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I went to the Dooney retail boutique today to check out the sale... 30% + 25%.
> 
> I posted about it in the Deals, no chat, thread.
> 
> 
> I have added the following to my collection:  pewter ostrich satchel,   pearl/grey trim ostrich drawstring, royal blue Alto Roma (looks like Willa) and Claremont taupe woven embossed satchel.  I couldn't pass up the ostrich since they are so hard to find.  The pewter is beautiful.  I'm surprised I bought the Claremont taupe woven embossed satchel,  but it's really very nice looking and the woven appearance is unique.  The taupe is a coffee color.... medium cool brown.
> 
> 
> Now I have to find a place to put the new handbags.


It's field trip time again. I think we need to go visit Lavenderjunkie. Who's in for a trip to the east coast?

I get so excited when I see a new haul post....and I can't take it anymore with no pictures.  I need to see the bag stash at LJ's. Be ready for us LJ. We'll be knocking on your door real soon.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> It's field trip time again. I think we need to go visit Lavenderjunkie. Who's in for a trip to the east coast?
> 
> I get so excited when I see a new haul post....and I can't take it anymore with no pictures.  I need to see the bag stash at LJ's. Be ready for us LJ. We'll be knocking on your door real soon.



I'm in.


----------



## BlazenHsss

YankeeDooney said:


> It's field trip time again. I think we need to go visit Lavenderjunkie. Who's in for a trip to the east coast?
> 
> I get so excited when I see a new haul post....and I can't take it anymore with no pictures.  I need to see the bag stash at LJ's. Be ready for us LJ. We'll be knocking on your door real soon.


Take me!!!
I'm absolutely killing myself with this bag ban I'm on! 
I just want to smell her bag closet/ room and run my face along all her dust bags.
So. ......not creepy at all!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

You can all look and smell and touch my bag collection.... as long as you help me organize them and find places to put them.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Take me!!!
> I'm absolutely killing myself with this bag ban I'm on!
> I just want to smell her bag closet/ room and run my face along all her dust bags.
> So. ......not creepy at all!


Ummm, no that's not creepy at all Blaze. 

Consider yourself in.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> You can all look and smell and touch my bag collection.... as long as you help me organize them and find places to put them.


Yeah LJ, I think the girls will have some pretty good ides on where to put them.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> It's field trip time again. I think we need to go visit Lavenderjunkie. Who's in for a trip to the east coast?
> 
> I get so excited when I see a new haul post....and I can't take it anymore with no pictures.  I need to see the bag stash at LJ's. Be ready for us LJ. We'll be knocking on your door real soon.


 


lavenderjunkie said:


> You can all look and smell and touch my bag collection.... as long as you help me organize them and find places to put them.


 
I'm in! I volunteer to organize! It's the second best hobby! the first one is getting the bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm in too! [emoji3]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  taking my bags home and putting them in your closets to 'organize' was not what I was thinking of!  

  Of course it would solve my storage problem,  but I would miss all my treasures.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> You can all look and smell and touch my bag collection.... as long as you help me organize them and find places to put them.



Oh I can think of a place to put them , LJ.....like in my closet .


----------



## YankeeDooney

:





lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  taking my bags home and putting them in your closets to 'organize' was not what I was thinking of!
> 
> Of course it would solve my storage problem,  but I would miss all my treasures.




Whatever do you mean LJ? We would never think such things. No no no, not your pals from tpf.  :devil:

Blaze, cancel the moving van. Must try another angle.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> :
> 
> 
> Whatever do you mean LJ? We would never think such things. No no no, not your pals from tpf.  :devil:
> 
> Blaze, cancel the moving van. Must try another angle.



If LJ didn't mean putting them in our closets and the moving van is canceled, the I propose putting them in the crook of our arms as we make our way to the car(s) .


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> If LJ didn't mean putting them in our closets and the moving van is canceled, the I propose putting them in the crook of our arms as we make our way to the car(s) .


Well, I imagine there would be parting gifts given our long journey's...seems to be the hospitable thing to do. One would assume......wouldn't one?


----------



## momjules

I live on the east coast too! I can help!


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> I live on the east coast too! I can help!


Plenty of room on the bus. We'll swing by to get you.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, I imagine there would be parting gifts given our long journey's...seems to be the hospitable thing to do. One would assume......wouldn't one?


I agree, she seems extremely gracious .


----------



## Twoboyz

Rotflmao! You guys are cracking me up!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks for the smiles and the laughs.   I needed them today.  You are all such good friends.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks for the smiles and the laughs.   I needed them today.  You are all such good friends.


Anytime GF, anytime.

:tpfrox:


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks for the smiles and the laughs.   I needed them today.  You are all such good friends.



Anytime LJ


----------



## BlazenHsss

MrsKC said:


> If LJ didn't mean putting them in our closets and the moving van is canceled, the I propose putting them in the crook of our arms as we make our way to the car(s) .


Just tell me where to meet you with the Chloroform....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Blazen*.... you will need an 18 wheeler to cart the bags away.


----------



## BlazenHsss

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Blazen*.... you will need an 18 wheeler to cart the bags away.


Challenge accepted!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BlazenHsss said:


> Challenge accepted!!




But leave your firearms at home.


----------



## BlazenHsss

.....How about....in the 18 wheeler...


----------



## elbgrl

QVC has a couple of Dooneys on clearance today, with easy pay.  The Shelby shopper and the Janine in pebbled leather.  TB didn't you want one of these?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Surprised that I haven't received any emails for Columbus Day sale at outlets yet. Hmmm.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Surprised that I haven't received any emails for Columbus Day sale at outlets yet. Hmmm.


 

50% Pebbled collection for Columbus Day


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> 50% Pebbled collection for Columbus Day


Thanks MB. Apparently I do not get the emails anymore.


----------



## swags

Are there any prmo codes for dooney.com this weekend?


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks MB. Apparently I do not get the emails anymore.




No problem GF!
I got my email this morning.


One more thing, some premium outlets are participating in 'The Pink Event' where you can donate $10 to benefit Susan G. Komen and you receive a discount booklet for an extra 25% one item at the participating stores. Dooney is participating at my outlet, and the extra 25% applies to even the pebbled stuff on the 50% sale.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> No problem GF!
> I got my email this morning.
> 
> 
> One more thing, some premium outlets are participating in 'The Pink Event' where you can donate $10 to benefit Susan G. Komen and you receive a discount booklet for an extra 25% one item at the participating stores. Dooney is participating at my outlet, and the extra 25% applies to even the pebbled stuff on the 50% sale.


Wow, that's great. Thanks for the info GF.


----------



## dcooney4

MaryBel said:


> 50% Pebbled collection for Columbus Day



Oh ,this is dangerous. I love pebbled leather.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

In celebration of National Handbag Day,  and with help from MaryBel,  I ordered a few new Dooneys from the Seattle outlet. 


 In about a weeks time the following handbags will find a loving home with me:  Kingston hobo in red and chestnut,  Side pocket hobo in natural, and small Russell in black.   All are Florentine and were clearance priced at 60% off.  How is a Dooney lover supposed to resist!  


*MaryBel:*  thanks for tempting me with that picture of the red Kingston.   My self control was  in tact before then but it crumbled when I saw your picture and read your post about the clearance price.  And thanks again for all your on the ground reporting.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> In celebration of National Handbag Day,  and with help from MaryBel,  I ordered a few new Dooneys from the Seattle outlet.
> 
> 
> In about a weeks time the following handbags will find a loving home with me:  Kingston hobo in red and chestnut,  Side pocket hobo in natural, and small Russell in black.   All are Florentine and were clearance priced at 60% off.  How is a Dooney lover supposed to resist!
> 
> 
> *MaryBel:*  thanks for tempting me with that picture of the red Kingston.   My self control was  in tact before then but it crumbled when I saw your picture and read your post about the clearance price.  And thanks again for all your on the ground reporting.


 

Hey GF!

No problem, happy to enable and help!
You  know, it is good that I went last night, it's been raining non stop today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  glad you were able to get your treasure last night.  Shopping is a lot more fun when you don't have to battle the weather.  And who wants their new Florentine handbag to get wet on the way to the car?


BTW:  do you condition your Florentine handbags?


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> In celebration of National Handbag Day,  and with help from MaryBel,  I ordered a few new Dooneys from the Seattle outlet.
> 
> 
> In about a weeks time the following handbags will find a loving home with me:  Kingston hobo in red and chestnut,  Side pocket hobo in natural, and small Russell in black.   All are Florentine and were clearance priced at 60% off.  How is a Dooney lover supposed to resist!
> 
> 
> *MaryBel:*  thanks for tempting me with that picture of the red Kingston.   My self control was  in tact before then but it crumbled when I saw your picture and read your post about the clearance price.  And thanks again for all your on the ground reporting.


Oh ladies!

Are we ready for another field trip? LJ is going to need some help "organizing" in about a weeks time. Blaze, warm up the truck please.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> In celebration of National Handbag Day,  and with help from MaryBel,  I ordered a few new Dooneys from the Seattle outlet.
> 
> 
> In about a weeks time the following handbags will find a loving home with me:  Kingston hobo in red and chestnut,  Side pocket hobo in natural, and small Russell in black.   All are Florentine and were clearance priced at 60% off.  How is a Dooney lover supposed to resist!
> 
> 
> *MaryBel:*  thanks for tempting me with that picture of the red Kingston.   My self control was  in tact before then but it crumbled when I saw your picture and read your post about the clearance price.  And thanks again for all your on the ground reporting.



I am shaking my heading reading this. Called an outlet and found med russ in BrownT and Kingston chestnut.   LJ, can you please tell me the size of the pocket hobo compared to another good sized bag you own. Please


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> In celebration of National Handbag Day,  and with help from MaryBel,  I ordered a few new Dooneys from the Seattle outlet.
> 
> 
> In about a weeks time the following handbags will find a loving home with me:  Kingston hobo in red and chestnut,  Side pocket hobo in natural, and small Russell in black.   All are Florentine and were clearance priced at 60% off.  How is a Dooney lover supposed to resist!
> 
> 
> *MaryBel:*  thanks for tempting me with that picture of the red Kingston.   My self control was  in tact before then but it crumbled when I saw your picture and read your post about the clearance price.  And thanks again for all your on the ground reporting.


I love reading these loot stories. It's so exciting to hear about everyone's new finds, even if they are not coming to live with us. It's still oddly a bit of a rush, so I guess we can live vicariously through others.
Keep these stories coming ladies. they are also inspiring....as many of us know.

LJ, Congrats on another nice haul! I guess I will be the east coast reporter and photograph the arrival for all to see.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> In celebration of National Handbag Day,  and with help from MaryBel,  I ordered a few new Dooneys from the Seattle outlet.
> 
> 
> In about a weeks time the following handbags will find a loving home with me:  Kingston hobo in red and chestnut,  Side pocket hobo in natural, and small Russell in black.   All are Florentine and were clearance priced at 60% off.  How is a Dooney lover supposed to resist!
> 
> 
> *MaryBel:*  thanks for tempting me with that picture of the red Kingston.   My self control was  in tact before then but it crumbled when I saw your picture and read your post about the clearance price.  And thanks again for all your on the ground reporting.




You and MaryBel...the haul sisters! Awesome haul! 



YankeeDooney said:


> Oh ladies!
> 
> Are we ready for another field trip? LJ is going to need some help "organizing" in about a weeks time. Blaze, warm up the truck please.




I'm ready, let's go! [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  glad you were able to get your treasure last night.  Shopping is a lot more fun when you don't have to battle the weather.  And who wants their new Florentine handbag to get wet on the way to the car?
> 
> 
> BTW:  do you condition your Florentine handbags?




I agree, rain is no fun when shopping! We don't want Chelsea to get wet!


No, I don't condition them.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am shaking my heading reading this. Called an outlet and found med russ in BrownT and Kingston chestnut.   LJ, can you please tell me the size of the pocket hobo compared to another good sized bag you own. Please


 

Hey GF, the side pocket hobo is pretty close to the Kingston. Look at these pics


----------



## MiaBorsa

*Congrats, LJ!! *  I hope your new loot doesn't have to tour the USA before you get it this time!!

*MB*--I'm actually surprised that the side pocket hobo is that big.  I have seen those bags for years and I never would have thought so!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF, the side pocket hobo is pretty close to the Kingston. Look at these pics


Geesh woman. Those look so good too! Gorgeous! Are you sure you don't work for the Dooney archives or something? I swear it's as if you are running the handbag version of Noah's Ark over there.....with these posts of multiples and different colors. Make sure you swing the ark over this way to pick me up. I need to be on that boat.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF, the side pocket hobo is pretty close to the Kingston. Look at these pics



Thanks MB


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF, the side pocket hobo is pretty close to the Kingston. Look at these pics


 
Is your side pocket hobo one of the older versions?  I see that they have what I think is a newer version on Dooney.com in pebbled leather and the bottom bumpers don't go around the side as one solid piece  like yours does.  I like the your version better, yours is Florentine correct (?). The newer version is lighter in weight but the missing leather on the bottom sides isn't as pleasing to me.  

That said, I don't think anything can compare to the beauty and style of the Kingston hobo...just gorgeous!!


----------



## swags

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF, the side pocket hobo is pretty close to the Kingston. Look at these pics



Gorgeous bags!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am shaking my heading reading this. Called an outlet and found med russ in BrownT and Kingston chestnut.   LJ, can you please tell me the size of the pocket hobo compared to another good sized bag you own. Please




*CFC*:  Marybel supplies the best comparison pictures. 


 The side pocket hobo is softer than the Kingston so it will drape and conform to the body more.   It's not slouchy,  since it's thick Florentine leather but it will soften over time a lot more than the Kingston because the side pocket hobo doesn't have all that extra leather and stitching on the front.  It's a large bag,  but not oversized.  The side pocket hobo has more of a conventional hobo feel than the Kingston does.  To my eye the lines and expanse of beautiful leather are very appealing.


I will add that I find the side pockets on the side pocket hobo to be useless.  They are too small for most things and I don't find them very easy to get in and out of.  I never use them so they haven't softened up,  which might have made them more functional.


The side pocket hobo in Florentine and Dillen are both older styles.  They may be bringing them back,  but I got my first Florentine side pocket hobo years ago... in the early days of Florentine leather.  I got the Dillen side pocket hobo a few years later,  but still quite a few years ago.  I think the Dillen version may be heavier than the Florentine version.  While the trim may be different,  the contrast of the trim against a dark pebbled leather in the Dillen version is very striking.  They did a really nice job in the placement of the 2 different colors.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> I love reading these loot stories. It's so exciting to hear about everyone's new finds, even if they are not coming to live with us. It's still oddly a bit of a rush, so I guess we can live vicariously through others.
> Keep these stories coming ladies. they are also inspiring....as many of us know.
> 
> LJ, Congrats on another nice haul! I guess I will be the east coast reporter and photograph the arrival for all to see.


 
*YD:*  I love reading everyone's new handbag adventure stories too.   The only downside is that I always find some new treasure or treasures I have to have.   My collection keeps growing and I have no more space.  


I thought I could hold out until the after Christmas sales,  but when I saw Marybels new red Kingston hobo,  I was in trouble.   And when I called my favorite SA (Samantha) in Seattle and she took me on a 'tour' of the Florentine clearance section.... I caved and ordered 4 handbags.   How is a Dooney lover supposed to resist a 60% off deal on Florentine,  especially when some of those colors are rarely shippable.  And having *Marybel* as an on the ground scout made the process even better. 


And yes,  I live on the east coast but most of my outlet purchases are by pbone from Seattle.  I've learned that working with a great SA is key to a good sales experience and getting a bag in great condition.  Since Anastasia left the Rehoboth Beach, DE store I haven't found anyone there I enjoy shopping with by phone.  Samantha at the Seatlle store is a joy to shop with and even tho it takes a while for UPS to deliver my packages cross country,  I'd rather call Seattle until I find a closer connection.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> *MB*--I'm actually surprised that the side pocket hobo is that big.  I have seen those bags for years and I never would have thought so!




Yes Sarah, they are big. To me, they are even bulkier than the Kingston!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Geesh woman. Those look so good too! Gorgeous! Are you sure you don't work for the Dooney archives or something? I swear it's as if you are running the handbag version of Noah's Ark over there.....with these posts of multiples and different colors. Make sure you swing the ark over this way to pick me up. I need to be on that boat.


 

I wish! That would be a cool job! Maybe they need to send me a commission for the pics!
GF, you have the best ideas! I will call my purse room MaryBel's Ark! Although that means I have to have at least 2 of each, which is ok for most but not for all...that could be a problem!


I'll let you know when I'm on my way so you are ready with your beauties!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks MB




No problem GF!
I hope they helped!


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Is your side pocket hobo one of the older versions?  I see that they have what I think is a newer version on Dooney.com in pebbled leather and the bottom bumpers don't go around the side as one solid piece  like yours does.  I like the your version better, yours is Florentine correct (?). The newer version is lighter in weight but the missing leather on the bottom sides isn't as pleasing to me.
> 
> That said, I don't think anything can compare to the beauty and style of the Kingston hobo...just gorgeous!!


 
Yes, mine is Florentine from the original release, somewhere around 2012 I think. 
And I agree with you, the Kingston is just gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

swags said:


> Gorgeous bags!




Thank you GF!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> *CFC*:  Marybel supplies the best comparison pictures.
> 
> 
> The side pocket hobo is softer than the Kingston so it will drape and conform to the body more.   It's not slouchy,  since it's thick Florentine leather but it will soften over time a lot more than the Kingston because the side pocket hobo doesn't have all that extra leather and stitching on the front.  It's a large bag,  but not oversized.  The side pocket hobo has more of a conventional hobo feel than the Kingston does.  To my eye the lines and expanse of beautiful leather are very appealing.
> 
> 
> I will add that I find the side pockets on the side pocket hobo to be useless.  They are too small for most things and I don't find them very easy to get in and out of.  I never use them so they haven't softened up,  which might have made them more functional.
> 
> 
> The side pocket hobo in Florentine and Dillen are both older styles.  They may be bringing them back,  but I got my first Florentine side pocket hobo years ago... in the early days of Florentine leather.  I got the Dillen side pocket hobo a few years later,  but still quite a few years ago.  I think the Dillen version may be heavier than the Florentine version.  While the trim may be different,  the contrast of the trim against a dark pebbled leather in the Dillen version is very striking.  They did a really nice job in the placement of the 2 different colors.


Thank you!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF, the side pocket hobo is pretty close to the Kingston. Look at these pics





lavenderjunkie said:


> *CFC*:  Marybel supplies the best comparison pictures.
> 
> The side pocket hobo is softer than the Kingston so it will drape and conform to the body more.   It's not slouchy,  since it's thick Florentine leather but it will soften over time a lot more than the Kingston because the side pocket hobo doesn't have all that extra leather and stitching on the front.  It's a large bag,  but not oversized.  The side pocket hobo has more of a conventional hobo feel than the Kingston does.  To my eye the lines and expanse of beautiful leather are very appealing.



*MaryBel and LJ*: Although I have always loved the look, I have passed on the Kingston Hobo because when I've tried it on in the store it felt too big and awkward under my arm. I equate it to carrying a big hardcover dictionary under my arm. That said, in the stores, the bags are always stuffed. So now, with the lovely pictures that have been posted, you have me rethinking as usual. Is this bag comfortable to carry around with your usual items inside? Am I missing out on something here? If anyone else has the Kingston, feel free to chime in.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> *MaryBel and LJ*: I have always passed on the Kingston Hobo because when I tried it on in the store it felt too big and awkward under my arm. I equate it to carrying a big hardcover dictionary under my arm. That said, in the stores, the bags are always stuffed. So now, with the lovely pictures that have been posted, you have me rethinking as usual. Is this bag comfortable to carry around with your usual items inside? Am I missing out on something here?



Yes. You need her!  So get a calling&#128514;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> *MaryBel and LJ*: I have always passed on the Kingston Hobo because when I tried it on in the store it felt too big and awkward under my arm. I equate it to carrying a big hardcover dictionary under my arm. That said, in the stores, the bags are always stuffed. So now, with the lovely pictures that have been posted, you have me rethinking as usual. Is this bag comfortable to carry around with your usual items inside? Am I missing out on something here?




This is my story too... It always felt that way to me too but it's just sooooo pretty.


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes. You need her!  So get a calling&#65533;&#65533;



 NEED is a big word C4C, but I might have to take another look at it. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> This is my story too... It always felt that way to me too but it's just sooooo pretty.


 I know, right? I have seen them forever, some in clearance, but could not get past the bulk of it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  I don't carry the Kingston on my shoulder.  I don't carry any bag on my shoulder.   When I try every bag slides down.  So I carry every bag on my arm or in my hand.  As a result,  I have different issues,  the hard shape isn't one of them.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> *MaryBel and LJ*: Although I have always loved the look, I have passed on the Kingston Hobo because when I've tried it on in the store it felt too big and awkward under my arm. I equate it to carrying a big hardcover dictionary under my arm. That said, in the stores, the bags are always stuffed. So now, with the lovely pictures that have been posted, you have me rethinking as usual. Is this bag comfortable to carry around with your usual items inside? Am I missing out on something here? If anyone else has the Kingston, feel free to chime in.




IMO it's very different with the stuffing taken out and my things inside. It's got a nice little slouch and it hugs closer to the body.  It's actually a pretty comfortable bag for being a heavy florentine because of the way it carries and the wider strap. I bet if I carried mine more it would get even slouchier.  I thought the same whenever I tried them on at the outlet. I finally took all of the stuffing out and put my things in to test it out and it felt a lot different.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> *MaryBel and LJ*: Although I have always loved the look, I have passed on the Kingston Hobo because when I've tried it on in the store it felt too big and awkward under my arm. I equate it to carrying a big hardcover dictionary under my arm. That said, in the stores, the bags are always stuffed. So now, with the lovely pictures that have been posted, you have me rethinking as usual. Is this bag comfortable to carry around with your usual items inside? Am I missing out on something here? If anyone else has the Kingston, feel free to chime in.




GF, I find it very comfortable to carry. I guess if you stuff it all the way the same way they are stuff at the store it wouldn't be comfy but with the regular stuff (wallet, makeup case, umbrella, pill case, coin case and a little wristlet) it is very nice. I really love it. Love all the outside pockets too! I totally recommend it!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> IMO it's very different with the stuffing taken out and my things inside. It's got a nice little slouch and it hugs closer to the body.  It's actually a pretty comfortable bag for being a heavy florentine because of the way it carries and the wider strap. I bet if I carried mine more it would get even slouchier.  I thought the same whenever I tried them on at the outlet. I finally took all of the stuffing out and put my things in to test it out and it felt a lot different.



Thanks for your input TB. Good to know. I guess I should give it another look if a nice one crosses my path.



MaryBel said:


> GF, I find it very comfortable to carry. I guess if you stuff it all the way the same way they are stuff at the store it wouldn't be comfy but with the regular stuff (wallet, makeup case, umbrella, pill case, coin case and a little wristlet) it is very nice. I really love it. Love all the outside pockets too! I totally recommend It.


Thanks GF. I am glad it is a comfy bag. I really like the tailoring on this bag, just like the Clayton. Now I will have to keep my eyes peeled for a nice one. There were so many nice color offerings on this bag too. I remember seeing the blues a few weeks ago at the outlet, but those are long gone. We'll see what's pops in future visits. 

Thanks again for the comments ladies (all the ladies).


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

If anyone is looking for a pebbled Bitsy zip zip, I noticed this evening that they're out of sky and tan on ILD for $132, but those two colors are $133.50 on the main site. I've got a sky on the way.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Chevaliere:  I love the sky blue color in the zip zip.   I have the larger one.   Enjoy your Bitsy.


----------



## MaryBel

GFs, not a Dooney deal but a deal on a bag


http://www.qvc.com/orYANY-Adele-Peb...s.qvc.com/is/image/a/58/a254258.001?$uslarge$


----------



## lavenderjunkie

QVC:  A258241 Croco Fino hobo is lunchtime special today, Wednesday.  Cognac $215.60


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I was just going through my promotions and there was a notice from Dooney.com mentioning the VIP sale and I thought I sent it to my inbox but it's disappeared!!  There was a code and I think if was FALL something or other.  Do  any of you know what the code was just in case I decided to order something?   Thanks...


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> QVC:  A258241 Croco Fino hobo is lunchtime special today, Wednesday.  Cognac $215.60


 
It's so funny, every time I see these bags at the Q, even at clearance, I think they are expensive. Not that they are expensive per se, but because I already saw those 70% off at the outlet, now any other price higher than that won't do!


If they had not been on clearance at the outlets, I'd think they are a good price.


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> I was just going through my promotions and there was a notice from Dooney.com mentioning the VIP sale and I thought I sent it to my inbox but it's disappeared!!  There was a code and I think if was FALL something or other.  Do  any of you know what the code was just in case I decided to order something?   Thanks...


It is VIP20 for Dooney.com however, I can't say that I am motivated for only 20% off. Does anyone know if there are other sales coming to outlets this month or is the Columbus sale (active to the 15th) the only thing happening? I know the outlets have a 50% off everything in the store sale but I don't recall when that typically occurs.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> It is VIP20 for Dooney.com however, I can't say that I am motivated for only 20% off. Does anyone know if there are other sales coming to outlets this month or is the Columbus sale (active to the 15th) the only thing happening? I know the outlets have a 50% off everything in the store sale but I don't recall when that typically occurs.


I believe the VIP sale is 25% in the boutiques this weekend, so a little better than the website 20%.   This is the best deal we're going to get on the newest styles right now.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thanks for the code.  I guess for me the best I can do will be their 20%, it will be a month of Sundays before I find myself at an outlet again  I suppose that they will charge the full tax amount on the bag before the 20%...


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thanks for the code.  I guess for me the best I can do will be their 20%, it will be a month of Sundays before I find myself at an outlet again  I suppose that they will charge the full tax amount on the bag before the 20%...



Actually, they take the 20% and then apply tax; you only get taxed on the amount you spend.  If there is a style you like at the boutique stores, they should give 25% and ship for free, too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

*Lord & Taylor Story*: A month ago I had seen a Denim Saffiano Zip Zip on clearance. Still too high but I really liked it for some reason. It looked so good next to my jeans. So, I went to L&T last night to see if there were any good deals during the PreSale. Could the Denim Saffi still be there? Not likely but what the heck. I don't have any Saffiano and I have been loving the size of my pebbled Midnight Blue Zip Zip. You know when you can't stop thinking about a bag?.....MaryBel, Pcan, Twoboyz, you all know what I mean. So I make my way straight to the handbags and tucked behind a black pebbled zippy was the Denim. Holy cow! I can't believe it was still there. I took it over to the register and asked if the extra 30% off applied. The SA said, "Wow, this was already marked down 25%" and yes it applied. Cool! Only bad thing is I have to go back Friday to pick it up because it was a PreSale purchase which is such a ridiculous thing to make people do. 

Oh, one other thing, while standing at the register there was a very tall stack of boxes (sealed). Guess where they were from? Dooney! I was thinking, "I bet the new Barlow bags are in there". I said, "I see Dooney boxes" and the SA said, "Yes, we haven't had a chance to unpack them yet."  Again thinking, "What do you mean? Can I help do it? There may be some new bags in there?" Ugh. So when I go back, I will report and take pics if I see any new bags, plus I will post my new Denim Saffiano. 

To be continued......


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Exciting......


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD*:  timing is everything.   Glad it worked out for you. It could be the same bag you saw a while ago,  or a replacement they got into stock.  Either way,  you patience paid off.   Enjoy your new zip zip.  And I would have asked if I could help unpack the new Dooney boxes too.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> *Lord & Taylor Story*: A month ago I had seen a Denim Saffiano Zip Zip on clearance. Still too high but I really liked it for some reason. It looked so good next to my jeans. So, I went to L&T last night to see if there were any good deals during the PreSale. Could the Denim Saffi still be there? Not likely but what the heck. I don't have any Saffiano and I have been loving the size of my pebbled Midnight Blue Zip Zip. You know when you can't stop thinking about a bag?.....MaryBel, Pcan, Twoboyz, you all know what I mean. So I make my way straight to the handbags and tucked behind a black pebbled zippy was the Denim. Holy cow! I can't believe it was still there. I took it over to the register and asked if the extra 30% off applied. The SA said, "Wow, this was already marked down 25%" and yes it applied. Cool! Only bad thing is I have to go back Friday to pick it up because it was a PreSale purchase which is such a ridiculous thing to make people do.
> 
> Oh, one other thing, while standing at the register there was a very tall stack of boxes (sealed). Guess where they were from? Dooney! I was thinking, "I bet the new Barlow bags are in there". I said, "I see Dooney boxes" and the SA said, "Yes, we haven't had a chance to unpack them yet."  Again thinking, "What do you mean? Can I help do it? There may be some new bags in there?" Ugh. So when I go back, I will report and take pics if I see any new bags, plus I will post my new Denim Saffiano.
> 
> To be continued......


 
It was meant to be GF! Congrats!
I saw that color once and it's really pretty. Passed on it and regretted it ever since. This one is haunting me...oh well, it's October, I guess is the appropriate month for the haunting 


ETA: I would have volunteered too to unpack those boxes!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> In celebration of National Handbag Day,  and with help from MaryBel,  I ordered a few new Dooneys from the Seattle outlet.
> 
> 
> In about a weeks time the following handbags will find a loving home with me:  Kingston hobo in red and chestnut,  Side pocket hobo in natural, and small Russell in black.   All are Florentine and were clearance priced at 60% off.  How is a Dooney lover supposed to resist!
> 
> 
> *MaryBel:*  thanks for tempting me with that picture of the red Kingston.   My self control was  in tact before then but it crumbled when I saw your picture and read your post about the clearance price.  And thanks again for all your on the ground reporting.




Hey GF, any update on your bags, are they getting close to you? Did you get a delivery date?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF, any update on your bags, are they getting close to you? Did you get a delivery date?



Yeah, what MB said!!   Where are your new bags, LJ??


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> *Lord & Taylor Story*: A month ago I had seen a Denim Saffiano Zip Zip on clearance. Still too high but I really liked it for some reason. It looked so good next to my jeans. So, I went to L&T last night to see if there were any good deals during the PreSale. Could the Denim Saffi still be there? Not likely but what the heck. I don't have any Saffiano and I have been loving the size of my pebbled Midnight Blue Zip Zip. You know when you can't stop thinking about a bag?.....MaryBel, Pcan, Twoboyz, you all know what I mean. So I make my way straight to the handbags and tucked behind a black pebbled zippy was the Denim. Holy cow! I can't believe it was still there. I took it over to the register and asked if the extra 30% off applied. The SA said, "Wow, this was already marked down 25%" and yes it applied. Cool! Only bad thing is I have to go back Friday to pick it up because it was a PreSale purchase which is such a ridiculous thing to make people do.
> 
> Oh, one other thing, while standing at the register there was a very tall stack of boxes (sealed). Guess where they were from? Dooney! I was thinking, "I bet the new Barlow bags are in there". I said, "I see Dooney boxes" and the SA said, "Yes, we haven't had a chance to unpack them yet."  Again thinking, "What do you mean? Can I help do it? There may be some new bags in there?" Ugh. So when I go back, I will report and take pics if I see any new bags, plus I will post my new Denim Saffiano.
> 
> To be continued......




Congrats! Yes I know very well what that's like. It's a gene that both my sister and I have (hers is now with handbags though). My DH likes to say I'm like a dog with a bone..... However as we can see by your story, sometimes that persistence pays off! Yay! 

Pre sale is dumb. 

Lol! "Can I help open the boxes?"


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF, any update on your bags, are they getting close to you? Did you get a delivery date?




Currently UPS is saying my bags will be delivered Tuesday.  Unless of course they decide to travel back a cross country to build up frequent flyer miles,  like my last package.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Currently UPS is saying my bags will be delivered Tuesday.  Unless of course they decide to travel back a cross country to build up frequent flyer miles,  like my last package.


   :tumbleweed:


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> *Lord & Taylor Story*:..............
> 
> Oh, one other thing, while standing at the register there was a very tall stack of boxes (sealed). Guess where they were from? Dooney! I was thinking, "I bet the new Barlow bags are in there". I said, "I see Dooney boxes" and the SA said, "Yes, we haven't had a chance to unpack them yet."  Again thinking, "What do you mean? Can I help do it? There may be some new bags in there?" Ugh. So when I go back, I will report and take pics if I see any new bags, plus I will post my new Denim Saffiano.
> 
> To be continued......


Well,  I saw what was in all of the boxes......Pebbled Zip Zips, Verona Satchels, Lexingtons, and Claremont Satchels and Hobos. Not a Barlow in sight. Too bad. Many bags in Navy, Midnight Blue, Bordeaux, Black and Olive colors. The Verona Satchel is stunning in Ivory. I did notice a significant scratch on the brown flap which may be something to watch for, but, the bags are pretty to look at. So much for reporting on the Barlow.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Well,  I saw what was in all of the boxes......Pebbled Zip Zips, Verona Satchels, Lexingtons, and Claremont Satchels and Hobos. Not a Barlow in sight. Too bad. Many bags in Navy, Midnight Blue, Bordeaux, Black and Olive colors. The Verona Satchel is stunning in Ivory. I did notice a significant scratch on the brown flap which may be something to watch for, but, the bags are pretty to look at. So much for reporting on the Barlow.




Thanks for the update YD!


----------



## gatorgirl07

YankeeDooney said:


> *Lord & Taylor Story*: A month ago I had seen a Denim Saffiano Zip Zip on clearance. Still too high but I really liked it for some reason. It looked so good next to my jeans. So, I went to L&T last night to see if there were any good deals during the PreSale. Could the Denim Saffi still be there? Not likely but what the heck. I don't have any Saffiano and I have been loving the size of my pebbled Midnight Blue Zip Zip. You know when you can't stop thinking about a bag?.....MaryBel, Pcan, Twoboyz, you all know what I mean. So I make my way straight to the handbags and tucked behind a black pebbled zippy was the Denim. Holy cow! I can't believe it was still there. I took it over to the register and asked if the extra 30% off applied. The SA said, "Wow, this was already marked down 25%" and yes it applied. Cool! Only bad thing is I have to go back Friday to pick it up because it was a PreSale purchase which is such a ridiculous thing to make people do.



I agree.  Pre-sale is ridiculous.  I am currently waiting on a Brahmin i ordered on presale.  I don't get to pick her up until thurs


----------



## YankeeDooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> I agree.  Pre-sale is ridiculous.  I am currently waiting on a Brahmin i ordered on presale.  I don't get to pick her up until thurs


Can't wait to see. Dying to know which one?

Oh and alas, their presale tactics worked because when I went back to pick up my bag I found a couple tops that had to come home with me too. I hate that.


----------



## gatorgirl07

YankeeDooney said:


> Can't wait to see. Dying to know which one?



I ordered the large duxbury satchel in cocoa.  I'm pretty excited for her to get here


----------



## YankeeDooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> I ordered the large duxbury satchel in cocoa.  I'm pretty excited for her to get here


Sweet! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## gatorgirl07

YankeeDooney said:


> Sweet! Can't wait to see it.



Is there a place for non-dooney reveals?


----------



## YankeeDooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> Is there a place for non-dooney reveals?


http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...post-up-your-non-dooney-favorites-795651.html


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I have a question:

I seem to have trouble nearly every time I try to search for something on this forum, most of the time my searches come up empty.  My latest search was for info or pictures pertaining to  the Teardrop hobo.  Do any of you ladies have this bag and what do you think of it?  I was searching on line for a presentation by QVC because they did sell it at one time but couldn't find one.  I was able to read reviews though and although most loved this bag some had issues with the zipper.   Any thoughts on this bag would be appreciated as this seems to be the next one I might be lusting after... Thanks....


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> I have a question:
> 
> I seem to have trouble nearly every time I try to search for something on this forum, most of the time my searches come up empty.  My latest search was for info or pictures pertaining to  the Teardrop hobo.  Do any of you ladies have this bag and what do you think of it?  I was searching on line for a presentation by QVC because they did sell it at one time but couldn't find one.  I was able to read reviews though and although most loved this bag some had issues with the zipper.   Any thoughts on this bag would be appreciated as this seems to be the next one I might be lusting after... Thanks....



HG--I owned a teardrop hobo several years ago.  It was a darling bag to look at, but not very "user friendly" so I gave it  away.   The top zipper is relatively short and difficult to get into  since the bag is slender and tall.  If you only carry a few small-ish accessories it should work OK,  though.  It is a really different look, and kind of heavy for its size.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> HG--I owned a teardrop hobo several years ago.  It was a darling bag to look at, but not very "user friendly" so I gave it  away.   The top zipper is relatively short and difficult to get into  since the bag is slender and tall.  If you only carry a few small-ish accessories it should work OK,  though.  It is a really different look, and kind of heavy for its size.


 
Thanks, that's good to know.  I don't  carry much so that part shouldn't be a problem.  I wonder if anyone has any pictures of theirs...

Usually when I Google a bag it eventually leads me to a discussion on this forum which is how I landed here in the first place but nothing came up regarding this bag


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thanks, that's good to know.  I don't  carry much so that part shouldn't be a problem.  I wonder if anyone has any pictures of theirs...
> 
> Usually when I Google a bag it eventually leads me to a discussion on this forum which is how I landed here in the first place but nothing came up regarding this bag



I think I bought that bag back in 2010 or so, and I don't have any pics of it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

*Re: Dooney Outlet Emails:* Apparently I am no longer getting emails from the outlet. They just stopped coming. I don't get it. Has this happened to anyone else? I checked the spam folder too. Anyone know how to get back on the list? Call an outlet perhaps?


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> *Re: Dooney Outlet Emails:* Apparently I am no longer getting emails from the outlet. They just stopped coming. I don't get it. Has this happened to anyone else? I checked the spam folder too. Anyone know how to get back on the list? Call an outlet perhaps?




You should be able to call an outlet and ask them to add you to the mailing list. I don't know if there is a specific place on Dooney.com to add yourself to the outlet emails.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Claremont Python at Boscov's is 40% off + extra 20% off plus a free gift, a zippered coated cotton pouch. I think the domed satchel comes down to $188. I saw Plum and Saddle colors, they both look really pretty. I am just not fond of the leather and it's feel.

Sale is today and tomorrow.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  I love the look of the Python,  but it tends to be fragile.  So far I haven't seen any in person that were on sale that I had to have.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  I love the look of the Python,  but it tends to be fragile.  So far I haven't seen any in person that were on sale that I had to have.


I agree LJ. It just does not feel or seem like it would hold up for years to come like the other leathers. I hate the feel but the look is somewhat attractive. I might be willing to try one, but it would have to be heavily discounted for me to take the plunge. I do like the Cayden and Lina bags but there are others I prefer over that line.


----------



## elbgrl

Just purchased the Florentine Twist Strap Hobo on I Love Dooney for $159!  I don't know if this is a mistake as ILD does this sometimes, but check the site if you are interested as this may not last.  It is only in natural however.  There may be other deals, but I stopped here.


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Just purchased the Florentine Twist Strap Hobo on I Love Dooney for $159!  I don't know if this is a mistake as ILD does this sometimes, but check the site if you are interested as this may not last.  It is only in natural however.  There may be other deals, but I stopped here.



Great deal! Gorgeous bag .


----------



## momjules

Great deal!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*elbgrl:*  that's a great bag and a terrific price.  If I hadn't just bought a side pocket hobo in natural I would have ordered the twist strap hobo.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## jeep317

Does anyone know if the Florentine Satchel in black is in the outlet & if so how much? I feel like I need it, lol. The closest outlet is 1.5 hrs away so I can't just pop in regularly.


----------



## YankeeDooney

jeep317 said:


> Does anyone know if the Florentine Satchel in black is in the outlet & if so how much? I feel like I need it, lol. The closest outlet is 1.5 hrs away so I can't just pop in regularly.


J, You are better off calling them directly for current pricing and availability.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Just purchased the Florentine Twist Strap Hobo on I Love Dooney for $159!  I don't know if this is a mistake as ILD does this sometimes, but check the site if you are interested as this may not last.  It is only in natural however.  There may be other deals, but I stopped here.




Congrats! That is a yummy bag. I almost bought it at the outlet a few months back. The natural is so pretty. [emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

jeep317 said:


> Does anyone know if the Florentine Satchel in black is in the outlet & if so how much? I feel like I need it, lol. The closest outlet is 1.5 hrs away so I can't just pop in regularly.




*J:*  if they have the bag, be sure it's the size you want.  You can also ask them to describe the condition to you and send pictures.   Then if you like it they can hold it for you to pick up.   Black Florentine handbags are generally not shippable,  but you can always ask.


----------



## jeep317

I called, not shippable. How stupid is that? So it seems a road trip is in order, 40% off is a deal after all &#128514;


----------



## MaryBel

jeep317 said:


> I called, not shippable. How stupid is that? So it seems a road trip is in order, 40% off is a deal after all &#128514;


 
Hey, did you get anything at Macys?


I ordered 3 bags! A MK, a coach and a Claremont python satchel.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

elbgrl said:


> Just purchased the Florentine Twist Strap Hobo on I Love Dooney for $159!  I don't know if this is a mistake as ILD does this sometimes, but check the site if you are interested as this may not last.  It is only in natural however.  There may be other deals, but I stopped here.


 
Hope you love your bag, I got one from EBay in Crimson and it's beautiful, hope yours is too!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Hey, did you get anything at Macys?
> 
> 
> I ordered 3 bags! A MK, a coach and a Claremont python satchel.


 
I HAVE  a MK in my card - large Campbell in tan


----------



## jeep317

MaryBel said:


> Hey, did you get anything at Macys?
> 
> 
> I ordered 3 bags! A MK, a coach and a Claremont python satchel.



I got the black saff zip zip & the lavender slim wallet!!!


----------



## LittleLucy

MaryBel said:


> Hey, did you get anything at Macys?
> 
> 
> I ordered 3 bags! A MK, a coach and a Claremont python satchel.



MaryBel,  thanks for the code!  Have not purchased anything....yet


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I HAVE  a MK in my card - large Campbell in tan


 
That's a pretty bag! Check out before they realize the code works! You can always return it to your store if you don't like it.


----------



## MaryBel

jeep317 said:


> I got the black saff zip zip & the lavender slim wallet!!!


 
Congrats! Good choices! I have the black saffiano zip zip and I love it!


----------



## MaryBel

LittleLucy said:


> MaryBel,  thanks for the code!  Have not purchased anything....yet


 
No problem! I'd say if you are thinking of getting something, order it fast before they realize the code is working. Normally they don't work on top of the special prices.


----------



## handbaghuntress

A website called jet.com has a ton of dooneys at good discounts. Some altos and Florentines as well as many others. Ilovedooney type of prices and shipping is free over $35. I haven't bought any dooneys from there cause I actually never thought to look for them there but I have bought things from the site and they were great.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> No problem! I'd say if you are thinking of getting something, order it fast before they realize the code is working. Normally they don't work on top of the special prices.



Thanks for the code girl!  I used it on a MK Cindy domed crossbody in Bordeaux!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Thanks for the code girl!  I used it on a MK Cindy domed crossbody in Bordeaux!



Hey Rosie,
That's awesome. I'm glad you were able to take advantage of it. 

I ordered the medium Cindy in deep teal, the coach tote in leopard and the Claremont python satchel in plum. The prices were too good to resist.


----------



## elbgrl

Great choices!  I want the Claremont Python  satchel too, but in black.


----------



## reginatina

Posted in wrong thread.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Great choices!  I want the Claremont Python  satchel too, but in black.


 
Get it GF! It's a very good price! I was not going to get but when I was in bed last night I started thinking how much I've been wanting it and knew that later I'd be regretting not getting it. I almost got up to come and place the order but decided to wait until I got up this morning. I checked as soon as I got downstairs and it was still available and the coupon was still working so I took it as a sign and ordered it!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Get it GF! It's a very good price! I was not going to get but when I was in bed last night I started thinking how much I've been wanting it and knew that later I'd be regretting not getting it. I almost got up to come and place the order but decided to wait until I got up this morning. I checked as soon as I got downstairs and it was still available and the coupon was still working so I took it as a sign and ordered it!



GF you are bad but in a good way!  I just ordered it - excited!  I've had my eye on this one for a while.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> GF you are bad but in a good way!  I just ordered it - excited!  I've had my eye on this one for a while.



Well, it's just because I understand the feeling! 
I've been the same way since I saw the plum, I wanted it, I even considered it buying it As Is on the Q, but it was not on EZ pay and I had bought too many things at the time, so I decided to wait, so this time I almost passed on it, but I came to my senses and I knew it would haunt me later and would end up buying it probably at a higher price, so I ordered it. Hopefully it will ship soon.

ETA: It just shipped, it will be here Saturday!


----------



## jeep317

MaryBel said:


> Congrats! Good choices! I have the black saffiano zip zip and I love it!



Macy's cancelled my wallet with no explanation today. That was the item I was most excited about. &#128545;


----------



## elbgrl

Boo Macys cancelled my order for the Dooney python also, said its no longer available.  At least I got my MK, got shipping notice.


----------



## MaryBel

jeep317 said:


> Macy's cancelled my wallet with no explanation today. That was the item I was most excited about. &#128545;


 


elbgrl said:


> Boo Macys cancelled my order for the Dooney python also, said its no longer available.  At least I got my MK, got shipping notice.




Oh no, Sorry to hear that GFs!


I hate when stores do that! You get excited about the item and then a big disappointment!


Rosie, I went to check and the black satchel is not available, so it means they oversold it. I hate they can not make their systems accurate. For a minute I thought they were cancelling orders because of the prices we got.


----------



## elbgrl

Yeah, I thought they cancelled too because of the discount, then I got the shipping notice for the MK.  Oh well, it will turn up somewhere else I'm sure, or maybe I just didn't need it lol, ya think?


----------



## Twoboyz

jeep317 said:


> Macy's cancelled my wallet with no explanation today. That was the item I was most excited about. [emoji35]







elbgrl said:


> Boo Macys cancelled my order for the Dooney python also, said its no longer available.  At least I got my MK, got shipping notice.




I'm sorry [emoji20]


----------



## YankeeDooney

elbgrl said:


> Yeah, I thought they cancelled too because of the discount, then I got the shipping notice for the MK.  Oh well, it will turn up somewhere else I'm sure, or maybe I just didn't need it lol, ya think?


E, Boscov's carries the Python Satchel in Plum, Saddle and Black I think. I did not see them online but they may still be available in stores. They were on sale for $188 at one point.


----------



## jeep317

elbgrl said:


> Yeah, I thought they cancelled too because of the discount, then I got the shipping notice for the MK.  Oh well, it will turn up somewhere else I'm sure, or maybe I just didn't need it lol, ya think?



I think they did cancel it because of the extra discount. I got an apology email containing a useless 20% off coupon. It took the joy out of receiving the black zip zip, I will probably return that now.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jeep317 said:


> I think they did cancel it because of the extra discount. I got an apology email containing a useless 20% off coupon. It took the joy out of receiving the black zip zip, I will probably return that now.


 
I used the coupon on a MK bag and it will be here today!!!!  Hope I love it....I thought it was going to get canceled to - it is much higher now


----------



## ahirau

Hi ladies!  I have a question for you all and your experiences with the Dooney outlets and Black Friday.  I see RdN's post today about an extra 20% off through this Sunday, excluding clearance.  Does anyone think for Black Friday they will have any lower discounts than that? Or maybe some specials?  I'm going to call the Seattle outlet but not sure they will tell me with the current discount offer they have now!  I was thinking I might go up for Black Friday, but maybe this weekend will have the same prices?  Would love to hear what you think!  TIA


----------



## MaryBel

ahirau said:


> Hi ladies!  I have a question for you all and your experiences with the Dooney outlets and Black Friday.  I see RdN's post today about an extra 20% off through this Sunday, excluding clearance.  Does anyone think for Black Friday they will have any lower discounts than that? Or maybe some specials?  I'm going to call the Seattle outlet but not sure they will tell me with the current discount offer they have now!  I was thinking I might go up for Black Friday, but maybe this weekend will have the same prices?  Would love to hear what you think!  TIA




I don't know if they would know what the discounts will be for black Friday, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


Last year they had everything 50% off on black Friday (even the clearance), so in some cases, it was a good buy but for others, like the clearance stuff, not so good since items that before that were 60-70% off now were only 50%. If they have collections that are 50% now plus the extra 20%, would make them better than the 50% on black Friday, if they don the same discount as last year.


Also, I went late on black Friday last year (since I had to work) so I was there on the evening and it was crazy, lines to get to the stores and no parking.


----------



## MaryBel

jeep317 said:


> I think they did cancel it because of the extra discount. I got an apology email containing a useless 20% off coupon. It took the joy out of receiving the black zip zip, I will probably return that now.


 
I think they just oversold due to the system not being accurate. I ordered 3 bags, 2 pairs of shoes and a sweater and everything shipped. 


I got one of my packages today. They screwed the color of the sweater (got a black one even though I ordered a taupe color), but I like the black too, so it's good.


I know it's disappointing to get your order cancelled but don't take it on the black zip zip. If you got a good deal on her and you like her, keep her. It's a fantastic bag and you will get lots of use of it.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I used the coupon on a MK bag and it will be here today!!!!  Hope I love it....I thought it was going to get canceled to - it is much higher now


 
Can't wait to see those pics.


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> I don't know if they would know what the discounts will be for black Friday, but it doesn't hurt to ask.
> 
> 
> Last year they had everything 50% off on black Friday (even the clearance), so in some cases, it was a good buy but for others, like the clearance stuff, not so good since items that before that were 60-70% off now were only 50%. If they have collections that are 50% now plus the extra 20%, would make them better than the 50% on black Friday, if they don the same discount as last year.
> 
> 
> Also, I went late on black Friday last year (since I had to work) so I was there on the evening and it was crazy, lines to get to the stores and no parking.


Thanks MB! I think I might go tomorrow.  Parking for sure could be a problem on Friday, this weekend I hope, not as bad. And there might be more to choose from if they don't get a shipment next week, which the saleslady told me they never know when they will receive bags.  I'm looking for Sawyers for a few holiday gifts, and then of course, something for me!


----------



## MaryBel

ahirau said:


> Thanks MB! I think I might go tomorrow.  Parking for sure could be a problem on Friday, this weekend I hope, not as bad. And there might be more to choose from if they don't get a shipment next week, which the saleslady told me they never know when they will receive bags.  I'm looking for Sawyers for a few holiday gifts, and then of course, something for me!


 
GF, If you already know a few styles that you are looking for, call them and ask if they have them, the discount, etc, and if you like what they have, ask them to put it on hold and tell them you will be there tomorrow, that way you don't make the drive only to find out they just sold something you wanted.


----------



## jeep317

MaryBel said:


> I think they just oversold due to the system not being accurate. I ordered 3 bags, 2 pairs of shoes and a sweater and everything shipped.
> 
> 
> I got one of my packages today. They screwed the color of the sweater (got a black one even though I ordered a taupe color), but I like the black too, so it's good.
> 
> 
> I know it's disappointing to get your order cancelled but don't take it on the black zip zip. If you got a good deal on her and you like her, keep her. It's a fantastic bag and you will get lots of use of it.



It wasn't a great deal. I could have gotten the same zip zip at the outlet today for $149 less 20%. I'm going to return it. I wasn't wowed by the saffiano anyhow. Plus I did some SERIOUS Dooney damage today! &#128526;  Pics will be in the reveal thread once my husband goes to bed. &#128077;


----------



## Daquiri

Great deal on Kendal Pebble Leather Drawstring on QVC till midnight EST.. One Time Only @ $186.12 and 5 Easy Pay. Lots of colors available.


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> GF, If you already know a few styles that you are looking for, call them and ask if they have them, the discount, etc, and if you like what they have, ask them to put it on hold and tell them you will be there tomorrow, that way you don't make the drive only to find out they just sold something you wanted.


Well when I spoke with her this morning she said they have a lot of Sawyers, especially the Saffiano.  I'll also be looking at some other shops (Kate Spade and Cole Haan specifically) for gifts so I think the trip will be worthwhile.  Should be better driving weather than last time I went!


----------



## elbgrl

YankeeDooney said:


> E, Boscov's carries the Python Satchel in Plum, Saddle and Black I think. I did not see them online but they may still be available in stores. They were on sale for $188 at one point.



Thanks YD, no Boscovs near me.  They are on ILD for $199, so I'm considering it.


----------



## joce01

I'm so torn, ILD finally has Saffiano Willa in Elephant and it's been on my wishlist for a while now, but it's $194, which is good. But I'm not entirely sure if it's _that_ good of a deal or if the outlets have it cheaper. Plus I'd be torn if I got it and then a bag I really want is on sale during the 12 days of Dooney... I think we all know how that goes...


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> I'm so torn, ILD finally has Saffiano Willa in Elephant and it's been on my wishlist for a while now, but it's $194, which is good. But I'm not entirely sure if it's _that_ good of a deal or if the outlets have it cheaper. Plus I'd be torn if I got it and then a bag I really want is on sale during the 12 days of Dooney... I think we all know how that goes...




That's a tough one. I saw it at the outlets awhile ago, I want to say spring and it was 40% off then. I almost bought it, but I didn't think I needed another big Willa. It was gorgeous though! I figured I'd look for the zip zip instead, but never found it. Have you tried calling the outlet? Maybe it's shipable.


----------



## MaryBel

jeep317 said:


> It wasn't a great deal. I could have gotten the same zip zip at the outlet today for $149 less 20%. I'm going to return it. I wasn't wowed by the saffiano anyhow. Plus I did some SERIOUS Dooney damage today! &#128526;  Pics will be in the reveal thread once my husband goes to bed. &#128077;




Oh, if it didn't work for you, so then yes, you are right, she needs to go back!


Can't wait for those pics!


----------



## Twoboyz

I just posted in the Black Friday thread but I thought I'd post here too. I called the Aurora outlet today. She said everything in the store will be 50% off excluding clearance and MLB. Clearance will remain as marked at 50-70% off. I didn't ask about MLB, sorry. They open at 6:00 pm tomorrow and will stay open until 10:00 pm Friday.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I just posted in the Black Friday thread but I thought I'd post here too. I called the Aurora outlet today. She said everything in the store will be 50% off excluding clearance and MLB. Clearance will remain as marked at 50-70% off. I didn't ask about MLB, sorry. They open at 6:00 pm tomorrow and will stay open until 10:00 pm Friday.


Thanks TB. Happy hunting! I guess the next question would be, will they ship, but again it will depend on the bag. Ugh....my poor tan Ostrich Zip Zip eludes me again.


----------



## reginatina

Do you think that the current sale on Dooney.com will be the best deal?  I'm trying to pick up a couple of Sawyers, but don't know if I should wait for the 12 days. I don't live near an outlet, the closest one is three and a half hours away. Once you factor in cost, time, food, and more time at the store, plus no guarantee getting what you want, that seven hour drive isn't worth it.


----------



## ahirau

reginatina said:


> Do you think that the current sale on Dooney.com will be the best deal?  I'm trying to pick up a couple of Sawyers, but don't know if I should wait for the 12 days. I don't live near an outlet, the closest one is three and a half hours away. Once you factor in cost, time, food, and more time at the store, plus no guarantee getting what you want, that seven hour drive isn't worth it.


Macys.com has a few saffiano colors on sale 157.99 + an extra 20% off.  For me the 12 days cuts it a little too close to receive the products, then wrap, pack and ship in time for gifts.  Maybe you could call an outlet and see if they can ship the Sawyers?


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks TB. Happy hunting! I guess the next question would be, will they ship, but again it will depend on the bag. Ugh....my poor tan Ostrich Zip Zip eludes me again.




I hope you find it. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK!   Dinner is a memory; time for online shopping!!   (It's either that or football, lol.)  

I just ordered the t'moro python Barlow and a t'moro croco wallet from Dooney.com.   I got the 30% off my entire purchase which made the wallet FREE...WOOT!!!      Also got Easy Pay on the Barlow and free shipping, so all in all a successful purchase.   Now I only have to wait till next April for Dooney to ship it.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> OK!   Dinner is a memory; time for online shopping!!   (It's either that or football, lol.)
> 
> I just ordered the t'moro python Barlow and a t'moro croco wallet from Dooney.com.   I got the 30% off my entire purchase which made the wallet FREE...WOOT!!!      Also got Easy Pay on the Barlow and free shipping, so all in all a successful purchase.   Now I only have to wait till next April for Dooney to ship it.



I hear you on the shipping! I was also thinking about the Python Barlow in gray but am holding off for now. Can't wait to see your pics. That is great on the wallet and the shipping. It is nice to actually feel like you got a deal from Dooney.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I hear you on the shipping! I was also thinking about the Python Barlow in gray but am holding off for now. Can't wait to see your pics. That is great on the wallet and the shipping. *It is nice to actually feel like you got a deal from Dooney.*



I know, right??   I was THIS close to ordering the python from QVC, so now I'm glad I cancelled that order.   I'm excited to see TB's and the others who ordered the bag from the last show.    (If Dooney had the croco Dawson on their website I would have bought it on sale and returned the one I just got from QVC.)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  that's a stunning handbag.  I hope you adore it when it arrives.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  that's a stunning handbag.  I hope you adore it when it arrives.



I hope it's a winner, LJ.   I'm looking forward to seeing some reveals of it this week from the QVC shows.


----------



## reginatina

ahirau said:


> Macys.com has a few saffiano colors on sale 157.99 + an extra 20% off.  For me the 12 days cuts it a little too close to receive the products, then wrap, pack and ship in time for gifts.  Maybe you could call an outlet and see if they can ship the Sawyers?



I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

$99 deals on selected handbags at the outlets tomorrow (Monday).  
IN STORE ONLY,  they can't ship the sale items.
Some small Lexingtons in ostrich and also pebbled zip zip satchels are part of the sale.


----------



## jeep317

Did anyone hit the QVC outlets for $89 Dooneys this weekend? I scored a Chestnut Bristol satchel and a black pebbled Zip Zip!!! 

Sadly I returned that beautiful purple Toledo leather Stanwich however. They wouldn't let me re-buy it for $89 claiming "it had to go through the return process", which basically means we'll see if any of us want it first, then go put it back in the case. I just couldn't keep it for $300 when this sale was going on. It was also the small version so my iPhone 6 didn't fit in any of the pockets. For $89, yes but $300? Nexxxxtttt!


----------



## AnotherPurse

jeep317 said:


> Did anyone hit the QVC outlets for $89 Dooneys this weekend? I scored a Chestnut Bristol satchel and a black pebbled Zip Zip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I returned that beautiful purple Toledo leather Stanwich however. They wouldn't let me re-buy it for $89 claiming "it had to go through the return process", which basically means we'll see if any of us want it first, then go put it back in the case. I just couldn't keep it for $300 when this sale was going on. It was also the small version so my iPhone 6 didn't fit in any of the pockets. For $89, yes but $300? Nexxxxtttt!




I think you made a great decision!!!! Wow, they are great deals. I got my Bristol at the outlet for 170 and I cringed when I bought it. The fact that you picked one up for 89 bucks kills me but I live no where near a QVC outlet - still love her!  Nice finds!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

jeep317 said:


> Did anyone hit the QVC outlets for $89 Dooneys this weekend? I scored a Chestnut Bristol satchel and a black pebbled Zip Zip!!!
> 
> Sadly I returned that beautiful purple Toledo leather Stanwich however. They wouldn't let me re-buy it for $89 claiming "it had to go through the return process", which basically means we'll see if any of us want it first, then go put it back in the case. I just couldn't keep it for $300 when this sale was going on. It was also the small version so my iPhone 6 didn't fit in any of the pockets. For $89, yes but $300? Nexxxxtttt!



Hi J!

Great decision returning the Stanwich!  It would be hard for me to carry her, knowing I could have 3 bags for less than I paid for one!

And you bought two great "rebound" bags!   Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jeep317 said:


> Did anyone hit the QVC outlets for $89 Dooneys this weekend? I scored a Chestnut Bristol satchel and a black pebbled Zip Zip!!!
> 
> Sadly I returned that beautiful purple Toledo leather Stanwich however. They wouldn't let me re-buy it for $89 claiming "it had to go through the return process", which basically means we'll see if any of us want it first, then go put it back in the case. I just couldn't keep it for $300 when this sale was going on. It was also the small version so my iPhone 6 didn't fit in any of the pockets. For $89, yes but $300? Nexxxxtttt!


 
I thought about it...but I changed my mind..


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I couldn't get to the outlet... but boy did you get some great deals *Jeep*.  Enjoy your new handbags.  The Bristol and the zip zip are among my favorite styles.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Can someone tell me who has deals on the Flynn or City Barlow or am I out of luck?

I'm sorry if it's posted somewhere. I should have grabbed the Charcoal when I had it in my hands last week. It was 30% off. Grrrr!


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Can someone tell me who has deals on the Flynn or City Barlow or am I out of luck?
> 
> I'm sorry if it's posted somewhere. I should have grabbed the Charcoal when I had it in my hands last week. It was 30% off. Grrrr!




Macys has the city Barlow and a 25% F&F discount today - it should apply to that bag. They don't have the Flynn though the last time I checked.


----------



## MiaBorsa

From the No-Chat Deals thread...   http://www.dillards.com/p/dooney--b...acetCache=pageSize=100&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1

And am I the only one annoyed by "No Chat?"   It seems silly to have to look for another thread to post a comment.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  I agree.  That's why I started this thread.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> From the No-Chat Deals thread...   http://www.dillards.com/p/dooney--b...acetCache=pageSize=100&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1
> 
> And am I the only one annoyed by "No Chat?"   It seems silly to have to look for another thread to post a comment.


Hmmmm, this is interesting. TB will probably be ordering and sending her Q bag back. Permanently reduced must mean it was overpriced or something wrong perhaps?


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Hmmmm, this is interesting. TB will probably be ordering and sending her Q bag back. Permanently reduced musy mean it was overpriced or something wrong perhaps?




No GF, permanently reduced is Dillard's lingo to say it won't come back higher again. Some times they have temporary reductions for some kind of event, so those will go back up after the event is done. Permanently reduced is the equivalent of the pink reduced tag at the stores.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Hmmmm, this is interesting. TB will probably be ordering and sending her Q bag back. Permanently reduced musy mean it was overpriced or something wrong perhaps?



But I think there is only one color...


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> No GF, permanently reduced is Dillard's lingo to say it won't come back higher again. Some times they have temporary reductions for some kind of event, so those will go back up after the event is done. Permanently reduced is the equivalent of the pink reduced tag at the stores.


But it is a new bag. Why reduced already?


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> But it is a new bag. Why reduced already?




Who knows GF!
Sometimes they have bags forever and they never get discounted and some others do pretty quickly.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Hmmmm, this is interesting. TB will probably be ordering and sending her Q bag back. Permanently reduced must mean it was overpriced or something wrong perhaps?



I doubt it.  I think TB likes her regular size one; this is the large.   But maybe she will.


----------



## MiaBorsa

The "thing" about the Dillard's permanent reductions is that they will be eligible for the next end-of-month clearance, with possibly an additional 40% off.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Count me in when they reduce it another 40%!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> The "thing" about the Dillard's permanent reductions is that they will be eligible for the next end-of-month clearance, with possibly an additional 40% off.



Woo hoo to that!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Count me in when they reduce it another 40%!





MrsKC said:


> Woo hoo to that!



Y'all will need to have one in your cart with your finger over the "submit" button at midnight the day of the sale.       I think they skipped the EOM sale last December and had a blowout on January 1.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I know where I want to be tomorrow or Saturday! 

Saffiano offer valid 12/04/15 - 12/05/15. Cannot be combined with other offers. Not valid on DB Sports collections. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Listed prices do not include sales tax. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.

Surprise its $99 offer valid until 12/07/15. Cannot be combined with other offers. Not valid on DB Sports collections. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Listed prices do not include sales tax. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.

Stocking stuffers offer valid until 12/31/15. Cannot be combined with other offers. Not valid on DB Sports collections.Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Listed prices do not include sales tax. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I know where I want to be tomorrow or Saturday!
> 
> Saffiano offer valid 12/04/15 - 12/05/15. Cannot be combined with other offers. Not valid on DB Sports collections. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Listed prices do not include sales tax. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.
> 
> Surprise its $99 offer valid until 12/07/15. Cannot be combined with other offers. Not valid on DB Sports collections. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Listed prices do not include sales tax. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.
> 
> Stocking stuffers offer valid until 12/31/15. Cannot be combined with other offers. Not valid on DB Sports collections.Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Listed prices do not include sales tax. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.



Looks like you found your deal, woo hoo!! Can't wait to see what you get


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, Bonton is having their F&F this week, 25% off with code DECFRIFAM15.   They have the Small City Barlow and the City Flynn on their website, in desert or black.  

I ordered the Small Barlow in desert yesterday and it will be here tomorrow!      Since Bonton doesn't have stores in TX, I didn't pay tax and shipping was free!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Looks like you found your deal, woo hoo!! Can't wait to see what you get



Fingers crossed! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, Bonton is having their F&F this week, 25% off with code DECFRIFAM15.   They have the Small City Barlow and the City Flynn on their website, in desert or black.
> 
> I ordered the Small Barlow in desert yesterday and it will be here tomorrow!      Since Bonton doesn't have stores in TX, I didn't pay tax and shipping was free!



 Congrats!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I know where I want to be tomorrow or Saturday!
> 
> Saffiano offer valid 12/04/15 - 12/05/15. Cannot be combined with other offers. Not valid on DB Sports collections. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Listed prices do not include sales tax. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.
> 
> Surprise its $99 offer valid until 12/07/15. Cannot be combined with other offers. Not valid on DB Sports collections. While supplies last. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Listed prices do not include sales tax. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.
> 
> Stocking stuffers offer valid until 12/31/15. Cannot be combined with other offers. Not valid on DB Sports collections.Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Listed prices do not include sales tax. Offer available in D&B factory stores only.




Did you call?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Did you call?



Just got off the phone!!!!!! (FYI: The number on Google Maps is wrong!)  They're holding one for me for pick up tomorrow!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Just got off the phone!!!!!! (FYI: The number on Google Maps is wrong!)  They're holding one for me for pick up tomorrow!


 

yay! I knew it! I told you , maybe not $99 but close!
Some times I amaze myself with my shopping powers 
And, no, I did not know of the extra discount!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> yay! I knew it! I told you , maybe not $99 but close!
> Some times I amaze myself with my shopping powers
> And, no, I did not know of the extra discount!



Shopping powers! ! Love it.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Just got off the phone!!!!!! (FYI: The number on Google Maps is wrong!)  They're holding one for me for pick up tomorrow!



Woot woot!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> yay! I knew it! I told you , maybe not $99 but close!
> *Some times I amaze myself with my shopping powers *
> And, no, I did not know of the extra discount!




 I'm in awe of your powers!  :worthy:  It's close enough to $99 to make me happy.  I look at it this way; it's worth the additional $20 to have been able to avoid the craziness of the Black Friday traffic and shoppers!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Woot woot!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Just got off the phone!!!!!! (FYI: The number on Google Maps is wrong!)  They're holding one for me for pick up tomorrow!



&#9834;  &#9835; _This is how we do it_... &#9835;        

What color did you get???   YAY!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> &#9834;  &#9835; _This is how we do it_... &#9835;
> 
> What color did you get???   YAY!


 
Do you really need to ask?


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm in awe of your powers!  :worthy:  It's close enough to $99 to make me happy.  I look at it this way; it's worth the additional $20 to have been able to avoid the craziness of the Black Friday traffic and shoppers!


 

I'm in awe too! 
Now I just need to tune them so I know when the stuff goes way cheaper 


and I agree, the extra $20 is worth it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Do you really need to ask?



   She might surprise us one day.   She did just get that zebra tote you know.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> She might surprise us one day.   She did just get that zebra tote you know.




That was no surprise, she already had a zebra before!
To me the surprise was the croco zip zip in blue!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> &#9834;  &#9835; _This is how we do it_... &#9835;
> 
> What color did you get???   YAY!





MaryBel said:


> Do you really need to ask?





MiaBorsa said:


> She might surprise us one day.   She did just get that zebra tote you know.





MaryBel said:


> That was no surprise, she already had a zebra before!
> To me the surprise was the croco zip zip in blue!




Hey!  I can see y'all talking about me!  

I'm not gonna lie, I only asked if they had red!  When she said yes I asked if she could hold it. I really do plan to see what other colors they have when I'm there tomorrow. (Of course, that's just so I can pass on that info to others who may be interested! )


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey!  I can see y'all talking about me!
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I only asked if they had red!  When she said yes I asked if she could hold it. I really do plan to see what other colors they have when I'm there tomorrow. (Of course, that's just so I can pass on that info to others who may be interested! )


 

Noooo! Who, us? no way 


So you better get us the scoop! I'm looking for lavender, denim and teal


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey!  I can see y'all talking about me!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Noooo! Who, us? no way
> 
> 
> *So you better get us the scoop! I'm looking for lavender, denim and teal*



Mission accepted!:salute:  I'll report back tomorrow!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


>


----------



## elbgrl

I want one!  A bordeaux saffiano!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, Bonton is having their F&F this week, 25% off with code DECFRIFAM15.   They have the Small City Barlow and the City Flynn on their website, in desert or black.
> 
> I ordered the Small Barlow in desert yesterday and it will be here tomorrow!      Since Bonton doesn't have stores in TX, I didn't pay tax and shipping was free!


I ordered my Small desert Barlow from Dooney on Sat! Still no word about shipping! So jealous your getting it Tomorrow! Can't wait to see your pics and thoughts of the bag!!!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey!  I can see y'all talking about me!
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I only asked if they had red!  When she said yes I asked if she could hold it. I really do plan to see what other colors they have when I'm there tomorrow. (Of course, that's just so I can pass on that info to others who may be interested! )


Congrats ! Can't wait to see your new red beauty  RN!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> I want one!  A bordeaux saffiano!



Hi Rosie!

I'll add Bordeaux to the list of colors I'm looking for!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Congrats ! Can't wait to see your new red beauty  RN!



Hi TMP!

Thanks!  I'll post pics in the "Your New Dooney...." thread!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I finally got around to loading up and carrying my small natural Barlow today and she is very comfortable and fits all of my valuables just perfectly! I love the snap pockets also, so easy to unsnap and drop my phone into. Surprisingly the shoulder strap was very comfortable too! I love this new design from Dooney. Have not carried my TSV Brenna yet, but I imagine I will feel the same about her, just a little bigger than the small Barlow.

Hope you all love yours when they arrive! 

Now I am swooning over the Flynn


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I finally got around to loading up and carrying my small natural Barlow today and she is very comfortable and fits all of my valuables just perfectly! I love the snap pockets also, so easy to unsnap and drop my phone into. Surprisingly the shoulder strap was very comfortable too! I love this new design from Dooney. Have not carried my TSV Brenna yet, but I imagine I will feel the same about her, just a little bigger than the small Barlow.
> 
> Hope you all love yours when they arrive!
> 
> Now I am swooning over the Flynn



Hi Ihb4!

Congrats on your new Barlow!  Sounds like she's perfect for you!  I love when a bag is not only beautiful, but comfortable! 

Congrats on Brenna too!


----------



## elbgrl

elbgrl said:


> I want one!  A bordeaux saffiano!



Thanks GF!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I finally got around to loading up and carrying my small natural Barlow today and she is very comfortable and fits all of my valuables just perfectly! I love the snap pockets also, so easy to unsnap and drop my phone into. Surprisingly the shoulder strap was very comfortable too! I love this new design from Dooney. Have not carried my TSV Brenna yet, but I imagine I will feel the same about her, just a little bigger than the small Barlow.
> 
> Hope you all love yours when they arrive!
> 
> Now I am swooning over the Flynn


Ooh! Nice! The natural looks so pretty! I am getting so impatient for my desert Barlow! I hope I love my color, I wanted something a little lighter in color this time!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TMP!
> 
> Thanks!  I'll post pics in the "Your New Dooney...." thread!


Can't wait!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> From the No-Chat Deals thread...   http://www.dillards.com/p/dooney--b...acetCache=pageSize=100&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1
> 
> And am I the only one annoyed by "No Chat?"   It seems silly to have to look for another thread to post a comment.




They annoy me too.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Hmmmm, this is interesting. TB will probably be ordering and sending her Q bag back. Permanently reduced must mean it was overpriced or something wrong perhaps?







MiaBorsa said:


> I doubt it.  I think TB likes her regular size one; this is the large.   But maybe she will.




Yeah I was going to jump on it until I saw it was the large size. Why do I get the feeling I got ripped off? I think this is someone telling me I shouldn't be paying this much for one bag! [emoji57]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, Bonton is having their F&F this week, 25% off with code DECFRIFAM15.   They have the Small City Barlow and the City Flynn on their website, in desert or black.
> 
> I ordered the Small Barlow in desert yesterday and it will be here tomorrow!      Since Bonton doesn't have stores in TX, I didn't pay tax and shipping was free!




Woo hoo!!! I've been thinking about that Flynn.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey!  I can see y'all talking about me!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I only asked if they had red!  When she said yes I asked if she could hold it. I really do plan to see what other colors they have when I'm there tomorrow. (Of course, that's just so I can pass on that info to others who may be interested! )




Rotflmao! Congrats RN! I can't wait to see that beauty sharing a table with your next coffee! [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm in awe of your powers!  :worthy:  It's close enough to $99 to make me happy.  I look at it this way; it's worth the additional $20 to have been able to avoid the craziness of the Black Friday traffic and shoppers!


I believe the "Pursefessional" has "Purse Powers". Just sayin'.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Yeah I was going to jump on it until I saw it was the large size. Why do I get the feeling I got ripped off? I think this is someone telling me I shouldn't be paying this much for one bag! [emoji57]



I feel the same way.  It's almost dumb to pay full price for ANY bag.  They all seem to go on sale as soon as I buy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Woo hoo!!! I've been thinking about that Flynn.



I like the look of the Flynn, but I wish the bottom wasn't so wide.  I think it's 7.5" across, which always feels too bulky to me.  I prefer a width of about 4" for a shoulder bag.    Sigh.   

I have Goldilocks Syndrome; this one's too big and that one's too small.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> I ordered my Small desert Barlow from Dooney on Sat! Still no word about shipping! So jealous your getting it Tomorrow! Can't wait to see your pics and thoughts of the bag!!!!!




I got one of mine from DBI and when I go into my account it says it's still processing. They didn't even mark it as shipped???? Very weird. Stay positive maybe it's on their way!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I like the look of the Flynn, but I wish the bottom wasn't so wide.  I think it's 7.5" across, which always feels too bulky to me.  I prefer a width of about 4" for a shoulder bag.    Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> I have Goldilocks Syndrome; this one's too big and that one's too small.




You and me both! I like the look of a tote but I don't like lugging around a big one. I also prefer slimmer bag. I think that's why I like the small Lexington so much.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> You and me both! I like the look of a tote but I don't like lugging around a big one. I also prefer slimmer bag. I think that's why I like the small Lexington so much.



Maybe they will come out with more styles that will suit us better!    I also like the slim Lexington.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Maybe they will come out with more styles that will suit us better!    I also like the slim Lexington.




The moral of this story is to be patient... [emoji51]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Rotflmao! Congrats RN! I can't wait to see that beauty sharing a table with your next coffee! [emoji4]



Thanks TB!

I think I can arrange a celebratory espresso with her and make it a photo op!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Some times I amaze myself with my shopping powers
> And, no, I did not know of the extra discount!





YankeeDooney said:


> I believe the "Pursefessional" has "Purse Powers". Just sayin'.



Hi YD!

I agree!  This is how I picture MaryBel (:kiss, sitting at home in "Purse Central", tracking all the sales and contacting crucial SA's if necessary!


----------



## ahirau

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi YD!
> 
> I agree!  This is how I picture MaryBel (:kiss, sitting at home in "Purse Central", tracking all the sales and contacting crucial SA's if necessary!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> The moral of this story is to be patient... [emoji51]



Well now see... that's the problem.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi YD!
> 
> I agree!  This is how I picture MaryBel (:kiss, sitting at home in "Purse Central", tracking all the sales and contacting crucial SA's if necessary!


O-M-G! Exactly RN.  You hit the nail on the head. That's our girl!

Oh wait, I hear a special bulletin coming in now from the "Purse Room".

"We interrupt your regularly scheduled programming to bring you a special report from the Purse Room. Day Three of the Twelve Days of Dooney is now posted. We will post updates on whether MaryBel decides to purchase the Suede Zip Zip or if she finds it at a better price on ILD. Stayed tuned. We conclude this special report. We will now return you back to your regularly scheduled programming already in progress.".............


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can arrange a celebratory espresso with her and make it a photo op!




Sometimes I think your bags have more fun than I do. [emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi YD!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!  This is how I picture MaryBel (:kiss, sitting at home in "Purse Central", tracking all the sales and contacting crucial SA's if necessary!




[emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> O-M-G! Exactly RN.  You hit the nail on the head. That's our girl!
> 
> Oh wait, I hear a special bulletin coming in now from the "Purse Room".
> 
> "We interrupt your regularly scheduled programming to bring you a special report from the Purse Room. Day Three of the Twelve Days of Dooney is now posted. We will post updates on whether MaryBel decides to purchase the Suede Zip Zip or if she finds it at a better price on ILD. Stayed tuned. We conclude this special report. We will now return you back to your regularly scheduled programming already in progress.".............




Rotfl!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi YD!
> 
> I agree!  This is how I picture MaryBel (:kiss, sitting at home in "Purse Central", tracking all the sales and contacting crucial SA's if necessary!



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> O-M-G! Exactly RN.  You hit the nail on the head. That's our girl!
> 
> Oh wait, I hear a special bulletin coming in now from the "Purse Room".
> 
> "We interrupt your regularly scheduled programming to bring you a special report from the Purse Room. Day Three of the Twelve Days of Dooney is now posted. We will post updates on whether MaryBel decides to purchase the Suede Zip Zip or if she finds it at a better price on ILD. Stayed tuned. We conclude this special report. We will now return you back to your regularly scheduled programming already in progress.".............







Twoboyz said:


> Sometimes I think your bags have more fun than I do. [emoji23]



  I think they have more fun than I do too!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi YD!
> 
> I agree!  This is how I picture MaryBel (:kiss, sitting at home in "Purse Central", tracking all the sales and contacting crucial SA's if necessary!





YankeeDooney said:


> O-M-G! Exactly RN.  You hit the nail on the head. That's our girl!
> 
> Oh wait, I hear a special bulletin coming in now from the "Purse Room".
> 
> "We interrupt your regularly scheduled programming to bring you a special report from the Purse Room. Day Three of the Twelve Days of Dooney is now posted. We will post updates on whether MaryBel decides to purchase the Suede Zip Zip or if she finds it at a better price on ILD. Stayed tuned. We conclude this special report. We will now return you back to your regularly scheduled programming already in progress.".............




You girls are so funny . But with the state of our world and all the stuff that is on the news, this is a fabulous distraction .


----------



## RuedeNesle

I  her!!!!

The traffic was not bad this morning.  I parked the car at 8:57am and Dooney opened at 9am! .  My youngest granddaughter (4 years old) went with me. She insisted on helping me stage the picture, which is why you can see the gum and part of the napkins.  She felt we should have everything in the picture! 

The SA was very nice!  I spent more time just chatting with her than the time spent on the actually transaction.  She said on Black Friday they had a wall full of colors of the saffiano zip zip satchel. She said she bought one for herself in grey.  Now they only have a small section, right by the cashier stations.  The only colors available now are: black, navy, red, natural, and sage.  

The Pebble leather zip zip was available in denim, Bordeaux, and some of the colors above, but they weren't part of the Surprise 20% two day sale.

I said I was going to post the pic in the "Your New Dooney" thread, but I'll just post it here.  It'll be in the Which Dooney are your carrying" thread soon enough.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> I  her!!!!
> 
> The traffic was not bad this morning.  I parked the car at 8:57am and Dooney opened at 9am! .  My youngest granddaughter (4 years old) went with me. She insisted on helping me stage the picture, which is why you can see the gum and part of the napkins.  She felt we should have everything in the picture!
> 
> The SA was very nice!  I spent more time just chatting with her than the time spent on the actually transaction.  She said on Black Friday they had a wall full of colors of the saffiano zip zip satchel. She said she bought one for herself in grey.  Now they only have a small section, right by the cashier stations.  The only colors available now are: black, navy, red, natural, and sage.
> 
> The Pebble leather zip zip was available in denim, Bordeaux, and some of the colors above, but they weren't part of the Surprise 20% two day sale.
> 
> I said I was going to post the pic in the "Your New Dooney" thread, but I'll just post it here.  It'll be in the Which Dooney are your carrying" thread soon enough.


I love it RN! beautiful! Tell your little granddaughter she did a great job with the staging! I am a preschool teacher , and teach 3 and 4 yr olds! They are so precious and always have great ideas and input!  I love how the Red Starbucks cups coordinate with your bag too!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I  her!!!!
> 
> The traffic was not bad this morning.  I parked the car at 8:57am and Dooney opened at 9am! .  My youngest granddaughter (4 years old) went with me. She insisted on helping me stage the picture, which is why you can see the gum and part of the napkins.  She felt we should have everything in the picture!
> 
> The SA was very nice!  I spent more time just chatting with her than the time spent on the actually transaction.  She said on Black Friday they had a wall full of colors of the saffiano zip zip satchel. She said she bought one for herself in grey.  Now they only have a small section, right by the cashier stations.  The only colors available now are: black, navy, red, natural, and sage.
> 
> The Pebble leather zip zip was available in denim, Bordeaux, and some of the colors above, but they weren't part of the Surprise 20% two day sale.
> 
> I said I was going to post the pic in the "Your New Dooney" thread, but I'll just post it here.  It'll be in the Which Dooney are your carrying" thread soon enough.




Yay GF!
You got her! It's so you!
You will love her even more once you start carrying it! I saw your comment about how you were looking at the suede one in cherry. I was too! It's so tempting but I think saffiano is a better choice, especially for the rainy days we get (I remember those SF winters are pretty rainy too!). I'm trying to tell myself I don't need it since I have a nubuck hobo in the same color (still new) and they don't get out because of the rain.


Now, stop torturing me with those croissants 
And I agree, your GD did a very good job with the staging! Now we know who will be joining us soon


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I  her!!!!
> 
> The traffic was not bad this morning.  I parked the car at 8:57am and Dooney opened at 9am! .  My youngest granddaughter (4 years old) went with me. She insisted on helping me stage the picture, which is why you can see the gum and part of the napkins.  She felt we should have everything in the picture!
> 
> The SA was very nice!  I spent more time just chatting with her than the time spent on the actually transaction.  She said on Black Friday they had a wall full of colors of the saffiano zip zip satchel. She said she bought one for herself in grey.  Now they only have a small section, right by the cashier stations.  The only colors available now are: black, navy, red, natural, and sage.
> 
> The Pebble leather zip zip was available in denim, Bordeaux, and some of the colors above, but they weren't part of the Surprise 20% two day sale.
> 
> I said I was going to post the pic in the "Your New Dooney" thread, but I'll just post it here.  It'll be in the Which Dooney are your carrying" thread soon enough.



She's gorgeous, girl!!     I just love the tonal zipzips; so classic.  Your little grand did a great job of staging the pic!    (Oooh, the infamous Starbucks Christmas cup!!)   Congrats and enjoy your beautiful new bag.   Thanks for the Outlet Report, too.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

RuedeNesle said:


> I  her!!!!
> 
> The traffic was not bad this morning.  I parked the car at 8:57am and Dooney opened at 9am! .  My youngest granddaughter (4 years old) went with me. She insisted on helping me stage the picture, which is why you can see the gum and part of the napkins.  She felt we should have everything in the picture!
> 
> The SA was very nice!  I spent more time just chatting with her than the time spent on the actually transaction.  She said on Black Friday they had a wall full of colors of the saffiano zip zip satchel. She said she bought one for herself in grey.  Now they only have a small section, right by the cashier stations.  The only colors available now are: black, navy, red, natural, and sage.
> 
> The Pebble leather zip zip was available in denim, Bordeaux, and some of the colors above, but they weren't part of the Surprise 20% two day sale.
> 
> I said I was going to post the pic in the "Your New Dooney" thread, but I'll just post it here.  It'll be in the Which Dooney are your carrying" thread soon enough.


Well, That is a beautiful cheery festive RED zip zip! Congratulations and I know you will love  carrying her


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> I love it RN! beautiful! *Tell your little granddaughter she did a great job with the staging! *I am a preschool teacher , and teach 3 and 4 yr olds! They are so precious and always have great ideas and input!  I love how the Red Starbucks cups coordinate with your bag too!



Hi TMP!

Thanks!

I'll tell her what you said. You must have a million funny stories!  My granddaughter makes me laugh every day!  And it's so amazing what she remembers and how she uses that knowledge.



MaryBel said:


> Yay GF!
> You got her! It's so you!
> You will love her even more once you start carrying it! I saw your comment about how you were looking at the suede one in cherry. I was too! It's so tempting but I think saffiano is a better choice, especially for the rainy days we get (I remember those SF winters are pretty rainy too!). I'm trying to tell myself I don't need it since I have a nubuck hobo in the same color (still new) and they don't get out because of the rain.
> 
> 
> Now, stop torturing me with those croissants
> And I agree, your GD did a very good job with the staging! Now we know who will be joining us soon



Hi MB!

Thanks!  She's loaded and ready for my next outing! The cherry suede was very tempting but you're right about the rainy days here.  We don't get many but when we do I'll be happier with saffiano. Good luck convincing yourself you don't need one! 

  Okay, no more croissant pictures!  My GD loves them more than I do. And she'll probably be joining us soon.  When we were in Dooney she showed me the bag she wanted. (A pink nylon CBB.)  I told her we'll come back one day with her mother. 



MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, girl!!   I just love the tonal zipzips; so classic.  Your little grand did a great job of staging the pic!    (Oooh, the infamous Starbucks Christmas cup!!)   Congrats and enjoy your beautiful new bag.   Thanks for the Outlet Report, too.



Hi Sarah!

Thanks!
I love the tonal zip zip too.  That's what started me looking at saffiano over pebbled leather. My grand helped me get over my inhibition of taking pics in public, because she must of had me set up the shot at least 4 times, then she'd review the picture and tell me to move something around for the next shot. 

I couldn't believe all the talk about the Starbucks cup!  All I saw was red, which meant they were using their Holiday cups.  It wasn't until I read an article about it that I realized there was nothing "Christmas" on it.



Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, That is a beautiful cheery festive RED zip zip! Congratulations and I know you will love  carrying her



Hi IHHB!

Thanks!

I can't wait to take her out!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi YD!
> 
> I agree!  This is how I picture MaryBel (:kiss, sitting at home in "Purse Central", tracking all the sales and contacting crucial SA's if necessary!


 


YankeeDooney said:


> O-M-G! Exactly RN.  You hit the nail on the head. That's our girl!
> 
> Oh wait, I hear a special bulletin coming in now from the "Purse Room".
> 
> "We interrupt your regularly scheduled programming to bring you a special report from the Purse Room. Day Three of the Twelve Days of Dooney is now posted. We will post updates on whether MaryBel decides to purchase the Suede Zip Zip or if she finds it at a better price on ILD. Stayed tuned. We conclude this special report. We will now return you back to your regularly scheduled programming already in progress.".............


 


Twoboyz said:


> Rotfl!


 


MiaBorsa said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots:




Hey you, and I mean all of you! How did I miss this? That's too much!
I don't have that many, just 4  well, most of the time it's just 3, one laptop I don't open, but I could and that would be 4! But mostly all the browsing it's done in one. You should see how many browser windows I have open at any time, the shopping, the email, the news, the purse forums, the fitbit, etc. Good thing I don't do the social media otherwise it would be worse 


And an update from the purse room: I have decided not to get the zip zip! I have a Nubuck hobo in the same color combination and haven't even carried that one!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey you, and I mean all of you! How did I miss this? That's too much!
> I don't have that many, just 4  well, most of the time it's just 3, one laptop I don't open, but I could and that would be 4! But mostly all the browsing it's done in one. You should see how many browser windows I have open at any time, the shopping, the email, the news, the purse forums, the fitbit, etc. Good thing I don't do the social media otherwise it would be worse
> 
> 
> *And an update from the purse room: I have decided not to get the zip zip! I have a Nubuck hobo in the same color combination and haven't even carried that one*!



 

And I love the Breaking News Update!

Good to know you're standing down on the the suede zip zip, since you haven't shown any love to the Nubuck hobo yet!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I  her!!!!
> 
> The traffic was not bad this morning.  I parked the car at 8:57am and Dooney opened at 9am! .  My youngest granddaughter (4 years old) went with me. She insisted on helping me stage the picture, which is why you can see the gum and part of the napkins.  She felt we should have everything in the picture!
> 
> The SA was very nice!  I spent more time just chatting with her than the time spent on the actually transaction.  She said on Black Friday they had a wall full of colors of the saffiano zip zip satchel. She said she bought one for herself in grey.  Now they only have a small section, right by the cashier stations.  The only colors available now are: black, navy, red, natural, and sage.
> 
> The Pebble leather zip zip was available in denim, Bordeaux, and some of the colors above, but they weren't part of the Surprise 20% two day sale.
> 
> I said I was going to post the pic in the "Your New Dooney" thread, but I'll just post it here.  It'll be in the Which Dooney are your carrying" thread soon enough.


Oh my gosh, wow, she is stunning!! I don think I have seen any pics of red saff. I can see it is already love. Tell your precious GD she helped make a marvelous picture. 
The food looks delish as well


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> And I love the Breaking News Update!
> 
> Good to know you're standing down on the the suede zip zip, since you haven't shown any love to the Nubuck hobo yet!


 
Well, I had to follow YD's lead 


Yep, I love the suede bags but we get so much rain here that I don't carry them. I was tempted by the suede DS in wine on day 1 but again thought I have a suede pocket satchel in wine still new 


I will get my hobo out one of these days, maybe Sunday. I think we only have like 20% of rain.


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> I  her!!!!
> 
> The traffic was not bad this morning.  I parked the car at 8:57am and Dooney opened at 9am! .  My youngest granddaughter (4 years old) went with me. She insisted on helping me stage the picture, which is why you can see the gum and part of the napkins.  She felt we should have everything in the picture!
> 
> The SA was very nice!  I spent more time just chatting with her than the time spent on the actually transaction.  She said on Black Friday they had a wall full of colors of the saffiano zip zip satchel. She said she bought one for herself in grey.  Now they only have a small section, right by the cashier stations.  The only colors available now are: black, navy, red, natural, and sage.
> 
> The Pebble leather zip zip was available in denim, Bordeaux, and some of the colors above, but they weren't part of the Surprise 20% two day sale.
> 
> 
> 
> I said I was going to post the pic in the "Your New Dooney" thread, but I'll just post it here.  It'll be in the Which Dooney are your carrying" thread soon enough.






Grrrlll I so love your new zip zip!  I want one too!  Enquiring minds want to know how much they are with the discount please?


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Grrrlll I so love your new zip zip!  I want one too!  Enquiring minds want to know how much they are with the discount please?


 
I believe the saffiano zip zips  are $119 + tax


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks!  Just scored it for $136 on L&T site, no tax and free two day shipping from Shoprunner!  Can't wait - this will be my Christmas bag.:santawave:


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Thanks!  Just scored it for $136 on L&T site, no tax and free two day shipping from Shoprunner!  Can't wait - this will be my Christmas bag.:santawave:



Ah, and all from the comfort of your chair.      (I love Shoprunner!!)


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Oh my gosh, wow, she is stunning!! I don think I have seen any pics of red saff. I can see it is already love. Tell your precious GD she helped make a marvelous picture.
> The food looks delish as well



Hi KC!

Thanks! She'll go well with my red/black scarf.  You're right, it's love already!  The only thing I'm dreading is having "the talk" with my marine croco. It's time to let her know she's going in the closet for a while. Finding a new bag is always so bittersweet. 

I'll tell my GD what you said! Thanks!



elbgrl said:


> Grrrlll I so love your new zip zip!  I want one too!  Enquiring minds want to know how much they are with the discount please?



Hi Rosie!

Thanks!  I was so hoping to report back that they had Bordeaux for you, but that color flew off the shelves on Black Friday.

Outlet price:   $149.00 
minus Surprise 20% off ($29.80) = $119.20
Plus CA tax ($11.32) = $130.52


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Thanks!  Just scored it for $136 on L&T site, no tax and free two day shipping from Shoprunner!  Can't wait - this will be my Christmas bag.:santawave:



Hi Rosie!

Just saw this post! Congrats!  What a great price!  And bonus on the free two day shipping!  Did you get Bordeaux?


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Ah, and all from the comfort of your chair.      (I love Shoprunner!!)


  After a day on my feet Christmas shopping with DD, I love to online shop!


RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Rosie!
> 
> Just saw this post! Congrats!  What a great price!  And bonus on the free two day shipping!  Did you get Bordeaux?



I hope you don't mind us being twins!  I love the looks of your red, so I got it too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> I hope you don't mind us being twins!  I love the looks of your red, so I got it too!



  YAY!  I love being a twin!  Especially with RED handbags!  I'm excited all over again! I can't wait for you to get her!


----------



## elbgrl

Thank you for doing the shopping for us!  I would never have thought of red, was just thinking of bordeaux, but that red is so gorgeous!

Just saw MaryBel's green one in the other thread, and I need this one too!  I have the saffiano zip zip in elephant and it is one of my favorite bags to carry!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Thank you for doing the shopping for us!  I would never have thought of red, was just thinking of bordeaux, but that red is so gorgeous!
> 
> Just saw MaryBel's green one in the other thread, and I need this one too!  I have the saffiano zip zip in elephant and it is one of my favorite bags to carry!



My pleasure!  My problem is I only think of red! 

This bag is beautiful in green and elephant! If I decide to get another one I'll have to think of a color other than red.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> And I love the Breaking News Update!
> 
> Good to know you're standing down on the the suede zip zip, since you haven't shown any love to the Nubuck hobo yet!


I'm thinking many of those babies haven't gotten any love yet and I am sure a number of us would be more than happy to spread the love. Yay Purse Club!


----------



## MaryBel

Special bulletin coming in now from the "Purse Room".

"We interrupt your regularly scheduled programming to bring you a special report from the Purse Room. Since Day 4 sucks and we been talking zip zips all day long, I went to look for the deals somewhere else! Found one on a beauty that stole my heart a couple of weeks ago at Macys but no way I was getting it at full price! The deal was at Macy's. They have the tartan zip zips reduced and then they have the extra 25%, so I got one! This will be my Christmas bag! Can't wait to get it!


We conclude this special report. We will now return you back to your regularly scheduled programming already in progress (12 DOD talk).".............


Hey YD, Do you see what you do


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I'm thinking many of those babies haven't gotten any love yet and I am sure a number of us would be more than happy to spread the love. Yay Purse Club!


 
I'll keep that in mind


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Special bulletin coming in now from the "Purse Room".
> 
> "We interrupt your regularly scheduled programming to bring you a special report from the Purse Room. Since Day 4 sucks and we been talking zip zips all day long, I went to look for the deals somewhere else! Found one on a beauty that stole my heart a couple of weeks ago at Macys but no way I was getting it at full price! The deal was at Macy's. They have the tartan zip zips reduced and then they have the extra 25%, so I got one! This will be my Christmas bag! Can't wait to get it!
> 
> 
> We conclude this special report. We will now return you back to your regularly scheduled programming already in progress (12 DOD talk).".............
> 
> 
> Hey YD, Do you see what you do



Thanks for that update from DBS, the Dooney Broadcast System.      Hmmm, I might have to check those tartans; they are really cute.


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> Special bulletin coming in now from the "Purse Room".
> 
> "We interrupt your regularly scheduled programming to bring you a special report from the Purse Room. Since Day 4 sucks and we been talking zip zips all day long, I went to look for the deals somewhere else! Found one on a beauty that stole my heart a couple of weeks ago at Macys but no way I was getting it at full price! The deal was at Macy's. They have the tartan zip zips reduced and then they have the extra 25%, so I got one! This will be my Christmas bag! Can't wait to get it!
> 
> 
> We conclude this special report. We will now return you back to your regularly scheduled programming already in progress (12 DOD talk).".............
> 
> 
> Hey YD, Do you see what you do


YOU GALS CRACK ME UP


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks for that update from DBS, the Dooney Broadcast System.      Hmmm, I might have to check those tartans; they are really cute.


 

DBS, I love it!
You GFs have the best ideas!

Yep, they are $136+tax, very good price!


Ah, and look at the zipper pulls on it, they are tiny tassels, so cute!


----------



## MaryBel

ahirau said:


> YOU GALS CRACK ME UP




It's YD's fault!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> DBS, I love it!
> You GFs have the best ideas!
> 
> Yep, they are $136+tax, very good price!
> 
> 
> Ah, and look at the zipper pulls on it, they are tiny tassels, so cute!



Really cute!   And that bag is leather??   I thought it was coated cotton, but Macy's description says leather.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Really cute!   And that bag is leather??   I thought it was coated cotton, but Macy's description says leather.


 
No, the description is incorrect.
It's fabric, not even coated. Only the trim is leather.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> No, the description is incorrect.
> It's fabric, not even coated. Only the trim is leather.



Oh, OK.  I guess I'll sleep on it; I have those two tartan Nina's that never see the light of day.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> Thank you for doing the shopping for us!  I would never have thought of red, was just thinking of bordeaux, but that red is so gorgeous!
> 
> Just saw MaryBel's green one in the other thread, and I need this one too!  I have the saffiano zip zip in elephant and it is one of my favorite bags to carry!


Congrats! Great bag and color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Special bulletin coming in now from the "Purse Room".
> 
> "We interrupt your regularly scheduled programming to bring you a special report from the Purse Room. Since Day 4 sucks and we been talking zip zips all day long, I went to look for the deals somewhere else! Found one on a beauty that stole my heart a couple of weeks ago at Macys but no way I was getting it at full price! The deal was at Macy's. They have the tartan zip zips reduced and then they have the extra 25%, so I got one! This will be my Christmas bag! Can't wait to get it!
> 
> 
> We conclude this special report. We will now return you back to your regularly scheduled programming already in progress (12 DOD talk).".............
> 
> 
> Hey YD, Do you see what you do


Loved your "Special  Repot" MB  Congrats ! That bag is so cute , I spotted it the other day online! It will be a perfect bag for the holiday season! Enjoy and post pics when you get her!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, OK.  I guess I'll sleep on it; I have those two tartan Nina's that never see the light of day.




I have one Erica in the green/navy tartan but I like the colors in this one! That's why I decided to get it (and since it seems the 12DOD are not going to do anything for me this year). I wanted to pick up in store but my stores don't have it, so now I have to wait for it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Special bulletin coming in now from the "Purse Room".
> 
> "We interrupt your regularly scheduled programming to bring you a special report from the Purse Room. Since Day 4 sucks and we been talking zip zips all day long, I went to look for the deals somewhere else! Found one on a beauty that stole my heart a couple of weeks ago at Macys but no way I was getting it at full price! The deal was at Macy's. They have the tartan zip zips reduced and then they have the extra 25%, so I got one! This will be my Christmas bag! Can't wait to get it!
> 
> 
> We conclude this special report. We will now return you back to your regularly scheduled programming already in progress (12 DOD talk).".............
> 
> 
> Hey YD, Do you see what you do


Whooooooo meeeeeeee? 

I love your bulletin! Thank you for the update. I also love that it comes from DBS. Go Tartans!

Now we need some investigative reporting on the elusive Lizard Zip Zips. I am beginning to think they don't exist. Nobody has yet to produce photographic evidence that they exist. Even Macy's has failed to produce photos, yet there have been supposed sightings. The Purse Room needs to send out one of their reporters to investigate. I will be waiting for future updates from the DBS, hopefully before the F&F sale ends.


----------



## ahirau

I'm seeing quite a few new Alto models and colors on ILD tonight !


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I  her!!!!
> 
> The traffic was not bad this morning.  I parked the car at 8:57am and Dooney opened at 9am! .  My youngest granddaughter (4 years old) went with me. She insisted on helping me stage the picture, which is why you can see the gum and part of the napkins.  She felt we should have everything in the picture!
> 
> The SA was very nice!  I spent more time just chatting with her than the time spent on the actually transaction.  She said on Black Friday they had a wall full of colors of the saffiano zip zip satchel. She said she bought one for herself in grey.  Now they only have a small section, right by the cashier stations.  The only colors available now are: black, navy, red, natural, and sage.
> 
> The Pebble leather zip zip was available in denim, Bordeaux, and some of the colors above, but they weren't part of the Surprise 20% two day sale.
> 
> I said I was going to post the pic in the "Your New Dooney" thread, but I'll just post it here.  It'll be in the Which Dooney are your carrying" thread soon enough.




Here she is! She's stunning! I've been looking for her on here.  You are teaching your granddaughter the our ways....maybe a little scary.  :giggles:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is! She's stunning! I've been looking for her on here.  You are teaching your granddaughter the our ways....maybe a little scary.  :giggles:



Mornin' TB!

Thanks! 

  I spend a lot of time with my granddaughter when the other two are at school.  She likes watching Dooney shows on the DVR and What's In My Bag videos with me. (Until she gets bored and wants to go back to the Disney Channel!) I think she's destined to be a Dooney Girl!


----------



## Suzwhat

RuedeNesle said:


> I  her!!!!
> 
> The traffic was not bad this morning.  I parked the car at 8:57am and Dooney opened at 9am! .  My youngest granddaughter (4 years old) went with me. She insisted on helping me stage the picture, which is why you can see the gum and part of the napkins.  She felt we should have everything in the picture!
> 
> The SA was very nice!  I spent more time just chatting with her than the time spent on the actually transaction.  She said on Black Friday they had a wall full of colors of the saffiano zip zip satchel. She said she bought one for herself in grey.  Now they only have a small section, right by the cashier stations.  The only colors available now are: black, navy, red, natural, and sage.
> 
> The Pebble leather zip zip was available in denim, Bordeaux, and some of the colors above, but they weren't part of the Surprise 20% two day sale.
> 
> I said I was going to post the pic in the "Your New Dooney" thread, but I'll just post it here.  It'll be in the Which Dooney are your carrying" thread soon enough.




Beautiful staging and bag!   Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Beautiful staging and bag!   Congrats!



Mornin' SW!

Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Loved your "Special  Repot" MB  Congrats ! That bag is so cute , I spotted it the other day online! It will be a perfect bag for the holiday season! Enjoy and post pics when you get her!



Thanks GF!
I agree, it's very cute. I too first saw it online and then saw it in the store on Black Friday, but it was still full price.

I'll post pics as soon as I get her.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Whooooooo meeeeeeee?
> 
> I love your bulletin! Thank you for the update. I also love that it comes from DBS. Go Tartans!
> 
> Now we need some investigative reporting on the elusive Lizard Zip Zips. I am beginning to think they don't exist. Nobody has yet to produce photographic evidence that they exist. Even Macy's has failed to produce photos, yet there have been supposed sightings. The Purse Room needs to send out one of their reporters to investigate. I will be waiting for future updates from the DBS, hopefully before the F&F sale ends.



Yeah, you!

Thanks GF, the tartan won me over. Can't wait to get it. Go tartans!

My guess about the lizard zip zips is that they will make their appearance sometime in the future. I think that initial pic is like when you see them on Dooney's site but they show as not in stock. I hate it when pics are posted but the bags are not available. I'll see if I can make a trip to my locals stores and do some investigating.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yeah, you!
> 
> Thanks GF, the tartan won me over. Can't wait to get it. Go tartans!
> 
> My guess about the lizard zip zips is that they will make their appearance sometime in the future. I think that initial pic is like when you see them on Dooney's site but they show as not in stock. I hate it when pics are posted but the bags are not available. I'll see if I can make a trip to my locals stores and do some investigating.



My local Macy's had them about a month ago when I created the thread about them.  I was walking through and noticed the zip zip and the hobo.  I didn't take any pics and I haven't been back to the store since.  Seems like someone else saw them in-store, too.

ETA--HG said she saw the Lexington in lizard at her store; I haven't seen those yet.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

YankeeDooney said:


> Whooooooo meeeeeeee?
> 
> I love your bulletin! Thank you for the update. I also love that it comes from DBS. Go Tartans!
> 
> Now we need some investigative reporting on the elusive Lizard Zip Zips. I am beginning to think they don't exist. Nobody has yet to produce photographic evidence that they exist. Even Macy's has failed to produce photos, yet there have been supposed sightings. The Purse Room needs to send out one of their reporters to investigate. I will be waiting for future updates from the DBS, hopefully before the F&F sale ends.


I saw the lizard Zip Zip and Lexington at my Macy's on Black Friday.  I really liked the gray.  They were not chained up either.  So if your Macy's does not have them they may have been victims of the purse snatchers!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I pulled the trigger on Chestnut, Mushroom and Elephant Buckley! Geesh... I've gone ape. I'm only keeping 2 though. Chestnut is a given but hopefully I like one of the others better than the other and don't talk myself into keeping all 3. Sighing... Does this ever end???? I've been holding out on these because I just wasn't sure but the word "clearance" called me. It's a wrap!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I pulled the trigger on Chestnut, Mushroom and Elephant Buckley! Geesh... I've gone ape. I'm only keeping 2 though. Chestnut is a given but hopefully I like one of the others better than the other and don't talk myself into keeping all 3. Sighing... Does this ever end???? I've been holding out on these because I just wasn't sure but the word "clearance" called me. It's a wrap!



Thats the way Pookie does it!!!!&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> My local Macy's had them about a month ago when I created the thread about them.  I was walking through and noticed the zip zip and the hobo.  I didn't take any pics and I haven't been back to the store since.  Seems like someone else saw them in-store, too.
> 
> ETA--HG said she saw the Lexington in lizard at her store; I haven't seen those yet.


Congrats on your 2 Buckleys! Saw on the other thread! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> I pulled the trigger on Chestnut, Mushroom and Elephant Buckley! Geesh... I've gone ape. I'm only keeping 2 though. Chestnut is a given but hopefully I like one of the others better than the other and don't talk myself into keeping all 3. Sighing... Does this ever end???? I've been holding out on these because I just wasn't sure but the word "clearance" called me. It's a wrap!


Congrats Pcann! Can't wait to see what you decide to keep! (ALL?!)
They are all beautiful colors!


----------



## Twoboyz

Buckleys for everyone! I just ordered the marine. [emoji4]


----------



## elledean82

I really really wanted another Buckley at that price, but I just ordered a Barlow.  At least qvc price adjusted my order.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Congrats on your 2 Buckleys! Saw on the other thread! Can't wait to see pics!


 
   I haven't ordered any Buckleys...??   (At least not lately!!  )


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Buckleys for everyone! I just ordered the marine. [emoji4]




Yes!!!! [emoji2]. Sounds like Oprah... "You get a Buckley and you get a Buckley and you get one and you! Everyone gets a Buckley.

I was torn between Marine and Mushroom but have a Marine Stanwich and a Midnight that I rarely carry. I'm just getting back into carrying my Mushroom and Elephant Chelsea's so that was tough too. But it's so pretty! I'm sure you'll love it cause I don't think you have that color in your collection other than your small Flo, which I'm not sure you still have.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!!! [emoji2]. *Sounds like Oprah... "You get a Buckley and you get a Buckley and you get one and you! Everyone gets a Buckley.*
> 
> I was torn between Marine and Mushroom but have a Marine Stanwich and a Midnight that I rarely carry. I'm just getting back into carrying my Mushroom and Elephant Chelsea's so that was tough too. But it's so pretty! I'm sure you'll love it cause I don't think you have that color in your collection other than your small Flo, which I'm not sure you still have.





Congrats PTB! I can't wait to hear which one goes back or if you keep all three!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Buckleys for everyone! I just ordered the marine. [emoji4]



Congrats TB!

I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats PTB! I can't wait to hear which one goes back or if you keep all three!




Ooooh no, not keeping all 3 UNLESS I reeeeealllly reeeeaaaallly love the bag. I've admitted to being a die-hard satchel girl and an undercover drawstring lover, soooo I guess maybe that's my answer. I'm getting the best of both with this one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I haven't ordered any Buckleys...??   (At least not lately!!  )




Maybe that's a sign to get one. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> *Ooooh no, not keeping all 3 UNLESS I reeeeealllly reeeeaaaallly love the bag.* I've admitted to being a die-hard satchel girl and an undercover drawstring lover, soooo I guess maybe that's my answer. I'm getting the best of both with this one.



  I understand completely!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I haven't ordered any Buckleys...??   (At least not lately!!  )


Oops wrong TPF-er!:lolots:


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Maybe that's a sign to get one. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Do you mean like these??


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Oops wrong TPF-er!:lolots:



Thank goodness.  I thought I might be "sleep-ordering" or something.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Do you mean like these??


Stoppppppppp. I been looking at elephant and chestnut


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Stoppppppppp. I been looking at elephant and chestnut



You know I'm gonna say...CHESTNUT!!!   







(But the elephant is STUNNING.  )


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> You know I'm gonna say...CHESTNUT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (But the elephant is STUNNING.  )



Look at you. Post larger pic just for me. 
Yes i know you are Ms Chestnut!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> You know I'm gonna say...CHESTNUT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (But the elephant is STUNNING.  )


Your Buckleys are Gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> You know I'm gonna say...CHESTNUT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (But the elephant is STUNNING.  )




Oh my.... She's perfect!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Look at you. Post larger pic just for me.
> Yes i know you are Ms Chestnut!



So did you order yet??


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Your Buckleys are Gorgeous!



Thanks.  I can't wait to see all the reveals!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my.... She's perfect!



I don't think there's a bad color in these.  I can't wait to see your new beauties!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> So did you order yet??



In my cart


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> In my cart



Well, she's a big girl, so you will love her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, she's a big girl, so you will love her.




MB... Just stop with the pics, will ya!???? [emoji2]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, she's a big girl, so you will love her.


Enabler!!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> I pulled the trigger on Chestnut, Mushroom and Elephant Buckley! Geesh... I've gone ape. I'm only keeping 2 though. Chestnut is a given but hopefully I like one of the others better than the other and don't talk myself into keeping all 3. Sighing... Does this ever end???? I've been holding out on these because I just wasn't sure but the word "clearance" called me. It's a wrap!




Ha! YES!  I love when I am not alone! They are all beautiful and that's a great price!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> MB... Just stop with the pics, will ya!???? [emoji2]





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Enabler!!!



:devil:


----------



## AnotherPurse

Twoboyz said:


> Buckleys for everyone! I just ordered the marine. [emoji4]




I love my Marine!  Is it weird to sit at a coffee shop and put your Marine Buckley in front of you and just stare at that?!?! That's how much I love that color! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, she's a big girl, so you will love her.


Great pics MB, Buckley I do not have - gonna go take a look, but must slow down..must slow down...


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!!! [emoji2]. Sounds like Oprah... "You get a Buckley and you get a Buckley and you get one and you! Everyone gets a Buckley.
> 
> I was torn between Marine and Mushroom but have a Marine Stanwich and a Midnight that I rarely carry. I'm just getting back into carrying my Mushroom and Elephant Chelsea's so that was tough too. But it's so pretty! I'm sure you'll love it cause I don't think you have that color in your collection other than your small Flo, which I'm not sure you still have.



I'd say you hit the jackpot girl!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Congratulations to all who ordered new Florentine Buckleys.   They are beautiful handbags.  I have a light grey and an ivy Buckley.   I'm trying very hard not to add another one to my collection.... but the marine is calling me.  I also love the mushroom and the chestnut.  Ohhh the temptation.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations to all who ordered new Florentine Buckleys.   They are beautiful handbags.  I have a light grey and an ivy Buckley.   I'm trying very hard not to add another one to my collection.... but the marine is calling me.  I also love the mushroom and the chestnut.  Ohhh the temptation.



pssssssst...  "Easy Pay."    

:devil:


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia*:  thanks.  Easy pay helps with the $$$,  but what about the storage for more handbags?   Right now the closets are stuffed and the couch in my den is piled high.   I'm trying to control my purchases for a while.


----------



## AnotherPurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations to all who ordered new Florentine Buckleys.   They are beautiful handbags.  I have a light grey and an ivy Buckley.   I'm trying very hard not to add another one to my collection.... but the marine is calling me.  I also love the mushroom and the chestnut.  Ohhh the temptation.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Just saying...[emoji48]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3207360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying...[emoji48]




Ok, stop playing... Lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*AP:*  she's a beauty.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3207360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying...[emoji48]


Please say that is NOT marine


----------



## AnotherPurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Please say that is NOT marine




Oh yes, she is marine and she is marvelous!!! I am very happy that I chose that color but I dove back in for the chestnut today as I don't currently have that color and everyone says it ages perfectly! My quote to the CS at QVC was "you were so kind to give me the credit on my order (purchasing Buckley at full price 2 weeks ago) could I use that towards the chestnut please" - bahahaha!!! If the leather looks like this when I get it I will be overjoyed!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*AP:*  fingers crossed your new Chestnut handbag is a beauty.   I changed into my Chestnut Kingston bag for tomorrow.   It's my first Chestnut Florentine and I never realized how beautiful the color was.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Some very good deals on ILoveDooney in the Alto collection (40% off) and lots of styles and also in pebbled collection (Chelsea $149).  Lots of temptation.


----------



## elbgrl

Anyone still have Toledo Sophie?  I have her in my cart and am about to pull the trigger.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I pulled the trigger on Chestnut, Mushroom and Elephant Buckley! Geesh... I've gone ape. I'm only keeping 2 though. Chestnut is a given but hopefully I like one of the others better than the other and don't talk myself into keeping all 3. Sighing... Does this ever end???? I've been holding out on these because I just wasn't sure but the word "clearance" called me. It's a wrap!


Holy Cheese P! You are too easy for the Q, though I admit, it is tempting. My picks would be Chestnut, Marine, or Elephant. I really would like to spend more time with this bag to determine if it is me. I saw it once at the outlet and was not convinced. I don't want to miss out. Thinking......


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Holy Cheese P! You are too easy for the Q, though I admit, it is tempting. My picks would be Chestnut, Marine, or Elephant. I really would like to spend more time with this bag to determine if it is me. I saw it once at the outlet and was not convinced. I don't want to miss out. Thinking......



I don't call it "easy" at all... I like all 3 colors and the style of the bag. They have a good return policy, so if I don't like them, I can always send them back.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Anyone still have Toledo Sophie?  I have her in my cart and am about to pull the trigger.



I do, Rosie.  She's a great bag but might be bigger than you typically carry.  Since the Toledo leather is a little more structured, she doesn't slouch as much as softer hobos.   I haven't had her out since my shoulder problem started.


----------



## MelissaPurse

So with the new QVC clearance price on the florentine Buckley there really isn't much of a discounted price on the As Is I recently received so just spoke with customer service so the will exchange my as is for a new one. I am mucho happy right now. Keeping the same color chestnut I almost jumped ship on the marine though....the struggle is real


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> So with the new QVC clearance price on the florentine Buckley there really isn't much of a discounted price on the As Is I recently received so just spoke with customer service so the will exchange my as is for a new one. I am mucho happy right now. Keeping the same color chestnut I almost jumped ship on the marine though....the struggle is real




That's awesome!!! Did you post a photo of your bag or did I miss it?


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's awesome!!! Did you post a photo of your bag or did I miss it?




I posted it on the as is forum about a week ago and was initially so disappointed and left it sitting in the box for a few days. Then took TwoBoyz tips on bringing it a bit back to life with rubbing the scratch marks out with my fingers and stuffing it. Then I fell in love. But if I can get a brand spanking new one for the same price yep it's going back on the express train. Bye[emoji112]&#127998;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> I posted it on the as is forum about a week ago and was initially so disappointed and left it sitting in the box for a few days. Then took TwoBoyz tips on bringing it a bit back to life with rubbing the scratch marks out with my fingers and stuffing it. Then I fell in love. But if I can get a brand spanking new one for the same price yep it's going back on the express train. Bye[emoji112]&#127998;




Awww ok. I remember now. And yes... A new one... A no brainer.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> So with the new QVC clearance price on the florentine Buckley there really isn't much of a discounted price on the As Is I recently received so just spoke with customer service so the will exchange my as is for a new one. I am mucho happy right now. Keeping the same color chestnut I almost jumped ship on the marine though....the struggle is real



YAY!   That's great.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I do, Rosie.  She's a great bag but might be bigger than you typically carry.  Since the Toledo leather is a little more structured, she doesn't slouch as much as softer hobos.   I haven't had her out since my shoulder problem started.



I knew someone had it!  Thanks Sarah.  I went ahead and ordered it because it looks so beautiful in the video, and I already have and love a Sophie in the "european leather".  She is a big bag, but due to the slouch and ease of carrying her, I'm gonna try this one.  (And she is on clearance!).  If its not love, it will be NEXT . . .


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> I knew someone had it!  Thanks Sarah.  I went ahead and ordered it because it looks so beautiful in the video, and I already have and love a Sophie in the "european leather".  She is a big bag, but due to the slouch and ease of carrying her, I'm gonna try this one.  (And she is on clearance!).  If its not love, it will be NEXT . . .



It is absolutely beautiful, so I hope you love her!   Which color did you get?


----------



## elbgrl

I got teal.  I had natural in my cart at first, but I just kept coming back to the teal, so we'll see.


----------



## AnotherPurse

elbgrl said:


> I got teal.  I had natural in my cart at first, but I just kept coming back to the teal, so we'll see.




I love that color! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3207360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying...[emoji48]




You're coming through loud and clear! Wowza!! [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

MelissaPurse said:


> So with the new QVC clearance price on the florentine Buckley there really isn't much of a discounted price on the As Is I recently received so just spoke with customer service so the will exchange my as is for a new one. I am mucho happy right now. Keeping the same color chestnut I almost jumped ship on the marine though....the struggle is real




That's awesome! I hope this new one wows you!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I knew someone had it!  Thanks Sarah.  I went ahead and ordered it because it looks so beautiful in the video, and I already have and love a Sophie in the "european leather".  She is a big bag, but due to the slouch and ease of carrying her, I'm gonna try this one.  (And she is on clearance!).  If its not love, it will be NEXT . . .




I bet that real is going to be gorgeous! I can't wait to see it and hear a full report.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> I pulled the trigger on Chestnut, Mushroom and Elephant Buckley! Geesh... I've gone ape. I'm only keeping 2 though. Chestnut is a given but hopefully I like one of the others better than the other and don't talk myself into keeping all 3. Sighing... Does this ever end???? I've been holding out on these because I just wasn't sure but the word "clearance" called me. It's a wrap!




[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35] Waiting on my Buckleys to ship... I'm sooo impatient.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35] Waiting on my Buckleys to ship... I'm sooo impatient.


I think you should do a mini-series on them. The Buckleys: A Florentine Trifecta


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35] Waiting on my Buckleys to ship... I'm sooo impatient.




It's great pricing! I finally sent 2 Brennas back this week now I only have the blue and elephant. I would lay all 4 on my bed and stare at them. Put them back in their bags and pull them out the next day. I have a picture inventory sheet of all my bags (like it could get worse) and then I would stare at the inventory list and back at the bags. My husband and kids thought I was nuts. I even had my son in a tizzy when I sent them back. He kept saying "mom, you GOTTA keep them all" bahahaha! [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> It's great pricing! I finally sent 2 Brennas back this week now I only have the blue and elephant. I would lay all 4 on my bed and stare at them. Put them back in their bags and pull them out the next day. I have a picture inventory sheet of all my bags (like it could get worse) and then I would stare at the inventory list and back at the bags. My husband and kids thought I was nuts. I even had my son in a tizzy when I sent them back. He kept saying "mom, you GOTTA keep them all" bahahaha! [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


That a boy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> It's great pricing! I finally sent 2 Brennas back this week now I only have the blue and elephant. I would lay all 4 on my bed and stare at them. Put them back in their bags and pull them out the next day. I have a picture inventory sheet of all my bags (like it could get worse) and then I would stare at the inventory list and back at the bags. My husband and kids thought I was nuts. I even had my son in a tizzy when I sent them back. He kept saying "mom, you GOTTA keep them all" bahahaha! [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]




Lol... It's a monster! It's becoming too stressful trying to decide what to carry each day. Lol

And you aren't "nuts, you're Looney for Dooney"... There's a difference. [emoji16]


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... It's a monster! It's becoming too stressful trying to decide what to carry each day. Lol
> 
> And you aren't "nuts, you're Looney for Dooney"... There's a difference. [emoji16]




Not to beat a dead horse but I was thinking the other day...there is 52 weeks in a year and I think I have close to 40 bags! Umm, thats 12 bags away from using a bag for one week and putting it away for a year. LOL! The "switching of the bags" is stressful!!! [emoji28]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but I was thinking the other day...there is 52 weeks in a year and I think I have close to 40 bags! Umm, thats 12 bags away from using a bag for one week and putting it away for a year. LOL! The "switching of the bags" is stressful!!! [emoji28]




Lol... I know right? I can carry one a week and almost can carry 2 in one week for a few months after that and that's after giving a few to my good friend and mom. Ridiculous! Oh well... Let the madness continue...


----------



## AnotherPurse

Couldn't pass up ordering the grey saffiano zip zip tonight. $139 from ilovedooney. Crossing my fingers that it looks pretty!  It's my first zip zip. [emoji2]


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> Couldn't pass up ordering the grey saffiano zip zip tonight. $139 from ilovedooney. Crossing my fingers that it looks pretty!  It's my first zip zip. [emoji2]



Mornin' AP!

YIPPEE!  I'm excited for you! I'm just so full of Saffiano Zip Zip love right now!  I think this bag looks pretty in any color.  I hope it's love for you too! 

Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

AnotherPurse said:


> Couldn't pass up ordering the grey saffiano zip zip tonight. $139 from ilovedooney. Crossing my fingers that it looks pretty!  It's my first zip zip. [emoji2]



I have that one and it is perfect!


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but I was thinking the other day...there is 52 weeks in a year and I think I have close to 40 bags! Umm, thats 12 bags away from using a bag for one week and putting it away for a year. LOL! The "switching of the bags" is stressful!!! [emoji28]




This is crazy to think about but I bet it's true for a lot of us! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I know right? I can carry one a week and almost can carry 2 in one week for a few months after that and that's after giving a few to my good friend and mom. Ridiculous! Oh well... Let the madness continue...




Ditto! 



AnotherPurse said:


> Couldn't pass up ordering the grey saffiano zip zip tonight. $139 from ilovedooney. Crossing my fingers that it looks pretty!  It's my first zip zip. [emoji2]




Congrats A! It's gorgeous. I hope you love it. [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

AP:  I don't find switching out of one handbag into another to be stressful.... I just sit on the bed,  empty the first handbag and set it aside.   Then I load up the second handbag and double check the first one to be sure it's empty before I put it back in it's sleeper bag.   Since the Dooneys are generally configured with the same internal pockets,  the process goes pretty quickly.   For me,  the stressful part is finding the next handbag in my closet and then finding a place to store the one I stopped using.   I change handbags a few times a week.   My goal is to change daily so I can get to use more of my handbags,  but I often use the same bag for a few days.... either because I love it or because I don't want to bother changing out.
I only change wallets 3 or 4 times a year.... that is just too much work to do more often.


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35] Waiting on my Buckleys to ship... I'm sooo impatient.


I wish they'd hurry up and get here!!! 
Because I'm eyeballing Mushroom and Chestnut. But I was wondering if chestnut might not be similar to crimson, as mine has quite a bit of brown tone to it


----------



## MaryBel

BlazenHsss said:


> I wish they'd hurry up and get here!!!
> Because I'm eyeballing Mushroom and Chestnut. But I was wondering if chestnut might not be similar to crimson, as mine has quite a bit of brown tone to it




The only time they hurry up is when you chose expedited shipping. I have a couple of rings that have been in process since at least Friday! On the other hand, I ordered the boa sloan yesterday with expedited shipping and she shipped today to be here Friday. Otherwise, it's crazy!


----------



## handbaghuntress

Anyone see this? Easy pay on items $175 and over? I thought it was $300.


----------



## MrsKC

HermesLover said:


> OOh Noriko and Vlad! Yesterday there was a guy who refused to take off his blue blinking bluetooth mic! Lucky for me the crazy motorcycle man next me escorted him out! There can be no distractions while watching  Matt Damon!



They seem to be changing their rules quite frequently.


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> They seem to be changing their rules quite frequently.



Ok that is really weird.  I was quoting a different post...


----------



## AnotherPurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> AP:  I don't find switching out of one handbag into another to be stressful.... I just sit on the bed,  empty the first handbag and set it aside.   Then I load up the second handbag and double check the first one to be sure it's empty before I put it back in it's sleeper bag.   Since the Dooneys are generally configured with the same internal pockets,  the process goes pretty quickly.   For me,  the stressful part is finding the next handbag in my closet and then finding a place to store the one I stopped using.   I change handbags a few times a week.   My goal is to change daily so I can get to use more of my handbags,  but I often use the same bag for a few days.... either because I love it or because I don't want to bother changing out.
> I only change wallets 3 or 4 times a year.... that is just too much work to do more often.




I do actually look forward to switching it's just picking the next one. It's relaxing once you chose! [emoji3]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> I wish they'd hurry up and get here!!!
> Because I'm eyeballing Mushroom and Chestnut. But I was wondering if chestnut might not be similar to crimson, as mine has quite a bit of brown tone to it




They finally shipped today they will be here Friday. I have both a Crimson and Chestnut Clayton and they kinda look similar. Chestnut to me has a reddish undertone but if I look at them alone, you can clearly see the distinct color of each. I got Chestnut and Mushroom Buckley, so pics next to Crimson when they arrive for you.


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> They finally shipped today they will be here Friday. I have both a Crimson and Chestnut Clayton and they kinda look similar. Chestnut to me has a reddish undertone but if I look at them alone, you can clearly see the distinct color of each. I got Chestnut and Mushroom Buckley, so pics next to Crimson when they arrive for you.


Ooooohhhh thank you PTB!


----------



## reginatina

http://www.ilovedooney.com/products...036508038&mc_cid=22905d9fcc&mc_eid=ffa97cfa9f

Loving the zip zips. Like the grey and hot pink.


----------



## jeep317

I've been looking at this bag in brown tmoro for a while & boom, it's on ILD for $139! Please tell me I will love it?

http://www.ilovedooney.com/products/dooney-bourke-gretta-olivia?variant=12036543878


----------



## MaryBel

jeep317 said:


> I've been looking at this bag in brown tmoro for a while & boom, it's on ILD for $139! Please tell me I will love it?
> 
> http://www.ilovedooney.com/products/dooney-bourke-gretta-olivia?variant=12036543878


 
I have this style but in the solid material (from the Carley collection - solid without the siggy print) and I love it! It's so lightweight and nice to carry, and fits a lot. I actually have 4, 3 solids and one in the chevron pattern.


----------



## Twoboyz

jeep317 said:


> I've been looking at this bag in brown tmoro for a while & boom, it's on ILD for $139! Please tell me I will love it?
> 
> http://www.ilovedooney.com/products/dooney-bourke-gretta-olivia?variant=12036543878




This bag in Tmoro was on my wish list for a long time until I finally got it in the pebbled leather in caramel. I love it. It's a great bag and comfortable to carry. I hope you love it. It's a great price.


----------



## jeep317

I'm normally not into siggy prints but there's something about this color in this shape that I just love. I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> I'm normally not into siggy prints but there's something about this color in this shape that I just love. I can't wait for it to arrive!



I love it!   I have the hobo in that print and it's one of my favorites.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

jeep317 said:


> I've been looking at this bag in brown tmoro for a while & boom, it's on ILD for $139! Please tell me I will love it?
> 
> http://www.ilovedooney.com/products/dooney-bourke-gretta-olivia?variant=12036543878


I have a tote in the TMoro siggy print and I carry it to church every week.  I love it because it is super durable (my nieces and nephew have to see what auntie brought each week), lightweight, and a great fashionable neutral.  I think you will love it.  Please give us your review!


----------



## Twoboyz

jeep317 said:


> I'm normally not into siggy prints but there's something about this color in this shape that I just love. I can't wait for it to arrive!



It's a great color combo.  I have it in the Gretchen hobo and it's very flattering on with almost any outfit.  The shape of the olivia is so classic too.


----------



## handbaghuntress

Qvc has a bunch of colored Brennas as is. I think some people were watching for these [emoji3]


----------



## Twoboyz

handbaghuntress said:


> Qvc has a bunch of colored Brennas as is. I think some people were watching for these [emoji3]




Thank you!!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbaghuntress said:


> Qvc has a bunch of colored Brennas as is. I think some people were watching for these [emoji3]




That was fast. They are already gone?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> That was fast. They are already gone?



   I don't see 'em, either.   Dang.


----------



## handbaghuntress

That is so weird. They had around 6 or 7 colors because I thought about getting one. But they were still $276 which is almost the price of the new ones so I didn't. Maybe it was a mistake.


----------



## Twoboyz

handbaghuntress said:


> That is so weird. They had around 6 or 7 colors because I thought about getting one. But they were still $276 which is almost the price of the new ones so I didn't. Maybe it was a mistake.




Yeah that happens sometimes. Bummer. Oh well, the last thing I need right now is another bag in my cart! [emoji51]


----------



## handbaghuntress

Twoboyz said:


> Yeah that happens sometimes. Bummer. Oh well, the last thing I need right now is another bag in my cart! [emoji51]




I check as is a lot lol so I'll let you know if they pop back up [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

handbaghuntress said:


> I check as is a lot lol so I'll let you know if they pop back up [emoji4]




Thanks! I appreciate it. Now that red is gone in full price again I think my best bet will be as is.


----------



## MaryBel

Sarah, thanks for the update on Macy's sale prices on Dooneys. I saw how the tartan was way lower plus the Macys money so I took her back to my store and returned it and rebought it at the new lower price. I lost the 10% discount I got for the dent on it, but I still got about $15 returned to my account with the price difference and the extra $20 in macys money. yay!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Sarah, thanks for the update on Macy's sale prices on Dooneys. I saw how the tartan was way lower plus the Macys money so I took her back to my store and returned it and rebought it at the new lower price. I lost the 10% discount I got for the dent on it, but I still got about $15 returned to my account with the price difference and the extra $20 in macys money. yay!



Woo hoo!   Glad you got money back on that deal.  I just noticed Macy's has a black cherry Coach Nomad for $259.   These sales are killing me!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Woo hoo!   Glad you got money back on that deal.  I just noticed Macy's has a black cherry Coach Nomad for $259.   These sales are killing me!!


 
Yeah, my original trx was about $150, then they gave me a credit for the 10% ($15) and now with the new price, I hot another $15 back, so it brings dos the price of the bag to $120 tax included, and got the extra $20 in macys money, so it's like I got it for $100.


OMG, That one is more my style. I checked online and it says my store has it, so I called and talked to my fav SA and she checked and it's holding it for me. It was more expensive in store but she said she will honor the online price! yay! I will be getting it tomorrow morning and will be getting $40 more in macy's money.


Thanks for the heads up! Are you getting one?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yeah, my original trx was about $150, then they gave me a credit for the 10% ($15) and now with the new price, I hot another $15 back, so it brings dos the price of the bag to $120 tax included, and got the extra $20 in macys money, so it's like I got it for $100.
> 
> 
> OMG, That one is more my style. I checked online and it says my store has it, so I called and talked to my fav SA and she checked and it's holding it for me. It was more expensive in store but she said she will honor the online price! yay! I will be getting it tomorrow morning and will be getting $40 more in macy's money.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! Are you getting one?



Yay!   And no, I have 2 Nomads and that's plenty, plus I have several bordeaux/wine bags.   I did order the navy Ace on Saturday, though.


----------



## handbaghuntress

Qvc has a black barlow as is for anyone looking


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   And no, I have 2 Nomads and that's plenty, plus I have several bordeaux/wine bags.   I did order the navy Ace on Saturday, though.


 
 Did you get your Ace yet?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Did you get your Ace yet?



Funny you should ask.      It was coming 'Sure Post' or whatever UPS calls their lame hand-off, and supposed to be here Saturday via USPS.   I got notification today that it is out for delivery on a UPS truck.       So it should be here today.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Funny you should ask.      It was coming 'Sure Post' or whatever UPS calls their lame hand-off, and supposed to be here Saturday via USPS.   I got notification today that it is out for delivery on a UPS truck.       So it should be here today.




Yep, UPS version is Surepost. Actually is not as bad as FedEx, since with Surepost I always see just a one day extra, and sometimes, like in this case, they skip the hand off and UPS delivers it!


Can't wait to see it!


So do you know what are you getting with your Macy's money?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yep, UPS version is Surepost. Actually is not as bad as FedEx, since with Surepost I always see just a one day extra, and sometimes, like in this case, they skip the hand off and UPS delivers it!
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it!
> 
> 
> So do you know what are you getting with your Macy's money?



Well, it's here and it's gorgeous.   I'll post in the non-Dooney thread.

I'm not sure what I want with the Macy's money, but I'll think of something!      Do you have something in mind (or on hold?)


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, it's here and it's gorgeous.   I'll post in the non-Dooney thread.
> 
> I'm not sure what I want with the Macy's money, but I'll think of something!      Do you have something in mind (or on hold?)




Yep, I have a MK on hold. Large Riley in Merlot (the one with snake print on the sides). I have $210 in macy's money, so I almost have enough to cover the price. I think it will be $223+tax tomorrow.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yep, I have a MK on hold. Large Riley in Merlot (the one with snake print on the sides). I have $210 in macy's money, so I almost have enough to cover the price. I think it will be $223+tax tomorrow.



Wow, that really is "practically free!"   I love the Riley.  I used to want one in navy, but now I have the Ace.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, that really is "practically free!"   I love the Riley.  I used to want one in navy, but now I have the Ace.


 
Yep, after that much shopping, it's going to be almost free.


You are right, you don't need the navy anymore. Did you see the merlot? It's really pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yep, after that much shopping, it's going to be almost free.
> 
> 
> You are right, you don't need the navy anymore. Did you see the merlot? It's really pretty.



Yes, I've seen it but I'm not crazy about the python on the sides, plus I am pretty much saturated with burgundy colored bags right now.   TLO  has been having a fit over that bag, haha.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I've seen it but I'm not crazy about the python on the sides, plus I am pretty much saturated with burgundy colored bags right now.   TLO  has been having a fit over that bag, haha.


 
Oh really, what is she saying about it?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh really, what is she saying about it?



She just loves it.  I think she has it in the ivory color...???   Maybe white, but with the snake on the sides just like the merlot.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> She just loves it.  I think she has it in the ivory color...???   Maybe white, but with the snake on the sides just like the merlot.




Oh yeah, I know which one, YD wanted that one.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Oh yeah, I know which one, YD wanted that one.


Darn right I did. Now it is gone from my Macy's. I stalked for too long.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Re:*  20% extra at outlets on Saffiano, Dillen, and Ostrich this week..... it the item is available and shippable,  the extra 20% will apply to phone orders.   I checked with Seattle.


----------



## handbaghuntress

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Re:*  20% extra at outlets on Saffiano, Dillen, and Ostrich this week..... it the item is available and shippable,  the extra 20% will apply to phone orders.   I checked with Seattle.




Just tried this on a $99 bag and it worked [emoji6]


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Re:*  20% extra at outlets on Saffiano, Dillen, and Ostrich this week..... it the item is available and shippable,  the extra 20% will apply to phone orders.   I checked with Seattle.




Hmmm...now I'm thinking I need to go. 



handbaghuntress said:


> Just tried this on a $99 bag and it worked [emoji6]




Yay! What did you get?


----------



## handbaghuntress

Twoboyz said:


> Hmmm...now I'm thinking I need to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! What did you get?




Well I'm still on the fence about buying it, but it was the nylon double pocket satchel. I feel a little guilty since I just got the Barlow and I have 2 bags under the tree from coach. I'm trying to decide if I really need it. I have bags that still have the tags on since my birthday in September.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I asked about a number of handbags when I emailed Seattle this morning.
Here is the response I got indicating which of the bags I was interest in were able to be shipped. 

Ostrich Zip Zip Satchel: 
Cognac 
On sale for $114.24

Ostrich Small Lexington: 
Cognac
On sale for $109.44

Dillen Double Pocket Satchel: 
Sand 
Desert 
Black 
On sale for $138.24


There may be other bags,  I only gave them a short list of item #'s.  Most of my items were not available or shippable.


----------



## janiesea3

lavenderjunkie said:


> I asked about a number of handbags when I emailed Seattle this morning.
> Here is the response I got indicating which of the bags I was interest in were able to be shipped.
> 
> Ostrich Zip Zip Satchel:
> Cognac
> On sale for $114.24
> 
> Ostrich Small Lexington:
> Cognac
> On sale for $109.44
> 
> Dillen Double Pocket Satchel:
> Sand
> Desert
> Black
> On sale for $138.24
> 
> 
> There may be other bags,  I only gave them a short list of item #'s.  Most of my items were not available or shippable.




Forgive my ignorance about this, but how do you do this? I'm in GA & there's no outlet close... Do you call, email? I LOVE ostrich!!!!  TIA!


----------



## YankeeDooney

janiesea3 said:


> Forgive my ignorance about this, but how do you do this? I'm in GA & there's no outlet close... Do you call, email? I LOVE ostrich!!!!  TIA!


Yes, just give an outlet a call. Better if you have the item #, color and name of bag. It's approx. $7.50 to ship, plus tax.


----------



## ahirau

Does any one have any experience with the outlet sales after Christmas?  Could we see a 40% + 20% additional off the entire store?

I have the whole week off following Christmas and at some point I'm sure I'll be looking for something to do....


----------



## Twoboyz

I saw this on Dooney.com this morning.  

Receive a free wristlet with all eGift card purchases over $100 with promo code JOY2015.




Does anyone know how this works? Do they just send you the one in the picture? There doesn't seem to be a place to pick a color or anything when you order the gift card. Thanks


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Janie:*  you just call the outlet,  any outlet, any where in the US.  The phone #'s are on the Dooney website, under the locations tab at the bottom of the home page.


Some styles and colors can be shipped,  some cannot.  And not all special promotions apply to phone orders.   But in this case,  there are some items that can be shipped under this extra 20% sale that is going on for a few days this week.


The ladies on this forum have found that some outlet stores are 'better' to deal with regarding phone orders.  And of course, each outlet has different items in stock.  But it's worth a call.  


This time of year is hard because the outlets are busy.  So I try to call early in the day,  what ever their time zone is.   I've found Seattle to be great to work with.   Others have been happy with Reading PA outlet,  ******* CT outlet, Freeport MA outlet.


Good luck.   Just remember return provisions vary,  so be sure to ask.  And returns may be store credit only for items shipped from an outlet.  So it's not a great way to check out a new style.  But you can ask them to look the bag over carefully and report any defects to you so you can make an informed decision.   It's not as good as seeing the item in person,,  but it helps.   And if they have time,  they can email you photos,  but I've found that the details is often lacking,  so it's better to find a sales rep who will take the time to help be your eyes on the ground.   I love working with a gal named Samantha A. in Seattle.  She is out today Tuesday,  but will be back tomorrow.   Nicole, in Seattle can take phone orders today.   I think she is the manager and I've worked with her also.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A:*  I don't know what sales they will run at the outlet after the holidays.  Generally the boutique retails Dooney stores have a 50% off selected items.  The outlets will probably run a sale around Martin Luther King's birthday later in January... but I don't know what they will do before then.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I saw this on Dooney.com this morning.
> 
> Receive a free wristlet with all eGift card purchases over $100 with promo code JOY2015.
> 
> View attachment 3220155
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how this works? Do they just send you the one in the picture? There doesn't seem to be a place to pick a color or anything when you order the gift card. Thanks




I don't know.  I'm trying to decide if I should do it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I don't know.  I'm trying to decide if I should do it.




Yeah me too. I know I'll use it most likely at he outlet but I just bought that wristlet in the smaller chevron pattern in the Taupe so I do t really need this one.


----------



## janiesea3

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Janie:*  you just call the outlet,  any outlet, any where in the US.  The phone #'s are on the Dooney website, under the locations tab at the bottom of the home page.
> 
> 
> Some styles and colors can be shipped,  some cannot.  And not all special promotions apply to phone orders.   But in this case,  there are some items that can be shipped under this extra 20% sale that is going on for a few days this week.
> 
> 
> The ladies on this forum have found that some outlet stores are 'better' to deal with regarding phone orders.  And of course, each outlet has different items in stock.  But it's worth a call.
> 
> 
> This time of year is hard because the outlets are busy.  So I try to call early in the day,  what ever their time zone is.   I've found Seattle to be great to work with.   Others have been happy with Reading PA outlet,  ******* CT outlet, Freeport MA outlet.
> 
> 
> Good luck.   Just remember return provisions vary,  so be sure to ask.  And returns may be store credit only for items shipped from an outlet.  So it's not a great way to check out a new style.  But you can ask them to look the bag over carefully and report any defects to you so you can make an informed decision.   It's not as good as seeing the item in person,,  but it helps.   And if they have time,  they can email you photos,  but I've found that the details is often lacking,  so it's better to find a sales rep who will take the time to help be your eyes on the ground.   I love working with a gal named Samantha A. in Seattle.  She is out today Tuesday,  but will be back tomorrow.   Nicole, in Seattle can take phone orders today.   I think she is the manager and I've worked with her also.



Thank you SOO much, LJ, for the detailed info. I wasn't able to call today, so I think I'll call your helpful girl tomorrow about some Ostrich stuff!   You've been super helpful! Thanks so much!


----------



## luvcoach2

So excited - I was able to order the Grey Ostrich Zip Zip Satchel for 40% off plus another 20% off. Hopefully it will arrive before Christmas. Fingers crossed!


----------



## janiesea3

luvcoach2 said:


> So excited - I was able to order the Grey Ostrich Zip Zip Satchel for 40% off plus another 20% off. Hopefully it will arrive before Christmas. Fingers crossed!



Awesome!! Which store did you use? Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## YankeeDooney

janiesea3 said:


> Thank you SOO much, LJ, for the detailed info. I wasn't able to call today, so I think I'll call your helpful girl tomorrow about some Ostrich stuff!   You've been super helpful! Thanks so much!


J, would love to hear what you find in ostrich. I love it too, although I think I am all set for now. Just love to hear about any new goodies you find. It's fun!


----------



## luvcoach2

janiesea3 said:


> Awesome!! Which store did you use? Can't wait to see pics!




******* CT outlet - Good luck finding yours!


----------



## YankeeDooney

luvcoach2 said:


> ******* CT outlet - Good luck finding yours!


Did you get the grey with the black trim? That one is so pretty.


----------



## luvcoach2

YankeeDooney said:


> Did you get the grey with the black trim? That one is so pretty.


 
Yes - It was hard choosing between the grey or the tan.


----------



## MiaBorsa

luvcoach2 said:


> So excited - I was able to order the Grey Ostrich Zip Zip Satchel for 40% off plus another 20% off. Hopefully it will arrive before Christmas. Fingers crossed!



   Score!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Bordeaux saffiano zip zip at ILD for 139 - http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/181752292927 

QVC was selling for 228.


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> Bordeaux saffiano zip zip at ILD for 139 - http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/181752292927
> 
> QVC was selling for 228.



Use the code "GIFT" and get an additional $20 off.


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Use the code "GIFT" and get an additional $20 off.




Thanks for the reminder. Away I went to order it for 119. I just ordered it from QVC for 228 and unwrapped it last week. Thanks to their gracious return policy I will be boxing her up after receiving this one and saving 100 bucks after shipping it back!


----------



## ahirau

lavenderjunkie said:


> *A:*  I don't know what sales they will run at the outlet after the holidays.  Generally the boutique retails Dooney stores have a 50% off selected items.  The outlets will probably run a sale around Martin Luther King's birthday later in January... but I don't know what they will do before then.


Thanks LJ, hopefully there might be an email about any after Christmas specials.


----------



## Twoboyz

How come every time I visit this forum it costs me money! I just snagged myself a Bordeaux zip zip for $119 too! [emoji16] Thanks AP and Sarah for the extra $20 off reminder!


----------



## Tuuli35

MiaBorsa said:


> Use the code "GIFT" and get an additional $20 off.




Where can you add the code?


----------



## AnotherPurse

Tuuli35 said:


> Where can you add the code?




You have to begin your checkout. It almost feels like you are going to purchase it first?!?  On the right is the code. I am sure you figured it out by now [emoji4]


----------



## AnotherPurse

Twoboyz said:


> How come every time I visit this forum it costs me money! I just snagged myself a Bordeaux zip zip for $119 too! [emoji16] Thanks AP and Sarah for the extra $20 off reminder!




LOL!!!!!!!! I love the one I have from QVC but I love the one that costs 100 bucks less WAY MORE!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Never mind... She's gone


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> How come every time I visit this forum it costs me money! I just snagged myself a Bordeaux zip zip for $119 too! [emoji16] Thanks AP and Sarah for the extra $20 off reminder!



   Gotta love the outlet price from your easy chair!!


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> LOL!!!!!!!! I love the one I have from QVC but I love the one that costs 100 bucks less WAY MORE!




Me too! I would t have the one that costs $100 more! Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Gotta love the outlet price from your easy chair!!




Yup! Now I just have to put my patience to the test. &#128580;


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> LOL!!!!!!!! I love the one I have from QVC but I love the one that costs 100 bucks less WAY MORE!





Twoboyz said:


> How come every time I visit this forum it costs me money! I just snagged myself a Bordeaux zip zip for $119 too! [emoji16] Thanks AP and Sarah for the extra $20 off reminder!





MiaBorsa said:


> Gotta love the outlet price from your easy chair!!



Hey ladies, couldn't resist this either! I've been wanting something in the gorgeous Bordeaux color and was drooling over someone's zip zip in this color! I really wanted a bitsy, but I couldn't resist this price with the extra discount, such an awesome deal ! I will still keep an eye out for a  bitsy though! If anyone sees any good deals on a bitsy in oyster or elephant, please give me a shout out! TIA!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> Bordeaux saffiano zip zip at ILD for 139 - http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/181752292927
> 
> QVC was selling for 228.


Thank you?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hey ladies, couldn't resist this either! I've been wanting something in the gorgeous Bordeaux color and was drooling over someone's zip zip in this color! I really wanted a bitsy, but I couldn't resist this price with the extra discount, such an awesome deal ! I will still keep an eye out for a  bitsy though! If anyone sees any good deals on a bitsy in oyster or elephant, please give me a shout out! TIA!



Yay!   I hope you all love your new bordeaux bags!   I didn't buy one since I am on bordeaux/wine overload right now.     That is a killer deal, though.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hey ladies, couldn't resist this either! I've been wanting something in the gorgeous Bordeaux color and was drooling over someone's zip zip in this color! I really wanted a bitsy, but I couldn't resist this price with the extra discount, such an awesome deal ! I will still keep an eye out for a  bitsy though! If anyone sees any good deals on a bitsy in oyster or elephant, please give me a shout out! TIA!




I couldn't pass it up either...even though I dont need it. [emoji16]



MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   I hope you all love your new bordeaux bags!   I didn't buy one since I am on bordeaux/wine overload right now.     That is a killer deal, though.




Thanks!  I might be on overload soon...I hope.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Twoboyz said:


> Me too! I would t have the one that costs $100 more! Lol!


You ladies are the full of wonderful information! I just sent mine back to the Q and ordered another for the $119. SO Happy about this ( although I was a bit sad to wrap her back up and send her off). She was beautiful, now to wait for another beauty!

THANK YOU for the sharing of information here


----------



## Tuuli35

AnotherPurse said:


> You have to begin your checkout. It almost feels like you are going to purchase it first?!?  On the right is the code. I am sure you figured it out by now [emoji4]




Thank you,  will try it out!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> You ladies are the full of wonderful information! I just sent mine back to the Q and ordered another for the $119. SO Happy about this ( although I was a bit sad to wrap her back up and send her off). She was beautiful, now to wait for another beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU for the sharing of information here




I am doing the same thing!!! [emoji112]


----------



## Twoboyz

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> You ladies are the full of wonderful information! I just sent mine back to the Q and ordered another for the $119. SO Happy about this ( although I was a bit sad to wrap her back up and send her off). She was beautiful, now to wait for another beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU for the sharing of information here




That's awesome! It's a great savings [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Macy's online one day sale today Christmas Day.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dillards is having an online sale, too.   Not much Dooney, though.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:* thanks.  I'll have to check it out.   Although I just finished re-arranging some of my handbags,  and as usual,  I can't get them all back into the closet.  I may have enough!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:* thanks.  I'll have to check it out.   Although I just finished re-arranging some of my handbags,  and as usual,  I can't get them all back into the closet.  I may have enough!


Gasp!  That is impossible.  You can NEVER have enough.  Can you knock a wall out and make the closet bigger?  What about up?  Do you have an attic?   they have reality shows for everything.  We need a show that does closet makeovers for Dooney gals...Roomy for my Dooneys.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Life:*   I like your thinking...Roomy for my Dooneys.   I live in a condo,  so there is no way to go up, down, or out.  But I'm thinking.... who needs a living room?   I should turn that into a closet!


----------



## luvcoach2

Quick Pic of my Ostrich Zip Zip - Love this bag and so happy with it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*luvc:*  your ostrich zip zip is beautiful.  I can't tell from the photo... what color is it?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

After Christmas sale at the *Dooney boutique retail stores* has started.   Sale is currently 40% off selected collections/colors.  Sale usually runs for about a month,  as long as supplies last.   In prior years the sale was 50% off.  Sale items are final sale.  I don't know if they will do phone orders,  they have in the past.


Collections currently included in the sale:  Clairmont, Pebble ( Hunter gr, Oyster, Cocao, Elephant, bone (Willa only), wine), Montecito, Sienna, Carly, Nylon, Suede (drawstring), Alto (Regina tote, Sabrina, Camilla).


----------



## MiaBorsa

luvcoach2 said:


> Quick Pic of my Ostrich Zip Zip - Love this bag and so happy with it!



Wow, she's a beauty!   Congrats.


----------



## YankeeDooney

luvcoach2 said:


> Quick Pic of my Ostrich Zip Zip - Love this bag and so happy with it!


Yay, you got it. It's beautiful!


----------



## luvcoach2

lavenderjunkie said:


> *luvc:*  your ostrich zip zip is beautiful.  I can't tell from the photo... what color is it?




Thank you - I got the grey. Was totally pleased to get her for 40% off plus additional 20%. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, she's a beauty!   Congrats.


 


YankeeDooney said:


> Yay, you got it. It's beautiful!




Thank you - She arrived safely on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Twoboyz

luvcoach2 said:


> Quick Pic of my Ostrich Zip Zip - Love this bag and so happy with it!




Beautiful! I love his color combo. I have it in the Chelsea. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Just saw an email from Dooney..... sale at the Dooney retail boutique stores is now 50% off.   I'm planning to go there later today and will report back in the Deals chat thread.



Waiting patiently for LJ's report. I was hoping to get out to the outlet today but a cold is keeping me on the sofa. I have also been wondering when and if any leftovers from the tent sale will filter down to the outlets. I was told most likely in January but it's probably too early....right?


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Waiting patiently for LJ's report. I was hoping to get out to the outlet today but a cold is keeping me on the sofa. I have also been wondering when and if any leftovers from the tent sale will filter down to the outlets. I was told most likely in January but it's probably too early....right?




I'm patiently waiting too.  Nahhh....we must dream! [emoji23]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Geesh, is LJ sipping margarita's somewhere?


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I'm patiently waiting too.  Nahhh....we must dream! [emoji23]





YankeeDooney said:


> Geesh, is LJ sipping margarita's somewhere?



I turn into a pumpkin by 830. Guess I will have to find out tomorrow.....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD, 2boyz:*  sorry for the delay in getting back to you.  This is the first chance I've had to sit down at the computer.  Bottom line,  sale at the Dooney retail boutique was wonderful.  Discount is now 50%.  The sale ends 1/8,  so if there is anything you want... don't wait.  They will ship sale items that they have in the store, but can't order any others.  All sale items are final sale.  


What did they have in the 50% off sale?


BARLOW  in python and woven,  multiple sizes.


ALTO in a variety of styles and colors,  but stock is limited.  Styles include:  PIA, Gina, Roma, Adriana, Sophia, Sabrina, Camilla, Viola.  Colors included,  if they have them, are natural, ivory, royal blue, red, black coral, tangerine.


Embossed woven collection, limited styles and colors..


Sienna:  lots of drawstrings.


Carly


Clairmont


Montecito


Gretta


Nylon and Verona Nylon


Suede:  lots of drawstrings.


Florentine:  very limited colors and styles,  basically 1 of a kind.  I did see an elephant Bristol,  but it was very pebbled, and a denim large satchel, and an Ivy Buckley.


American made collection: small satchel in red leather and a tan ostrich.


I spent about 2 hours there and ended up with a Tmoro Barlow python,  a red Alto Sabrina, and a mushroom Bristol.  I wanted to buy many other handbags,  but no one was offering up their credit card.




Sale this year is different than prior years when it went thru all of January.  This year the sale is ending 1/8.  I don't understand why they don't run it thru the weekend too,  but no one asked me.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD, 2boyz:*  sorry for the delay in getting back to you.  This is the first chance I've had to sit down at the computer.  Bottom line,  sale at the Dooney retail boutique was wonderful.  Discount is now 50%.  The sale ends 1/8,  so if there is anything you want... don't wait.  They will ship sale items that they have in the store, but can't order any others.  All sale items are final sale.
> 
> 
> What did they have in the 50% off sale?
> 
> 
> BARLOW  in python and woven,  multiple sizes.
> 
> 
> ALTO in a variety of styles and colors,  but stock is limited.  Styles include:  PIA, Gina, Roma, Adriana, Sophia, Sabrina, Camilla, Viola.  Colors included,  if they have them, are natural, ivory, royal blue, red, black coral, tangerine.
> 
> 
> Embossed woven collection, limited styles and colors..
> 
> 
> Sienna:  lots of drawstrings.
> 
> 
> Carly
> 
> 
> Clairmont
> 
> 
> Montecito
> 
> 
> Gretta
> 
> 
> Nylon and Verona Nylon
> 
> 
> Suede:  lots of drawstrings.
> 
> 
> Florentine:  very limited colors and styles,  basically 1 of a kind.  I did see an elephant Bristol,  but it was very pebbled, and a denim large satchel, and an Ivy Buckley.
> 
> 
> American made collection: small satchel in red leather and a tan ostrich.
> 
> 
> I spent about 2 hours there and ended up with a Tmoro Barlow python,  a red Alto Sabrina, and a mushroom Bristol.  I wanted to buy many other handbags,  but no one was offering up their credit card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sale this year is different than prior years when it went thru all of January.  This year the sale is ending 1/8.  I don't understand why they don't run it thru the weekend too,  but no one asked me.



Thank you so much for the report!  Your bags sound lovely! ! I would also love a Barlow python at 50% off. Great finds for you!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I went to the Dooney Boutique at the Westchester in White Plains, NY,  in case anyone wants to call that store for anything.   I don't know what sale items are in the other Dooney boutiques.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I went to the Dooney Boutique at the Westchester in White Plains, NY,  in case anyone wants to call that store for anything.   I don't know what sale items are in the other Dooney boutiques.



Thanks LJ, you must have had a blast. Such nice purchases I bet. Again, thanks for the report!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG, I can't believe they have the python Barlow for half price!!   Did it ever come in stock on their website?    

Congrats on your haul, LJ.   They all sound fabulous!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Ladies, I'm in the market for the black saffiano zip zip so I can have one I can actually take out if the house with me when the weather is horrid. Were these included in the sales you saw?


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD, 2boyz:*  sorry for the delay in getting back to you.  This is the first chance I've had to sit down at the computer.  Bottom line,  sale at the Dooney retail boutique was wonderful.  Discount is now 50%.  The sale ends 1/8,  so if there is anything you want... don't wait.  They will ship sale items that they have in the store, but can't order any others.  All sale items are final sale.
> 
> 
> What did they have in the 50% off sale?
> 
> 
> BARLOW  in python and woven,  multiple sizes.
> 
> 
> ALTO in a variety of styles and colors,  but stock is limited.  Styles include:  PIA, Gina, Roma, Adriana, Sophia, Sabrina, Camilla, Viola.  Colors included,  if they have them, are natural, ivory, royal blue, red, black coral, tangerine.
> 
> 
> Embossed woven collection, limited styles and colors..
> 
> 
> Sienna:  lots of drawstrings.
> 
> 
> Carly
> 
> 
> Clairmont
> 
> 
> Montecito
> 
> 
> Gretta
> 
> 
> Nylon and Verona Nylon
> 
> 
> Suede:  lots of drawstrings.
> 
> 
> Florentine:  very limited colors and styles,  basically 1 of a kind.  I did see an elephant Bristol,  but it was very pebbled, and a denim large satchel, and an Ivy Buckley.
> 
> 
> American made collection: small satchel in red leather and a tan ostrich.
> 
> 
> I spent about 2 hours there and ended up with a Tmoro Barlow python,  a red Alto Sabrina, and a mushroom Bristol.  I wanted to buy many other handbags,  but no one was offering up their credit card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sale this year is different than prior years when it went thru all of January.  This year the sale is ending 1/8.  I don't understand why they don't run it thru the weekend too,  but no one asked me.




Thanks LJ! This is a great report. I would love to get a python bag.  I'll have to consider this now.


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> Ladies, I'm in the market for the black saffiano zip zip so I can have one I can actually take out if the house with me when the weather is horrid. Were these included in the sales you saw?




They have a lot of saffiano zip zips at the outlet. I don't know if they are shipable though.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD, 2boyz:*  sorry for the delay in getting back to you.  This is the first chance I've had to sit down at the computer.  Bottom line,  sale at the Dooney retail boutique was wonderful.  Discount is now 50%.  The sale ends 1/8,  so if there is anything you want... don't wait.  They will ship sale items that they have in the store, but can't order any others.  All sale items are final sale.
> 
> 
> What did they have in the 50% off sale?
> 
> 
> BARLOW  in python and woven,  multiple sizes.
> 
> 
> ALTO in a variety of styles and colors,  but stock is limited.  Styles include:  PIA, Gina, Roma, Adriana, Sophia, Sabrina, Camilla, Viola.  Colors included,  if they have them, are natural, ivory, royal blue, red, black coral, tangerine.
> 
> 
> Embossed woven collection, limited styles and colors..
> 
> 
> Sienna:  lots of drawstrings.
> 
> 
> Carly
> 
> 
> Clairmont
> 
> 
> Montecito
> 
> 
> Gretta
> 
> 
> Nylon and Verona Nylon
> 
> 
> Suede:  lots of drawstrings.
> 
> 
> Florentine:  very limited colors and styles,  basically 1 of a kind.  I did see an elephant Bristol,  but it was very pebbled, and a denim large satchel, and an Ivy Buckley.
> 
> 
> American made collection: small satchel in red leather and a tan ostrich.
> 
> 
> I spent about 2 hours there and ended up with a Tmoro Barlow python,  a red Alto Sabrina, and a mushroom Bristol.  I wanted to buy many other handbags,  but no one was offering up their credit card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sale this year is different than prior years when it went thru all of January.  This year the sale is ending 1/8.  I don't understand why they don't run it thru the weekend too,  but no one asked me.




Thank you girl for the update!!! Wow, lots of good bags. I may head to the outlet today since you've released the beast with this update. Do you remember the condition of the Ivy Buckley?

Congrats on all of your lovey bags!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan:*  I didn't get a close look at the Ivy buckley,  it was behind the counter.  But you can call and ask them to describe the condition to you.  I've worked with Paola and Michele and both are very helpful.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Blazen*:  I didn't see any zip zips.... or any saffiano at the retail boutique.  But the outlets run totally different sales.


----------



## BagJunkey1000

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD, 2boyz:*  sorry for the delay in getting back to you.  This is the first chance I've had to sit down at the computer.  Bottom line,  sale at the Dooney retail boutique was wonderful.  Discount is now 50%.  The sale ends 1/8,  so if there is anything you want... don't wait.  They will ship sale items that they have in the store, but can't order any others.  All sale items are final sale.
> 
> 
> What did they have in the 50% off sale?
> 
> 
> BARLOW  in python and woven,  multiple sizes.
> 
> 
> ALTO in a variety of styles and colors,  but stock is limited.  Styles include:  PIA, Gina, Roma, Adriana, Sophia, Sabrina, Camilla, Viola.  Colors included,  if they have them, are natural, ivory, royal blue, red, black coral, tangerine.
> 
> 
> Embossed woven collection, limited styles and colors..
> 
> 
> Sienna:  lots of drawstrings.
> 
> 
> Carly
> 
> 
> Clairmont
> 
> 
> Montecito
> 
> 
> Gretta
> 
> 
> Nylon and Verona Nylon
> 
> 
> Suede:  lots of drawstrings.
> 
> 
> Florentine:  very limited colors and styles,  basically 1 of a kind.  I did see an elephant Bristol,  but it was very pebbled, and a denim large satchel, and an Ivy Buckley.
> 
> 
> American made collection: small satchel in red leather and a tan ostrich.
> 
> 
> I spent about 2 hours there and ended up with a Tmoro Barlow python,  a red Alto Sabrina, and a mushroom Bristol.  I wanted to buy many other handbags,  but no one was offering up their credit card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sale this year is different than prior years when it went thru all of January.  This year the sale is ending 1/8.  I don't understand why they don't run it thru the weekend too,  but no one asked me.






Thanks LJ[emoji844]. PTB is right...you have released the beast.  I received a Forest Barlow for Christmas, but it was not 50% off.  So I called Westchester this morning and spoke with Nyame, and I have a Forest Barlow and a Red Camilla on the way.  I love a sale


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BagJunkey:*  congratulations.  I'm glad you were able to score some treasures on sale.  Is your Forest Barlow the woven?  And which size did you get?  


I wanted to buy at least one of everything,  but had to restrain myself.  The red Camilla is beautiful,  and 50% off makes it so much nicer.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girl for the update!!! Wow, lots of good bags. I may head to the outlet today since you've released the beast with this update. Do you remember the condition of the Ivy Buckley?
> 
> Congrats on all of your lovey bags!




I heard that Ivy Buckley calling your name...."pick me...pick me... Rescue me PTB!" [emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Thanks LJ[emoji844]. PTB is right...you have released the beast.  I received a Forest Barlow for Christmas, but it was not 50% off.  So I called Westchester this morning and spoke with Nyame, and I have a Forest Barlow and a Red Camilla on the way.  I love a sale




Congrats BagJunkey! The red Camilla is calling my name too. It's so beautiful!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BagJunkey:*  congratulations.  I'm glad you were able to score some treasures on sale.  Is your Forest Barlow the woven?  And which size did you get?
> 
> 
> I wanted to buy at least one of everything,  but had to restrain myself.  The red Camilla is beautiful,  and 50% off makes it so much nicer.




I got the large one.  I am a big bag girl.  I got it from Belk's ($50 gift card plus $30 off)..which still doesn't equal 50% off.  The bag itself is beautiful, but even more so with 50% off[emoji12]. Again. THANKS!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats BagJunkey! The red Camilla is calling my name too. It's so beautiful!




Twoboyz now the BAN begins.  I will post all once they arrive.  Dooney and this forum are sooo addictive.  I swear I try....lol


----------



## Twoboyz

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Twoboyz now the BAN begins.  I will post all once they arrive.  Dooney and this forum are sooo addictive.  I swear I try....lol




I hear you... [emoji4] I can't wait to see your beauties!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I heard that Ivy Buckley calling your name...."pick me...pick me... Rescue me PTB!" [emoji23]




Lol. I know right? That's all I've been thinking of since I read the post. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats BagJunkey! The red Camilla is calling my name too. It's so beautiful!


I love that Camilla too, I'm hoping I won it from the "Win A Dooney" December sweepstakes! Lol! I made my hubby and son enter too!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> I love that Camilla too, I'm hoping I won it from the "Win A Dooney" December sweepstakes! Lol! I made my hubby and son enter too!




Good thinking! They really outdid themselves in this months giveaway. [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Twoboyz now the BAN begins.  I will post all once they arrive.  Dooney and this forum are sooo addictive.  I swear I try....lol




*BagJunkey:*  you are so right.... both the handbags and this forum are so addictive.  Looking forward to your posts when you receive your new treasures.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I heard that Ivy Buckley calling your name...."pick me...pick me... Rescue me PTB!" [emoji23]



   Same here.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Same here.




LMBO... Y'all are too funny!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO... Y'all are too funny!



Are you avoiding us???       (And...did you get it???   HAHA)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Are you avoiding us???       (And...did you get it???   HAHA)




Lol, no. I just haven't had time to call. She's probably gone now. I only have the outlets on speed dial, not the boutiques. Lol. I'll have to look up the number. She's definitely on the radar


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Same here.







PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO... Y'all are too funny!




So is miss Ivy in her way to you PTB? [emoji23] 

Edited: I just saw the comment above. [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

Late to the retail sale party but I was able to find an Alto Camilla in Red. Called the NY store but they didn't have it anymore but they told me according to the system, there was one at Las Vegas, so I called and yes, they had one in the back, and it looks perfect on the pics, so it's on my way, well, it will be after 5pm when they pick up my package. I'm actually glad it came from Las Vegas, since that way it will take less time to get here. Can't wait for that tracking # to start updating so I know my delivery date. yay!

Thanks LJ for the info regarding this sale!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Congratulations *MaryBel*.  Glad you were able to find the Camilla you wanted.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Late to the retail sale party but I was able to find an Alto Camilla in Red. Called the NY store but they didn't have it anymore but they told me according to the system, there was one at Las Vegas, so I called and yes, they had one in the back, and it looks perfect on the pics, so it's on my way, well, it will be after 5pm when they pick up my package. I'm actually glad it came from Las Vegas, since that way it will take less time to get here. Can't wait for that tracking # to start updating so I know my delivery date. yay!
> 
> Thanks LJ for the info regarding this sale!


Congrats MB!  That's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Late to the retail sale party but I was able to find an Alto Camilla in Red. Called the NY store but they didn't have it anymore but they told me according to the system, there was one at Las Vegas, so I called and yes, they had one in the back, and it looks perfect on the pics, so it's on my way, well, it will be after 5pm when they pick up my package. I'm actually glad it came from Las Vegas, since that way it will take less time to get here. Can't wait for that tracking # to start updating so I know my delivery date. yay!
> 
> Thanks LJ for the info regarding this sale!


That will be one beautiful bag GF!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations *MaryBel*.  Glad you were able to find the Camilla you wanted.



Thanks LJ!
I was tempted since I saw your post but was trying to behave but then I thought I should get this one since otherwise it would be difficult to get on sale at another time, so I decided to call then but got a bit sad when the NY store told me they were sold out but when she said the system showed LV had one but didn't know if it was accurate, it gave me a little hope.
This was one of the bags that was in my top 3 bags to get, so I'm happy I found one at 50% off and in perfect condition. I'd like to get others that are on the sale but I'll wait until they make it to the outlet. 



Thatsmypurse said:


> Congrats MB!  That's a gorgeous bag!



Thanks GF! It is! I was hopping I'll win it with the contest but since no luck there, had to get it!



YankeeDooney said:


> That will be one beautiful bag GF!



Thanks GF! She'll be here Monday. Her sister in croco is waiting impatiently! or is it me the inpatient one


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The sale at the Dooney Retail Boutique stores has been extended until the end of the month.  50% off on selected styles/color,  as long as supplies last.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> The sale at the Dooney Retail Boutique stores has been extended until the end of the month.  50% off on selected styles/color,  as long as supplies last.


Will you be making another visit LJ? It is so tempting but I am trying to be good.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  I'll check in with the store later in the month to see if any new styles have been added to the sale.  They were holding some bags for me,  but I told them to put them back into inventory.... I bought enough already.  I usually end up making a second visit during the sale,  but maybe this year I'll be strong.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Late to the retail sale party but I was able to find an Alto Camilla in Red. Called the NY store but they didn't have it anymore but they told me according to the system, there was one at Las Vegas, so I called and yes, they had one in the back, and it looks perfect on the pics, so it's on my way, well, it will be after 5pm when they pick up my package. I'm actually glad it came from Las Vegas, since that way it will take less time to get here. Can't wait for that tracking # to start updating so I know my delivery date. yay!
> 
> Thanks LJ for the info regarding this sale!




That's awesome...and I am green...with envy. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

So I was checking out ILD. Does anyone have the grey Saffiano Zip Zip and are you still happy with the color? Concerned that it might just be blah on yet it looks so elegant in the picture.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> So I was checking out ILD. Does anyone have the grey Saffiano Zip Zip and are you still happy with the color? Concerned that it might just be blah on yet it looks so elegant in the picture.



I have the light gray color and I really like it. I feel this color can go with everything.
Here's mine


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I have the light gray color and I really like it. I feel this color can go with everything.
> Here's mine


I should have known GF. :worthy: yeah, that one is really pretty. Is it called light grey? So would you pick that one or Bordeaux, if you had to pick? I know you have Bordeaux. I am still undecided since I really should cool it after the tent sale but I like to play these mind games. See you at the HA meeting.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I should have known GF. :worthy: yeah, that one is really pretty. Is it called light grey? So would you pick that one or Bordeaux, if you had to pick? I know you have Bordeaux. I am still undecided since I really should cool it after the tent sale but I like to play these mind games. See you at the HA meeting.



I think is called only gray. I guess because I've seen that the darker one is called dark gray, I added the light to the name. You can look at the saffiano hobo at ILD to see the color of the dark gray.

If they would have had Bordeaux when they I bought the gray,I would have gotten Bordeaux instead, for sure! It's a very rich color. Also, since you already have one in denim that you could use for spring and summer, this one would be perfect for fall and winter.

I wish they had denim, lavender or teal. I would jump for one of those colors!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I should have known GF. :worthy: yeah, that one is really pretty. Is it called light grey? So would you pick that one or Bordeaux, if you had to pick? I know you have Bordeaux. I am still undecided since I really should cool it after the tent sale but I like to play these mind games. See you at the HA meeting.



I also have it. I purposely chose it as I seem to wear a lot of grey and black. However,  I would love the bordeaux.  But I choose grey first, due to wardrobe.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD*:  I have the Bordeaux zip zip, and also the Dooney saffianoleather in other colors and styles... both light and dark colors.  I don't have the 'light' grey saffiano though.   However,  I'll offer an opinion.  Personally,  I think the saffiano leather looks richer in darker colors.  The Bordeaux is by far my favorite, followed by the navy and black.  I also have dark grey, turquoise, and seafoam (or aqua) and red in the saffiano. 


The grey zip zip looks lovely on line, and if you prefer the color,  then go for it.  The advantage is that in a light color you can keep it looking clean and pristine.  But to my eye, in person, there is something about the light or bright color saffiano that I don't find pleasing.... maybe the texture makes them look less like a fine leather handbag than I'd like.


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

Is there a thread for selling gently used dooneys?


----------



## MrsKC

mitzelplikxxx said:


> Is there a thread for selling gently used dooneys?



No, not on this forum.


----------



## Julie Ann

mitzelplikxxx said:


> Is there a thread for selling gently used dooneys?


If you have a Facebook account, there's dawns deals on Dooneys. It's a closed group. We just share bags we are selling. Or bags we are thinking about buying. It's sort of like this forum!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD*:  I have the Bordeaux zip zip, and also the Dooney saffianoleather in other colors and styles... both light and dark colors.  I don't have the 'light' grey saffiano though.   However,  I'll offer an opinion.  Personally,  I think the saffiano leather looks richer in darker colors.  The Bordeaux is by far my favorite, followed by the navy and black.  I also have dark grey, turquoise, and seafoam (or aqua) and red in the saffiano.
> 
> 
> The grey zip zip looks lovely on line, and if you prefer the color,  then go for it.  The advantage is that in a light color you can keep it looking clean and pristine.  But to my eye, in person, there is something about the light or bright color saffiano that I don't find pleasing.... maybe the texture makes them look less like a fine leather handbag than I'd like.


Sorry LJ, I forgot to respond. Thank you for sharing your opinion. It's interesting, I recently saw a woman carrying the grey and I thought it was blah but when I see it online I think it looks elegant. I really think it depends on what you're wearing. If it is paired with darker colors then the bag pops. The woman was wearing light colors and the bag virtually disappeared. Paired with heathered grey or black, I think the bag would be a nice contrast. I agree with your point about the Bordeaux. Overall, it is a just a richer color and beautiful.


----------



## joce01

I'm not sure if anyone is still looking for them, but ILD has the Flo Smith for $199. Only in the bone color though.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ebay has some good prices on the pebbled leather bitsy bags...I think a Carmel colored for 75 and a denim one was 60.00. Am I the only one who loves this little bag?!
My hubby just spoiled me again (for my Upcoming Birthday)and ordered me the Sage Saffiano Bitsy on Ilovedooney . He saw me obsessing over it and hit purchase! He's such a keeper! I originally was thinking of getting the white, but I have a few white bags already. The Sage color looks so different and year round too! Will post pics!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TMP:*  hope your new sage bitsy is a real winner.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TMP:*  hope your new sage bitsy is a real winner.


Thank you! I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Ebay has some good prices on the pebbled leather bitsy bags...I think a Carmel colored for 75 and a denim one was 60.00. Am I the only one who loves this little bag?!
> My hubby just spoiled me again (for my Upcoming Birthday)and ordered me the Sage Saffiano Bitsy on Ilovedooney . He saw me obsessing over it and hit purchase! He's such a keeper! I originally was thinking of getting the white, but I have a few white bags already. The Sage color looks so different and year round too! Will post pics!




That's so awesome! Yes he is a keeper! I hope you love it! [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Late to the sale on NordstromRack online. They had lizard bags.
Many bags on sale but very many sold out already. Bummer.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Late to the sale on NordstromRack online. They had lizard bags.
> Many bags on sale but very many sold out already. Bummer.




There was not one Dooney left when I got on there. Crazy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Check again TB. There are still a few.


----------



## MiaBorsa

*HEY YD! *    The lizard bags are on sale at Macy's today.      I got the black zipzip for $213, minus a $55 credit I had from "Macy's Money" and 6% through mr rebates.   So not a bad deal!!   It should be here next week.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> *HEY YD! *    The lizard bags are on sale at Macy's today.      I got the black zipzip for $213, minus a $55 credit I had from "Macy's Money" and 6% through mr rebates.   So not a bad deal!!   It should be here next week.


I heart Mrrebates. Thanks to your friend


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> *HEY YD! *    The lizard bags are on sale at Macy's today.      I got the black zipzip for $213, minus a $55 credit I had from "Macy's Money" and 6% through mr rebates.   So not a bad deal!!   It should be here next week.


Oooooooo nice, can't wait for you to get it. I will wait to see if any go to the outlets, unless a deeper discount at Macy's comes to play in the future. I love all of the colors.....tough to choose.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooooooo nice, can't wait for you to get it. I will wait to see if any go to the outlets, unless a deeper discount at Macy's comes to play in the future. I love all of the colors.....tough to choose.



I'm sure it will have deeper discounts at Macy's in time.  Once they start markdowns, they usually add coupons and all that stuff.   I just decided to go ahead and grab one because I only wanted black...and I had that $55 credit to use.    So now I can mark that one off the list!   Considering the Mr rebates, I paid about $146 for it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I heart Mrrebates. Thanks to your friend



I know who you mean!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm sure it will have deeper discounts at Macy's in time.  Once they start markdowns, they usually add coupons and all that stuff.   I just decided to go ahead and grab one because I only wanted black...and I had that $55 credit to use.    So now I can mark that one off the list!   Considering the Mr rebates, I paid about $146 for it.


Well that's a more palatable ticket. I would probably jump on it for that too. Hopefully in the near future.


----------



## ahirau

I just put in a call to the Seattle outlet for more specifics on this MLK holiday weekend sale.

No City Leather/Barlow in store yet.

just reduced to 70% off: Claremont Python, Montecito, Cabriolet collections

50% off  - all other Claremont styles that they have carried previously (domed satchel, Olivia satchel, buckets, Janine, Cayden etc); Seville collection

Pebble collection - 50% off: Chelsea, Lexington, Olivia. Kendall, Crossbody, Willa, Zip-Zip and just received in store - domed satchels, Richmond shoppers with coin purse, and pebbled satchels (in the style of flo satchels). 

60% off - florentine small and medium russel totes


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> *HEY YD! *    The lizard bags are on sale at Macy's today.      I got the black zipzip for $213, minus a $55 credit I had from "Macy's Money" and 6% through mr rebates.   So not a bad deal!!   It should be here next week.




Great deal!  Can't wait to see! 



ahirau said:


> I just put in a call to the Seattle outlet for more specifics on this MLK holiday weekend sale.
> 
> 
> 
> No City Leather/Barlow in store yet.
> 
> 
> 
> just reduced to 70% off: Claremont Python, Montecito, Cabriolet collections
> 
> 
> 
> 50% off  - all other Claremont styles that they have carried previously (domed satchel, Olivia satchel, buckets, Janine, Cayden etc); Seville collection
> 
> 
> 
> Pebble collection - 50% off: Chelsea, Lexington, Olivia. Kendall, Crossbody, Willa, Zip-Zip and just received in store - domed satchels, Richmond shoppers with coin purse, and pebbled satchels (in the style of flo satchels).
> 
> 
> 
> 60% off - florentine small and medium russel totes




Thanks A! Lots of great deals. I'm trying hard to stay away! [emoji16]


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> I just put in a call to the Seattle outlet for more specifics on this MLK holiday weekend sale.
> 
> No City Leather/Barlow in store yet.
> 
> just reduced to 70% off: Claremont Python, Montecito, Cabriolet collections
> 
> 50% off  - all other Claremont styles that they have carried previously (domed satchel, Olivia satchel, buckets, Janine, Cayden etc); Seville collection
> 
> Pebble collection - 50% off: Chelsea, Lexington, Olivia. Kendall, Crossbody, Willa, Zip-Zip and just received in store - domed satchels, Richmond shoppers with coin purse, and pebbled satchels (in the style of flo satchels).
> 
> 60% off - florentine small and medium russel totes



Thanks, A.   Are you going?    I wonder if they will ship the Kendall; I'm still mad that I missed out on those.  I might have to call and inquire!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, A.   Are you going?    I wonder if they will ship the Kendall; I'm still mad that I missed out on those.  I might have to call and inquire!


As a matter of fact, i am going up tomorrow. I'll try and remember some colors and more details and update tomorrow.


----------



## MrsKC

ahirau said:


> I just put in a call to the Seattle outlet for more specifics on this MLK holiday weekend sale.
> 
> No City Leather/Barlow in store yet.
> 
> just reduced to 70% off: Claremont Python, Montecito, Cabriolet collections
> 
> 50% off  - all other Claremont styles that they have carried previously (domed satchel, Olivia satchel, buckets, Janine, Cayden etc); Seville collection
> 
> Pebble collection - 50% off: Chelsea, Lexington, Olivia. Kendall, Crossbody, Willa, Zip-Zip and just received in store - domed satchels, Richmond shoppers with coin purse, and pebbled satchels (in the style of flo satchels).
> 
> 60% off - florentine small and medium russel totes



Thanks for posting this!  I will add my Richmond shopper has turned out to be my go-to bag and I am loving it!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I love the pebbled domed satchels.  They were originally part of the Dillen collection.  Now they are doing them in a thinner, lighter pebbled leather and they are still great bags.  I wonder if they will ever do them with the belting,  like the one they did as a Q TSV or like the Flo Bristol.  I like that version also and it would be so much lighter in pebbled.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Great deal!  Can't wait to see!



She's supposed to be here on Wednesday.


----------



## ahirau

Seattle outlet a bit disappointing today. Not many pebbled styles more than the usual 40% off.  Montecito - only remaining styles are the drawstrings. Pebble zip zips 129.00.

They have the new coated cotton ginghams, all styles and colors, 40% off.

I got a nylon shopper with braided handles in Brick for 55.00. It's pretty, an unusual color, but will be great for the neutrals I typically wear.

Well I enjoyed the road trip anyway, heading home now.


----------



## MrsKC

ahirau said:


> Seattle outlet a bit disappointing today. Not many pebbled styles more than the usual 40% off.  Montecito - only remaining styles are the drawstrings. Pebble zip zips 129.00.
> 
> They have the new coated cotton ginghams, all styles and colors, 40% off.
> 
> I got a nylon shopper with braided handles in Brick for 55.00. It's pretty, an unusual color, but will be great for the neutrals I typically wear.
> 
> Well I enjoyed the road trip anyway, heading home now.



Oh sorry it wasn't more productive for you.  The nylon will be nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Seattle outlet a bit disappointing today. Not many pebbled styles more than the usual 40% off.  Montecito - only remaining styles are the drawstrings. Pebble zip zips 129.00.
> 
> They have the new coated cotton ginghams, all styles and colors, 40% off.
> 
> I got a nylon shopper with braided handles in Brick for 55.00. It's pretty, an unusual color, but will be great for the neutrals I typically wear.
> 
> Well I enjoyed the road trip anyway, heading home now.



Sorry you didn't find much, A.   Your new nylon sounds pretty, though.  Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Twoboyz

ahirau said:


> Seattle outlet a bit disappointing today. Not many pebbled styles more than the usual 40% off.  Montecito - only remaining styles are the drawstrings. Pebble zip zips 129.00.
> 
> 
> 
> They have the new coated cotton ginghams, all styles and colors, 40% off.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a nylon shopper with braided handles in Brick for 55.00. It's pretty, an unusual color, but will be great for the neutrals I typically wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I enjoyed the road trip anyway, heading home now.




Sorry it wasn't a more successful and exciting trip. Glad you found one bag that worked for you. It sounds pretty and a great deal of its the one I'm thinking of.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ahirau said:


> Seattle outlet a bit disappointing today. Not many pebbled styles more than the usual 40% off.  Montecito - only remaining styles are the drawstrings. Pebble zip zips 129.00.
> 
> They have the new coated cotton ginghams, all styles and colors, 40% off.
> 
> I got a nylon shopper with braided handles in Brick for 55.00. It's pretty, an unusual color, but will be great for the neutrals I typically wear.
> 
> Well I enjoyed the road trip anyway, heading home now.



Mornin' A!

I feel your pain!  I took my grandchildren with me to the Livermore Outlet yesterday morning. When I emailed a friend about my trip I used the word "disappointing" also.  I saw everything you stated above. (Except the nylon shopper.)  A lot of coated cotton gingham and fabric signature bags.  I was hoping to see a leather Richmond shopper but there were none.  Left empty handed.

On the bright side the ride there was nice (It was pouring rain on the way home), and my grandchildren had fun walking around the outlet (until it started raining), and eating Auntie Anne's and Cinnabon! 

Congrats on your nylon shopper!  It sounds like a pretty color!


----------



## ahirau

MrsKC said:


> Oh sorry it wasn't more productive for you.  The nylon will be nice!


Hi MrsKC! thanks - maybe it was a blessing in disguise to help with the slowdown plan!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Sorry you didn't find much, A.   Your new nylon sounds pretty, though.  Have a safe trip home.


Thanks MB, I will try to post a pic today - very gloomy so far today :rain:


----------



## ahirau

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry it wasn't a more successful and exciting trip. Glad you found one bag that worked for you. It sounds pretty and a great deal of its the one I'm thinking of.


Thanks TB! I like this shopper, almost bought it several times before, but glad I was able to get one at a super price!


----------



## ahirau

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' A!
> 
> I feel your pain!  I took my grandchildren with me to the Livermore Outlet yesterday morning. When I emailed a friend about my trip I used the word "disappointing" also.  I saw everything you stated above. (Except the nylon shopper.)  A lot of coated cotton gingham and fabric signature bags.  I was hoping to see a leather Richmond shopper but there were none.  Left empty handed.
> 
> On the bright side the ride there was nice (It was pouring rain on the way home), and my grandchildren had fun walking around the outlet (until it started raining), and eating Auntie Anne's and Cinnabon!
> 
> Congrats on your nylon shopper!  It sounds like a pretty color!


Thanks RdN!  I love the Livermore outlets too - my brother lives in San Jose and when I visit we make a trip there.  The Dooney store there is so big!  Sounds like you had a fun day with the grandkids!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ahirau said:


> Thanks RdN!  I love the Livermore outlets too - my brother lives in San Jose and when I visit we make a trip there.  The Dooney store there is so big!  *Sounds like you had a fun day with the grandkids!*



I did, thanks!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' A!
> 
> I feel your pain!  I took my grandchildren with me to the Livermore Outlet yesterday morning. When I emailed a friend about my trip I used the word "disappointing" also.  I saw everything you stated above. (Except the nylon shopper.)  A lot of coated cotton gingham and fabric signature bags.  I was hoping to see a leather Richmond shopper but there were none.  Left empty handed.
> 
> On the bright side the ride there was nice (It was pouring rain on the way home), and my grandchildren had fun walking around the outlet (until it started raining), and eating Auntie Anne's and Cinnabon!
> 
> Congrats on your nylon shopper!  It sounds like a pretty color!



Oh what a bummer,  I know you have your eye on a Richmond.  Well, we will pray for an even greater price reduction.  , for when you find her in the future !


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Oh what a bummer,  I know you have your eye on a Richmond.  Well, we will pray for an even greater price reduction.  , for when you find her in the future !



Hi KC!

Thanks!  I'll keep my eyes open.  I'm on ebay (too much!) so I may get lucky there.

Funny story: I've been saying how much I love the Bitsy satchel but I think it will be too small for me.  Yesterday when we were looking around Dooney my grandson (7) said, "Grammy, I know the bag you'll never get!"  When I look over he was pointing to the Bitsy satchel and then said, "That bag is way too tiny for you!" If a 7 year old knows it's not going to work for me, I shouldn't even be thinking about it!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 
> Thanks!  I'll keep my eyes open.  I'm on ebay (too much!) so I may get lucky there.
> 
> Funny story: I've been saying how much I love the Bitsy satchel but I think it will be too small for me.  Yesterday when we were looking around Dooney my grandson (7) said, "Grammy, I know the bag you'll never get!"  When I look over he was pointing to the Bitsy satchel and then said, "That bag is way too tiny for you!" If a 7 year old knows it's not going to work for me, I shouldn't even be thinking about it!


Why do kids have to be right too many times!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Why do kids have to be right too many times!!



  Way too many times!


----------



## queenofmyhouse

Did all of you see that the Q has the logo lock at a clearance price? I've just started collecting Dooney's and don't have this one yet, but I'm tempted.


----------



## Julie Ann

HEADS UP!!! I love dooney had added a lot of newer bags. All you saffiano zip zip lovers, they have added colors. My mom just told me she wants one so I ordered the dark gray today!! She said she wants it for xmas, but she will be getting it for mothers day


----------



## MiaBorsa

Julie Ann said:


> HEADS UP!!! I love dooney had added a lot of newer bags. All you saffiano zip zip lovers, they have added colors. My mom just told me she wants one so I ordered the dark gray today!! She said she wants it for xmas, but she will be getting it for mothers day



I noticed that.  I was clicking through the colors and see that the "natural" color sample says "forest" on the description.   Not sure if choosing that one will result in a natural or a forest bag.


----------



## Julie Ann

MiaBorsa said:


> I noticed that.  I was clicking through the colors and see that the "natural" color sample says "forest" on the description.   Not sure if choosing that one will result in a natural or a forest bag.


 LOL!! mom said she wanted the dark gray and when I looked at it, the picture looked almost like denim. But when I searched on amazon on ILD it said dark gray. So I ordered it. Ill keep my fingers crossed. I told her I would get an accessorie to match it for xmas.  I don't know about you guys, but my mom never tells me what she wants. I jumped on it when she told me the bag and color she wanted. LOL!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Julie Ann said:


> LOL!! mom said she wanted the dark gray and when I looked at it, the picture looked almost like denim. But when I searched on amazon on ILD it said dark gray. So I ordered it. Ill keep my fingers crossed. I told her I would get an accessorie to match it for xmas.  I don't know about you guys, but my mom never tells me what she wants. I jumped on it when she told me the bag and color she wanted. LOL!




That's so nice of you JA! She's gonna be hooked.


----------



## Bellepedia

Dooney pebble grain small satchel on clearance on their web.. $159.. 
Veey much tempted.. But debating its not vachetta..


----------



## MrsKC

Bellepedia said:


> Dooney pebble grain small satchel on clearance on their web.. $159..
> Veey much tempted.. But debating its not vachetta..



Lots of good prices right now!


----------



## Suzwhat

Julie Ann said:


> LOL!! mom said she wanted the dark gray and when I looked at it, the picture looked almost like denim. But when I searched on amazon on ILD it said dark gray. So I ordered it. Ill keep my fingers crossed. I told her I would get an accessorie to match it for xmas.  I don't know about you guys, but my mom never tells me what she wants. I jumped on it when she told me the bag and color she wanted. LOL!




You are good to your mom.


----------



## sparklieesun

Hello! This is my first post, but I have been visiting the Dooney forum for quite some time now. 

My question is regarding the ILD saffiano zip zips - I was fixing to purchase the "bordeaux" yesterday, when I realized that they are sold out!

Is it likely for ILD to restock this color at the same price ($120) anytime soon? I had been admiring everyone's "Miss Bordeaux" lately and wanted to join the club


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*sparkl*:  there is no way to know for sure.  It's likely they will stock again, but it may take some time.  Prices on ILD vary frequently.   Just keep checking.


----------



## MrsKC

sparklieesun said:


> Hello! This is my first post, but I have been visiting the Dooney forum for quite some time now.
> 
> My question is regarding the ILD saffiano zip zips - I was fixing to purchase the "bordeaux" yesterday, when I realized that they are sold out!
> 
> Is it likely for ILD to restock this color at the same price ($120) anytime soon? I had been admiring everyone's "Miss Bordeaux" lately and wanted to join the club



The pebbled bordeaux zip is on sale for 99 on Dooney.com.  I know it's not the saff...but....


----------



## sparklieesun

Thanks Lavender!

I waffled for too long and now I am kicking myself, lol. I haven't been part of the forum for long enough to know how ILD's sales and stock trend over time, but I will continue checking ILD.


----------



## YankeeDooney

sparklieesun said:


> Hello! This is my first post, but I have been visiting the Dooney forum for quite some time now.
> 
> My question is regarding the ILD saffiano zip zips - I was fixing to purchase the "bordeaux" yesterday, when I realized that they are sold out!
> 
> Is it likely for ILD to restock this color at the same price ($120) anytime soon? I had been admiring everyone's "Miss Bordeaux" lately and wanted to join the club


It happened a few weeks ago, but who knows if they will restock. Keep checking as LJ suggested.


----------



## sparklieesun

Thanks MrsKC! 

I admit that I do not prefer the Bordeaux in pebbled leather; for that material I would rather have the Bone! Bone is so pretty &#128525;

But I am on a real saffiano kick right now and I was just thinking that a Bordeaux ZZ would really brighten up my day!

And thanks Yankee; this forum is where I first saw the deal for the Bordeaux's posted but like I said I waffled too long. I was stuck between Bordeaux and oyster :/ I'll keep checking!


----------



## MrsKC

sparklieesun said:


> Thanks MrsKC!
> 
> I admit that I do not prefer the Bordeaux in pebbled leather; for that material I would rather have the Bone! Bone is so pretty &#128525;
> 
> But I am on a real saffiano kick right now and I was just thinking that a Bordeaux ZZ would really brighten up my day!
> 
> And thanks Yankee; this forum is where I first saw the deal for the Bordeaux's posted but like I said I waffled too long. I was stuck between Bordeaux and oyster :/ I'll keep checking!



I understand!  Keep checking back with them, ILD seems to change prices and stock frequently. 
ILD also has an eBay store front, so you can check there. They may have an Amazon store front....but I can't quite remember that one .


----------



## SEWDimples

sparklieesun said:


> Thanks MrsKC!
> 
> I admit that I do not prefer the Bordeaux in pebbled leather; for that material I would rather have the Bone! Bone is so pretty &#128525;
> 
> But I am on a real saffiano kick right now and I was just thinking that a Bordeaux ZZ would really brighten up my day!
> 
> And thanks Yankee; this forum is where I first saw the deal for the Bordeaux's posted but like I said I waffled too long. I was stuck between Bordeaux and oyster :/ I'll keep checking!





sparklieesun said:


> Hello! This is my first post, but I have been visiting the Dooney forum for quite some time now.
> 
> My question is regarding the ILD saffiano zip zips - I was fixing to purchase the "bordeaux" yesterday, when I realized that they are sold out!
> 
> Is it likely for ILD to restock this color at the same price ($120) anytime soon? I had been admiring everyone's "Miss Bordeaux" lately and wanted to join the club



Sparkl - Try again now!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Julie Ann... I for the 2nd time (1st time was on back order for over 3 weeks so I cancelled) snagged a Red Buckley on the Q. It's still showing as available now, so hurry!!! 5 E/P


----------



## sparklieesun

SEWDimples said:


> Sparkl - Try again now!



You better believe I snagged Missy Bordeaux up STAT! &#128522; I did have a moment of doubt, since I don't usually make decisions this quickly - I prefer to incubate em as long as possible, and I normally go for muted neutral colors. But I think Bordeaux will nicely accent my normal color scheme of navy/brown/charcoal. 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Julie Ann

PcanTannedBty said:


> Julie Ann... I for the 2nd time (1st time was on back order for over 3 weeks so I cancelled) snagged a Red Buckley on the Q. It's still showing as available now, so hurry!!! 5 E/P


 I saw that. LOL! I was afraid it was repackaged from dooneyaddict615 so I resisted.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Julie Ann said:


> I saw that. LOL! I was afraid it was repackaged from dooneyaddict615 so I resisted.




I messaged her and It probably is... Lol. I cancelled.


----------



## Julie Ann

PcanTannedBty said:


> I messaged her and It probably is... Lol. I cancelled.


 LOL!!! I know! I really wanted to order it tho. especially with the easy pay


----------



## Thatsmypurse

sparklieesun said:


> You better believe I snagged Missy Bordeaux up STAT! &#128522; I did have a moment of doubt, since I don't usually make decisions this quickly - I prefer to incubate em as long as possible, and I normally go for muted neutral colors. But I think Bordeaux will nicely accent my normal color scheme of navy/brown/charcoal.
> 
> Thanks for posting!


You will love her! Goes with so much! It's such a rich looking color! It's my favorite right now! By the way, Welcome!


----------



## CatePNW

Thatsmypurse said:


> You will love her! Goes with so much! It's such a rich looking color! It's my favorite right now! By the way, Welcome!



Every time I see your avatar of the bordeaux with the poof, I think I need this bag.  But I don't necessarily want another zip zip, but I do.....LOL!  I kind of want a Bitsy crossbody too, since I think that strap is really long and I'm 5'11" so many crossbody bags are not long enough for me to really wear that way.  

I can't find a poof charm in your wine/bordeaux color.  Can you link me to the one you bought?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I don't know how to link! Lol....but I bought it on Amazon. Just type in  Miraclekoo Pom Pom and it will come up, it's the burgandy color! It is real rabbit fur though. I didn't know it was going to be real rabbits fur when I ordered it . The Bordeaux zip zip is so pretty! You will love it! ($114 now on Ilovedooney)I have a few Bitsys that I love too and yes, the crossbody is nice and long, I'm almost 5'9" and I don't have it on the longest setting. Some of the Saff. Bitsy colors are $99 right now, I was so tempted, but I really wanted a white one. I have the sage and it's really pretty IRL and goes with a lot in my wardrobe ( I wear a lot of jeans ) I also have the pebbled Bitsy bag in Oyster and love that color combo too! And I have the patent colored Bitsy in taupe, lol...Good luck, let me know if you end up purchasing


----------



## SEWDimples

sparklieesun said:


> You better believe I snagged Missy Bordeaux up STAT! &#128522; I did have a moment of doubt, since I don't usually make decisions this quickly - I prefer to incubate em as long as possible, and I normally go for muted neutral colors. But I think Bordeaux will nicely accent my normal color scheme of navy/brown/charcoal.
> 
> Thanks for posting!




You are welcome. Congrats! 

I was out there looking and noticed that I was able to add the zip zip in the color you like to my cart, so I wanted to tell you right away.

Enjoy your new beauty when it arrives.


----------



## carterazo

Have you ladies had good luck getting pristine bags directly from Dooney?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

carterazo said:


> Have you ladies had good luck getting pristine bags directly from Dooney?


Yes, never had a problem with Dooney or ILovedooney with quality, I just won't order from a Donney.com anymore though because their shipping takes forever and there communication with the customer is poor.


----------



## sparklieesun

Thatsmypurse said:


> I don't know how to link! Lol....but I bought it on Amazon. Just type in  Miraclekoo Pom Pom and it will come up, it's the burgandy color! It is real rabbit fur though. I didn't know it was going to be real rabbits fur when I ordered it . The Bordeaux zip zip is so pretty!



Ahhh thank you for this! I'm glad the other poster asked you about that pom. I have a very secret weakness for poms &#55357;&#56850; and I just loved how yours matched your zipzip. It was part of what pushed me to choose Bordeaux! I think I'll order one too, if you don't mind &#9786; I was also thinking that I'd like to switch it up with a gold "Dooney duck" keyfob or a black/navy/colorful bag scarf!



SEWDimples said:


> You are welcome. Congrats!
> 
> I was out there looking and noticed that I was able to add the zip zip in the color you like to my cart, so I wanted to tell you right away.
> 
> Enjoy your new beauty when it arrives.



Thanks! I sure can't wait for her to arrive. But I noticed that two posters recently posted photos of their new elephant and oyster zip zips on the QVC As Is thread and the "Mini Reveal" thread... So pretty...

It's hard to get a handle on those two colors though. At times oyster looks pinky-beige and other times light taupe. Elephant looks like a light brown on the Dooney website to me and in certain lighting, but in other lighting, a purplish gray. 

Anyway, just rambling. I'm excited!


----------



## SEWDimples

sparklieesun said:


> You better believe I snagged Missy Bordeaux up STAT! &#128522; I did have a moment of doubt, since I don't usually make decisions this quickly - I prefer to incubate em as long as possible, and I normally go for muted neutral colors. But I think Bordeaux will nicely accent my normal color scheme of navy/brown/charcoal.
> 
> Thanks for posting!





sparklieesun said:


> Ahhh thank you for this! I'm glad the other poster asked you about that pom. I have a very secret weakness for poms &#65533;&#65533; and I just loved how yours matched your zipzip. It was part of what pushed me to choose Bordeaux! I think I'll order one too, if you don't mind &#9786; I was also thinking that I'd like to switch it up with a gold "Dooney duck" keyfob or a black/navy/colorful bag scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I sure can't wait for her to arrive. But I noticed that two posters recently posted photos of their new elephant and oyster zip zips on the QVC As Is thread and the "Mini Reveal" thread... So pretty...
> 
> It's hard to get a handle on those two colors though. At times oyster looks pinky-beige and other times light taupe. Elephant looks like a light brown on the Dooney website to me and in certain lighting, but in other lighting, a purplish gray.
> 
> Anyway, just rambling. I'm excited!




I want a patent zip zip and both of those colors are very nice. I've been looking at the taupe on ILD as well.

We will see what happens.

I ordered the Olive suede sloan yesterday and cannot wait for it to arrive. I love big bags. 

I'll share pictures when it arrives.


----------



## CatePNW

Thatsmypurse said:


> I don't know how to link! Lol....but I bought it on Amazon. Just type in  Miraclekoo Pom Pom and it will come up, it's the burgandy color! It is real rabbit fur though. I didn't know it was going to be real rabbits fur when I ordered it . The Bordeaux zip zip is so pretty! You will love it! ($114 now on Ilovedooney)I have a few Bitsys that I love too and yes, the crossbody is nice and long, I'm almost 5'9" and I don't have it on the longest setting. Some of the Saff. Bitsy colors are $99 right now, I was so tempted, but I really wanted a white one. I have the sage and it's really pretty IRL and goes with a lot in my wardrobe ( I wear a lot of jeans ) I also have the pebbled Bitsy bag in Oyster and love that color combo too! And I have the patent colored Bitsy in taupe, lol...Good luck, let me know if you end up purchasing



Thanks, found it on Amazon and put it in my cart so I can reference it later.  I'm still undecided on what bag to buy, but I love the burgundy pom so will probably get that.  I do love your sage Bitsy, so cute!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I ordered a couple of bags from ILD last night... This is my first time ordering from them. Are they pretty good with shipping, customer service and quality? I've heard good and bad. Just want to know what to expect. It said I will receive a shipping notice.


----------



## jeep317

My order arrived within a week. I also returned something & they refunded me the day it was delivered. I'd say excellent service!


----------



## carterazo

Thatsmypurse said:


> Yes, never had a problem with Dooney or ILovedooney with quality, I just won't order from a Donney.com anymore though because their shipping takes forever and there communication with the customer is poor.



Thanks!  I guess they are more likely to have a fully wrapped unused/untouched bag than a store.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> I ordered a couple of bags from ILD last night... This is my first time ordering from them. Are they pretty good with shipping, customer service and quality? I've heard good and bad. Just want to know what to expect. It said I will receive a shipping notice.


 
I've had good experiences with ILD. Although, I did pay the extra for speedy shipping.  But that's because I'm a very impatient person.  I didn't mind paying that since I got such a good price on the bag.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> I ordered a couple of bags from ILD last night... This is my first time ordering from them. Are they pretty good with shipping, customer service and quality? I've heard good and bad. Just want to know what to expect. It said I will receive a shipping notice.


I've had only ALL GOOD experiences with ILD Pcann! Shipping was about a week for me and they always emailed me when it shipped ! If you don't mind me asking, what did you order?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> I've had only ALL GOOD experiences with ILD Pcann! Shipping was about a week for me and they always emailed me when it shipped ! If you don't mind me asking, what did you order?




Oh that's awesome to hear! I hear horror stories about Dooney.com, so was hoping to hear good things about ILD. 

2 drawstrings... Montecito in Grey/Cranberry
                         Serena in Bone/Olive 
And a Nylon coin purse in yellow for a pop of color. It was under $20, so figured it was worth it. 

I've gone drawstring crazy! I think they look so classy with maxi dresses.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh that's awesome to hear! I hear horror stories about Dooney.com, so was hoping to hear good things about ILD.
> 
> 2 drawstrings... Montecito in Grey/Cranberry
> Serena in Bone/Olive
> And a Nylon coin purse in yellow for a pop of color. It was under $20, so figured it was worth it.
> 
> I've gone drawstring crazy! I think they look so classy with maxi dresses.


Great choices! I love yellow for that pop of color too! Enjoy! Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh that's awesome to hear! I hear horror stories about Dooney.com, so was hoping to hear good things about ILD.
> 
> 2 drawstrings... Montecito in Grey/Cranberry
> Serena in Bone/Olive
> And a Nylon coin purse in yellow for a pop of color. It was under $20, so figured it was worth it.
> 
> I've gone drawstring crazy! I think they look so classy with maxi dresses.




I can't wait to see your goodies! I've had all good experiences with ILoveDooney. Shipping is slow, about 9 days because it comes fedex dumb post but I'm patient if I have something nice to look forward to.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I can't wait to see your goodies! I've had all good experiences with ILoveDooney. Shipping is slow, about 9 days because it comes fedex dumb post but I'm patient if I have something nice to look forward to.




Yeah... I wasn't a big fan of the Sierra collection but thought I'd give it a try. The Montecito, I love. I'm excited but FedEx [emoji35]. Well hopefully I have by next Friday. Thanks for your input.


----------



## SEWDimples

PcanTannedBty said:


> I ordered a couple of bags from ILD last night... This is my first time ordering from them. Are they pretty good with shipping, customer service and quality? I've heard good and bad. Just want to know what to expect. It said I will receive a shipping notice.



I placed my first order on ILD on 1/26 and my bag arrived this morning. It was nicely packed considering the FedEx person left the box in the rain. So glad ILD packed it so well in the plastic, if not it would have gotten wet. I received my Suede Sloan in the Olive color. The price was a great deal. I will try them again.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*SEWD:*  glad you handbag arrived quickly and safely.   Enjoy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SEWDimples said:


> I placed my first order on ILD on 1/26 and my bag arrived this morning. It was nicely packed considering the FedEx person left the box in the rain. So glad ILD packed it so well in the plastic, if not it would have gotten wet. I received my Suede Sloan in the Olive color. The price was a great deal. I will try them again.




Ahh ok... I ordered on 1/29 and expected tomorrow. I always see good packing from others from ILD. This was my first order too. I have 2 more items in my cart if this goes well. 

Oh no... Glad your Sloan arrived safe and dry. That was crazy of the FedEx guy. Yes, the prices are awesome. Much better than the Q in my opinion. Paid for and done with.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Just left the outlet... Lots of new bags including all the newer colors (Melon, Strawberry, etc). Tried on the Flo Logan Drawstring in Natural. Way too small for me but gorgeous. Lots of bags on clearance (small and reg Flo's, Chelsea's, Lexington's, lots of Crossbodys, all colors in Clayton including  Sunflower, newer fabric Signature  collection, tons of colorful Zip Zips, Bristols, lots of All Claremont styles.... Lots and lots of good bags. Reveals when I get home (Yes YD, when I get home) Nothing special. I also have one from ILD waiting at home that I'm rushing home to see. [emoji16]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PCAN:  which outlet ?.... I'd like to call and see what colors they have in the Bristol, small Flo, and zip zip.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Orlando ... Hurry cause there were lots of Dooneynistas there!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> PCAN:  which outlet ?.... I'd like to call and see what colors they have in the Bristol, small Flo, and zip zip.




Orlando...

Bristol they had Chestnut, Natural, Ocean. Small Flo they had red, chestnut, black. Zip Zip... Every color you would want.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Florentine medium satchel on ILD/ebay in sunflower yellow.   Only 30% off.... but it's the color that made me stop and look.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> Florentine medium satchel on ILD/ebay in sunflower yellow.   Only 30% off.... but it's the color that made me stop and look.




I saw that too! It's beautiful!


----------



## duckiesforme

Macys is doing a presale on full priced handbags. the sale is for Feb. 24th. 25% off


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thought this was a good place to post this.  When JJ and I were at the Dooney outlet in Livermore morning, she asked about their policy for shipping bags.  The SA she spoke to said they will ship any bag in the store at the sales price for a $7.50 shipping fee.  JJ told her how far she had to drive to get there and the SA said if she went home and tomorrow regretted not getting a bag that was on sale, she can call and they would ship it.

She said if the bag is not in the Livermore store they have to call another store to see if they have it and are willing to ship it.  

Keep in mind the Livermore store is small so they don't have a lot of inventory, but they may have something you want and they're willing to ship it.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Orlando...
> 
> Bristol they had Chestnut, Natural, Ocean. Small Flo they had red, chestnut, black. Zip Zip... Every color you would want.




Have they changed the shipping policies? Every time I call on that red or black flo satchel it's not shippable. I haven't ordered from the outlets in awhile.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Have they changed the shipping policies? Every time I call on that red or black flo satchel it's not shippable. I haven't ordered from the outlets in awhile.




Hey there... Shipping policies hasn't changed that I know of. Normally the standard colors (red, natural, black, chestnut) aren't shippable.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

From my experience,  what can and cannot be shipped changes... both styles and color.  At different times of the year they seem to be more flexible.  I don't know if there is any rhyme or reason, the SA has to check in the computer for each style and color to see if it's shippable.   But I was able to get a black small Florentine satchel shipped to me.  I think it was during the summer last year.   I was surprised, because generally their 'core' colors (black, natural, tmoro, chestnut) are not shippable unless it's a style that is being phased out... like the Russell.


----------



## MaryBel

I think that when the style/color hits that 50% or more discount level and is marked as clearance (so most of the promotions no longer apply) that's when the item is shipable. I don't know this for sure but that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## macde90

The Logo Lock is at ILoveDooney for $208.60.


----------



## letstalkbags

duckiesforme said:


> Macys is doing a presale on full priced handbags. the sale is for Feb. 24th. 25% off


Thanks for posting !


----------



## MaryBel

macde90 said:


> The Logo Lock is at ILoveDooney for $208.60.



Btw, I just looked at ILD and these are the same style as the one I got at the outlet. Mine came with a matching wristlet and a fob. It doesn't say in the description at ILD but I'd guess they are included too since it's the same style #.


----------



## zinacef

Dooney Private Sample is on right now, great prices!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

zinacef said:


> Dooney Private Sample is on right now, great prices!


 
Lots of selections online.  But everything is final sale.  And I don't know if sample sale is production quality or not.   When they did sample sales in the stores or at the warehouse, some of the bags were truly samples.... missing pockets on the inside,  stampted sample on the inside, or configured differently than the final production model.  I'm a little leary.  I need to reread the email.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Yes, some great prices and some not. Santorini Shopper was 70% off at the outlets, I think Tessuta was as well. Some nice Florentine but if you don't like the leather (as we tend to be picky) we will be stuck with the final sale. I agree with LJ, about being leary. Unless someone hears otherwise, final sale usually means final sale. I would rather buy it off the ILD site where there is an option to return if not in acceptable condition.

Tough to do final sale online. I can understand it when you buy can person, where you can try on and inspect the bag, but it is a risk online, especially for bags....IMO.


----------



## duckiesforme

letstalkbags said:


> Thanks for posting !



you're welcome



















'


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Lots of selections online.  But everything is final sale.  And I don't know if sample sale is production quality or not.   When they did sample sales in the stores or at the warehouse, some of the bags were truly samples.... missing pockets on the inside,  stampted sample on the inside, or configured differently than the final production model.  I'm a little leary.  I need to reread the email.



They gave conflicting info:

The email says:
You're invited to enjoy great deals on overstock, discontinued or sample styles with savings up to 70% off at Dooney.com....

The site says:
Everything in this sale brand new and in its original packaging, but there's a catch: there are only a few of each available. With such limited quantities, no order is guaranteed and all sales are final. We will inform you within 48 hours if the product you order has sold out and cannot be fulfilled.

So my guess is there are samples in the bunch...not good on final sale!

There are some good items, or they were but I'll pass this one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sounds like the "private" sale isn't so private.      All I can say is, I'm never ordering anything from Dooney and Bourke's website again, so nothing for me.   Most of that stuff will probably show up on ILD sooner or later.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I received the email also.

When I clicked "enter sale" I had to submit my email address and zip code.  Looks like outlet prices on limited colors. (For example, select colors of the Pebble Charleston Shopper $95, reduced from $198.)  But I closed out and went back to dooney.com without going through the enter sale option and the sales prices are the same on the Charleston Shopper! 

Like Sarah said, not so private!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Glad I read everyone's comments...I completely overlooked "final sale"


----------



## so_me

Naturally,:shame: I just couldn't look and had to get buy a couple bags.

 I bought an Alto Zip Zip satchel in pewter and a Florentine Smith bag in bone.  Fingers crossed they are in perfect condition at $199 ea . 

I did like they separated the sale bags from reg stock, so I could zero in on the catagories I am interested in. The crocodile bags are gorgeous ... but way out of my budget. lol


----------



## Thatsmypurse

so_me said:


> Naturally,:shame: I just couldn't look and had to get buy a couple bags.
> 
> I bought an Alto Zip Zip satchel in pewter and a Florentine Smith bag in bone.  Fingers crossed they are in perfect condition at $199 ea .
> 
> I did like they separated the sale bags from reg stock, so I could zero in on the catagories I am interested in. The crocodile bags are gorgeous ... but way out of my budget. lol


I was looking at that smith bag too, but I think it's very Large for me, but gorgeous!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Sounds like the "private" sale isn't so private.      All I can say is, I'm never ordering anything from Dooney and Bourke's website again, so nothing for me.   Most of that stuff will probably show up on ILD sooner or later.


+1! Will wait for it on ILD, dooney.com s---s!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TMP:*  an Alto zip zip is pewter sound beautiful.  I wonder if that will be a new color in the future,  I don't remember them doing pewter before.   Hope you love both your new handbags.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TMP:*  an Alto zip zip is pewter sound beautiful.  I wonder if that will be a new color in the future,  I don't remember them doing pewter before.   Hope you love both your new handbags.


So_me bought those bags! not me! Lol! Wish I could have


----------



## PcanTannedBty

The Dooney private sale... Says it ends on 2/18... Does that mean it ends at midnight tonight or does it go all through tomorrow?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> The Dooney private sale... Says it ends on 2/18... Does that mean it ends at midnight tonight or does it go all through tomorrow?




My interpretation is it ends sometime 2/18... could be end of business day or midnight.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> My interpretation is it ends sometime 2/18... could be end of business day or midnight.




Ok, that's what I kinda thought. Thank you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh my... I just saw this on Dooney.com. Didn't know they had bags at that price. I guess this would be a deal.


----------



## so_me

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TMP:*  an Alto zip zip is pewter sound beautiful.  I wonder if that will be a new color in the future,  I don't remember them doing pewter before.   Hope you love both your new handbags.




Oh well ... I guess I won't see if it the bag is beautiful.  I just got notice Dooney cancelled the Alto zip zip in pewter to due to non-availability. They gave me 10% off my next order for compensation.  My bone Florentine Smith bag did ship though.  All is good... I was feeling guilty that shouldn't have ordered the bags.  I clearly do not need anymore bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I just saw this on Dooney.com. Didn't know they had bags at that price. I guess this would be a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276835



How many did you order??


----------



## MiaBorsa

so_me said:


> Oh well ... I guess I won't see if it the bag is beautiful.  I just got notice Dooney cancelled the Alto zip zip in pewter to due to non-availability. They gave me 10% off my next order for compensation.  My bone Florentine Smith bag did ship though.  All is good... I was feeling guilty that shouldn't have the ordered bags.  I clearly do not need anymore bags.



Well, at least you got one!


----------



## elbgrl

Tons of "as is" on QVC right now, and all on easy pay!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Tons of "as is" on QVC right now, and all on easy pay!



Guess all the holiday returns are accounted for!!       Thanks, Rosie.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> How many did you order??




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Too bad they didn't have my color ...  I would never pay that much for a bag.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Guess all the holiday returns are accounted for!!       Thanks, Rosie.



Lol, I"m a sucker - ordered the European leather Sophie in Nude.  Hope it's not a mess!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Lol, I"m a sucker - ordered the European leather Sophie in Nude.  Hope it's not a mess!



I'm not going to look; I can't afford another purse for a while.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm not going to look; I can't afford another purse for a while.


+1! Can't afford my husband to find out I bought another purse!


----------



## so_me

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, at least you got one!



I do not have any florentine bags in bone.  I just hope it isn't defective.  
It makes me look forward to Spring.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*so_me*:  good luck on the bone Florentine.  Hope it's a real winner.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I didn't realize how much ILD prices fluctuate. I just went on to get a Montecito and noticed that all prices increased at least $45. They made the increase within hours. I had finally decided on the color and wa-la... The price increased. Wow... No thank you!


----------



## ilikesunshine

elbgrl said:


> Lol, I"m a sucker - ordered the European leather Sophie in Nude.  Hope it's not a mess!




Can't wait to see it! I ordered the Nude and then cancelled the order. 



MiaBorsa said:


> I'm not going to look; I can't afford another purse for a while.




Don't, look [emoji4]



Thatsmypurse said:


> +1! Can't afford my husband to find out I bought another purse!




Right there with you...trying to behave


----------



## LifeIsDucky

PcanTannedBty said:


> I didn't realize how much ILD prices fluctuate. I just went on to get a Montecito and noticed that all prices increased at least $45. They made the increase within hours. I had finally decided on the color and wa-la... The price increased. Wow... No thank you!


Ditto!  I have been looking at the Montecito Lilliana for 2 weeks and finally decided on the butterscotch/red.  It was $201 this morning and $225 tonight.  Bummer.  I am going to wait.  If they can go up that fast maybe they can down that fast, too.  Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## YankeeDooney

LifeIsDucky said:


> Ditto!  I have been looking at the Montecito Lilliana for 2 weeks and finally decided on the butterscotch/red.  It was $201 this morning and $225 tonight.  Bummer.  I am going to wait.  If they can go up that fast maybe they can down that fast, too.  Fingers crossed for both of us!





PcanTannedBty said:


> I didn't realize how much ILD prices fluctuate. I just went on to get a Montecito and noticed that all prices increased at least $45. They made the increase within hours. I had finally decided on the color and wa-la... The price increased. Wow... No thank you!



Check the ILD eBay store. Sometimes the prices are different. Do it ASAP if you know what I mean.


----------



## MelissaPurse

LifeIsDucky said:


> Ditto!  I have been looking at the Montecito Lilliana for 2 weeks and finally decided on the butterscotch/red.  It was $201 this morning and $225 tonight.  Bummer.  I am going to wait.  If they can go up that fast maybe they can down that fast, too.  Fingers crossed for both of us!




Ha was just about to purchase the sunflower Flo satchel on their ILD eBay storefront and it went from $270 something to $398...,that's a big price change. Yep that's definitely putting a hold on adding a bright color to my collection [emoji30]womp womp


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I didn't realize how much ILD prices fluctuate. I just went on to get a Montecito and noticed that all prices increased at least $45. They made the increase within hours. I had finally decided on the color and wa-la... The price increased. Wow... No thank you!




It's funny you noticed too. I was just on ilovedooney and thought man these prices are high, what is going on?! I was in their store on Amazon and they were high.  I thought it was only the Amazon pricing, but the ilovedooney.com pricing seems even higher.  [emoji107]


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Lol, I"m a sucker - ordered the European leather Sophie in Nude.  Hope it's not a mess!




Pretty! Crossing my fingers for you to get a good one. [emoji4]


----------



## elbgrl

twoboyz said:


> pretty! Crossing my fingers for you to get a good one. [emoji4]



thx tb!


----------



## Twoboyz

I have to comment again on the recent price increases on Ilovedooney.  Some of the items are listed at full price. That can't be right.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I have to comment again on the recent price increases on Ilovedooney.  Some of the items are listed at full price. That can't be right.




I agree! I've been stalking the site for 2 days and the prices are crazy bad. I'm hoping they will make a $15 boo-boo like they did with the Chevron Gariella a year or so ago.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I have to comment again on the recent price increases on Ilovedooney.  Some of the items are listed at full price. That can't be right.





PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree! I've been stalking the site for 2 days and the prices are crazy bad. I'm hoping they will make a $15 boo-boo like they did with the Chevron Gariella a year or so ago.



They're prices are crazy and it's seems like Almost Everything went up in price!  Good deterrent for me though


----------



## ahirau

Thatsmypurse said:


> They're prices are crazy and it's seems like Almost Everything went up in price!  Good deterrent for me though


I think there was a short term sale advertised (winter sale the first part of Feb), that took many items to 55% off (snagged one I wanted). The bags I look at are now back to 40-50% off.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> I think there was a short term sale advertised (winter sale the first part of Feb), that took many items to 55% off (snagged one I wanted). The bags I look at are now back to 40-50% off.


I guess I'm just an "old school " girl...when things went on sale , back in the day, they Never went back UP in price ! It's a crazy system now. The thing that I still really don't get , is how a bag can be on Sale on ILD and still be sold full price on a Dooney.com . Just doesn't seem right , especially for those who might not know about ILD.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TMP:*  there pricing strategy has always been a mystery to me.  Maybe the bags on ILD are less perfect or maybe it has to do with selling a certain % of the inventory at full price and a certain % at a discount.  Retailers do this with sales all the time.... prices up,  prices down,  prices up,  prices down.   Or maybe there is some other reason.


----------



## LittleLucy

Is Macy's having a 25% off everything tomorrow?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Someone posted on the Deals, no chat, thread about the City Barlow on sale at Nordtrom.  I'm becoming obsessed with the City leather.  I find it very similar to Alto in look and feel.  I'm becoming obsessed.  The small Barlow, which is on sale is very small, and I already have one.  But the Flynn is also on sale..... it's tempting me.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Someone posted on the Deals, no chat, thread about the City Barlow on sale at Nordtrom.  I'm becoming obsessed with the City leather.  I find it very similar to Alto in look and feel.  I'm becoming obsessed.  The small Barlow, which is on sale is very small, and I already have one.  But the Flynn is also on sale..... it's tempting me.


I wish they had a different color though. Not a fan of the burnt orange.....yet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  I'm debating.  I don't mind the burnt orange, although I'd prefer some of the other colors.  but at least the burnt orange wouldn't duplicate other bags I have.

  My hesitation is the size and weight....how often would I reach for it,  considering how many other handbags I have?


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  I'm debating.  I don't mind the burnt orange, although I'd prefer some of the other colors.  but at least the burnt orange wouldn't duplicate other bags I have.
> 
> My hesitation is the size and weight....how often would I reach for it,  considering how many other handbags I have?


I do like the bag as well, but it does look large.  I have the same concerns. Not sure how often I would use, but difficult to say unless you try it on yourself.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Someone posted on the Deals, no chat, thread about the City Barlow on sale at Nordtrom.  I'm becoming obsessed with the City leather.  I find it very similar to Alto in look and feel.  I'm becoming obsessed.  The small Barlow, which is on sale is very small, and I already have one.  But the Flynn is also on sale..... it's tempting me.



Odd, I don't find the City leather like Alto at all.  It is more like a lamb leather to me.  My Alto bags are very structured and easily scratched and so far the City leather is not.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Odd, I don't find the City leather like Alto at all.  It is more like a lamb leather to me.  My Alto bags are very structured and easily scratched and so far the City leather is not.




That's what I was thinking. Its very soft leather.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oh, and I don't find the small Barlow to be small.      Here's a quick couple of shots with the zipzip.    It is narrower across the front...







But actually has more capacity...


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:* ...how often would I reach for it,  considering how many other handbags I have?



OK, I had to :giggles:


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, and I don't find the small Barlow to be small.      Here's a quick couple of shots with the zipzip.    It is narrower across the front...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But actually has more capacity...


I just finished carrying a small barlow and I can honestly say this is one of my favorites and that is saying a lot since I have MANY MANY Dooneys.  The leather is so soft and smooth and not heavy.  I love the no frills look and all the organization.  I like that I can carry it as a satchel, which I normally do, but also have the option of a strap.  I have natural, dusty rose, oyster, Bordeaux woven and Bordeaux croco.  The colors are so beautiful.  Loving the  barlow.  Dooney has done a great thing with this silhouette and the city leather.  For those who like the smooth flawless leather, this is it.  I hope Dooney makes more styles in this leather since the cost is the same as Florentine.


----------



## YankeeDooney

LifeIsDucky said:


> I just finished carrying a small barlow and I can honestly say this is one of my favorites and that is saying a lot since I have MANY MANY Dooneys.  The leather is so soft and smooth and not heavy.  I love the no frills look and all the organization.  I like that I can carry it as a satchel, which I normally do, but also have the option of a strap.  I have natural, dusty rose, oyster, Bordeaux woven and Bordeaux croco.  The colors are so beautiful.  Loving the  barlow.  Dooney has done a great thing with this silhouette and the city leather.  For those who like the smooth flawless leather, this is it.  I hope Dooney makes more styles in this leather since the cost is the same as Florentine.


I think we need to see a group photo.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> I just finished carrying a small barlow and I can honestly say this is one of my favorites and that is saying a lot since I have MANY MANY Dooneys.  The leather is so soft and smooth and not heavy.  I love the no frills look and all the organization.  I like that I can carry it as a satchel, which I normally do, but also have the option of a strap.  I have natural, dusty rose, oyster, Bordeaux woven and Bordeaux croco.  The colors are so beautiful.  Loving the  barlow.  Dooney has done a great thing with this silhouette and the city leather.  For those who like the smooth flawless leather, this is it.  I hope Dooney makes more styles in this leather since the cost is the same as Florentine.




*LifeIs:*  Wow,  that's a great collection.   I also love the Barlow in the City Leather.  I'm not sure the small is the best size for me,  I'd like to try the regular size also.  But I'm obsessed with the leather.  Right now I have the small Barlow in natural,  which is more of a saddle color, and I also have the Flynn in oyster (which is darker than the oyster in Florentine or pebbled leather).  I think I prefer the small Barlow to the Flynn,  but I'm a satchel girl,  so that's understandable.   I've never seen the Dusty Rose in person.  Can you describe the color?  I'd love to add the Dusty Rose and the light blue to my collection.


----------



## Twoboyz

LifeIsDucky said:


> I just finished carrying a small barlow and I can honestly say this is one of my favorites and that is saying a lot since I have MANY MANY Dooneys.  The leather is so soft and smooth and not heavy.  I love the no frills look and all the organization.  I like that I can carry it as a satchel, which I normally do, but also have the option of a strap.  I have natural, dusty rose, oyster, Bordeaux woven and Bordeaux croco.  The colors are so beautiful.  Loving the  barlow.  Dooney has done a great thing with this silhouette and the city leather.  For those who like the smooth flawless leather, this is it.  I hope Dooney makes more styles in this leather since the cost is the same as Florentine.




Great collection LID! I vote for a group photo too. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## rubylovesdooney

6pm.com has some dooney bags on sale.some are 50 to 60 percent off .they have a black large verona for 139.00.


----------



## Twoboyz

rubylovesdooney said:


> 6pm.com has some dooney bags on sale.some are 50 to 60 percent off .they have a black large verona for 139.00.




Oh man...that's the one I like. &#128580; decisions...


----------



## rubylovesdooney

Get it TB,I just got one.they sell out fast as they have single pieces and the best is you can return if you don't like.they are legit site


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> *LifeIs:*  Wow,  that's a great collection.   I also love the Barlow in the City Leather.  I'm not sure the small is the best size for me,  I'd like to try the regular size also.  But I'm obsessed with the leather.  Right now I have the small Barlow in natural,  which is more of a saddle color, and I also have the Flynn in oyster (which is darker than the oyster in Florentine or pebbled leather).  I think I prefer the small Barlow to the Flynn,  but I'm a satchel girl,  so that's understandable.   I've never seen the Dusty Rose in person.  Can you describe the color?  I'd love to add the Dusty Rose and the light blue to my collection.


Thank you.  Yes, I have three small and two regulars.  The small worked, but I do prefer the regular.  The regular is a little bigger (not much that it is too big) and it runs slightly more east / west than north / south which I also prefer.  It is a good medium size.  The dusty rose is hard to describe.  I would call it a soft mauve.  It is not red and not pink.  I do not like red bags but I absolutely love this color.  It is very unique.  If you google "Dooney and Bourke city Barlow" and click "images" there is a woman in sunglasses and a patterned long dress and denim jacket standing by a green building.  I think this photo is very true to color.  

I would love to post a photo.  I have tried several times but have no luck.  I do not have a cell phone, just an I Pad.


----------



## Twoboyz

rubylovesdooney said:


> Get it TB,I just got one.they sell out fast as they have single pieces and the best is you can return if you don't like.they are legit site




Thanks Ruby. I waited too long and missed out. I wasn't sure I wanted the large one so I hesitated. I'm glad you got one. That's a great price.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Odd, I don't find the City leather like Alto at all.  It is more like a lamb leather to me.  My Alto bags are very structured and easily scratched and so far the City leather is not.





PcanTannedBty said:


> That's what I was thinking. Its very soft leather.



I haven't seen the city leather but to me the one that feels more like Alto is the montecito.


----------



## Nml85

Well, I've done some damage over the weekend at TJs and Macy's...  Two dovers (tan and denim) two montecito Serena crossbodys (black and tan) and a Sydney in natural.  Not sure how many ill keep, but the two Serenas were just too pretty to pass up, and they were in superb condition.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I haven't seen the city leather but to me the one that feels more like Alto is the montecito.



I agree.  Though I don't know if the Montecito scratches as easily as the Alto.


----------



## Nml85

MiaBorsa said:


> I agree.  Though I don't know if the Montecito scratches as easily as the Alto.


FWIW, I scratched the underside of a montecito Serena strap with my fingernail, and it indented, but was still black.  Then I rubbed the indent with my thumb, and the spot looked great - I'm hoping these will patina a bit


----------



## letstalkbags

Nml85 said:


> Well, I've done some damage over the weekend at TJs and Macy's...  Two dovers (tan and denim) two montecito Serena crossbodys (black and tan) and a Sydney in natural.  Not sure how many ill keep, but the two Serenas were just too pretty to pass up, and they were in superb condition.


Wow ! Lucky finds, I am in love with the montecito  leather . I have the black regular size and it is fantastic !


----------



## YankeeDooney

So, can any of you ladies enlighten me on this trade-in event that Dillard's has going on. I have never heard if it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> So, can any of you ladies enlighten me on this trade-in event that Dillard's has going on. I have never heard if it.



Here ya go.   Dillard's donates the traded in bags to women's charities.


----------



## CheesyFactory

from where can i buy products online, i live in ahmedabad , INdia, can anyone please give me proper information


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Macy's... Dooney lizard zip zip.... now in Cobalt blue.... on sale $200, and an extra 20% off sale (EASTER).


That cobalt blue is stunning.  I have it in pebbled leather in the zz and it's a light navy color.   I can't tell from the pics on the Macy's site if the lizard is a lighter color... it does look brighter.   I want that bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Macy's... Dooney lizard zip zip.... now in Cobalt blue.... on sale $200, and an extra 20% off sale (EASTER).
> 
> 
> That cobalt blue is stunning.  I have it in pebbled leather in the zz and it's a light navy color.   I can't tell from the pics on the Macy's site if the lizard is a lighter color... it does look brighter.   I want that bag.


I agree with you LJ. I would love to see that in person. The blue looks very pretty but not sure how dark or light the true color is since the product shots vary on the different styles with this color. I find it frustrating that these are hard to find in store, but that seems to be the case with most Dooney's. I really wish Dooney would post short videos of their products. They don't need to be a major production, just enough to give us a sense of true color and size, maybe a look at the interior. I think it would really boost sales in the long run.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I agree with you LJ. I would love to see that in person. The blue looks very pretty but not sure how dark or light the true color is since the product shots vary on the different styles with this color. I find it frustrating that these are hard to find in store, but that seems to be the case with most Dooney's. I really wish Dooney would post short videos of their products. They don't need to be a major production, just enough to give us a sense of true color and size, maybe a look at the interior. I think it would really boost sales in the long run.



Hahaha.  Dooney can't even get their website to function so there is no danger of them doing anything positive for their customers.   The best hope of a product video is Zappos or QVC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Macy's... Dooney lizard zip zip.... now in Cobalt blue.... on sale $200, and an extra 20% off sale (EASTER).
> 
> 
> That cobalt blue is stunning.  I have it in pebbled leather in the zz and it's a light navy color.   I can't tell from the pics on the Macy's site if the lizard is a lighter color... it does look brighter.   I want that bag.



Are you buying, LJ?   Macy's has a great return policy if you don't love it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  I don't know if I'm going to buy it.  I'm very tempted,  but I bought so many handbags in Jan and Feb,  that I'm trying to restrain myself.  Today I'm tempted by the Barlow on the Norstrom site and the cobalt lizard zip zip from Macy's.  Maybe by morning the urge will pass.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Maybe by morning the urge will pass.



   Good luck with that!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Good luck with that!!




It's a daily struggle.  But space and $ can sometimes balance the need for another handbag.   


Yesterday I wore a deep purple blouse with a small pattern in yellow/black/shades of brown.   Purple and yellow were the dominate colors.  Now, you know I have many, many, many, many, many handbags to choose from,  and every color of the rainbow.  None of my accessible purple handbags matched the color of the blouse well enough and they looked so dark.  Then  I thought a yellow handbag would work best.  But my yellow handbags (and I'm sure I have at least 3 of them) were all buried in the closet awaiting the spring unearthing.  My next choice was the natural Flo.... but the weather was rainy,  so that was out.   I ended up with a saddle color ostrich satchel.  It looked fine,  but it wasn't perfect,  to my eye.


OK,  so as problems go,  this is not major.  It's not even important.  But it does remind me that buying more handbags won't make my life better or easier.... because I won't be able to find them when I need them.  So that is what is keeping me from buying the burnt orange Barlow and the colbalt lizard zip zip.  At least it's keeping the desire under control,  for now.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Saw a Strawberry Zip Zip yesterday at Dillard's for $65. Wish I was a Zip Zip fan. It was such a beautiful shade of pink.


----------



## InStitches49

In the middle of March, the Dooney site had a sale which I thought was pretty good.  I ordered the Zip Zip bag in the oyster for about $145.  However, earlier this week I went to check on the order thinking that surely enough time had passed to get shipment information. Guess what?  The order wasn't even processed due to "circumstances beyond our control" according to the reply email I got.  So I just cancelled the order rather than wait any longer.  Is this typical slow motion working for Dooney or did something really cause this delay?  It was frustrating since they had a decent sale on some purses and I can imagine I wasn't the only person waiting and waiting.  Oh, well....


----------



## MiaBorsa

InStitches49 said:


> In the middle of March, the Dooney site had a sale which I thought was pretty good.  I ordered the Zip Zip bag in the oyster for about $145.  However, earlier this week I went to check on the order thinking that surely enough time had passed to get shipment information. Guess what?  The order wasn't even processed due to "circumstances beyond our control" according to the reply email I got.  So I just cancelled the order rather than wait any longer.  Is this typical slow motion working for Dooney or did something really cause this delay?  It was frustrating since they had a decent sale on some purses and I can imagine I wasn't the only person waiting and waiting.  Oh, well....



Sorry you were disappointed and didn't get your bag.   Unfortunately, this is all too common with Dooney.com.   Check this thread for more...   http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-com-please-get-your-act-together-931336.html


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Sorry you were disappointed and didn't get your bag.   Unfortunately, this is all too common with Dooney.com.   Check this thread for more...   http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-com-please-get-your-act-together-931336.html


Not sue if you're close to a D&B outlet store but the Zip Zip is discounted at 50% for $99.00!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Piggybacking on comment from Dooney Deals No Chat thread... 

Since the Barlow and City bags are on ILD, I'm thinking they aren't too far from showing up at the outlets. My SA  mentioned to me about 2 months ago that they may start trickling in around May.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Piggybacking on comment from Dooney Deals No Chat thread...
> 
> Since the Barlow and City bags are on ILD, I'm thinking they aren't too far from showing up at the outlets. My SA  mentioned to me about 2 months ago that they may start trickling in around May.


You got it girl. That is what I am curious about. I would really like to see these in person. So far I've only seen the small Barlow and that is too small for me. ILD's prices are too high still, IMO.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> You got it girl. That is what I am curious about. I would really like to see these in person. So far I've only seen the small Barlow and that is too small for me. ILD's prices are too high still, IMO.




I'm thinking they will hit the outlets mid next month. I use to be head over heels about this style. Love they style but how the handles lay bothers me a bit kind of like my Brennas or you know I would have snatched one or two up already.  They lay very awkward in my opinion. I agree, prices are too high.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm thinking they will hit the outlets mid next month. I use to be head over heels about this style. Love they style but how the handles lay bothers me a bit kind of like my Brennas or you know I would have snatched one or two up already.  They lay very awkward in my opinion. I agree, prices are too high.


Yes, I agree about the handles. They almost look like an afterthought in a way. They just don't seem to integrate into the overall design. However, I would still like to see them in person to determine if iit will be love or meh.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD*:  I'm hoping the City collection shows up at the outlets soon.  I was tempted by the ILD listing,  but I want a better price and they didn't have a color I wanted in the regular sized Barlow.  I have the small Barlow,  love the leather,  but I think it's a tad small.


The Barlow I have is called natural,  but it's really a chestnut color,  much darker than the Flo natural color.   I also have the oyster in the City leather Flynn,  The oyster is darker than the pebbled oyster,  it's more like the taupe Flo,  which is a light shade, at least the one I have is.  We really need to see the colors in person.


I don't use the shoulder strap,  so the handles aren't a problem for me.


*PCAN and YD:*  keep us posted on the outlet debut.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD*:  I'm hoping the City collection shows up at the outlets soon.  I was tempted by the ILD listing,  but I want a better price and they didn't have a color I wanted in the regular sized Barlow.  I have the small Barlow,  love the leather,  but I think it's a tad small.
> 
> 
> The Barlow I have is called natural,  but it's really a chestnut color,  much darker than the Flo natural color.   I also have the oyster in the City leather Flynn,  The oyster is darker than the pebbled oyster,  it's more like the taupe Flo,  which is a light shade, at least the one I have is.  We really need to see the colors in person.
> 
> 
> I don't use the shoulder strap,  so the handles aren't a problem for me.
> 
> 
> *PCAN and YD:*  keep us posted on the outlet debut.


Sure thing. I think Pcan is closer to the outlets so hopefully she will give us a heads-up. I tend to call the outlet first since it's not a short ride for me.


----------



## MelissaPurse

For those who do a lot of eBay shopping I recently discover the eBay bucks program wishing I knew about it earlier. Just wanted to share the info for those who may not be aware.
Go to your eBay account and activate it. I am now realizing I lost a lot of money not doing this long time ago. Like two weeks ago they had a eBay bucks deal that lasted 3 days  where you get 20% back in eBay bucks off of any fashion purchases. I took advantage now I have $130 eBay bucks I can use&#129303;
Here's the enrollment link..
http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/ebay-bucks.html


----------



## YankeeDooney

So 10 hours later I check my email to discover Nordstrom rack had a Dooney event. I missed it again!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> So 10 hours later I check my email to discover Nordstrom rack had a Dooney event. I missed it again!



I opened that email within 10 minutes of receipt; when I clicked to Nordstrom Rack almost everything was SOLD OUT.   So, you didn't miss much.


----------



## Suzwhat

As Caledonia points out, ILD site got a make over.   Looks like a lot more colors and more bags are included too.  Pebble grain Colette is there now in Ivy.  I don't see any reviews that used to be there like the Seville Callie.


----------



## Suzwhat

The reviews are back on ILD.  Spoke too soon.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

New coupon on ILD main site,  don't know if it works on ebay site.
Coupon NEWLOOK for $25 off.


I just bought the regular size Barlow in Desert Rose.  With the coupon it was 33% off.  I'll save the other colors for better sales after the summer.


BTW,  ILD is charging me tax now,  but the shipping was free (it was charged,  but then credited out).  Is that a sign for the future.


BTW,  the ILD main site was $2 more on the bag than the ebay site.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Interesting about the tax.   I wonder if that will apply for Ebay ILD purchases as well...?


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> New coupon on ILD main site,  don't know if it works on ebay site.
> Coupon NEWLOOK for $25 off.
> 
> 
> I just bought the regular size Barlow in Desert Rose.  With the coupon it was 33% off.  I'll save the other colors for better sales after the summer.
> 
> 
> BTW,  ILD is charging me tax now,  but the shipping was free (it was charged,  but then credited out).  Is that a sign for the future.
> 
> 
> BTW,  the ILD main site was $2 more on the bag than the ebay site.





MiaBorsa said:


> Interesting about the tax.   I wonder if that will apply for Ebay ILD purchases as well...?




LJ, thanks for the info. I have been wanting the Flynn. So, yes, the code worked for me--then I saw th 17.57 for tax and it made me mad, so I did not submit my order. Geese....so hard to get a deal.....


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> LJ, thanks for the info. I have been wanting the Flynn. So, yes, the code worked for me--then I saw th 17.57 for tax and it made me mad, so I did not submit my order. Geese....so hard to get a deal.....


Mrs KC, I was NOT charged tax for my Flynn from ILD just a few days ago, and I see you also live in IN ... wonder why?


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Mrs KC, I was NOT charged tax for my Flynn from ILD just a few days ago, and I see you also live in IN ... wonder why?



I know!  I just ordered a wristlet last week and wasn't charged tax....they must have changed their process.  Boo!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Since they just recently updated the website, the tax thing was probably instituted then.   I was going to test to see if I get charged tax, but it won't take my password for some reason.   Oh well.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Since they just recently updated the website, the tax thing was probably instituted then.   I was going to test to see if I get charged tax, but it won't take my password for some reason.   Oh well.



I was trying to do the same, but had the same issue. And to make it worse, when you request a new password, you never get the email to reset it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I had the same issue with password.  I finally used paypal.
As for the tax, even if I'm not charged tax by a merchant,  I'm supposed to pay the tax for all my
purchases that are taxable, when I file income taxes in NY.  So in the end,  I pay the tax.
If the merchant charges the tax, it's less record keeping for me in the end.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Same password issue here, maybe when Monday morning rolls around someone there will send us our emails :lolots:


----------



## MaryBel

Oh well, I fell for the $25 discount at ILD. I ordered the black python Sloan. I wanted this one since December when I got the brown boa, so at the end with the tax it ended up being a $10 discount but since they are charging tax now, it was still good.  

I checked out as guest but then used my same email and created an account and it let me do it! So we'll see what happens, maybe I'll end up with this order in my old account or just the new account. It doesn't matter. I remember the last time they changed the site (before this time) the same thing happened to my account, kind of like all accounts were lost. I had to sign up again.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  I'm glad I'm not alone in falling off the wagon.  Enjoy your new Sloan.  I love the snake prints they did.  The Sloan style is just not my thing.


I got an email this morning.... confirming my dusty rose Barlow had shipped. I couldn't log into my account,  but I was able to see the order by entering the order # on ILD.  Also I was able to use the tracking number in the order confirmation  and it turns out to be FedEx.  Package is coming from CA, Smartpost,  so it will take a week.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> I had the same issue with password.  I finally used paypal.
> As for the tax, even if I'm not charged tax by a merchant,  I'm supposed to pay the tax for all my
> purchases that are taxable, when I file income taxes in NY.  So in the end,  I pay the tax.
> If the merchant charges the tax, it's less record keeping for me in the end.


The key word is "SUPPOSED" to pay! I'm sure most people don't !  and not necessarily on purpose.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thatsmypurse said:


> The key word is "SUPPOSED" to pay! I'm sure most people don't !  and not necessarily on purpose.




True.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I'm glad I'm not alone in falling off the wagon.  Enjoy your new Sloan.  I love the snake prints they did.  The Sloan style is just not my thing.
> 
> 
> I got an email this morning.... confirming my dusty rose Barlow had shipped. I couldn't log into my account,  but I was able to see the order by entering the order # on ILD.  Also I was able to use the tracking number in the order confirmation  and it turns out to be FedEx.  Package is coming from CA, Smartpost,  so it will take a week.


Very exciting LJ. Looking forward to your review. I was eying that color too but so many nice ones.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  on the Dooney site they are showing a lot of colors for the City Barlow.  If the regular size Barlow works better for me than the small did,  then I want to get the blue and the pistachio, and maybe a black.  But only if I can find it at 40% off or better.   And now you know why my collection over floweth.  When I like a style,  I want to collect it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  on the Dooney site they are showing a lot of colors for the City Barlow.  If the regular size Barlow works better for me than the small did,  then I want to get the blue and the pistachio, and maybe a black.  But only if I can find it at 40% off or better.   And now you know why my collection over floweth.  When I like a style,  I want to collect it.


Well LJ, you are in good company with that philosophy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just an FYI on the sales tax thing.   Most of you know that you can also buy from ILD via Amazon.com.   When I add a bag to my Amazon cart and go to check out, NO TAX is added.    So unless the ILD website is offering some kind of promotion it will probably save some money to shop via Amazon or the Ebay storefront.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Just an FYI on the sales tax thing.   Most of you know that you can also buy from ILD via Amazon.com.   When I add a bag to my Amazon cart and go to check out, NO TAX is added.    So unless the ILD website is offering some kind of promotion it will probably save some money to shop via Amazon or the Ebay storefront.



Good idea! Unfortunately,  they don't have the color I want--but I will keep checking.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Just an FYI on the sales tax thing.   Most of you know that you can also buy from ILD via Amazon.com.   When I add a bag to my Amazon cart and go to check out, NO TAX is added.    So unless the ILD website is offering some kind of promotion it will probably save some money to shop via Amazon or the Ebay storefront.


I did not know this, Thanks Mia 

  I wasn't able to get a password, but created a new account and just bought the small lexington in the dark grey color, total after tax and free shipping  ..... wait for it ..... $100 and 58 cents! 

  I love a deal almost as much as I love a Dooney


----------



## BagAddiction712

Planning on going to the outlet in Central Valley ny this weekend. Has anyone been there recently?


----------



## MrsKC

Ok the NEWLOOK code did not work for me on the Amazon ILD store front,  just FYI.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Ok the NEWLOOK code did not work for me on the Amazon ILD store front,  just FYI.




I used the code on the regular ILD site today and it worked.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I used the code on the regular ILD site today and it worked.



Hmm...ok. I am not completely committed to anything,  wanted to see if it worked on a tax free site.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just guessing here, but the "NewLook" probably just applies on the "new" ILD website, and not on other storefronts.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just thought I'd mention that I noticed ILD is now on ***********.   Currently the rebate is 2%.   Not huge, but every bit helps.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  thanks.  I wonder about Mr. Rebates.  I'll have to check.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  thanks.  I wonder about Mr. Rebates.  I'll have to check.



Yes, but currently only 1%.   Previously the rebate sites worked on Dooney.com but not ILD.   Also, it always pays to check both sites since they have different percentages at times.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  thanks


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Dooney has a Spring Fling sale.  If you wanted two items but want the sale price on both, do you order each separately?  I have SERIOUS spring fever!


----------



## Pixie RN

I imagine you would have to order separately. I ordered the large City Barlow in the blue a little while ago with the $90 discount and no tax. I saw the blue at Dooney last week at the Grand Canal Shoppes in Las Vegas. It is a pretty blue. I have the black and desert. I used the black as my carryon and it was packed, but it was easy to handle, stayed snapped and held it's own. This bag is a real workhorse for me and holds up so well. I did not see any Barlows at the Dooney outlet and I was there twice. Florentines, Claremonts, MLB, lots of Saffiano Zip Zips, Lexingtions, and Crossbodys. Service at the boutique was pathetic. SA's at the outlet were so helpful, went out of their way to find a wallet I had been looking for, and found it at the Livermore outlet and they have shipped it to me. Really liked the medium Raleigh bag, but that lining was just to light for me.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Pixie RN said:


> I imagine you would have to order separately. I ordered the large City Barlow in the blue a little while ago with the $90 discount and no tax. I saw the blue at Dooney last week at the Grand Canal Shoppes in Las Vegas. It is a pretty blue. I have the black and desert. I used the black as my carryon and it was packed, but it was easy to handle, stayed snapped and held it's own. This bag is a real workhorse for me and holds up so well. I did not see any Barlows at the Dooney outlet and I was there twice. Florentines, Claremonts, MLB, lots of Saffiano Zip Zips, Lexingtions, and Crossbodys. Service at the boutique was pathetic. SA's at the outlet were so helpful, went out of their way to find a wallet I had been looking for, and found it at the Livermore outlet and they have shipped it to me. Really liked the medium Raleigh bag, but that lining was just to light for me.


Thank you for the advice.  I may do some trades instead.  I, too, love everything about City Barlows.  I have oyster, natural and rose.  I want the bone yet.  I have always had a thing for ivory and bone Dooneys.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> Dooney has a Spring Fling sale.  If you wanted two items but want the sale price on both, do you order each separately?  I have SERIOUS spring fever!



OK, what did you get??


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, what did you get??


I'm getting a Raleigh Jenny in white, a Verona Bionda Elisa in magenta and a City Barlow in bone (if available).  I have my eye on four bitsy bags' but those will have to wait.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> I'm getting a Raleigh Jenny in white, a Verona Bionda Elisa in magenta and a City Barlow in bone (if available).  I have my eye on four bitsy bags' but those will have to wait.



   Sounds like a great haul, LID!    I went for the medium Roxy and a couple of days ago I ordered the Islamadoro tote so I hope we don't have to wait till Labor Day to get our stuff.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today is the final day of the Dooney "Buy More & Save More" sale if anyone is on the fence.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Sounds like a great haul, LID!    I went for the medium Roxy and a couple of days ago I ordered the Islamadoro tote so I hope we don't have to wait till Labor Day to get our stuff.


It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas........sing along now ladies.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ILD main site... small Flo satchel, Made in America, navy $219.
Also Sloan Snake $149. and also Python Sloan $149.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ILD on ebay,  small Flo in Olive $219.


----------



## annie1

Large new flo natural $250


----------



## annie1

annie1 said:


> Large new flo natural $250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341924




Sorry it was $185 including shipping


----------



## lavenderjunkie

annie:  a great deal.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hey Dooneynistas... I just wanted to make you aware that the City Collection (Barlow, small and large and the Flynn) are at my outlets in about 5 colors, however, they are not shippable. [emoji17]. They are 30% off. I just wanted to pass on to those who live near an outlet. I already have the large on hold in Taupe and Ocean. I haven't seen either of those colors in person, so I'm pretty excited. I've seen A few others in person but not these, so hopefully I like them.

Just wanted to pass this on because I received the call today.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey Dooneynistas... I just wanted to make you aware that the City Collection (Barlow, small and large and the Flynn) are at my outlets in about 5 colors, however, they are not shippable. [emoji17]. They are 30% off. I just wanted to pass on to those who live near an outlet. I already have the large on hold in Taupe and Ocean. I haven't seen either of those colors in person, so I'm pretty excited. I've seen A few others in person but not these, so hopefully I like them.
> 
> Just wanted to pass this on because I received the call today.


GF, any chance you could take pics of any colors down there? It would help make decisions easier.
No pressure, only if convenient to do.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  put a hold on the Flynn also.  With the longer straps,  you might like that one better than the Barlow.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  put a hold on the Flynn also.  With the longer straps,  you might like that one better than the Barlow.




Yeah, I actually tried on the Flynn a couple times. I like it and it's very comfortable but I'm not really a tote kinda girl BUT if they get one in Ocean, I'm all over it. I have acquired a few over the past few totes months just  to use for traveling. I have a few trips planned this summer and didn't want to carry only satchels. 

Bone



Black


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> GF, any chance you could take pics of any colors down there? It would help make decisions easier.
> No pressure, only if convenient to do.




Will do girlfriend! It won't be till Thursday.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  you are one step ahead.  

  I should have known you would be well acquainted with the Flynn.


----------



## casmitty

Good day all.  I stopped by Nordstrom Rack in Garden City, NY to return an item.  Couldn't help but stroll over to the purse section and what did I see? A large Alto Roma in Natural;   Price $426 marked down from $725!!!  Hoping that whoever snags this beautiful handbag will enjoy it as it is a timeless classic.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Cas*:  great find.  Wish I was closer so I could snag it up.


----------



## handbaghuntress

Anyone know if the Dooney outlets are having a Mother's Day sale or anything for this weekend?


----------



## YankeeDooney

handbaghuntress said:


> Anyone know if the Dooney outlets are having a Mother's Day sale or anything for this weekend?


Pebbled Zip zips $99. Gift sets $49 (key fob, card keeper, coin purse)

3 Days Only


----------



## handbaghuntress

YankeeDooney said:


> Pebbled Zip zips $99. Gift sets $49 (key fob, card keeper, coin purse)
> 
> 3 Days Only




Thank you! I was hoping there would be a sale on Florentines or something. My husband is going to be traveling past the reading outlet and I was going to make him stop lol


----------



## YankeeDooney

handbaghuntress said:


> Thank you! I was hoping there would be a sale on Florentines or something. My husband is going to be traveling past the reading outlet and I was going to make him stop lol


You could call them and put something on hold. I think the Florentines arre 40% off.


----------



## luvcoach2

YankeeDooney said:


> Pebbled Zip zips $99. Gift sets $49 (key fob, card keeper, coin purse)
> 
> 3 Days Only



Was excited to see the email and add another Zip Zip. Ordered the Hot Pink. I have been wanting it for some time and was very glad to get it for this price.


----------



## Caledonia

Frame coin purses back on ILoveDooney - Red, Black & Caramel, $44.


----------



## Caledonia

Only Red left...
_love these little purses 
_


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Does anyone recall if Dooney.com has any special offers on / near Memorial Day weekend?  I sent a trade but did not get the amount I was hoping for.  I am now trying to decide if I should buy a less expensive bag for what would essentially be 50 % off or buy the bag I had intended but only receiving 25 % off, which seems silly to use a trade when I could get the same price if it was just on sale.  Oh the madness.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

LifeIsDucky said:


> Does anyone recall if Dooney.com has any special offers on / near Memorial Day weekend?  I sent a trade but did not get the amount I was hoping for.  I am now trying to decide if I should buy a less expensive bag for what would essentially be 50 % off or buy the bag I had intended but only receiving 25 % off, which seems silly to use a trade when I could get the same price if it was just on sale.  Oh the madness.




From what I remember, they do a red, white and blue additional % off. Can't remember if it's 20 or 25.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nm...


----------



## aerinha

Not sure where to post this, but the seller I just got my flo barlow from now has a chestnut listed for $180.  This is my second happy purchase from him.  It is a qvc return but they show you and describe the actual bag you are getting and both times I found his description was more dire than what turned up at my house.

Someone bought her.  If it was anyone here, I would love to see pics.


----------



## mossgirl84

I might have an opportunity to head to the Williamsburg, VA outlets tomorrow but I didn't know if it would be worth a 3 hour drive - anyone know if they are featuring any discounts on Florentines?  I know I missed the big Memorial Day blowout; I got stuck entertaining bored inlaws last weekend.  Boo...

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## YankeeDooney

mossgirl84 said:


> I might have an opportunity to head to the Williamsburg, VA outlets tomorrow but I didn't know if it would be worth a 3 hour drive - anyone know if they are featuring any discounts on Florentines?  I know I missed the big Memorial Day blowout; I got stuck entertaining bored inlaws last weekend.  Boo...
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


Better to call ahead and ask. If you are looking for a particular bag, that would be easier for them to tell you if it is there. Call when they open, less busy. They had 40-60% off. Some were in Clearance for 60% off.


----------



## mossgirl84

YankeeDooney said:


> Better to call ahead and ask. If you are looking for a particular bag, that would be easier for them to tell you if it is there. Call when they open, less busy. They had 40-60% off. Some were in Clearance for 60% off.


I'll definitely give them a ring tomorrow morning.  I haven't been buying much lately but I've been getting the urge to check out some new Florentine leather!  Thanks!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

mossgirl84 said:


> I might have an opportunity to head to the Williamsburg, VA outlets tomorrow but I didn't know if it would be worth a 3 hour drive - anyone know if they are featuring any discounts on Florentines?  I know I missed the big Memorial Day blowout; I got stuck entertaining bored inlaws last weekend.  Boo...
> 
> Thanks for any advice!




Most outlets now have the large Flo Zip Barlow in stock at 40% off of $458, which is awesome!


----------



## mossgirl84

PcanTannedBty said:


> Most outlets now have the large Flo Zip Barlow in stock at 40% off of $458, which is awesome!


Wow, what a deal!  Thanks!

I really love your profile pic!  Such a cute idea to make that into a magazine cover.  I'll bet those Sunflower Flo's are impossible to find now!


----------



## YankeeDooney

I just picked up a Florentine Stanwich Satchel for 60% off at the outlet. Such happiness!!!


----------



## momjules

YankeeDooney said:


> I just picked up a Florentine Stanwich Satchel for 60% off at the outlet. Such happiness!!!




Yes. Love the florentine!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> I just picked up a Florentine Stanwich Satchel for 60% off at the outlet. Such happiness!!!




Yay... Did you post?


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay... Did you post?



Here it is! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/your-new-dooney-a-mini-reveal-thread-880230-691.html

Funny how you can get more excited about getting an older style especially if it is a deal.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Looks like the small Flo satchels on the ILD site in natural and brown are from the Made in USA collection.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

OK,  so the price on the lizard zip zip is too good to pass up in Macy's private sale.  I posted under DEALS, no chat.   


Now the question is..... what color should I get.....  black and blue are top contenders.  But the brown and peanut brittle are beautiful too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> OK,  so the price on the lizard zip zip is too good to pass up in Macy's private sale.  I posted under DEALS, no chat.
> 
> 
> Now the question is..... what color should I get.....  black and blue are top contenders.  But the brown and peanut brittle are beautiful too.



Also, e*bates is 10% on Macy's today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks


----------



## YankeeDooney

Does anyone know the approximate cost to ship a bag back to ILD? 
Is it easy to do refunds with them?


----------



## MiaBorsa

It depends on the weight and size of the package and the type of shipping you select; on a normal size handbag you'll probably pay around $15.   I have never had any problem with returns to ILD.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> It depends on the weight and size of the package and the type of shipping you select; on a normal size handbag you'll probably pay around $15.   I have never had any problem with returns to ILD.


Thanks MB. The struggle is real. Trying to decide if I want to take a gamble or two.


----------



## MiaBorsa

*New promo at Dooney.com...*


----------



## MiaBorsa

I wonder if that "5 Days of Summer Fun" will be the summer version of the 12 DoD??


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> I wonder if that "5 Days of Summer Fun" will be the summer version of the 12 DoD??


Oooooh.  Christmas in July!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Day 1 is up and looks like a snooze.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Prices are still better on ILD! You think Dooney.com would at least match that price for their "Summer Fun" sale!
I just got the nylon pouchette from ILD in mint for $35 + free shipping. I got it for  when I go for my walks and just wanna bring my phone and keys ! Dooney.com is charging $49 (for the same bag/color )plus shipping! That just boggles my mind!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Prices are still better on ILD! You think Dooney.com would at least match that price for their "Summer Fun" sale!
> I just got the nylon pouchette from ILD in mint for $35 + free shipping. I got it for  when I go for my walks and just wanna bring my phone and keys ! Dooney.com is charging $49 (for the same bag/color )plus shipping! That just boggles my mind!


I agree; this sale isn't generating much excitement.


----------



## oldbaglover

Thatsmypurse said:


> Prices are still better on ILD! You think Dooney.com would at least match that price for their "Summer Fun" sale!
> I just got the nylon pouchette from ILD in mint for $35 + free shipping. I got it for  when I go for my walks and just wanna bring my phone and keys ! Dooney.com is charging $49 (for the same bag/color )plus shipping! That just boggles my mind!


ILD has raised the price of the nylon pouchette to the same price as Dooney.com.  I was considering buying one in black when they were on sale a few weeks ago but have changed my mind due to the increase.


----------



## aerinha

Thatsmypurse said:


> Prices are still better on ILD! You think Dooney.com would at least match that price for their "Summer Fun" sale!
> I just got the nylon pouchette from ILD in mint for $35 + free shipping. I got it for  when I go for my walks and just wanna bring my phone and keys ! Dooney.com is charging $49 (for the same bag/color )plus shipping! That just boggles my mind!



It is a great bag.  I had to use my small wallet but then it held everything else I normally carry.  You may find it does more than go for walks


----------



## Thatsmypurse

oldbaglover said:


> ILD has raised the price of the nylon pouchette to the same price as Dooney.com.  I was considering buying one in black when they were on sale a few weeks ago but have changed my mind due to the increase.


ILD still has 3 pouchettes for 35.00, the one with the leather duck emblem. They only have mint, pink and orchid. I just bought mine today in mint.
The other pouchettes in the stripe and the older nylon cost more, though they do have more color choices.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

aerinha said:


> It is a great bag.  I had to use my small wallet but then it held everything else I normally carry.  You may find it does more than go for walks


Thanks for the info! I'm planning on "maybe " cutting off the strap and using my strap from my bitsy bag(it has tiny lobster clasps)I believe the color straps are the same.  Then I can use it as a pouch in some of my larger bags. I own the Mint nylon drawsting bag and it has a lot of room, so I thought I could use it in their when I'm not using it as a crossbody! will let you know if my plan works!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Prices are still better on ILD! You think Dooney.com would at least match that price for their "Summer Fun" sale!
> I just got the nylon pouchette from ILD in mint for $35 + free shipping. I got it for  when I go for my walks and just wanna bring my phone and keys ! Dooney.com is charging $49 (for the same bag/color )plus shipping! That just boggles my mind!



That's a great price for this little bag! I got the same one in mint and red a few months back and I'm so glad I did. Thinking on taking one of them on vacation.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> That's a great price for this little bag! I got the same one in mint and red a few months back and I'm so glad I did. Thinking on taking one of them on vacation.


They would be perfect for vacation! I also like that it is more "sporty" for when I'm just wearing a T-shirt and shorts! Some of my other purses sometimes feel to "dressy" for my outfit, especially in summer! Enjoy yours! Red is really nice too! I was thinking of maybe getting the pink one too , for that price! Cheaper than a wristlet !


----------



## elbgrl

Highly recommend!  Went on a 4 mile hike thru the mountains a few weeks ago and this nylon pouchette did too.  Of course other family members had the backpacks with the water bottles and snacks, but still I was glad I had it.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> Highly recommend!  Went on a 4 mile hike thru the mountains a few weeks ago and this nylon pouchette did too.  Of course other family members had the backpacks with the water bottles and snacks, but still I was glad I had it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393254


Looks great! Love it in yellow! I actually have the Dooney nylon backpack in grey, but I like bag options! Lol! And your right , not everyone needs a backpack!  My son always has his because he has diabetes, so he's the one usually carrying the snacks and drinks!  Thanks again for the pic!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Highly recommend!  Went on a 4 mile hike thru the mountains a few weeks ago and this nylon pouchette did too.  Of course other family members had the backpacks with the water bottles and snacks, but still I was glad I had it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393254


Hi Rosie!       Love the bag and the scenery!


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks!  My dear son in law brought the backpack with all the goodies in it, but I still used my little bag for my phone, sunglasses, etc.  This is the Blue Ridge Mountains in North Carolina.  Love! 

Pretty sure I paid $35 at ILD for this bag, and I use it a lot.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Is anyone checking the Summer Sale?   Day two is today but this doesn't seem to be generating much interest.


----------



## aerinha

Dooney.com has a flo Barlow in taupe for $279


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Is anyone checking the Summer Sale?   Day two is today but this doesn't seem to be generating much interest.



Prices aren't great. I wanted s French blue Windham but Macy's sale for Memorial Day had them cheaper. Plus most of today's bags are the same a yesterday's


----------



## Purse Nut

MiaBorsa, Is anyone checking the Summer Sale?   Day two is today but this doesn't seem to be generating much interest.

I've been checking it out. 
Days 1-4: Meh [emoji53]


----------



## Purse Nut

Replying to a specific post doesn't work right on my iPhone.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> Dooney.com has a flo Barlow in taupe for $279



ILD has it for $239


----------



## aerinha

PcanTannedBty said:


> ILD has it for $239


Dooney had the teal on sale too when .i looked today.  $239 is a great price


----------



## keishapie1973

PcanTannedBty said:


> ILD has it for $239



I ordered it. That's a great price although I'm concerned about the size. I really hope it's love....[emoji7]


----------



## aerinha

keishapie1973 said:


> I ordered it. That's a great price although I'm concerned about the size. I really hope it's love....[emoji7]



It is not as huge looking in person as I feared when mine arrived.


----------



## keishapie1973

aerinha said:


> It is not as huge looking in person as I feared when mine arrived.



Thank you!!! That's great to hear....[emoji3]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

From the no chat thread:
Dooney has started their summer sale in their boutique retail stores. 50% off on selected items.
The CA store will ship if they have the item in stock. I don't know about the other 2 retail Dooney boutiques.
(There are only 3 retail Dooney boutiques left).
They have included Alto classic in the sale, pebbled leather, City collection, and some Florentine.
I don't know about other items and colors and styles are limited.
Sales are final.

*UPDATE:*  The Dallas and Las Vegas stores said they will not ship sale items.   I called today.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> From the no chat thread:
> Dooney has started their summer sale in their boutique retail stores. 50% off on selected items.
> The CA store will ship if they have the item in stock. I don't know about the other 2 retail Dooney boutiques.
> (There are only 3 retail Dooney boutiques left).
> They have included Alto classic in the sale, pebbled leather, City collection, and some Florentine.
> I don't know about other items and colors and styles are limited.
> Sales are final.
> 
> *UPDATE:*  The Dallas and Las Vegas stores said they will not ship sale items.   I called today.



Well that's a bummer. Again, no consistency among stores. I don't get it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

So, did anyone venture out to the sample sale today? I saw some interesting bags. Perhaps some exciting things coming down the pipeline soon based on some of the sample bags I saw. New colors, new leather combinations...who knows what may be in store soon. Sad to say, nothing for me today but I imagine some lucky ladies found some good deals.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> So, did anyone venture out to the sample sale today? I saw some interesting bags. Perhaps some exciting things coming down the pipeline soon based on some of the sample bags I saw. New colors, new leather combinations...who knows what may be in store soon. Sad to say, nothing for me today but I imagine some lucky ladies found some good deals.



I went today... Got a few things. I stuck with the norm, nothing really crazy. I'm not really into all the patterns and stuff. It was really fun.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> So, did anyone venture out to the sample sale today? I saw some interesting bags. Perhaps some exciting things coming down the pipeline soon based on some of the sample bags I saw. New colors, new leather combinations...who knows what may be in store soon. Sad to say, nothing for me today but I imagine some lucky ladies found some good deals.



What did you see? I think it would be interesting to describe the styles/leather combos we saw.

I was on vacation in CA when it started so I couldn't go the first day, but I went on Thursday at the store in CA and they had a lot of stuff. Got a few goodies! I'll post pics later today.



PcanTannedBty said:


> I went today... Got a few things. I stuck with the norm, nothing really crazy. I'm not really into all the patterns and stuff. It was really fun.



Hey GF, please post your pics!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> What did you see? I think it would be interesting to describe the styles/leather combos we saw.
> 
> I was on vacation in CA when it started so I couldn't go the first day, but I went on Thursday at the store in CA and they had a lot of stuff. Got a few goodies! I'll post pics later today.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey GF, please post your pics!



I had phone issues and lost all my original photos... The only ones I have are those that I can copy from my group posts with my group name all over it. Rather not do that. If I can recover my originals, I will definitely post.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ILD on ebay had python logan and sloan for 60% off... $119 is a great price.
Main ILD site just has the sloan.   Both sites also have the crossbody style.


----------



## momjules

lavenderjunkie said:


> ILD on ebay had python logan and sloan for 60% off... $119 is a great price.
> Main ILD site just has the sloan.   Both sites also have the crossbody style.



H! I had the black and white Python Sloan and it started cracking and getting fuzzy from resting against my body. Plus I had paid 218.00 from qvc. After one week these problems? Back she went.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MJ:*  good to know. Sorry you had a problem.  The python is delicate.  I have several satchels,  but since they aren't carried against the body, and I only use them on occasion,  they are still in good shape.  I love the python, and was very tempted by the price.  But hobos and drawstrings aren't my best styles.   Love the look,  just don't work for me.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MJ:*  good to know. Sorry you had a problem.  The python is delicate.  I have several satchels,  but since they aren't carried against the body, and I only use them on occasion,  they are still in good shape.  I love the python, and was very tempted by the price.  But hobos and drawstrings aren't my best styles.   Love the look,  just don't work for me.


There was and maybe still is a Sloan on eBay with that has the fuzz and transfer on it. (Just checked, it is still there listed for $99, seller calls it Newbury Leather Sloan Black Python). I am afraid it is inevitable with that particular hobo. Too bad because the price is tempting and it is a pretty bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I couldn't resist ordering my first LOLO at $139 from Q.  Thanks for the heads up from *IHEART*  in the no chat Deals thread...


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> I couldn't resist ordering my first LOLO at $139 from Q.  Thanks for the heads up from *IHEART*  in the no chat Deals thread...


Sounds like a deal, LJ!   Which color did you choose?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  I got the sky blue.   Choices were a pink, sky, and mint (which was waitlist).   The blue was my first
choice anyway.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Okay, I know they are just bags, but did you ever feel like you were going to almost cry when a bag(s) you have been stalking everyday goes on sale the day you are doing a favor for someone. This happened to me twice in the same day on two different bags. What the heck! Where is that storm cloud emoji? Perhaps it is above my head.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  does that mean you saved some money since you weren't available to buy the bag?


----------



## momjules

YankeeDooney said:


> Okay, I know they are just bags, but did you ever feel like you were going to almost cry when a bag(s) you have been stalking everyday goes on sale the day you are doing a favor for someone. This happened to me twice in the same day on two different bags. What the heck! Where is that storm cloud emoji? Perhaps it is above my head.



Oh Yankee dooney! 
I had a huge black cloud over me! 
My daughter ( who I just bought a black cross body) came over and wanted a matching wallet. I was very nice and gave her a black saffiano zip around. 
Then she comes over again and asks for a black Lexington shopper. I have three of these bags. I said I just bought you a bag. 
She asked her father and said "please dada" 
My hubby said to give her a bag! He said you have about 50 bags so give her one. 
My heart was breaking as she made a special deal out of looking through my bags. Every time she touched a florentine, I said I'll ____ you to myself. Thank goodness she picked the black Lexie. 
She went smirking out of the room to show her father. He said I had to share. This was six weeks ago and it still hurts to talk about.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  does that mean you saved some money since you weren't available to buy the bag?


Well not exactly. Still working the phones and possibly found a replacement color at a much better price....for one of the wish list bags. I will update when decision final.


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> Oh Yankee dooney!
> I had a huge black cloud over me!
> My daughter ( who I just bought a black cross body) came over and wanted a matching wallet. I was very nice and gave her a black saffiano zip around.
> Then she comes over again and asks for a black Lexington shopper. I have three of these bags. I said I just bought you a bag.
> She asked her father and said "please dada"
> My hubby said to give her a bag! He said you have about 50 bags so give her one.
> My heart was breaking as she made a special deal out of looking through my bags. Every time she touched a florentine, I said I'll ____ you to myself. Thank goodness she picked the black Lexie.
> She went smirking out of the room to show her father. He said I had to share. This was six weeks ago and it still hurts to talk about.


OMG MJ, there is no way in heck that I would allow that to happen. Daughter can buy her own when she is able. If you wish to give her a bag, that should be your decision alone to make.....not the hubby....IMO. Perhaps you should start giving away his things!


----------



## momjules

Yes you are right! She can't afford it so I had to be the mommy about-it all[emoji24][emoji24][emoji27]


----------



## LifeIsDucky

momjules said:


> Oh Yankee dooney!
> I had a huge black cloud over me!
> My daughter ( who I just bought a black cross body) came over and wanted a matching wallet. I was very nice and gave her a black saffiano zip around.
> Then she comes over again and asks for a black Lexington shopper. I have three of these bags. I said I just bought you a bag.
> She asked her father and said "please dada"
> My hubby said to give her a bag! He said you have about 50 bags so give her one.
> My heart was breaking as she made a special deal out of looking through my bags. Every time she touched a florentine, I said I'll ____ you to myself. Thank goodness she picked the black Lexie.
> She went smirking out of the room to show her father. He said I had to share. This was six weeks ago and it still hurts to talk about.


I could never do that to my mom.  If something meant that much to her, I could never bring myself to take it from her.  And I certainly would never feel entitled to anything of hers just because she is my mom.  Does she know how you feel?     If you tell her how upset you were she may just bring your Lexi home.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Oh Yankee dooney!
> I had a huge black cloud over me!
> My daughter ( who I just bought a black cross body) came over and wanted a matching wallet. I was very nice and gave her a black saffiano zip around.
> Then she comes over again and asks for a black Lexington shopper. I have three of these bags. I said I just bought you a bag.
> She asked her father and said "please dada"
> My hubby said to give her a bag! He said you have about 50 bags so give her one.
> My heart was breaking as she made a special deal out of looking through my bags. Every time she touched a florentine, I said I'll ____ you to myself. Thank goodness she picked the black Lexie.
> She went smirking out of the room to show her father. He said I had to share. This was six weeks ago and it still hurts to talk about.


This sounds terrible.  I'm sorry you are hurt, MJ.   That was not very nice of your husband or your daughter.   

You should take his actions as permission to go buy yourself a replacement and tell your generous hubby that it was nice of him to pay for the new bag so both you and your daughter could have them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Okay, I know they are just bags, but did you ever feel like you were going to almost cry when a bag(s) you have been stalking everyday goes on sale the day you are doing a favor for someone. This happened to me twice in the same day on two different bags. What the heck! Where is that storm cloud emoji? Perhaps it is above my head.


No, that doesn't happen to me.   Instead I buy a purse and the next day it goes on sale for 1/4 of what I paid, usually at the outlet and "not shippable."   :sizzle:


----------



## YankeeDooney

Oh yes, I have had those experiences as well but I usually wait to the very last minute to make a purchase. I will wait it out for months. The way I look at it...there will always be past season bags that I missed out on and when they get discounted they will be new to me. I may not get everything on the wish list but I will cope.


----------



## momjules

Hi girls! 
I'm ok with giving a bag to my daughter. I'll more than make up for it. My hubby knows he'll pay three times over for this. I've already got the large zip Barlow  and I'm feeling a outlet trip coming up. I just received the Newbury  hobo in mushroom when it was 50 off the other day at the q. 
So make room for new ones!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> Hi girls!
> I'm ok with giving a bag to my daughter. I'll more than make up for it. My hubby knows he'll pay three times over for this. I've already got the large zip Barlow  and I'm feeling a outlet trip coming up. I just received the Newbury  hobo in mushroom when it was 50 off the other day at the q.
> So make room for new ones!!


*MJ:*  glad it's all working out for you.   I can understand your generosity toward your daughter,  but I still think it
should be your decision on what to give her and when.  It's ok for her to say.... Mom,  when you are tired of this I'd love to have it,  or for Christmas I'd love something like this.   She shouldn't ask or lobby your DH and he should
stay out of it.  He's not helping her become a mature adult.   Anyway,  that's my opinion.  But I don't have to live with the dynamics and I'm sure I make other decisions that you would see differently than I do.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh yes, I have had those experiences as well but I usually wait to the very last minute to make a purchase. I will wait it out for months. The way I look at it...there will always be past season bags that I missed out on and when they get discounted they will be new to me. I may not get everything on the wish list but I will cope.


I notice that the new florentine styles are finally in stock and I stopped myself from ordering the front-stitch hobo.   I'm going to send in a trade so I can at least get some kind of a break on those ridiculous prices.   I haven't sent in a trade in since 2010 or so... sheesh.   Might as well recoup some of my investment on a bag that isn't getting any use.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Hi girls!
> I'm ok with giving a bag to my daughter. I'll more than make up for it. My hubby knows he'll pay three times over for this. I've already got the large zip Barlow  and I'm feeling a outlet trip coming up. I just received the Newbury  hobo in mushroom when it was 50 off the other day at the q.
> So make room for new ones!!


Sounds good, MJ!   None of us knows your family dynamic but your post certainly sounded like you were getting pushed around by both your husband and your daughter.  I was feeling sympathy and a little concern for you.   

I hope you love your new mushroom Newbury; did you post a pic yet??


----------



## momjules

Hi girls!  I'm ok giving my daughter a bag. Guess who will get them in the end? 
My husband and daughter are very close. To watch their relationship is worth a bag.
I haven't posted a pic of the Newbury mushroom bag yet.  Thanks for all your thoughts.


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> Hi girls!  I'm ok giving my daughter a bag. Guess who will get them in the end?
> My husband and daughter are very close. To watch their relationship is worth a bag.
> I haven't posted a pic of the Newbury mushroom bag yet.  Thanks for all your thoughts.


That's a relief MJ. I was concerned as well. Us gals have to stick together. It is healthy to vent our frustrations once in awhile. Now bring on the bags!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  sorry the bag you wanted got away.   Have you seen the strawberry color in person?


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  sorry the bag you wanted got away.   Have you seen the strawberry color in person?


 Thanks LJ. No I have not and so it goes. I saw a gal on YouTube unboxing one and I loved it. It was beautiful. It happens to be the same gal that had trouble with her City Barlow Handle. There is another video of a gal showing her bag as well. It is a very pretty color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  do you have a red Flo satchel or an orange one?   The sales associates have described the color strawberry, in Florentine leather as a cross between red and orange.   In some earlier pebble collections strawberry had some pink undertones,  but I don't know if that's the case in Florentine.   In more recent pebble collections,  strawberry is a red color with a little pink undertone,  at least when viewed in natural light.  But as we know,  colors vary quite a bit from leather to leather.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  do you have a red Flo satchel or an orange one?   The sales associates have described the color strawberry, in Florentine leather as a cross between red and orange.   In some earlier pebble collections strawberry had some pink undertones,  but I don't know if that's the case in Florentine.   In more recent pebble collections,  strawberry is a red color with a little pink undertone,  at least when viewed in natural light.  But as we know,  colors vary quite a bit from leather to leather.


I don't have red or orange. I  have the red ostrich and the raspberry Flo. The strawberry in the video is definitely a pinky coral color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  sounds like it will be a great addition to your Flo collection,  when you land one at a great price.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

SMALL raleigh leather crossbody bag is on clearance at the Q for $186 and of course the shipping   I have had my eye on this one for a while, I may cave today. I haven't seen it on sale anywhere lately. ( or ever)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SMALL raleigh leather crossbody bag is on clearance at the Q for $186 and of course the shipping   I have had my eye on this one for a while, I may cave today. I haven't seen it on sale anywhere lately. ( or ever)


I have the medium Roxy and it is a very nice bag.   I absolutely LOVE the strap and the leather lining.   It looks extremely high-end for the $$.   Which color are you thinking?   Mine is saddle and I love the look of the black, though I don't "need" another black purse.   Ack.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I don't have red or orange. I  have the red ostrich and the raspberry Flo. The strawberry in the video is definitely a pinky coral color.



GF, I have a strawberry florentine satchel and the color looks nothing like the one in the video. As LJ menetioned, Dooney did the strawberry before in the Dillen leather and that one is pretty much the same color as the one of the video, a pink color, but my florentine is as the descriptions LJ got from the SA, it's an orangy red. It's very close to another color Dooney did in the past which was called tomato. I would describe strawberry as a summer red. 

Here's a pic of mine alone and then with 2 coach bags (the bigger one, the tanner is in vermillion and the pleated one is in coral)


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> I have the medium Roxy and it is a very nice bag.   I absolutely LOVE the strap and the leather lining.   It looks extremely high-end for the $$.   Which color are you thinking?   Mine is saddle and I love the look of the black, though I don't "need" another black purse.   Ack.




 I actually have the mushroom  color in the medium one ( just haven't shared it here yet) and I do love it,  but I did just buy the black in the small size. i love the combination of the black with the tan trim and strap.  I am not a black bag girl, but I just loved the look of this one. Excited to get her home!
I need to take some pics of my latest purchases and share them here.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I actually have the mushroom  color in the medium one ( just haven't shared it here yet) and I do love it,  but I did just buy the black in the small size. i love the combination of the black with the tan trim and strap.  I am not a black bag girl, but I just loved the look of this one. Excited to get her home!
> I need to take some pics of my latest purchases and share them here.


You definitely need to share some pics!!    I love the look of that black with the webbed strap!   It's gorgeous.   (I have the medium in my cart...eeek.)


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> You definitely need to share some pics!!    I love the look of that black with the webbed strap!   It's gorgeous.   (I have the medium in my cart...eeek.)



I know these will turn up on sale somewhere, but I have been looking and haven't seen them anywhere for less than this price, and I am tired of waiting!


----------



## aerinha

Snapped while paying. Three bags coming home with me but two are Xmas gifts so I don't know if I will get to debut them today. Florentine selection was limited and several bags were really dirty at corners with only 40% off so a smooth natural Bristol was left behind after I viewed the bottom. More when I get home, waiting on lunch right now.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> GF, I have a strawberry florentine satchel and the color looks nothing like the one in the video. As LJ menetioned, Dooney did the strawberry before in the Dillen leather and that one is pretty much the same color as the one of the video, a pink color, but my florentine is as the descriptions LJ got from the SA, it's an orangy red. It's very close to another color Dooney did in the past which was called tomato. I would describe strawberry as a summer red.
> 
> Here's a pic of mine alone and then with 2 coach bags (the bigger one, the tanner is in vermillion and the pleated one is in coral)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425985
> View attachment 3425988


 GF, I just saw these pics. How did I miss this post? Wow, your strawberry bag is definitely different from the one in the video. Go figure. Thanks for taking the pictures. Yes, it is very close to the red. I would not have gotten it if it were that color because it is too close to a red ostrich that I (we) already have. The video bag has more pinkish undertones. Very interesting.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> GF, I just saw these pics. How did I miss this post? Wow, your strawberry bag is definitely different from the one in the video. Go figure. Thanks for taking the pictures. Yes, it is very close to the red. I would not have gotten it if it were that color because it is too close to a red ostrich that I (we) already have. The video bag has more pinkish undertones. Very interesting.



The color of the bag in the video looks a lot like the strawberry color in the dillen leather.


----------



## Suzwhat

I almost bought the (used to be called Robertson now called) Camoflauge Field bag a week or two ago when it was $134 (40%) off.  The last few days it has been 50% off so I took the plunge.  I noticed that ILD also has the Florentine Zip Barlow but did not buy it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> I saw a gal on YouTube unboxing one and I loved it. It was beautiful. It happens to be the same gal that had trouble with her City Barlow Handle. There is another video of a gal showing her bag as well. It is a very pretty color.



Picking up on this topic again. The Strawberry bag I received does not look like the color in the video. In a later video, the same gal said it was coming off more pink but that it was really more coral orange/passionfruit color. My bag looks just like what MaryBel posted. Admittedly, I preferred the more pinkish shade (what appears in the video) so I have to think about keeping this one.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Picking up on this topic again. The Strawberry bag I received does not look like the color in the video. In a later video, the same gal said it was coming off more pink but that it was really more coral orange/passionfruit color. My bag looks just like what MaryBel posted. Admittedly, I preferred the more pinkish shade (what appears in the video) so I have to think about keeping this one.
> View attachment 3440058



GF, she looks just like mine (just bigger). She's gorgeous, so smooth. I love this color! I think it's one my favorite colors, so bright and happy. I get tons of compliments when I carry mine. So as you can see, I'm in the other team that loves the actual color more than the pinkish version of strawberry. I think this color will go with more outfits than the pink one. Love this color with navy!

Btw, I missed what happened with the raspberry? Did you return it or kept it?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> GF, she looks just like mine (just bigger). She's gorgeous, so smooth. I love this color! I think it's one my favorite colors, so bright and happy. I get tons of compliments when I carry mine. So as you can see, I'm in the other team that loves the actual color more than the pinkish version of strawberry. I think this color will go with more outfits than the pink one. Love this color with navy!
> 
> Btw, I missed what happened with the raspberry? Did you return it or kept it?


 Miss Raspberry is still here. Decided to keep because I love the color but I wish it were in the same condition as this Strawberry bag. But, if another Raspberry ever crosses my path that I like better.....well, that remains to be seen. Maybe Dooney will produce that color again in the future.
GF, Strawberry is so bright! I swear it looks fluorescent. Am I crazy? I guess it is out of my comfort zone but Sunflower was too and now I have one, although I have not carried that one yet either. I guess I need to stare at it more and pair it with something to see if it will grow on me. I tend to gravitate to the safe colors. Honestly, that red ostrich bag that we got was my first "daring" color.  You are much braver than I.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  Try pairing your bright color handbags  with neutral clothing.  Add a scarf or other accessory to tie the outfit together if you think you need to.   Other wise,  that one bright handbag will really perk up an outfit,  but it won't look like too much. It takes our eyes a while to get used to new colors,  whether they be bright or not.


----------



## aerinha

Anyone looking for a colored florentine satchel should pay attention to ILD's Amazon store.  They had turquoise, salmon, navy and dusty blue small today.  They also had a raspberry and strawberry medium too.  The turquoise and raspberry are gone (cough cough) but the other colors are still there.  The mediums refelect the $199 discounted price and the one small $219 while other colors are $276.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  Try pairing your bright color handbags  with neutral clothing.  Add a scarf or other accessory to tie the outfit together if you think you need to.   Other wise,  that one bright handbag will really perk up an outfit,  but it won't look like too much. It takes our eyes a while to get used to new colors,  whether they be bright or not.


I have noticed that. Today it seems a little less bright. We shall see but you are right about the pairings. Time to purse pose.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Miss Raspberry is still here. Decided to keep because I love the color but I wish it were in the same condition as this Strawberry bag. But, if another Raspberry ever crosses my path that I like better.....well, that remains to be seen. Maybe Dooney will produce that color again in the future.
> GF, Strawberry is so bright! I swear it looks fluorescent. Am I crazy? I guess it is out of my comfort zone but Sunflower was too and now I have one, although I have not carried that one yet either. I guess I need to stare at it more and pair it with something to see if it will grow on me. I tend to gravitate to the safe colors. Honestly, that red ostrich bag that we got was my first "daring" color.  You are much braver than I.



I'm glad you kept Ms. Raspberry. It's a really pretty color. I was tempted to get one about a year ago or so, but since I have a satchel in Dillen leather in Fuchsia, I thought it was too close in color and got the Smith in raspberry instead.

Strawberry is bright, but just enough to make you happy. To me, it's like a red bag, just a happier red, perfect for spring and summer! I think it's one of my favorite colors!
As LJ mentioned, carrying it with neutral colors will be perfect! It would look awesome with a denim dress, or a white one, or navy, or black! Or if you love prints, a nice print that has a bit of the same color on it or a print that would go with the strawberry red would be awesome too! I think you need to try the bright colors more! When I carry my bright colored bags, the brighter the color, the happier I feel! I don't know, it gives you a little extra bounce


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I'm glad you kept Ms. Raspberry. It's a really pretty color. I was tempted to get one about a year ago or so, but since I have a satchel in Dillen leather in Fuchsia, I thought it was too close in color and got the Smith in raspberry instead.
> 
> Strawberry is bright, but just enough to make you happy. To me, it's like a red bag, just a happier red, perfect for spring and summer! I think it's one of my favorite colors!
> As LJ mentioned, carrying it with neutral colors will be perfect! It would look awesome with a denim dress, or a white one, or navy, or black! Or if you love prints, a nice print that has a bit of the same color on it or a print that would go with the strawberry red would be awesome too! I think you need to try the bright colors more! When I carry my bright colored bags, the brighter the color, the happier I feel! I don't know, it gives you a little extra bounce


Um, I would actually like to lose some of the extra bounce GF....if you know what I mean. LOL! But I hear ya. Strawberry is growing on me.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Um, I would actually like to lose some of the extra bounce GF....if you know what I mean. LOL! But I hear ya. Strawberry is growing on me.



 tell me about it GF! I've been trying all year!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> tell me about it GF! I've been trying all year!


 Hey, "A" for effort GF.  But if memory serves me correctly, I think the Great Jedi Master Yoda said, "Do or do not. There is no try." Well, what does a muppet know anyway?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Anyone looking for a colored florentine satchel should pay attention to ILD's Amazon store.  They had turquoise, salmon, navy and dusty blue small today.  They also had a raspberry and strawberry medium too.  The turquoise and raspberry are gone (cough cough) but the other colors are still there.  The mediums refelect the $199 discounted price and the one small $219 while other colors are $276.


I missed this.  I need to check in more often.


----------



## YankeeDooney

I am so tempted by those Python Bags on ILD. They really are gorgeous but my practical side keeps preventing me from ordering. I have seen them in person and know that the scales lift. I own python and know that the scales lift and wear off.
I have read atrocious reviews on QVC about the lifting scales and still I want one. There are a few reviews here and there that said there were no problems with the scales. So how can that be? Well, for approx. $200, I will still refrain from buying.....hmmm.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> I am so tempted by those Python Bags on ILD. They really are gorgeous but my practical side keeps preventing me from ordering. I have seen them in person and know that the scales lift. I own python and know that the scales lift and wear off.
> I have read atrocious reviews on QVC about the lifting scales and still I want one. There are a few reviews here and there that said there were no problems with the scales. So how can that be? Well, for approx. $200, I will still refrain from buying.....hmmm.



This seems to be a prob with a lot of faux snake bags.  On the Mulberry forum there are complains of their silky snake bags having lifted scales too.  I was once gifted a real snake wallet due to a horrendous custom bag incident and it really creeped me out, but beside that, its scales lifted too so even real snake has issues it seems.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> I missed this.  I need to check in more often.



I enjoy a hunt, though lately that hunt has ended with too much buying, I will keep my eyes open and let you know if a dusty blue pops up.  I shouldn't, but I am stalking bone and lavendar florentine satchels so I might see yours while looking for mine.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

aerinha said:


> This seems to be a prob with a lot of faux snake bags.  On the Mulberry forum there are complains of their silky snake bags having lifted scales too.  I was once gifted a real snake wallet due to a horrendous custom bag incident and it really creeped me out, but beside that, its scales lifted too so even real snake has issues it seems.


  It creeped you out.  Funny!  I would probably feel the same way, though.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I enjoy a hunt, though lately that hunt has ended with too much buying, I will keep my eyes open and let you know if a dusty blue pops up.  I shouldn't, but I am stalking bone and lavendar florentine satchels so I might see yours while looking for mine.


Thanks.  Lavender Florentine is beautiful.   I have  a mini satchel from years ago.   I wouldn't mind adding another style if they ever release lavender again in Florentine leather.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> I am so tempted by those Python Bags on ILD. They really are gorgeous but my practical side keeps preventing me from ordering. I have seen them in person and know that the scales lift. I own python and know that the scales lift and wear off.
> I have read atrocious reviews on QVC about the lifting scales and still I want one. There are a few reviews here and there that said there were no problems with the scales. So how can that be? Well, for approx. $200, I will still refrain from buying.....hmmm.



*YD:*  I have quite a few snake/python handbags.... some real snake,  some embossed leather.   The scales do lift and the bags can become shaggy looking.   I haven't had too many problems with mine,  but I think that's because I wear them infrequently and also carry them in my hand.   That way they don't rub against the body, which I think is a big cause of the scales lifting.  Also,  with infrequent use, they can look better for longer and they are treated with tender loving care when they are used. 

Every brand new Dooney python in the Claremont line that I have seen, even in the retail boutiques, looks like the scales are starting to come up.  But the City pyhons I've seen have looked much better.

Bottom line:  the snake/python bags are not suited to everyday use.   With care,  they can look good for a long time.  But some productions will wear more than others.  And wearing a snake bag against the body will encourage the scales to lift.   And this is true for real or embossed leather,  although there are some embossed snake bags that aren't 'cut thru' like the Dooney ones.  Brahmin makes a snake that's embossed, but doesn't look like it's cut thru,  so there is the appearance of scales,  but not actual little pieces.   I think this would be more durable for frequent use.


----------



## aerinha

Hautelook is having a Dooney event. A lot of items this time but several sold out


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Just noticed on the ILD site that they have a DB 1975 multi colored cosmetics case for only $24   I don't need this, but I was thinking, what a great gift that would be for someone, teens/friends/moms ... stocking stuffers, and can't beat that price!!  Look in the "under $100" section


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey, "A" for effort GF.  But if memory serves me correctly, I think the Great Jedi Master Yoda said, "Do or do not. There is no try." *Well, what does a muppet know anyway*?



I'm sure he knows nothing! I don't think he gets pizza where he lives


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I'm sure he knows nothing! I don't think he gets pizza where he lives


 No, probably not, the poor thing.


----------



## YankeeDooney

So, is anyone buying on ILD with the buy more save more discounts? I am tempted but trying to be very selective due to the "no room at the inn" situation.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> So, is anyone buying on ILD with the buy more save more discounts? I am tempted but trying to be very selective due to the "no room at the inn" situation.


Bone Florentine Bristol is tempting me.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Bone Florentine Bristol is tempting me.


Funny, I saw that too. Do you have any Bristols? Wondered what folks thought about them. Does the zipper get wonky on that one when you carry it by the shoulder strap? (i know you carry by the handles LJ, but perhaps someone could chime in).

BTW, Preorder? Really?


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> So, is anyone buying on ILD with the buy more save more discounts? I am tempted but trying to be very selective due to the "no room at the inn" situation.


Nope.   I'm expecting a red Kendall pebbled drawstring tomorrow, though.   E*bates has 2% on ILD; not much but better than nothing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LOL.   Did y'all read that first review on the Bristol?   The woman is indignant because she "asked for a discount" but didn't get one.   HAHAHAHA


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.   Did y'all read that first review on the Bristol?   The woman is indignant because she "asked for a discount" but didn't get one.   HAHAHAHA


Maybe we should all try that.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Funny, I saw that too. Do you have any Bristols? Wondered what folks thought about them. Does the zipper get wonky on that one when you carry it by the shoulder strap? (i know you carry by the handles LJ, but perhaps someone could chime in).
> 
> BTW, Preorder? Really?



On regular Dooney site the mini satchel in bone is also a preorder.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> On regular Dooney site the mini satchel in bone is also a preorder.


Looks like in all sizes now! Yay, finally I can get the small satchel in bone.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Looks like in all sizes now! Yay, finally I can get the small satchel in bone.




Are you buying?  I would have preferred the mini but my small is perfect so I can't complain.

.  Poshmark is letting me send back the smelly one but I have 48 hours to do it. Thankfully I can toss it in the bin at work.  Hopefully they refund me with less trouble than the rest of this has involved.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Funny, I saw that too. Do you have any Bristols? Wondered what folks thought about them. Does the zipper get wonky on that one when you carry it by the shoulder strap? (i know you carry by the handles LJ, but perhaps someone could chime in).
> 
> BTW, Preorder? Really?


*YD:*  Yes,  I carry the Bristol by the handle.   It's one of my favorite Florentine styles.  It's roomy,  but not overly large and it's very easy to get in and out of the handbag.  The Flo satchel has a more upscale look (IMO),  but the Bristol is a much more functional handbag.  I have several Bristols.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  Yes,  I carry the Bristol by the handle.   It's one of my favorite Florentine styles.  It's roomy,  but not overly large and it's very easy to get in and out of the handbag.  The Flo satchel has a more upscale look (IMO),  but the Bristol is a much more functional handbag.  I have several Bristols.


Well said.  I agree with you 100%!


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Are you buying?  I would have preferred the mini but my small is perfect so I can't complain.
> 
> .  Poshmark is letting me send back the smelly one but I have 48 hours to do it. Thankfully I can toss it in the bin at work.  Hopefully they refund me with less trouble than the rest of this has involved.


Well, not at that price. Geesh. Y'all should know me by now. I never pay full retail. Eeek! But I am hopeful that one will show up at the outlet eventually. And so I dream.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> So, is anyone buying on ILD with the buy more save more discounts? I am tempted but trying to be very selective due to the "no room at the inn" situation.



Right now I'm going with, no, I'm not buying anything . However,  that is always subject to change. 
I think the discounts look decent.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

If there we more colors on the Florentine bags or City collection,  I would be very tempted.  The colors being offered by ILD are the older ones,  and I have enough of those in my collection already.


----------



## keishapie1973

Anyone know what the outlet sale will be for Labor Day and when it might start? Thanks....


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney.com has 20% off your purchase for Labor Day.  Code is* LABOR20*.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney.com has 20% off your purchase for Labor Day.  Code is* LABOR20*.



Debating if I want to buy a suede sawyer before my test version arrives.  Honestly I want the sawyer in navy and the crossbody in black suede, but Dooney has black in neither.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, not at that price. Geesh. Y'all should know me by now. I never pay full retail. Eeek! But I am hopeful that one will show up at the outlet eventually. And so I dream.



Wasn't sure how bad you wanted it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Debating if I want to buy a suede sawyer before my test version arrives.  Honestly I want the sawyer in navy and the crossbody in black suede, but Dooney has black in neither.


Hmmm, that's a tough one.   I just reordered my bordeaux Toscana hobo from Dooney to get the sale price; I'm returning the one from QVC.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmm, that's a tough one.   I just reordered my bordeaux Toscana hobo from Dooney to get the sale price; I'm returning the one from QVC.



Good plan . The saffiano sawyer for $99 was supposed to let me try it out...but 20% off a suede on with free shipping isn't bad.  Ruled out the crossbody because I was mostly after it in navy because I liked the navy sawyer and knew the crossbody would be useable no question,  but if being honest, the suede sawyer is what I want.  Navy, tmoro and black are my colors of choice.  Black isn't available.  Tmoro matches more, but the navy caught my eye first.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmm, that's a tough one.   I just reordered my bordeaux Toscana hobo from Dooney to get the sale price; I'm returning the one from QVC.



I thought you might do that.  20% off that price point is a significant savings!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I thought you might do that.  20% off that price point is a significant savings!


It definitely is, KC.  It's $85.60 plus MrRebates is paying 6%, so another $22.    That's over $100 savings!


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Good plan . The saffiano sawyer for $99 was supposed to let me try it out...but 20% off a suede on with free shipping isn't bad.  Ruled out the crossbody because I was mostly after it in navy because I liked the navy sawyer and knew the crossbody would be useable no question,  but if being honest, the suede sawyer is what I want.  Navy, tmoro and black are my colors of choice.  Black isn't available.  Tmoro matches more, but the navy caught my eye first.


You need the navy suede.       I have one concern about the suede (other than the strap configuration)...  I wonder if the sides of the bag will collapse in if the bag isn't "stuffed."   What do you think?


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> You need the navy suede.       I have one concern about the suede (other than the strap configuration)...  I wonder if the sides of the bag will collapse in if the bag isn't "stuffed."   What do you think?



My regular wallet should hold its section out pretty well, but I have seen the pebble grain and saffiano unstuffed in person and neither collapsed. Granted they are firmer than suede but the bag is small enough I don't know that it would sag inwards.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> My regular wallet should hold its section out pretty well, but I have seen the pebble grain and saffiano unstuffed in person and neither collapsed. Granted they are firmer than suede but the bag is small enough I don't know that it would sag inwards.


I was thinking if I got a Sawyer that I wouldn't use a wallet (it has those card slot things), just to keep it as lightweight as possible.   So I worry about that "collapse" thing.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmm, that's a tough one.   I just reordered my bordeaux Toscana hobo from Dooney to get the sale price; I'm returning the one from QVC.


Did you still get the Dooney Pay offer?


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> I was thinking if I got a Sawyer that I wouldn't use a wallet (it has those card slot things), just to keep it as lightweight as possible.   So I worry about that "collapse" thing.



I want to use it as an every day bag, not just a dashing out bag, so I need more card slots than it has.  I think it will hold my normal wallet, I have a small one (also known as my vacation wallet) I use for smaller bags but I never manage to have the right cards in it so I hate swapping.  I carry very little so it should work.  Once my saffiano arrives I will post pics of what I can get in it and of its strap situation.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> Did you still get the Dooney Pay offer?


Yes, as long as the discounted price is over $200.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> I want to use it as an every day bag, not just a dashing out bag, so I need more card slots than it has.  I think it will hold my normal wallet, I have a small one (also known as my vacation wallet) I use for smaller bags but I never manage to have the right cards in it so I hate swapping.  I carry very little so it should work.  Once my saffiano arrives I will post pics of what I can get in it and of its strap situation.


Has it shipped yet?


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Has it shipped yet?



Not unless they forgot to email me that it shipped. I just returned two bags to them I think they are punishing me lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Not unless they forgot to email me that it shipped. I just returned two bags to them I think they are punishing me lol


Ugh.  I have to return that red Kendall hobo that I just got yesterday.   I didn't realize the bottom of that bag was 7 1/4" WIDE.   Ack.    It's a gorgeous red and I want something in that color, though.


----------



## aerinha

ILD's ebay store has the nylon shopper in yellow, fuchsia, pink and hot pink for $39.99.  I have long looked at this style and thought it was too big but for that price I nabbed the yellow.


----------



## handbags4me

Alto lovers - ILD now has the Alto Sabrina in saddle, red, and black for $288!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

handbags4me said:


> Alto lovers - ILD now has the Alto Sabrina in saddle, red, and black for $288!


Thanks.  Very tempting.

ILD also has a large group of handbags for final sale.  Discounts vary,  but I'm not comfortable with final sale if I can't see the item in advance or have someone check it out for me.


----------



## handbags4me

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks.  Very tempting.
> 
> ILD also has a large group of handbags for final sale.  Discounts vary,  but I'm not comfortable with final sale if I can't see the item in advance or have someone check it out for me.



I saw that too!  Lots of bags, but a couple that I clicked on were already no longer available.  I agree that final sale is risky - never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Handbags4me:*   The measurements of the Sabrina on ILD seem wrong.   I have the Sabrina in saddle and I know it's a little bigger than they list,  especially the base.   Unfortunately I can't get to my Sabrina to measure it.   It's stuck in the back of the closet.   I'm considering the black one,,, hard to pass up.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Handbags4me:*   The measurements of the Sabrina on ILD seem wrong.   I have the Sabrina in saddle and I know it's a little bigger than they list,  especially the base.   Unfortunately I can't get to my Sabrina to measure it.   It's stuck in the back of the closet.   I'm considering the black one,,, hard to pass up.



I was considering one too (the saddle) but after seeing the final sale I changed my mind. Even at 50% off they are expensive to be stuck with if they have defects, especially the Altos that are more delicate.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I ordered the saddle.   I figure for 50% off it's worth a chance.   Besides, I can get that money back on a trade in someday, lol.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered the saddle.   I figure for 50% off it's worth a chance.   Besides, I can get that money back on a trade in someday, lol.



They just raised the price back to only 25% off. 
I gave up and ordered the Saddle too thru Amazon (still at 50% off)


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> They just raised the price back to only 25% off.
> I gave up and ordered the Saddle too thru Amazon (still at 50% off)


How weird about the price change...      I'm glad you got one!    Now the wait begins to see if we got ripped off, haha.   (Oh, and I got an exciting 2% from E*bates.  )


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> How weird about the price change...      I'm glad you got one!    Now the wait begins to see if we got ripped off, haha.   (Oh, and I got an exciting 2% from E*bates.  )


Dooney has been messing around all day with prices. It was on their ebay site for a while at $288 with the 30 day return policy. Now it is gone. I am thinking of some words right now......can anyone take a guess?

They can keep them.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Did you all notice the Santorini and Samba bags? Geesh, they were getting rid of them at the outlet for 70% off. Now only 50%? WHAT-ever.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Dooney has been messing around all day with prices. It was on their ebay site for a while at $288 with the 30 day return policy. Now it is gone. I am thinking of some words right now......can anyone take a guess?
> 
> They can keep them.



The Alto Sabrina doesn't show anymore in the last chance selection. Weird. Does that mean is not last chance anymore?

I hate when they play the price change games. They should set the price, put an expiration date for the sale and be done with it. That way you know until when the price will be available (obviously you run the risk of selling out), but changing the price within hrs in the same day, crazy!

Probably the same words I thought when I saw the price change in their website


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Did you all notice the Santorini and Samba bags? Geesh, they were getting rid of them at the outlet for 70% off. Now only 50%? WHAT-ever.



Yeah, a lot of the last chance are items at the same price that they have been for the last few months, so why would anybody buy something as final sale if it is the same price (and some of them not even very good, like just 25% off) as it was when it could be returned.


----------



## MaryBel

And now the price is up in Amazon too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I ordered the Sabrina.  There was no indication it was last chance.  I found it by looking at Alto collection,  not thru last chance.  Strange that they changed the price so quickly.  Anyone taking bets on whether it ships?


----------



## MiaBorsa

I haven't been back to look at the sale, but last night they had a couple of colors in the Montecatini hobo!   I was like, "where are they digging this stuff up from???"     

There is a hold on my credit card for the Sabrina, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I haven't been back to look at the sale, but last night they had a couple of colors in the Montecatini hobo!   I was like, "where are they digging this stuff up from???"
> 
> There is a hold on my credit card for the Sabrina, so we'll see what happens.



I guess Coach is not the only one with a vault 
I have a hold in my cc too. We'll see, hopefully we all get winners!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> I ordered the Sabrina.  There was no indication it was last chance.  I found it by looking at Alto collection,  not thru last chance.  Strange that they changed the price so quickly.  Anyone taking bets on whether it ships?



Did you get the black one GF?
My first choice would have been the red, that's the one I wanted since it was released. Then I got the Sydney in red saffiano and thought, ok, I don't need a red Sabrina anymore. So, the choice was between saddle and black, but since I have a ton of black bags, I went with saddle.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Did you get the black one GF?
> My first choice would have been the red, that's the one I wanted since it was released. Then I got the Sydney in red saffiano and thought, ok, I don't need a red Sabrina anymore. So, the choice was between saddle and black, but since I have a ton of black bags, I went with saddle.


You know, I was looking HARD at the saffiano Sydney on the last Macy's sale.   I almost bought it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Did you get the black one GF?
> My first choice would have been the red, that's the one I wanted since it was released. Then I got the Sydney in red saffiano and thought, ok, I don't need a red Sabrina anymore. So, the choice was between saddle and black, but since I have a ton of black bags, I went with saddle.


*MB:*  the saddle Sabrina is beautiful and so is the red one.   I have both of them.  Black Alto is very understated,  it doesn't have the pizazz of the other colors.   But I've always wanted the black Sabrina and never found it at a good price before. I always have room for another black leather handbag.   Hope you love the saddle.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  the saddle Sabrina is beautiful and so is the red one.   I have both of them.  Black Alto is very understated,  it doesn't have the pizazz of the other colors.   But I've always wanted the black Sabrina and never found it at a good price before. I always have room for another black leather handbag.   Hope you love the saddle.



Oh, you have both of them! They are TDF!  So a black one will complete your collection! Good job!
I would love all of them but behaved and only got one. I love the red but I have the Sydney that I bought just because I couldn't find the Sabrina at a good price and I thought it was a good idea since Saffiano is so easy care. I Also have the Camilla in red , so that meant red was out. And it was a difficult decision between the other 2 but Saddle won this time. I don't have that many bags in the brown family, so it would be a nice addition.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Oh, you have both of them! They are TDF!  So a black one will complete your collection! Good job!
> I would love all of them but behaved and only got one. I love the red but I have the Sydney that I bought just because I couldn't find the Sabrina at a good price and I thought it was a good idea since Saffiano is so easy care. I Also have the Camilla in red , so that meant red was out. And it was a difficult decision between the other 2 but Saddle won this time. I don't have that many bags in the brown family, so it would be a nice addition.


*MB:*  I think you made a good choice of color.   The saddle in the Alto line is very rich looking.  Black Alto is very understated..... I think it's an acquired taste.  Shades of brown/tan are not usually my first or second choice.... but I have the Sabrina and the Camilla in saddle.   They were just too beautiful to leave when I found them at good sale prices.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Alto Sabrina is back to half price on ILD.... at least at this moment.   Red, black, saddle are available.
Don't know how long the price will last.   I found it by searching Alto.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Alto Sabrina is back to half price on ILD.... at least at this moment.   Red, black, saddle are available.
> Don't know how long the price will last.   I found it by searching Alto.



Thanks LJ, hope you girls get some good deals. I am trying to behave....


----------



## handbags4me

Well, I indulged on this one and ordered the saddle AND the red.  Order placed Tuesday, card charged Weds, but no shipping confirmation yet.  The Sabrina was not Last Chance/Final Sale, so I figured I would give myself a chance to see both and decide which color I liked best as I was very torn!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

handbags4me said:


> Well, I indulged on this one and ordered the saddle AND the red.  Order placed Tuesday, card charged Weds, but no shipping confirmation yet.  The Sabrina was not Last Chance/Final Sale, so I figured I would give myself a chance to see both and decide which color I liked best as I was very torn!


That's going to be a hard choice.  Both the red and the saddle are beautiful.  Maybe one will capture your heart more than the other.   Or maybe,  you will have to have them both.   Glad you were able to get in on the deal.   Sabrina is an older style,  and although they raised the price a few years ago,  it's list price is lower than most of the newer Alto bags.  Half price sale makes it hard to resist.   I couldn't.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I have to wonder where they "found" all of these bags.  I remember that the Sabrina was at the outlets a couple of years ago, and at a very good price.   Then they pulled the Altos from the outlets and for a while they were on ILD but "sold out" soon after.   Now they seem to have plenty of them.   

Has anyone gotten shipping confirmation?   I sent them an email inquiring.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I have to wonder where they "found" all of these bags.  I remember that the Sabrina was at the outlets a couple of years ago, and at a very good price.   Then they pulled the Altos from the outlets and for a while they were on ILD but "sold out" soon after.   Now they seem to have plenty of them.
> 
> Has anyone gotten shipping confirmation?   I sent them an email inquiring.


I just checked and mine shipped this morning. I ordered thru Amazon, so I got the email from Amazon. 
And as expected, it's coming Fedex Samrtpost. Scheduled delivery next Friday!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I just checked and mine shipped this morning. I ordered thru Amazon, so I got the email from Amazon.
> And as expected, it's coming Fedex Samrtpost. Scheduled delivery next Friday!


Yay!   At least they have shipped!   I haven't heard back from my email, naturally.    I did request that they cancel the order if it hasn't shipped; I'm having buyer's remorse so we shall see.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, still no email response  and no shipping notice.   But I checked my credit card and the charge went from "hold" to an actual charge on 9/21 so I have to "assume" I will get my Sabrina.   Someday.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I just checked again.   Mine still shows 'being processed'.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> I just checked again.   Mine still shows 'being processed'.


LOL.   I have orders from a year ago that say "being processed."    Usually ILD is good about sending a shipping email but they are slacking.

ETA:   Well, I spoke too soon.   They just responded with my SmartPost tracking number which indicates delivery will be next Wednesday.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.   I have orders from a year ago that say "being processed."    Usually ILD is good about sending a shipping email but they are slacking.
> 
> ETA:   Well, I spoke too soon.   They just responded with my SmartPost tracking number which indicates delivery will be next Wednesday.



Yay! You girls got a great deal on those.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Mine still hasn't shipped.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Checked ILD again this morning.   My order for the Sabrina is still in process.  I emailed and asked for a status and tracking # (wishful thinking).   Don't know if I will get a reply over the weekend,  their CS phone hours are M-F only.  ILD is usually pretty good about updating the order status on the site.   I know it hasn't been that long,  but the other TPF
ladies Sabrinas have been shipped..... so where is mine?


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Checked ILD again this morning.   My order for the Sabrina is still in process.  I emailed and asked for a status and tracking # (wishful thinking).   Don't know if I will get a reply over the weekend,  their CS phone hours are M-F only.  ILD is usually pretty good about updating the order status on the site.   I know it hasn't been that long,  but the other TPF
> ladies Sabrinas have been shipped..... so where is mine?



Check your credit card to see if the charge has been processed, LJ.  (Not just a "hold").


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Check your credit card to see if the charge has been processed, LJ.  (Not just a "hold").


Just checked and the charge has been processed.  Hope that means they have shipped the bag.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Oh I am so excited for all you lucky ladies.  There are going to be a lot of Sabrinas on the road ALL OVER the country!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## YankeeDooney

To those of you that bought these, any updates on the Camouflage Duck bags, pros or cons? I am thinking about getting one, although I don't really need it. It keeps getting slotted behind others on the list.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney F&F starts tomorrow in the boutique stores.   (25% off regular priced items plus a free cosmetic pouch with purchase.)   I haven't called to see if they will honor phone orders and ship stuff.    Also waiting to see if they will also have the sale online as in the past.   Of course, the online sale is typically only 20% instead of the 25% in-store.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I notice the saffiano "Sydney" satchel is $140 on Macy's website today.   (Rebate is 6%)


----------



## lpearson

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney F&F starts tomorrow in the boutique stores.   (25% off regular priced items plus a free cosmetic pouch with purchase.)   I haven't called to see if they will honor phone orders and ship stuff.    Also waiting to see if they will also have the sale online as in the past.   Of course, the online sale is typically only 20% instead of the 25% in-store.


I called when I first got the e-mail and the lady said no to phone orders. She said that if they did not have a bag in stock they would order and ship it for you but you had to be physically present in the store!


----------



## TaterTots

lpearson said:


> I called when I first got the e-mail and the lady said no to phone orders. She said that if they did not have a bag in stock they would order and ship it for you but you had to be physically present in the store!



I hate it when they don't allow phone orders for those that don't have a store close by and just might not be able to make it in.  I'm still wondering if they are going to do a sale online.  The only emails I believe I've gotten have been that more colors and styles had been added in the Pebble Leather bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> To those of you that bought these, any updates on the Camouflage Duck bags, pros or cons? I am thinking about getting one, although I don't really need it. It keeps getting slotted behind others on the list.


I haven't actually carried mine yet.       But I got it out today and plan to load it up tomorrow.   It really is a cute bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lpearson said:


> I called when I first got the e-mail and the lady said no to phone orders. She said that if they did not have a bag in stock they would order and ship it for you but you had to be physically present in the store!





TaterTots said:


> I hate it when they don't allow phone orders for those that don't have a store close by and just might not be able to make it in.  I'm still wondering if they are going to do a sale online.  The only emails I believe I've gotten have been that more colors and styles had been added in the Pebble Leather bags.


More suckiness from Dooney.     Particularly because they have what... THREE boutique stores now???   Who do they think is going to shop their "VIP" sale?   This is the first time I remember them NOT having the VIP sale online at the same time as in the stores, even though they only gave a 20% discount (instead of 25) to online shoppers.   Really LAME, Dooney.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I haven't actually carried mine yet.       But I got it out today and plan to load it up tomorrow.   It really is a cute bag.


No surprise there MB.  And they are at the outlets now. Even the SA said you really need to see them in person to determine if they are for you. That was my thought before she said it. So, to the outlet I go, eventually.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> No surprise there MB.  And they are at the outlets now. Even the SA said you really need to see them in person to determine if they are for you. That was my thought before she said it. So, to the outlet I go, eventually.


   I must have stored the shoulder strap wonky because it has a "kink" in it, so it's hanging on my closet doorknob to straighten out.   My hub thinks it's cute, lol.   I had to point out that it is ducks; he didn't even notice!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I must have stored the shoulder strap wonky because it has a "kink" in it, so it's hanging on my closet doorknob to straighten out.   My hub thinks it's cute, lol.   I had to point out that it is ducks; he didn't even notice!!


Seriously? Is he colorblind? Maybe it looked all one color to him. Of course, perhaps the camouflage is that good.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Seriously? Is he colorblind? Maybe it looked all one color to him. Of course, perhaps the camouflage is that good.


No; he just doesn't pay much attention to stuff he doesn't have any interest in.       (Kind of like me when he shows me a new wrench or whatnot.)


----------



## TaterTots

Here she is ladies!  Just 20% off not the 25


----------



## TaterTots

I had just placed an order on Zappos to because I found THE Black bag for this Fall/Winter that's perfect for me. Not a Dooney but I knew I had to have it as soon as I seen it.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> I haven't actually carried mine yet.       But I got it out today and plan to load it up tomorrow.   It really is a cute bag.


I have not carried mine yet either but may bring it out this weekend.  So durable, cute, and I love this style of bag!  Your wallet looks awesome with the bag.  I don't have a Dooney wallet yet.  I get confused by all the styles and dimensions and have a difficult time narrowing it down.  It would help if I could see them at retail and compare but...so few stores and the closest one is a whole state away.  

Enjoy the bag!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

TaterTots said:


> Here she is ladies!  Just 20% off not the 25
> 
> View attachment 3492142


THANK YOU!  I was hoping it would be this week or next (usually around the 18th).  I know exactly what I need (aka "want").  Yes, yes, yes!  Let's get the shopping started...  This will be probably be my final purchase of the year...though there is a QVC TSV coming next month.


----------



## TaterTots

LifeIsDucky said:


> THANK YOU!  I was hoping it would be this week or next (usually around the 18th).  I know exactly what I need (aka "want").  Yes, yes, yes!  Let's get the shopping started...  This will be probably be my final purchase of the year...though there is a QVC TSV coming next month.



Terrific!!  What are you picking up?


----------



## LifeIsDucky

TaterTots said:


> Terrific!!  What are you picking up?


I purchased the Florentine Toscana side zip satchel in natural and th Florentine Toscana small saddle bag in espresso.  I then ordered the Florentine Toscana domed satchel in ginger from Q because it was not in stock on Dooney.com but now I see it is.  I may have to fix this tomorrow.  I would rather have 3 payments, 20% off and free shipping!


----------



## TaterTots

LifeIsDucky said:


> I purchased the Florentine Toscana side zip satchel in natural and th Florentine Toscana small saddle bag in espresso.  I then ordered the Florentine Toscana domed satchel in ginger from Q because it was not in stock on Dooney.com but now I see it is.  I may have to fix this tomorrow.  I would rather have 3 payments, 20% off and free shipping!



Terrific idea ... I would much rather have that deal as well.  .... and excellent choices!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Ugh! I have no willpower. I'm on a bag ban until the end of the year but couldn't resist getting the mini florentine satchel in grey and pre-ordered the bone. I've never seen the mini IRL. I was able to use the code on the grey which was already at a reduced price. So I went for it. I hope I like it. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TaterTots

Satcheldoll said:


> Ugh! I have no willpower. I'm on a bag ban until the end of the year but couldn't resist getting the mini florentine satchel in grey and pre-ordered the bone. I've never seen the mini IRL. I was able to use the code on the grey which was already at a reduced price. So I went for it. I hope I like it. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



I seen the Grey Mini Flo on sell/ILD and started to do the very same thing!!  The Flo looks so yummy in the Grey...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Satcheldoll said:


> Ugh! I have no willpower. I'm on a bag ban until the end of the year but couldn't resist getting the mini florentine satchel in grey and pre-ordered the bone. I've never seen the mini IRL. I was able to use the code on the grey which was already at a reduced price. So I went for it. I hope I like it. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


The mini Flo satchel is a nice sized handbag.   It is only slightly smaller than the 'small'.   The names are misleading.... they are only indicators of relative size.   The mini is a generous medium sized handbag.... because it has a wide base.  The mini will hold a lot of stuff,  it's just not too tall and not big enough to carry tons of things  The mini is not  a tote or like the medium sized Flo satchel (which is huge).
Enjoy your new handbags.... the grey and bone in Florentine are beautiful colors.


----------



## TaterTots

So this just happened... my Birthday is next month and I've been trying to decided between another small Flo or a mini.  Plus the Grey color is to die for and I've really wanted some Grey Flo in my collection. I feel so tingly and excited!!!  @Satcheldoll really helped me make the decision. I mean the price is amazing!  I can't wait to see that Grey in person. 

View attachment 3493965


----------



## Satcheldoll

TaterTots said:


> I seen the Grey Mini Flo on sell/ILD and started to do the very same thing!!  The Flo looks so yummy in the Grey...


I was creeping on dooney.com and didn't see it a couple days ago. Then went to ILD and didn't see it. Went back to dooney and it randomly appeared. It's not on ILD anymore, but showing still available on dooney.com. And you can apply the VIP discount for 20% off. I couldn't pass up the opportunity.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TaterTots

Satcheldoll said:


> I was creeping on dooney.com and didn't see it a couple days ago. Then went to ILD and didn't see it. Went back to dooney and it randomly appeared. It's not on ILD anymore, but showing still available on dooney.com. And you can apply the VIP discount for 20% off. I couldn't pass up the opportunity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Yes! That's exactly what I did... Man oh MAN that Grey with all the Red trim!!! So dreamy!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

lavenderjunkie said:


> The mini Flo satchel is a nice sized handbag.   It is only slightly smaller than the 'small'.   The names are misleading.... they are only indicators of relative size.   The mini is a generous medium sized handbag.... because it has a wide base.  The mini will hold a lot of stuff,  it's just not too tall and not big enough to carry tons of things  The mini is not  a tote or like the medium sized Flo satchel (which is huge).
> Enjoy your new handbags.... the grey and bone in Florentine are beautiful colors.


Thanks for the reassurance LJ. I'm excited. I don't own the Florentine satchel and have been wanting the style for a while. If you remember a while ago I ordered the glove leather small satchel in ivory but returned it. Totally regret doing that. I was concerned about the size and light color. If it were still available I would order it in a heartbeat.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Satcheldoll

TaterTots said:


> Yes! That's exactly what I did... Man oh MAN that Grey with all the Red trim!!! So dreamy!! [emoji813]


Yass! [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TaterTots

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks for the reassurance LJ. I'm excited. I don't own the Florentine satchel and have been wanting the style for a while. If you remember a while ago I ordered the glove leather small satchel in ivory but returned it. Totally regret doing that. I was concerned about the size and light color. If it were still available I would order it in a heartbeat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



These satchels are ADDICTIVE!! And of course Florentine is but we all know that LOL!!


----------



## TaterTots

Satcheldoll said:


> Yass! [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Twinning!!!!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Oh that bone small florentine pre-order is calling my name, too.  What to do.  What to do!


----------



## Satcheldoll

LifeIsDucky said:


> Oh that bone small florentine pre-order is calling my name, too.  What to do.  What to do!


You can always change your mind. Who knows how long it will take to actually receive it. 

I wanted to wait and see what was coming with the 12 days of Dooney, but I have a problem. [emoji3] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TaterTots

Satcheldoll said:


> You can always change your mind. Who knows how long it will take to actually receive it.
> 
> I wanted to wait and see what was coming with the 12 days of Dooney, but I have a problem. [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Yeah the 12 days of Dooney will do me in. After ordering the mini Flo today for my birthday next month I'll have too cool my jets until the holiday sale in December.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ILD, main site,  fall sale.   Lots of handbags and accessories.  Prices seem to be 30% - 50% off.   Quite a few camo duck styles at half off.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> ILD, main site,  fall sale.   Lots of handbags and accessories.  Prices seem to be 30% - 50% off.   Quite a few camo duck styles at half off.



Omgosh. ...flo Buckleys and the mailbag. Gorgeous bags......trying to behave! !!!


----------



## MrsKC

Three colors of the smooth leather hobo are on clearance at the q for $208. Fustia, Persimmon, and Ocean (I think that is right). Fushia has been on my wish list for some time, so I ordered one. I do really like the Taupe one I have.


----------



## DeDe15

For those of you that are veterans of the Dooney sale cycles and what to expect.... from last year's "winter sale", I bought a small Camilla that I just didn't love, even though it was "final sale." After a lot of discussion with the store staff, the manager finally gave me a gift card for future use. I missed a few things I would have gone for on the 12 Days of Dooney, and now this sale is on (whatever they're calling it), but I'm getting sale notification in my inbox.

Question -- what sale is up next and should I hold off using up the $$ (about $300)? I was looking at the suede Darcy, looks really nice and I may go for that, but my heart is still kind of with the Alto line. Do you think we'll see more Alto sales? Is there another "Winter Sale" coming and if so, when? Any guess as to what styles will be out there? And  what shows up at the outlets, as I may be near an outlet by end of January.

Thanks for any and all comments! I'm not a Dooney regular but I know many of those on these threads are!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DeDe15 said:


> For those of you that are veterans of the Dooney sale cycles and what to expect.... from last year's "winter sale", I bought a small Camilla that I just didn't love, even though it was "final sale." After a lot of discussion with the store staff, the manager finally gave me a gift card for future use. I missed a few things I would have gone for on the 12 Days of Dooney, and now this sale is on (whatever they're calling it), but I'm getting sale notification in my inbox.
> 
> Question -- what sale is up next and should I hold off using up the $$ (about $300)? I was looking at the suede Darcy, looks really nice and I may go for that, but my heart is still kind of with the Alto line. Do you think we'll see more Alto sales? Is there another "Winter Sale" coming and if so, when? Any guess as to what styles will be out there? And  what shows up at the outlets, as I may be near an outlet by end of January.
> 
> Thanks for any and all comments! I'm not a Dooney regular but I know many of those on these threads are!


The sales in the retail boutiques are very different than those on the Dooney web site and different from those on I Love Dooney.  If your gift card was from a retail boutique.... then they usually have special sales twice a year.   In between there may be other sales,  on selected items,  but the discounts are much less.  The only times I had seen half off sales at the boutiques,  was the after Christmas and summer sales.
As for your gift card,  I don't know how transferable it is between Dooney's different sales channels.


----------



## DeDe15

lavenderjunkie said:


> The sales in the retail boutiques are very different than those on the Dooney web site and different from those on I Love Dooney.  If your gift card was from a retail boutique.... then they usually have special sales twice a year.   In between there may be other sales,  on selected items,  but the discounts are much less.  The only times I had seen half off sales at the boutiques,  was the after Christmas and summer sales.
> As for your gift card,  I don't know how transferable it is between Dooney's different sales channels.



Thanks... I called one of the outlets, as I may be there in late January and they have a few of the bags I'm thinking about, although of course no Alto anymore at outlets. The SA did say that if the card was issued at a retail store (which it was), then I should be able to use it anywhere. Time will tell!  I may call one of the retail locations and see if any of the Alto bags are on sale yet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DeDe15 said:


> Thanks... I called one of the outlets, as I may be there in late January and they have a few of the bags I'm thinking about, although of course no Alto anymore at outlets. The SA did say that if the card was issued at a retail store (which it was), then I should be able to use it anywhere. Time will tell!  I may call one of the retail locations and see if any of the Alto bags are on sale yet.


Good luck.  Your timing is good.  The sale in the retail boutique is usually at the beginning of Jan,  although
dates vary a little some years.


----------



## YankeeDooney

I received an early morning email from Dillard's about their New Years Day Sale. Many Dooney's very discounted, unfortunately many already sold out. So sad.


----------



## momjules

Presidents' Day sales?


----------



## aerinha

Dooney has 20% off everything. Sadly sale prices on some bags are gone. I grabbed s mini Barlow in calypso because I adore the color


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Dooney has 20% off everything. Sadly sale prices on some bags are gone. I grabbed s mini Barlow in calypso because I adore the color



Yay!! You got it! I can't wait to see it. [emoji4]


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> Dooney has 20% off everything. Sadly sale prices on some bags are gone. I grabbed s mini Barlow in calypso because I adore the color


That color looks so pretty. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!! You got it! I can't wait to see it. [emoji4]



I was really just waiting for some sort of discoint since I just bought the toscana crossbody.  I like to think I would have hesitated if it was only 10% but who am I kidding lol.



Satcheldoll said:


> That color looks so pretty. Can't wait to see it.



I had to have it once I saw it and City leather is so smooth.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I was really just waiting for some sort of discoint since I just bought the toscana crossbody.  I like to think I would have hesitated if it was only 10% but who am I kidding lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to have it once I saw it and City leather is so smooth.


I agree,  I love the City leather.   I wish they would use that leather in some other styles,  like real satchels,
with zipper tops.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Just stalking dooney.com and it's showing a private sale with up to 50% off but I can't tell if it's certain items. It says no code needed and ends Feb 19th. Anyone know what's going on with this sale?


----------



## Satcheldoll

Satcheldoll said:


> Just stalking dooney.com and it's showing a private sale with up to 50% off but I can't tell if it's certain items. It says no code needed and ends Feb 19th. Anyone know what's going on with this sale?


Never mind. I wasn't clicking the link. [emoji12]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Satcheldoll said:


> Never mind. I wasn't clicking the link. [emoji12]


It has been that way since 2 a.m. I don't know if it is official yet but if that's all that is up there, I am safe. Official email did not go out. Perhaps they are still loading product.


----------



## Satcheldoll

YankeeDooney said:


> It has been that way since 2 a.m. I don't know if it is official yet but if that's all that is up there, I am safe. Official email did not go out. Perhaps they are still loading product.


Yeah, I'm safe too. I didn't see anything when I was on early this morning.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Satcheldoll said:


> Yeah, I'm safe too. I didn't see anything when I was on early this morning.


I just called. They said that was it. Really? I don't see any samples or one-of-a kinds. Last year had more interesting items. This year is same old.

*UPDATE: *I think whoever loaded their site did it incorrectly. If you go to Bags > Shop All bags  you will see more sale bags or just got to Sale. Perhaps those aren't discounted as much. Not sure.

Perhaps I am mistaken but I don't see much in the Private Sale items.


----------



## Satcheldoll

YankeeDooney said:


> I just called. They said that was it. Really? I don't see any samples or one-of-a kinds. Last year had more interesting items. This year is same old.


I was hoping for a sample or one-of-a-kind too. I'm glad my wallet's safe for now. It ends on the 19th so I wonder if they'll have a President's day sale on their regular inventory, although I don't need to buy a single thing.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Satcheldoll said:


> I was hoping for a sample or one-of-a-kind too. I'm glad my wallet's safe for now. It ends on the 19th so I wonder if they'll have a President's day sale on their regular inventory, although I don't need to buy a single thing.



Hmm, I wonder. We'll see I guess. Worth checking back later in the day. Usually they send out an email to announce the Private Sale. Just odd.


----------



## Satcheldoll

YankeeDooney said:


> Hmm, I wonder. We'll see I guess. Worth checking back later in the day. Usually they send out an email to announce the Private Sale. Just odd.


I finally did get an email. Maybe 45 minutes ago. Just clicked delete since I'd already been out there and wasn't impressed by the selection.


----------



## MaryBel

The sale is disappointing, which is good for me. I already did too much damage at ILD.


----------



## MaryBel

The outlets have the sample sale going on. I did a quick visit but they didn't have any good new styles, the leather bags were either old styles (flo satchel in black, stanwich satchel in brown, Kingston hobo in denim, flo E/W satchel in chestnut, zipper barlow in chestnut, a large montecito DS in a lavender color, this one was very pretty but it was huge and it had some scratches, a Sloan hobo in a brownish shade, a Perry satchel in saffiano, a small Montecito DS in white, some verona Christinas in different sizes) or I think some were store exclusives.
Pretty much the newer things they had were coated cotton items: Some Rubys with a pineapple print, bitsy zip zip and wallet/Mimi xbody in a Greta with flowers print, some small xbodys with a print that had sliced oranges or something like that. I think it was more leftovers than samples.

But anyway ended up doing too much damage. Got the flo satchel in black ($150), the Kingston in denim ($150), the chestnut zipper barlow ($150), a pebble leather Olivia in orange -may be persimmon ($75), bitsy zip zip in gretta/pink flowers ($50),Mimi xbody in greta/red flowers ($50) and a Mimi flowers xbody ($50).

I'll take pics tomorrow to show you but I suggest you visit your outlet to see what goodies they got!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> The outlets have the sample sale going on. I did a quick visit but they didn't have any good new styles, the leather bags were either old styles (flo satchel in black, stanwich satchel in brown, Kingston hobo in denim, flo E/W satchel in chestnut, zipper barlow in chestnut, a large montecito DS in a lavender color, this one was very pretty but it was huge and it had some scratches, a Sloan hobo in a brownish shade, a Perry satchel in saffiano, a small Montecito DS in white, some verona Christinas in different sizes) or I think some were store exclusives.
> Pretty much the newer things they had were coated cotton items: Some Rubys with a pineapple print, bitsy zip zip and wallet/Mimi xbody in a Greta with flowers print, some small xbodys with a print that had sliced oranges or something like that. I think it was more leftovers than samples.
> 
> But anyway ended up doing too much damage. Got the flo satchel in black ($150), the Kingston in denim ($150), the chestnut zipper barlow ($150), a pebble leather Olivia in orange -may be persimmon ($75), bitsy zip zip in gretta/pink flowers ($50),Mimi xbody in greta/red flowers ($50) and a Mimi flowers xbody ($50).
> 
> I'll take pics tomorrow to show you but I suggest you visit your outlet to see what goodies they got!


*MaryBel*:  you certainly found a collection of treasures at great prices.  The outlet I called said they couldn't ship the bags from the sample sale.   I did manage to get some things from clearance:  Made in America small satchel in pebbled leather in a bright turquoise and also a deep grey and a wine Dawson.   I finally found my wine in the City leather!!!! 
I can't wait to see your photos.  I'm drooling over your Florentine finds and the florals are making me wish for spring to get here fast.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MaryBel*:  you certainly found a collection of treasures at great prices.  The outlet I called said they couldn't ship the bags from the sample sale.   I did manage to get some things from clearance:  Made in America small satchel in pebbled leather in a bright turquoise and also a deep grey and a wine Dawson.   I finally found my wine in the City leather!!!!
> I can't wait to see your photos.  I'm drooling over your Florentine finds and the florals are making me wish for spring to get here fast.



Oh yeah, I forgot that! I remember they told me that before, that they wouldn't ship them. I completely forgot to mention that in my post.
Oh, that MIA satchel sounds divine! I wished mine had those. I'm glad you were able to get your wine Dawson!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Just confirmed with one of the outlets,  the $25 off leather handbags posted in the NO CHAT Deals thread
applies to handbags that are shipped!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

lavenderjunkie said:


> Just confirmed with one of the outlets,  the $25 off leather handbags posted in the NO CHAT Deals thread
> applies to handbags that are shipped!


If there is a bag you are looking for,  check with the outlets.  When you take $25 off the outlet price of a handbag,  there are some very good deals. (Does not apply to wallets).   I called the *******, CT outlet.

I got a lime pebble zip zip satchel ($104),  the saffiano zip zip was even less,  but I couldn't find a color I wanted/needed in saffiano..  They also had the Willa and Lexington in saffiano.  That yellow Willa was calling my name, but I got the ice blue large Barlow ($196) instead.  I couldn't buy everything I wanted.  But I did add an Elisa in amber to the order.  And a (bright) green Dillen ($119) double pocket satchel (an oldie but a goodie when it comes to leather and style).

They also had several Florentine Clayton satchels ($214;  40%off + $25 off), and the newer Florentine Toscana line in several styles and colors ( at 50% +$25 off).  I  also passed on a red Flo twist strap hobo ($154) and a natural large Flo domed satchel ($214), and the black/brown Elisa.  They also had a few pebbled logo locks ( red and bone) for $144, with accessories.
If someone wants to send me their credit card,  I can go back and order some of the handbags I left behind.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> If there is a bag you are looking for,  check with the outlets.  When you take $25 off the outlet price of a handbag,  there are some very good deals. (Does not apply to wallets).   I called the *******, CT outlet.
> 
> I got a lime pebble zip zip satchel ($104),  the saffiano zip zip was even less,  but I couldn't find a color I wanted/needed in saffiano..  They also had the Willa and Lexington in saffiano.  That yellow Willa was calling my name, but I got the ice blue large Barlow ($196) instead.  I couldn't buy everything I wanted.  But I did add an Elisa in amber to the order.  And a (bright) green Dillen ($119) double pocket satchel (an oldie but a goodie when it comes to leather and style).
> 
> They also had several Florentine Clayton satchels ($214;  40%off + $25 off), and the newer Florentine Toscana line in several styles and colors ( at 50% +$25 off).  I  also passed on a red Flo twist strap hobo ($154) and a natural large Flo domed satchel ($214), and the black/brown Elisa.  They also had a few pebbled logo locks ( red and bone) for $144, with accessories.
> If someone wants to send me their credit card,  I can go back and order some of the handbags I left behind.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Nice haul! Thanks for the info on what is available. I am having an outlet trip craving, but I've been staying away because I don't want to buy. Now I'm thinking since they have the Toscana I might have to go see what is available. That and the extra $25 sale might be worth the fall.... off the wagon that is. [emoji57]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Twoboyz said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Nice haul! Thanks for the info on what is available. I am having an outlet trip craving, but I've been staying away because I don't want to buy. Now I'm thinking since they have the Toscana I might have to go see what is available. That and the extra $25 sale might be worth the fall.... off the wagon that is. [emoji57]


*TB:*  hope you find some treasures.  It's harder to resist a new handbag when you see it in person.  I can't imagine how many I would have bought if I was actually in the outlet instead of shopping on the phone.    Prices aren't as good as they were just a few years ago,  but we have to take advantage of the best prices we can find... at the time.  Can't go back and buy more.


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Nice haul! Thanks for the info on what is available. I am having an outlet trip craving, but I've been staying away because I don't want to buy. Now I'm thinking since they have the Toscana I might have to go see what is available. That and the extra $25 sale might be worth the fall.... off the wagon that is. [emoji57]


I just called two outlets, both said they don't have Toscana yet, which is a crock because I bought one over the phone a month or so ago and they are on ILD.  So calling might not get you one on sale.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I just called two outlets, both said they don't have Toscana yet, which is a crock because I bought one over the phone a month or so ago and they are on ILD.  So calling might not get you one on sale.


*aerinha:*   If you still want a handbag, try calling *******, CT outlet.  They have a table of Toscana, not all styles,  but 4  or 5, in a number of colors....ginger, natural, Bordeaux, dark brown.  And the sign on the table says 50% off,  and the $25 additional sale applies to phone orders.
The SA I work with is Stephanie.  If she is not there,  Faith helps me.  Just be sure to have them tell you about the quality of the bag before you buy it.   Some of the Toscana have uneven dye lines, and others have varying degrees of pebbling.  Outlet bags can only be returned for credit, not a refund (clearance not returnable at all).  The Toscana were not on clearance.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> *aerinha:*   If you still want a handbag, try calling *******, CT outlet.  They have a table of Toscana, not all styles,  but 4  or 5, in a number of colors....ginger, natural, Bordeaux, dark brown.  And the sign on the table says 50% off,  and the $25 additional sale applies to phone orders.
> The SA I work with is Stephanie.  If she is not there,  Faith helps me.  Just be sure to have them tell you about the quality of the bag before you buy it.   Some of the Toscana have uneven dye lines, and others have varying degrees of pebbling.  Outlet bags can only be returned for credit, not a refund (clearance not returnable at all).  The Toscana were not on clearance.


******* was the first I called because I saw your post and they said they hadn't gotten any Toscana yet.  Rehobeth was next and they said the same thing


----------



## momjules

I saw with my own eyes last weekend a table full of toscana bags.
I couldn't tell you the styles but I saw them. Try calling Woodbury commons in New York.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> ******* was the first I called because I saw your post and they said they hadn't gotten any Toscana yet.  Rehobeth was next and they said the same thing


I think the problem might be the name of the line.  Perhaps the versions in the outlet are called Florentine or
Florentine Nuovo, or something else.  Anyway,  ******* sent me a picture of the table with the handbags lined up.
There were 5 styles.... I don't know all their names.   If you tell me the Dooney style # of what you were looking for,
I'll check the Dooney site and see if I can see it in the picture.   Or else,  call the outlet can give them the style #,
and don't call it Toscana.   Obviously that confuses them.   Or maybe the styles they have aren't the one QVC is
calling Toscana.   I don't know.


----------



## aerinha

momjules said:


> I saw with my own eyes last weekend a table full of toscana bags.
> I couldn't tell you the styles but I saw them. Try calling Woodbury commons in New York.



I bought one from Rehobeth not that long ago it could be like lavenderjunkie says, they keep changining



lavenderjunkie said:


> I think the problem might be the name of the line.  Perhaps the versions in the outlet are called Florentine or
> Florentine Nuovo, or something else.  Anyway,  ******* sent me a picture of the table with the handbags lined up.
> There were 5 styles.... I don't know all their names.   If you tell me the Dooney style # of what you were looking for,
> I'll check the Dooney site and see if I can see it in the picture.   Or else,  call the outlet can give them the style #,
> and don't call it Toscana.   Obviously that confuses them.   Or maybe the styles they have aren't the one QVC is
> calling Toscana.   I don't know.



Camera bag BFLRN0457BOBO and small domed satche BFLRN0477EEEE


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I bought one from Rehobeth not that long ago it could be like lavenderjunkie says, they keep changining
> 
> 
> 
> Camera bag BFLRN0457BOBO and small domed satche BFLRN0477EEEE


*aerinha:*   I checked the Dooney site to see what those bags looked like and neither of the bags you identified were in the picture of *******'s Florentine Nuovo (?) table.   I did notice that all the bags had the square metal Dooney logo plate.   So maybe these are made for outlet versions or made for some other department store as an exclusive.
So I went to ILD main site to see if I could match up the pictures of the bags on the table with item # for you to look at.
Here is what I found on ILD for these bags ( I hope I have matched the right picture to the right item)
All items start with BFLRN followed by 4 digits and then the color code.
Crossbody 3264
Turn lock hobo 9058
Turn lock Dover tote 9055
Domed satchel with buckle on handles 9062
Janine satchel with bridge tab closure inside 0931
Don't know if any of these would appeal to you,  but you can look at them on ILD  (they are all listed under the Florentine page) and see if you want to call the ******* outlet on Monday.   That extra $25 goes until 3/23.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> *aerinha:*   I checked the Dooney site to see what those bags looked like and neither of the bags you identified were in the picture of *******'s Florentine Nuovo (?) table.   I did notice that all the bags had the square metal Dooney logo plate.   So maybe these are made for outlet versions or made for some other department store as an exclusive.
> So I went to ILD main site to see if I could match up the pictures of the bags on the table with item # for you to look at.
> Here is what I found on ILD for these bags ( I hope I have matched the right picture to the right item)
> All items start with BFLRN followed by 4 digits and then the color code.
> Crossbody 3264
> Turn lock hobo 9058
> Turn lock Dover tote 9055
> Domed satchel with buckle on handles 9062
> Janine satchel with bridge tab closure inside 0931
> Don't know if any of these would appeal to you,  but you can look at them on ILD and see if you want to call the ******* outlet on Monday.   That extra $25 goes until 3/23.


Thank you!  I might call about the crossbody in ginger.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Thank you!  I might call about the crossbody in ginger.


Just ask them to give you the item # so you can verify it's the same bag.... and also ask about the condition of the leather, etc.
Good luck.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> I just called two outlets, both said they don't have Toscana yet, which is a crock because I bought one over the phone a month or so ago and they are on ILD.  So calling might not get you one on sale.



Thanks A. I love to go there but it's dangerous. I think I want to try them on to know which one I like best. I'm leaning toward the Domed Satchel though.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thinking about the various Florentine collections... the original, the Toscana, and the Nuovo.... I'm wondering if the difference between the Toscana and the Nuovo is the interior lining and the name plate,  as well as of course different styles.  I'm assuming they are the same leather.... but that may not be true as I've never seen the Nuovo in person.
Anyone who has seen both the Toscana and Nuovo.... please report back.   Thanks.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thinking about the various Florentine collections... the original, the Toscana, and the Nuovo.... I'm wondering if the difference between the Toscana and the Nuovo is the interior lining and the name plate,  as well as of course different styles.  I'm assuming they are the same leather.... but that may not be true as I've never seen the Nuovo in person.
> Anyone who has seen both the Toscana and Nuovo.... please report back.   Thanks.



Hi LJ, the Nuovo does look like the same leather as the Toscana leather but admittedly I did not give it much attention because it lacked the appeal of the Toscana which has the nice hardware and trapunto detailing. I did not look at any of the bag interiors of the Nuovo so I cannot comment but I believe the collection was made for the outlets and ILD.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thinking about the various Florentine collections... the original, the Toscana, and the Nuovo.... I'm wondering if the difference between the Toscana and the Nuovo is the interior lining and the name plate,  as well as of course different styles.  I'm assuming they are the same leather.... but that may not be true as I've never seen the Nuovo in person.
> Anyone who has seen both the Toscana and Nuovo.... please report back.   Thanks.



Have both and they are the same. Both have leather lining too. Difference seems to be Toscana has the duck oval plate and Nuovo has the square Dooney plate. I prefer regular florentine to both


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Have both and they are the same. Both have leather lining too. Difference seems to be Toscana has the duck oval plate and Nuovo has the square Dooney plate. I prefer regular florentine to both


*YD* and *aerinha:*  thanks so much for the info.  I like the styling of the Toscana better than the Nuovo,  but it's nice to know that both have the same interior leather lining.  As for the exterior leather,  they remind me somewhat of the Alto leather.  I like the leather Dooney patch on the original Florentine,  better I think than any of the metal logos,  put the Toscana metal oval logo is elegant and a nice change from the square metal logos.   Each line has it's plus and minus and style of the handbag and details are key.  And let's not forget the effect that price has on our decisions.  The newer handbags are really getting up there in $$$ and that makes it harder to justify getting another bag for an already more than adequate    handbag collection.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD* and *aerinha:*  thanks so much for the info.  I like the styling of the Toscana better than the Nuovo,  but it's nice to know that both have the same interior leather lining.  As for the exterior leather,  they remind me somewhat of the Alto leather.  I like the leather Dooney patch on the original Florentine,  better I think than any of the metal logos,  put the Toscana metal oval logo is elegant and a nice change from the square metal logos.   Each line has it's plus and minus and style of the handbag and details are key.  And let's not forget the effect that price has on our decisions.  The newer handbags are really getting up there in $$$ and that makes it harder to justify getting another bag for an already more than adequate    handbag collection.


I do like the silver hardware on Toscana. Don't ask me the hardware color on Nuovo, I can't tell


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thinking about the various Florentine collections... the original, the Toscana, and the Nuovo.... I'm wondering if the difference between the Toscana and the Nuovo is the interior lining and the name plate,  as well as of course different styles.  I'm assuming they are the same leather.... but that may not be true as I've never seen the Nuovo in person.
> Anyone who has seen both the Toscana and Nuovo.... please report back.   Thanks.



I think that basically the Nuovo is the name they used for the models they did for the outlet and ILD.
The outside leather looks exactly the same to me. The interior of the nuovo is also the same leather lining. I think the only difference I noticed with the lining is that my satchel doesn't have the brown suede touches the Toscanas have.
The Dooney logo is obviously different as you mentioned, but I think they did that to differentiate them from the Boutique Toscana styles.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> I think that basically the Nuovo is the name they used for the models they did for the outlet and ILD.
> The outside leather looks exactly the same to me. The interior of the nuovo is also the same leather lining. I think the only difference I noticed with the lining is that my satchel doesn't have the brown suede touches the Toscanas have.
> The Dooney logo is obviously different as you mentioned, but I think they did that to differentiate them from the Boutique Toscana styles.


I'm glad they kept the nice leather lining.  The Nuovo styles can still be attractive if you find something that works for you,  We are all equal opportunity handbag shoppers.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

lavenderjunkie said:


> If there is a bag you are looking for,  check with the outlets.  When you take $25 off the outlet price of a handbag,  there are some very good deals. (Does not apply to wallets).   I called the *******, CT outlet.
> 
> I got a lime pebble zip zip satchel ($104),  the saffiano zip zip was even less,  but I couldn't find a color I wanted/needed in saffiano..  They also had the Willa and Lexington in saffiano.  That yellow Willa was calling my name, but I got the ice blue large Barlow ($196) instead.  I couldn't buy everything I wanted.  But I did add an Elisa in amber to the order.  And a (bright) green Dillen ($119) double pocket satchel (an oldie but a goodie when it comes to leather and style).
> 
> They also had several Florentine Clayton satchels ($214;  40%off + $25 off), and the newer Florentine Toscana line in several styles and colors ( at 50% +$25 off).  I  also passed on a red Flo twist strap hobo ($154) and a natural large Flo domed satchel ($214), and the black/brown Elisa.  They also had a few pebbled logo locks ( red and bone) for $144, with accessories.
> If someone wants to send me their credit card,  I can go back and order some of the handbags I left behind.


Since I can't show pictures,  I thought I'd just report on my new bags here.

The key lime (green) zip zip is beautiful.  The color is very soft and pretty,  like real key lime juice... just a hint
of yellow in the light green.  I'm not usually attracted to greens (or browns),  but the key lime is a lovely color
and a nice change for spring and summer.

The green (Kelly) Dillen satchel is a keeper also.  I love the Dillen leather.   The color is a bright green,  which appealed
to me since I ordered it on St. Patrick's day.  Must have been under the influence of the handbag leprecan.  I don't think
we will see many more Dillen leather handbags,  so I was happy to add it to my collection.   The leather is thick.  But I did
notice that the interior pockets are not trimmed in leather.  Not a big deal,  but I do miss that touch.   The lining is the gingham
red/white,  which I much prefer to the all red cotton lining.

The Amber Elisa is a stunning handbag.   So ladylike and refined.   The color combo of amber, dark brown, and black trim is very striking.  But this will be a 'dress' bag.... used when I can carry it and then put it down.  It's a bit heavy and the flap opening, while very attractive, would drive me crazy if I had to get in and out of the bag often.   Not sure if I will try to remove the shoulder strap permanently.  I never plan to use it.

The ice blue Barlow is beautiful.  The leather is so smooth and flawless (except the bottom of the bag which has a few pebbles/wrinkles).   The color is a very greys blue.... more light blue in natural light,  grey in indoor light.  But I was expecting that based on prior posts and Q's & A's.  The large Barlow has a very deep base (8").   I plan to hand carry it so it's not an issue for me,  but I can't see it working on the shoulder or cross body with such a wide base.  Just a personal opinion.

My one minor disappointment was a red Florentine twist strap hobo that I added at the last minute.  I'm very familiar with the style, since I already have it in other colosr and love the strap and zip tassel design.  I've also found that the leather they use on the twist strap hobo is extremely thick leather,  more so, I think, than on other Florentine handbags I've seen.  The red  color is a perfect blue red.  The front of the bag is perfect, although I think the leather is a little dry.   But the back of the bag has some lines (typical of Florentine handbags).   It's not a major flaw, and they may blur if I condition the bag (which I don't usually do)/   But I wasn't expecting to see them and if I had known in advance..... I might have passed on the bag.   I have to talk with my SA about this.... certainly for future dealings.

Anyway that's my haul.  Did anyone else buy any handbags during the sale? Today (Thursday) is the last day for the extra $25 off.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Since I can't show pictures,  I thought I'd just report on my new bags here.
> 
> The key lime (green) zip zip is beautiful.  The color is very soft and pretty,  like real key lime juice... just a hint
> of yellow in the light green.  I'm not usually attracted to greens (or browns),  but the key lime is a lovely color
> and a nice change for spring and summer.
> 
> The green (Kelly) Dillen satchel is a keeper also.  I love the Dillen leather.   The color is a bright green,  which appealed
> to me since I ordered it on St. Patrick's day.  Must have been under the influence of the handbag leprecan.  I don't think
> we will see many more Dillen leather handbags,  so I was happy to add it to my collection.   The leather is thick.  But I did
> notice that the interior pockets are not trimmed in leather.  Not a big deal,  but I do miss that touch.   The lining is the gingham
> red/white,  which I much prefer to the all red cotton lining.
> 
> The Amber Elisa is a stunning handbag.   So ladylike and refined.   The color combo of amber, dark brown, and black trim is very striking.  But this will be a 'dress' bag.... used when I can carry it and then put it down.  It's a bit heavy and the flap opening, while very attractive, would drive me crazy if I had to get in and out of the bag often.   Not sure if I will try to remove the shoulder strap permanently.  I never plan to use it.
> 
> The ice blue Barlow is beautiful.  The leather is so smooth and flawless (except the bottom of the bag which has a few pebbles/wrinkles).   The color is a very greys blue.... more light blue in natural light,  grey in indoor light.  But I was expecting that based on prior posts and Q's & A's.  The large Barlow has a very deep base (8").   I plan to hand carry it so it's not an issue for me,  but I can't see it working on the shoulder or cross body with such a wide base.  Just a personal opinion.
> 
> My one minor disappointment was a red Florentine twist strap hobo that I added at the last minute.  I'm very familiar with the style, since I already have it in other colosr and love the strap and zip tassel design.  I've also found that the leather they use on the twist strap hobo is extremely thick leather,  more so, I think, than on other Florentine handbags I've seen.  The red  color is a perfect blue red.  The front of the bag is perfect, although I think the leather is a little dry.   But the back of the bag has some lines (typical of Florentine handbags).   It's not a major flaw, and they may blur if I condition the bag (which I don't usually do)/   But I wasn't expecting to see them and if I had known in advance..... I might have passed on the bag.   I have to talk with my SA about this.... certainly for future dealings.
> 
> Anyway that's my haul.  Did anyone else buy any handbags during the sale? Today (Thursday) is the last day for the extra $25 off.


LJ, they sound wonderful. I am very intrigued by the Green Dillen Satchel. I just can't place what style it could be. Is it small or medium size bag? Love the color. I did see key lime. I notice that color differs when on the city bags. Intriguing color and great for spring. I don't recall the ice blue Barlows but glad you are happy with it. Sorry to hear about the twist strap hobo. Very unfortunate. I like those bags but just not ready for one. I think it does not hang low enough for me. Funny though, whenever I see them, I try them on. Very pretty. 

I was very busy and will need to get on the ban wagon.  I am just trying to decide if I want to reorder a python satchel. I was so taken again when I saw a couple of YT Videos. Just debating if it is worth the risk again since the last one I ordered went back due to lifting scales. Should I try again?.....that is the question. They seem to be available....again......but wondering if those are the returns. Ugh!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Since I can't show pictures,  I thought I'd just report on my new bags here.
> 
> The key lime (green) zip zip is beautiful.  The color is very soft and pretty,  like real key lime juice... just a hint
> of yellow in the light green.  I'm not usually attracted to greens (or browns),  but the key lime is a lovely color
> and a nice change for spring and summer.
> 
> The green (Kelly) Dillen satchel is a keeper also.  I love the Dillen leather.   The color is a bright green,  which appealed
> to me since I ordered it on St. Patrick's day.  Must have been under the influence of the handbag leprecan.  I don't think
> we will see many more Dillen leather handbags,  so I was happy to add it to my collection.   The leather is thick.  But I did
> notice that the interior pockets are not trimmed in leather.  Not a big deal,  but I do miss that touch.   The lining is the gingham
> red/white,  which I much prefer to the all red cotton lining.
> 
> The Amber Elisa is a stunning handbag.   So ladylike and refined.   The color combo of amber, dark brown, and black trim is very striking.  But this will be a 'dress' bag.... used when I can carry it and then put it down.  It's a bit heavy and the flap opening, while very attractive, would drive me crazy if I had to get in and out of the bag often.   Not sure if I will try to remove the shoulder strap permanently.  I never plan to use it.
> 
> The ice blue Barlow is beautiful.  The leather is so smooth and flawless (except the bottom of the bag which has a few pebbles/wrinkles).   The color is a very greys blue.... more light blue in natural light,  grey in indoor light.  But I was expecting that based on prior posts and Q's & A's.  The large Barlow has a very deep base (8").   I plan to hand carry it so it's not an issue for me,  but I can't see it working on the shoulder or cross body with such a wide base.  Just a personal opinion.
> 
> My one minor disappointment was a red Florentine twist strap hobo that I added at the last minute.  I'm very familiar with the style, since I already have it in other colosr and love the strap and zip tassel design.  I've also found that the leather they use on the twist strap hobo is extremely thick leather,  more so, I think, than on other Florentine handbags I've seen.  The red  color is a perfect blue red.  The front of the bag is perfect, although I think the leather is a little dry.   But the back of the bag has some lines (typical of Florentine handbags).   It's not a major flaw, and they may blur if I condition the bag (which I don't usually do)/   But I wasn't expecting to see them and if I had known in advance..... I might have passed on the bag.   I have to talk with my SA about this.... certainly for future dealings.
> 
> Anyway that's my haul.  Did anyone else buy any handbags during the sale? Today (Thursday) is the last day for the extra $25 off.



They all sound so pretty. The way you describe them ...no pictures needed! The city leather takes color so beautifully and I think I love every color. Enjoy them! 

I was so tempted to go to the outlet because I haven't been there in So long, but I held out. I did make one non Dooney purchase though which I'll post in that thread when she arrives. [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Twoboyz said:


> They all sound so pretty. The way you describe them ...no pictures needed! The city leather takes color so beautifully and I think I love every color. Enjoy them!
> 
> I was so tempted to go to the outlet because I haven't been there in So long, but I held out. I did make one non Dooney purchase though which I'll post in that thread when she arrives. [emoji4]


TB:  I agree with you about the City leather.   I love the leather and the colors.  It's hard not to collect every color.   I think I have enough,  but then they release a new color.   I think they are doing the blush and the key lime in the city leather also.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> LJ, they sound wonderful. I am very intrigued by the Green Dillen Satchel. I just can't place what style it could be. Is it small or medium size bag? Love the color. I did see key lime. I notice that color differs when on the city bags. Intriguing color and great for spring. I don't recall the ice blue Barlows but glad you are happy with it. Sorry to hear about the twist strap hobo. Very unfortunate. I like those bags but just not ready for one. I think it does not hang low enough for me. Funny though, whenever I see them, I try them on. Very pretty.
> 
> I was very busy and will need to get on the ban wagon.  I am just trying to decide if I want to reorder a python satchel. I was so taken again when I saw a couple of YT Videos. Just debating if it is worth the risk again since the last one I ordered went back due to lifting scales. Should I try again?.....that is the question. They seem to be available....again......but wondering if those are the returns. Ugh!


The Dillen satchel is an older style... it's a medium and large size domed satchel.   The top does not fold down.  In the original Dillen line they did the satchel with no exterior pockets, and 2 versions with horizontal exterior zip pockets (like on the Dawson).  I got the medium sized double pocket version.  It's a little bigger than the plain Dillen domed satchel.  I've seen both sizes,  on occasion on ILD.... very often the only color they show is white with black trim.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

lavenderjunkie said:


> The Dillen satchel is an older style... it's a medium and large size domed satchel.   The top does not fold down.  In the original Dillen line they did the satchel with no exterior pockets, and 2 versions with horizontal exterior zip pockets (like on the Dawson).  I got the medium sized double pocket version.  It's a little bigger than the plain Dillen domed satchel.  I've seen both sizes,  on occasion on ILD.... very often the only color they show is white with black trim.[/QU
> 
> 
> YankeeDooney said:
> 
> 
> 
> LJ, they sound wonderful. I am very intrigued by the Green Dillen Satchel. I just can't place what style it could be. Is it small or medium size bag? Love the color. I did see key lime. I notice that color differs when on the city bags. Intriguing color and great for spring. I don't recall the ice blue Barlows but glad you are happy with it. Sorry to hear about the twist strap hobo. Very unfortunate. I like those bags but just not ready for one. I think it does not hang low enough for me. Funny though, whenever I see them, I try them on. Very pretty.
> 
> I was very busy and will need to get on the ban wagon.  I am just trying to decide if I want to reorder a python satchel. I was so taken again when I saw a couple of YT Videos. Just debating if it is worth the risk again since the last one I ordered went back due to lifting scales. Should I try again?.....that is the question. They seem to be available....again......but wondering if those are the returns. Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> *YD:*  I know what you are going thru regarding the python satchels.   I love the look too.   But.... since we are both particular about the condition or our bags,  I would want to see it in person.  I'm nervous when ever I order online and often don't order a bag I think might be more subject to issues.   ILD had a white leather Elisa that was stunning.  After getting the Amber Elisa,  I wanted that white one.   But..... there are too many chances for the condition to be questionable (dirt, scratches on the flap or corners, etc)..... so I passed.  Unless the price is so tempting,  then I'll stay strong.
> Good luck what ever you decide.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Since I can't show pictures,  I thought I'd just report on my new bags here.
> 
> The key lime (green) zip zip is beautiful.  The color is very soft and pretty,  like real key lime juice... just a hint
> of yellow in the light green.  I'm not usually attracted to greens (or browns),  but the key lime is a lovely color
> and a nice change for spring and summer.
> 
> The green (Kelly) Dillen satchel is a keeper also.  I love the Dillen leather.   The color is a bright green,  which appealed
> to me since I ordered it on St. Patrick's day.  Must have been under the influence of the handbag leprecan.  I don't think
> we will see many more Dillen leather handbags,  so I was happy to add it to my collection.   The leather is thick.  But I did
> notice that the interior pockets are not trimmed in leather.  Not a big deal,  but I do miss that touch.   The lining is the gingham
> red/white,  which I much prefer to the all red cotton lining.
> 
> The Amber Elisa is a stunning handbag.   So ladylike and refined.   The color combo of amber, dark brown, and black trim is very striking.  But this will be a 'dress' bag.... used when I can carry it and then put it down.  It's a bit heavy and the flap opening, while very attractive, would drive me crazy if I had to get in and out of the bag often.   Not sure if I will try to remove the shoulder strap permanently.  I never plan to use it.
> 
> The ice blue Barlow is beautiful.  The leather is so smooth and flawless (except the bottom of the bag which has a few pebbles/wrinkles).   The color is a very greys blue.... more light blue in natural light,  grey in indoor light.  But I was expecting that based on prior posts and Q's & A's.  The large Barlow has a very deep base (8").   I plan to hand carry it so it's not an issue for me,  but I can't see it working on the shoulder or cross body with such a wide base.  Just a personal opinion.
> 
> My one minor disappointment was a red Florentine twist strap hobo that I added at the last minute.  I'm very familiar with the style, since I already have it in other colosr and love the strap and zip tassel design.  I've also found that the leather they use on the twist strap hobo is extremely thick leather,  more so, I think, than on other Florentine handbags I've seen.  The red  color is a perfect blue red.  The front of the bag is perfect, although I think the leather is a little dry.   But the back of the bag has some lines (typical of Florentine handbags).   It's not a major flaw, and they may blur if I condition the bag (which I don't usually do)/   But I wasn't expecting to see them and if I had known in advance..... I might have passed on the bag.   I have to talk with my SA about this.... certainly for future dealings.
> 
> Anyway that's my haul.  Did anyone else buy any handbags during the sale? Today (Thursday) is the last day for the extra $25 off.



Glad to hear most of the bags you got were winners. Those new Dillens in Kelly green are gorgeous, was tempted by them when I was at the outlet last time (for the sample sale) but then I remembered I have the double zipper sac in kelly green with the matching wallet, so I left them be.
Too bad the florentine hobo is not perfect, but at least it's in the back, so it's less noticeable. If it was the front, it would be no good at all.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> LJ, they sound wonderful. *I am very intrigued by the Green Dillen Satchel. I just can't place what style it could be*. Is it small or medium size bag? Love the color. I did see key lime. I notice that color differs when on the city bags. Intriguing color and great for spring. I don't recall the ice blue Barlows but glad you are happy with it. Sorry to hear about the twist strap hobo. Very unfortunate. I like those bags but just not ready for one. I think it does not hang low enough for me. Funny though, whenever I see them, I try them on. Very pretty.
> 
> I was very busy and will need to get on the ban wagon.  I am just trying to decide if I want to reorder a python satchel. I was so taken again when I saw a couple of YT Videos. Just debating if it is worth the risk again since the last one I ordered went back due to lifting scales. Should I try again?.....that is the question. They seem to be available....again......but wondering if those are the returns. Ugh!



GF, it's the same style as the green bag you had in your St. Patrick's day pic, but in Dillen leather.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> GF, it's the same style as the green bag you had in your St. Patrick's day pic, but in Dillen leather.


Ohhhh, nice. Would love to see in person or a pic at least. That green seems to be very popular.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Since I can't show pictures,  I thought I'd just report on my new bags here.
> 
> The key lime (green) zip zip is beautiful.  The color is very soft and pretty,  like real key lime juice... just a hint
> of yellow in the light green.  I'm not usually attracted to greens (or browns),  but the key lime is a lovely color
> and a nice change for spring and summer.
> 
> The green (Kelly) Dillen satchel is a keeper also.  I love the Dillen leather.   The color is a bright green,  which appealed
> to me since I ordered it on St. Patrick's day.  Must have been under the influence of the handbag leprecan.  I don't think
> we will see many more Dillen leather handbags,  so I was happy to add it to my collection.   The leather is thick.  But I did
> notice that the interior pockets are not trimmed in leather.  Not a big deal,  but I do miss that touch.   The lining is the gingham
> red/white,  which I much prefer to the all red cotton lining.
> 
> The Amber Elisa is a stunning handbag.   So ladylike and refined.   The color combo of amber, dark brown, and black trim is very striking.  But this will be a 'dress' bag.... used when I can carry it and then put it down.  It's a bit heavy and the flap opening, while very attractive, would drive me crazy if I had to get in and out of the bag often.   Not sure if I will try to remove the shoulder strap permanently.  I never plan to use it.
> 
> The ice blue Barlow is beautiful.  The leather is so smooth and flawless (except the bottom of the bag which has a few pebbles/wrinkles).   The color is a very greys blue.... more light blue in natural light,  grey in indoor light.  But I was expecting that based on prior posts and Q's & A's.  The large Barlow has a very deep base (8").   I plan to hand carry it so it's not an issue for me,  but I can't see it working on the shoulder or cross body with such a wide base.  Just a personal opinion.
> 
> My one minor disappointment was a red Florentine twist strap hobo that I added at the last minute.  I'm very familiar with the style, since I already have it in other colosr and love the strap and zip tassel design.  I've also found that the leather they use on the twist strap hobo is extremely thick leather,  more so, I think, than on other Florentine handbags I've seen.  The red  color is a perfect blue red.  The front of the bag is perfect, although I think the leather is a little dry.   But the back of the bag has some lines (typical of Florentine handbags).   It's not a major flaw, and they may blur if I condition the bag (which I don't usually do)/   But I wasn't expecting to see them and if I had known in advance..... I might have passed on the bag.   I have to talk with my SA about this.... certainly for future dealings.
> 
> Anyway that's my haul.  Did anyone else buy any handbags during the sale? Today (Thursday) is the last day for the extra $25 off.


LJ, you know to have the option to return the twist strap for credit. Check the two outlets near you. They may have a better one although they probably won't exchange for the same price, but you seem to have a way with words .


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Ohhhh, nice. Would love to see in person or a pic at least. That green seems to be very popular.


Here's a pic of mine. I got this bag a few years ago so I'm not sure if the color is exactly the same, but it was called Kelly green too, so maybe.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> LJ, you know to have the option to return the twist strap for credit. Check the two outlets near you. They may have a better one although they probably won't exchange for the same price, but you seem to have a way with words .


I know.  The 'lines' on the back aren't very noticeable.... unless you are picky like me.  Overall the bag is a smooth leather, so
I think I'm  going to keep it.  Need to stare at it a few more times.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I know.  The 'lines' on the back aren't very noticeable.... unless you are picky like me.  Overall the bag is a smooth leather, so
> I think I'm  going to keep it.  Need to stare at it a few more times.


Anddddd yes, I am picky like you. LOL!


MaryBel said:


> Here's a pic of mine. I got this bag a few years ago so I'm not sure if the color is exactly the same, but it was called Kelly green too, so maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644647


That's a pretty bag GF. I did see this style at the outlet. Nice!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ILD has the zip zip in white with either black or royal blue trim at 40% off.  Very sharp looking handbags.
 Don't forget $20 off SPRING coupon.


----------



## aerinha

Code spring no longer seems valid.  I tried it both last night and today and it told me it cannot currently be used and both times my cart was over $100.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> TB:  I agree with you about the City leather.   I love the leather and the colors.  It's hard not to collect every color.   I think I have enough,  but then they release a new color.   I think they are doing the blush and the key lime in the city leather also.



I think I've seen the blush on Facebook maybe? It's gorgeous! To me it's the prettiest of the blush bags. I can't wait to see the key lime. [emoji4]


----------



## aerinha

Any ideas when an ILD promo might be out?  I was a small toscana satchel (color choice varies by the day) but $276 with tax is still too much and they don't seem to be at outlets.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Any ideas when an ILD promo might be out?  I was a small toscana satchel (color choice varies by the day) but $276 with tax is still too much and they don't seem to be at outlets.


Don't know,  but with Easter holidays approaching,  I'll be there will be some sales,  either before or right after.


----------



## keishapie1973

aerinha said:


> Any ideas when an ILD promo might be out?  I was a small toscana satchel (color choice varies by the day) but $276 with tax is still too much and they don't seem to be at outlets.



I'm hoping for a Mother's Day sale....


----------



## DZK

I'm guessing many here already know this, but as a newbie, the Overstock.com coupons really helped out, too.  I receive them in the email, and then apply them to the Dooneys sold by ILD via Overstock to get an additional 10 to 15% off.  When there's also a deal on ILD website, then I just compare where I'd get the better savings.  I've also found you can save a little by ordering from ILD via Jet.com. and opting out of free returns and other options (I was very sure of my purchases


----------



## lavenderjunkie

July 4 holiday sale at the outlets,  and extra 20% off selected styles.....
and that includes some clearance and some Florentine handbags!!!!!
I got a Flo Bristol for 50% + 20%.... that's effectively 60% off retail.


----------



## momjules

Another sale tomorrow at the Qvc outlet.  All dooney bags 89.00!!
    July 2


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> Another sale tomorrow at the Qvc outlet.  All dooney bags 89.00!!
> July 2


If I lived closer..... I would be in even more trouble than I already have gotten myself into buying handbags online and by phone this past week.  If I were surrounded by Dooneys at that price.... I probably need a van to haul my purchases home.
I hope some of our other ladies can take advantage of this sale.... and if you do... please share your finds with the rest of us
who are geographically disadvantaged.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I Love Dooney on Ebay has some good deals on some of the coated cotton florals, etc. for under $100. (Just be sure to check the size, as some are bitsy and some are regular size handbags).    I also found a woven Lilliana tote from the Claremont collection at 60% off.  Picture is of dark brown,  but listing says Bordeaux.    Also found the same woven Lilliana on regular ILD site.


----------



## CatePNW

Can someone verify that this Florentine Medium Satchel in Navy is the original florentine?  Or is it the new American style?  Someone is concerned that it's an outlet bag since it's on I Love Dooney and I have been out of the game for a while!  Thanks! 

http://www.ilovedooney.com/florenti...navy&start=12&cgid=ild-collections-florentine


----------



## jazzy1587

CatePNW said:


> Can someone verify that this Florentine Medium Satchel in Navy is the original florentine?  Or is it the new American style?  Someone is concerned that it's an outlet bag since it's on I Love Dooney and I have been out of the game for a while!  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ilovedooney.com/florenti...navy&start=12&cgid=ild-collections-florentine


The style number is for regular Florentine. The American ones had a different style number.


----------



## CatePNW

jazzy1587 said:


> The style number is for regular Florentine. The American ones had a different style number.


Thank you!


----------



## Vicky2

Hi! I'm new here and was wondering if you ladies would be kind enough to tell me what differences I should look for between outlet Dooney original (non outlet) bags? Is there a website with that information? I can find things to look for on vintage bags but I've not found anything on the newer bags and I've just been bitten by the Dooney bug.  I see you mentioned above there is a difference in style numbers?  Than you!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Vicky2 said:


> Hi! I'm new here and was wondering if you ladies would be kind enough to tell me what differences I should look for between outlet Dooney original (non outlet) bags? Is there a website with that information? I can find things to look for on vintage bags but I've not found anything on the newer bags and I've just been bitten by the Dooney bug.  I see you mentioned above there is a difference in style numbers?  Than you!!


Handbags at the Dooney outlet can be overstocks, older styles or colors, unique styles made for a large customer (department store or QVC), samples or irregulars.   Usually irregulars are identified in some way.... they may be in clearance or a special sale bin.
However,  since almost all the handbags are mass produced,  no matter where you buy the handbag you should look it over carefully for any defects.   I've found lots of perfect items in a Dooney outlet and items with imperfections in a Dooney boutique store.
Samples are a whole other category.   They may look exactly like production handbags, fully lined, with all the normal inside pockets.  Or a sample may have no pockets inside.   Also samples can have different trim and outside pockets than production models.  And they may not contain things like shoulder straps.   Samples are usually final sale.
I Love Dooney,  the online Dooney outlet is very good on returns.  Sometimes there might be final sale items,  but they are usually identified as part of a special sale.
In a Dooney outlet store,  clearance items are generally not returnable.   Return policies on other items vary,  sometimes store credit only.   So it makes sense to ask especially if you are ordering by phone.


----------



## Vicky2

lavenderjunkie said:


> Handbags at the Dooney outlet can be overstocks, older styles or colors, unique styles made for a large customer (department store or QVC), samples or irregulars.   Usually irregulars are identified in some way.... they may be in clearance or a special sale bin.
> However,  since almost all the handbags are mass produced,  no matter where you buy the handbag you should look it over carefully for any defects.   I've found lots of perfect items in a Dooney outlet and items with imperfections in a Dooney boutique store.
> Samples are a whole other category.   They may look exactly like production handbags, fully lined, with all the normal inside pockets.  Or a sample may have no pockets inside.   Also samples can have different trim and outside pockets than production models.  And they may not contain things like shoulder straps.   Samples are usually final sale.
> I Love Dooney,  the online Dooney outlet is very good on returns.  Sometimes there might be final sale items,  but they are usually identified as part of a special sale.
> In a Dooney outlet store,  clearance items are generally not returnable.   Return policies on other items vary,  sometimes store credit only.   So it makes sense to ask especially if you are ordering by phone.




Thank you for all of that information Lavenderjunkie! I should have said I don't live near an outlet so I won't be shopping there but I will probably shop I Love Dooney and eBay. How do I determine what bags on I Love Dooney are outlet quality bags and what bags are actual regular Dooney store bags since they sell both and I can't actually see them? Can I tell by their style numbers? How are they identified.


----------



## Vicky2

Okay! I think I've answered my main question myself... maybe? Dooney & Bourke doesn't have a seperate outlet line like Coach does? Coach made for the outlet bags were always disappointing and I thought Dooney probably had their own outlet quality line too but they do not is that right? So I can order from ILD and not be concerned that it is thinner leather or whatever? Is that right?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Vicky2 said:


> Okay! I think I've answered my main question myself... maybe? Dooney & Bourke doesn't have a seperate outlet line like Coach does? Coach made for the outlet bags were always disappointing and I thought Dooney probably had their own outlet quality line too but they do not is that right? So I can order from ILD and not be concerned that it is thinner leather or whatever? Is that right?


As far as I know,  most of the items in the Dooney outlets (and ILD) are the same as items in regular Dooney boutique stores and department stores.
However,  there are exceptions to be aware of...... sometimes Dooney makes unique styles for a large customer (like Dillards, Macy's, QVC, etc).   In those cases they may make trade-off in design to satisfy that customers price point or other requirements.   For example,  inside pockets might not be trimmed with leather,  or the bag may be crafted in a different leather than the same style available at other places.   Sometimes these trade-offs can be seen as downgrades to quality by collectors,  but sometimes they are actually upgrades..... and extra external zip pocket,  the use of an embossed leather like ostrich or lizard.
Also,  I have seen versions of some bags at the outlets, and on ILD,  that were very similar to regular versions,  but trimmed differently and without the leather on the interior pockets.  The zip zip comes to mind.... there are versions in many leathers,  and there is also a pebbled leather version that was done in solid colors a few years ago where the interior pockets weren't trimmed with leather.  The rest of the bag was the same quality.  I think that version was made for the outlets..  The style number was different,  but I don't know if there is a way to know which style numbers are made for outlets.


----------



## Vicky2

lavenderjunkie said:


> As far as I know,  most of the items in the Dooney outlets (and ILD) are the same as items in regular Dooney boutique stores and department stores.
> However,  there are exceptions to be aware of...... sometimes Dooney makes unique styles for a large customer (like Dillards, Macy's, QVC, etc).   In those cases they may make trade-off in design to satisfy that customers price point or other requirements.   For example,  inside pockets might not be trimmed with leather,  or the bag may be crafted in a different leather than the same style available at other places.   Sometimes these trade-offs can be seen as downgrades to quality by collectors,  but sometimes they are actually upgrades..... and extra external zip pocket,  the use of an embossed leather like ostrich or lizard.
> Also,  I have seen versions of some bags at the outlets, and on ILD,  that were very similar to regular versions,  but trimmed differently and without the leather on the interior pockets.  The zip zip comes to mind.... there are versions in many leathers,  and there is also a pebbled leather version that was done in solid colors a few years ago where the interior pockets weren't trimmed with leather.  The rest of the bag was the same quality.  I think that version was made for the outlets..  The style number was different,  but I don't know if there is a way to know which style numbers are made for outlets.




Thank you, Lavenderjunkie!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney outlets, leather handbags starting at $99.  Announcement said factory specials.   I called and it's in store only.


----------



## Nml85

I found a small calf satchel in mushroom at TJM for $129.  Not sure if I'll keep her though, not sure how durable the leather will be.  It's soft like buttah....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nml85 said:


> View attachment 3782013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a small calf satchel in mushroom at TJM for $129.  Not sure if I'll keep her though, not sure how durable the leather will be.  It's soft like buttah....


Sounds like a great find.  In general,  calf leather is durable.   But Dooney has used the term 'calf leather' for different leathers over the years.  All the same,  I wouldn't hesitate to keep the handbag.


----------



## frugaldallas

Lord & Taylor has a few Dooneys for under $100. I was able to snatch a Blush Zip Zip satchel for $59.40. I just hope it ships and my order doesn't get cancelled. Fingers-crossed. 

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/search...roduct_code|1&N=0&N_Dim=0&Ntt=Dooney+&+Bourke


----------



## lavenderjunkie

frugaldallas said:


> Lord & Taylor has a few Dooneys for under $100. I was able to snatch a Blush Zip Zip satchel for $59.40. I just hope it ships and my order doesn't get cancelled. Fingers-crossed.
> 
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/search/EndecaSearch.jsp?bmText=SearchString&Ntk=Entire+Site&Ns=P_sale_flag|1||P_clearance_flag|1||P_markdowndate|1||P_arrivaldate|1||P_brandname||P_product_code|1&N=0&N_Dim=0&Ntt=Dooney+&+Bourke


That's a great deal.  The blush zip zip is beautiful.
You might have gotten the last one too.

I just ordered a blush Belvedere Logo Lock for $89.40.
I've wanted to try that leather.   I added in a leather Gigi pouch
for $16.50 so I could get free shipping.  Otherwise the shipping was
around $10,  so the pouch was almost free.

I toyed with a Dooney saffiano mini Barlow crossbody for $68.40 in Hot Pink,  but decided it was too small for me.  Great buy,  beautiful color,  just not the right handbag for me.  But oh so pretty and tempting at that price..


----------



## frugaldallas

$89.40 is an amazing deal! That bag is $298 everywhere else. I was so tempted to purchase both but did not want to have two blush colored bags. I love a good deal.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

frugaldallas said:


> $89.40 is an amazing deal! That bag is $298 everywhere else. I was so tempted to purchase both but did not want to have two blush colored bags. I love a good deal.


I already have a blush zip zip.  And I love the color. When I find an unusual color that I like I will often buy 2 handbags in totally different styles/sizes.  With unusual colors I find that after the season is past they disappear,  sometimes for years.  Although Sue Clifton says that blush is going to be a big color this winter too.    And I couldn't resist the LoLo at that price.
And that is why my handbags have taken over every inch of space in my apartment.  

Enjoy your blush zip zip.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I just saw the M Kors Silvie satchel for less than $110 in the L&T clearance
sale on line.  Yesterday they only had yellow,  today Acorn popped back into stock.  How could I resist?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Ive never seen this before, but came across it on Dooney.com

*A SALUTE TO SERVICE*
Dooney & Bourke salutes hard work, service, and sacrifice. We are proud to offer students, teachers, active duty military, veterans, reservist, National Guard, and military family members $30 off orders $150+ at dooney.com for a limited time.

None of this applies to me, but Im sure it will be a benefit for some of you here


----------



## aerinha

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Ive never seen this before, but came across it on Dooney.com
> 
> *A SALUTE TO SERVICE*
> Dooney & Bourke salutes hard work, service, and sacrifice. We are proud to offer students, teachers, active duty military, veterans, reservist, National Guard, and military family members $30 off orders $150+ at dooney.com for a limited time.
> 
> None of this applies to me, but Im sure it will be a benefit for some of you here



They offered this and one for educators (I work in education) on Facebook a month or so ago, but when I clicked it, there was no mention of it on their site or details of how to redeem it.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Of course   Maybe you need to call in an order and ask how to get your discount. Anyway, I had never noticed that before and thought Id pass it along.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MACYS VIP sale, is on now 30% off all Dooneys with code VIP.  I ordered the little belvedere ambler


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thursday,  Sept 21...... QVC2 Deal of the Day,  ends 8:59 pm EDT tonight.
Dooney Savannah hobo,  $249,  croco embossed, 5 colors.
Structured and roomy size.  Regular QVC price a little
over $300.

I really like Dooney croco embossed handbags and the teal is
calling my name.  I prefer a satchel and that's the only thing keeping me
from ordering this handbag..


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thursday,  Sept 21...... QVC2 Deal of the Day,  ends 8:59 pm EDT tonight.
> Dooney Savannah hobo,  $249,  croco embossed, 5 colors.
> Structured and roomy size.  Regular QVC price a little
> over $300.
> 
> I really like Dooney croco embossed handbags and the teal is
> calling my name.  I prefer a satchel and that's the only thing keeping me
> from ordering this handbag..



Hi GF, 
I was about to post this. I too loved the teal and ended up ordering it. I loved the color since I saw a tote presented when they had the TSV, but I wasn't too sure of the style, but with this one, I had to get it since I love hobos, for me they are so easy to carry.
Now to wait a long week to get here.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Hi GF,
> I was about to post this. I too loved the teal and ended up ordering it. I loved the color since I saw a tote presented when they had the TSV, but I wasn't too sure of the style, but with this one, I had to get it since I love hobos, for me they are so easy to carry.
> Now to wait a long week to get here.


*MB:*  I'm excited you saw the bag and ordered the teal.  Hope it's a real winner.   I have a teal Brahmin croco satchel,  so I'm telling myself that
I shouldn't order a hobo,  which isn't comfortable for me to hand carry.
But I will be on the look out for a sale on some other Dooney croco style in teal this year.   It seems that Dooney is doing a lot of styles in the croco again,  so maybe there will be just the right bag at just the right price in teal sometime in the next few months.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I'm excited you saw the bag and ordered the teal.  Hope it's a real winner.   I have a teal Brahmin croco satchel,  so I'm telling myself that
> I shouldn't order a hobo,  which isn't comfortable for me to hand carry.
> But I will be on the look out for a sale on some other Dooney croco style in teal this year.   It seems that Dooney is doing a lot of styles in the croco again,  so maybe there will be just the right bag at just the right price in teal sometime in the next few months.



I'm so excited too. Can't wait to get it but you know how it is with the Q. It hasn't shipped yet. I hope it's in the process of shipping since it doesn't let me edit the order anymore, but it will still take about a week to get here. 

Oh, GF, a Brahmin in teal must be gorgeous! Which one is it? I don't think I have any Brahmins in teal. I think the closest I have is a green one, I need to go and take it out to see what's the name of the color. 

Yeah, I think they are doing the croco release again this year for fall and winter. I hope they do more styles in teal and charcoal. Good time to catch up in the colors we don't have. I still don't have anything in charcoal and cognac. In the smaller croco embossing (like the campbell, crocofino, etc), I have red, blue, bordeaux and ivy. I just realized I'm also missing the white one, forgot the name, I think YD has it, very pretty one. In the larger (older) croco, I have blue, wine, red, turquoise, fuchsia, burnt orange and olive. And I have gray and brown in the croco that was used in the lexignton styles.  OMG, just thinking about all of them is making me crave some texture. I need to go and change into one of those or maybe one of the lizard ones.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> I'm so excited too. Can't wait to get it but you know how it is with the Q. It hasn't shipped yet. I hope it's in the process of shipping since it doesn't let me edit the order anymore, but it will still take about a week to get here.
> 
> Oh, GF, a Brahmin in teal must be gorgeous! Which one is it? I don't think I have any Brahmins in teal. I think the closest I have is a green one, I need to go and take it out to see what's the name of the color.
> 
> Yeah, I think they are doing the croco release again this year for fall and winter. I hope they do more styles in teal and charcoal. Good time to catch up in the colors we don't have. I still don't have anything in charcoal and cognac. In the smaller croco embossing (like the campbell, crocofino, etc), I have red, blue, bordeaux and ivy. I just realized I'm also missing the white one, forgot the name, I think YD has it, very pretty one. In the larger (older) croco, I have blue, wine, red, turquoise, fuchsia, burnt orange and olive. And I have gray and brown in the croco that was used in the lexignton styles.  OMG, just thinking about all of them is making me crave some texture. I need to go and change into one of those or maybe one of the lizard ones.


I don't know the name of the Brahmin satchel,  it was a Nordstrom exclusive during a fall sale a few years ago.  I'll see if I have the tag.
Yes,  we have collected a few of the various Dooney croco patterns and colors over the years.  I think I like the croco fino the best,  as far as the croco plate design goes, and the newer croco bags seem to be using a similar design.   Also the texture isn't as shiny as in the past,  and looks more realistic.  
I think the teal is a relatively new color for Dooney croco.  In the past I've seen black, browns, cognac, tan, wine and Bordeaux,  grey, red, blue, green and even purple. I probably have most of these colors in one style or another.    In the Barlow they added white/cream.  I don't have that one,  or teal in Dooney croco.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  I've been thinking about Dooney croco,  and I remembered that years ago (maybe 10 years ago) Dooney did a high end croco line (Amazon???) made in Italy (?).  They had the standard colors, but also a teal and a mustard, as well as a muted lavender/purple.  I think there is one of each color somewhere in the back of my closet.  An excavation might be in order.     Years before that they had a collection call Bayou (?) that also featured croco embossing.   I had a white drawstring in that collection with  sky blue strap and trim.  Stunning handbag,  but I gave it away because it wouldn't stay on my shoulder.   The strap was very wide and slippery.
Guess what goes around comes around and nothing is really new.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I've been thinking about Dooney croco,  and I remembered that years ago (maybe 10 years ago) Dooney did a high end croco line (Amazon???) made in Italy (?).  They had the standard colors, but also a teal and a mustard, as well as a muted lavender/purple.  I think there is one of each color somewhere in the back of my closet.  An excavation might be in order.     Years before that they had a collection call Bayou (?) that also featured croco embossing.   I had a white drawstring in that collection with  sky blue strap and trim.  Stunning handbag,  but I gave it away because it wouldn't stay on my shoulder.   The strap was very wide and slippery.
> Guess what goes around comes around and nothing is really new.


Oh yeah GF, I remember those. I have one of the barrel satchels in a wine croco from the bayou line. I remember I got it at a TJMaxx or Marshalls.
We also forgot the croco that they did around 2008-9, the one that had really big scales, when they had the Luna hobo and the Juliette satchels, the ones with the same kind of straps as the florentine toscanas, do you remember those?
Also there was a newer croco that was more expensive, kind of like the amazon, I don't remember the name of the collectionn. It was from a couple of years ago, I got the Camilla in black croco at the outlet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Oh yeah GF, I remember those. I have one of the barrel satchels in a wine croco from the bayou line. I remember I got it at a TJMaxx or Marshalls.
> We also forgot the croco that they did around 2008-9, the one that had really big scales, when they had the Luna hobo and the Juliette satchels, the ones with the same kind of straps as the florentine toscanas, do you remember those?
> Also there was a newer croco that was more expensive, kind of like the amazon, I don't remember the name of the collectionn. It was from a couple of years ago, I got the Camilla in black croco at the outlet.


Yes,  I do remember the croco line from a few years ago.  I got a Camilla also.  I don't remember the name of the line.  At the same time they had the Sahara line, which was ostrich embossed.   I also remember that Dooney had several iterations of larger croco embossing.  I got a Sara bag (OK, more than one) many years ago in that large scale croco.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

lavenderjunkie said:


> Yes,  I do remember the croco line from a few years ago.  I got a Camilla also.  I don't remember the name of the line.  At the same time they had the Sahara line, which was ostrich embossed.   I also remember that Dooney had several iterations of larger croco embossing.  I got a Sara bag (OK, more than one) many years ago in that large scale croco.


*MB:*  The Camilla Croco is from the Caiman line.   I just unearthed my green one and checked the paperwork inside.  .   It's a grass/kelly green color.  No feet, but that doesn't bother me.  Made in Italy and I bought it in early 2015.  Maybe it was a St. Patrick's Day sale and that's why the green color was available.
Since it's still summer here,  I'm mixing fall and summer colors in my outfits and accessories.   The green croco handbag will be paired with  slacks of the same color and a navy top.  Jewelry TBD,  probably gold and dark blue.
And this is how I try to rotate my collections and give more items their day out of the closet.


----------



## Dooneysta

Some zip zips went to $89.00 at ilovedooney...last week $119. Not every zip zip is $89, but Eva is, as well as most of the 'patterns' (watercolor, dots, stripes, etc)...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> Some zip zips went to $89.00 at ilovedooney...last week $119. Not every zip zip is $89, but Eva is, as well as most of the 'patterns' (watercolor, dots, stripes, etc)...


Thanks


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I Love Dooney,  main site, Luxury Leathers, up to 60% off.
I saw lots of Florentine Toscana and Nuovo,  plus other leathers.
Also a Samba satchel in natural, and the Samba mini in a few colors.
Some accessories also.

I ordered the Florentine Toscana Satchel in Grey.   I've never seen that color in the style before.  Looks like a lighter grey.  I love the bombe detailing on the Flo Toscana.   

I was also tempted by the Flo Nuovo Janine.  I have that in pine green and it's beautiful.   I must resist the temptation to collect every color in any style or leather I like.

The Flo Toscana satchel with the front pocket is also tempting at 60% off,  but I'm concerned it will be both heavy and that the top won't fold over easily, so the handle drop will be very short and hard to carry that way.
I must find reasons to talk myself out of it.
Does anyone have a front pocket Flo Toscana?


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> I Love Dooney,  main site, Luxury Leathers, up to 60% off.
> I saw lots of Florentine Toscana and Nuovo,  plus other leathers.
> Also a Samba satchel in natural, and the Samba mini in a few colors.
> Some accessories also.
> 
> I ordered the Florentine Toscana Satchel in Grey.   I've never seen that color in the style before.  Looks like a lighter grey.  I love the bombe detailing on the Flo Toscana.
> 
> I was also tempted by the Flo Nuovo Janine.  I have that in pine green and it's beautiful.   I must resist the temptation to collect every color in any style or leather I like.
> 
> The Flo Toscana satchel with the front pocket is also tempting at 60% off,  but I'm concerned it will be both heavy and that the top won't fold over easily, so the handle drop will be very short and hard to carry that way.
> I must find reasons to talk myself out of it.
> Does anyone have a front pocket Flo Toscana?



My wallet won't thank you  but I ordered one of the small domed Toscana satchels in ginger.  They were at $258 for so long I gave up but $147 I couldn't say no to.  Had to decide between ginger, espresso and navy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> My wallet won't thank you  but I ordered one of the small domed Toscana satchels in ginger.  They were at $258 for so long I gave up but $147 I couldn't say no to.  Had to decide between ginger, espresso and navy.


aerinha:  tell your wallet I'm sorry.   but your are right.   At those prices I keep going back and looking for more things to buy.  When there is a very good sale,  I tend to lose some of my common sense.

So many of the colors are tempting.  The ginger is very similar to a Flo natural that has developed a patina.  In real life the ginger  ones I have seen are not as dark or as red as the pictures on the Dooney site.
From reading the reviews,  the navy is very, very dark.  And people also love the espresso.

I have this leather in Bordeaux and it's stunning.   I also got a pine green in the Flo Nuovo and it's a really beautiful and rich dark green.   So I can personally recommend those colors too.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> I Love Dooney,  main site, Luxury Leathers, up to 60% off.
> I saw lots of Florentine Toscana and Nuovo,  plus other leathers.
> Also a Samba satchel in natural, and the Samba mini in a few colors.
> Some accessories also.
> 
> I ordered the Florentine Toscana Satchel in Grey.   I've never seen that color in the style before.  Looks like a lighter grey.  I love the bombe detailing on the Flo Toscana.
> 
> I was also tempted by the Flo Nuovo Janine.  I have that in pine green and it's beautiful.   I must resist the temptation to collect every color in any style or leather I like.
> 
> The Flo Toscana satchel with the front pocket is also tempting at 60% off,  but I'm concerned it will be both heavy and that the top won't fold over easily, so the handle drop will be very short and hard to carry that way.
> I must find reasons to talk myself out of it.
> Does anyone have a front pocket Flo Toscana?



GF
Thanks for the heads up. I haven't ordered anything yet but I'm looking. I shouldn't but can't resist.
ETA: I ended up ordering the small pocket satchel in red. Too pretty to pass up.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> aerinha:  tell your wallet I'm sorry.   but your are right.   At those prices I keep going back and looking for more things to buy.  When there is a very good sale,  I tend to lose some of my common sense.
> 
> So many of the colors are tempting.  The ginger is very similar to a Flo natural that has developed a patina.  In real life the ginger  ones I have seen are not as dark or as red as the pictures on the Dooney site.
> From reading the reviews,  the navy is very, very dark.  And people also love the espresso.
> 
> I have this leather in Bordeaux and it's stunning.   I also got a pine green in the Flo Nuovo and it's a really beautiful and rich dark green.   So I can personally recommend those colors too.



I like the espresso when really dark, but it can vary so I went with ginger.  I saw a ginger toscana in a different bag at the DE outlet and liked it.  I have the pine in the regular size domed satchel from that last big sale and really like the color.



MaryBel said:


> GF
> Thanks for the heads up. I haven't ordered anything yet but I'm looking. I shouldn't but can't resist.
> ETA: I ended up ordering the small pocket satchel in red. Too pretty to pass up.



Welcome to the dark side


----------



## Dooneysta

I have the ginger Toscana in the side-zip satchel and the domed satchel (larger size).

Then I got the side-zip tote in natural cause I thought three of the same was too matchy matchy...Natural and ginger ARE similar, but the ginger is way close to the regular Sierra leather that is used for trim colorwise (it has a different sheen).
Tomorrow when I can get into the bag room without waking anyone i will photograph the ginger bags next to the Brenna trim, which I think is Sierra...I'll do natural too if I can lay hands on that one...


----------



## Dooneysta

Sadly I am eyeballing more Toscana because that is a GOOD sale, better than I paid at sale price on QVC and better than sale price at dooney.com. Plus if you've never ordered from there before you will get 10% off (I think you might have to sign up for email but still)


----------



## aerinha

Dooneysta said:


> Sadly I am eyeballing more Toscana because that is a GOOD sale, better than I paid at sale price on QVC and better than sale price at dooney.com. Plus if you've never ordered from there before you will get 10% off (I think you might have to sign up for email but still)



I just got the florentine dottie (as in today's mail) and leave on vacation in a week so shopping should not be my thing right now, but I could not pass up the small domed satchel after looking at it for so long.


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> I like the espresso when really dark, but it can vary so I went with ginger.  I saw a ginger toscana in a different bag at the DE outlet and liked it.  I have the pine in the regular size domed satchel from that last big sale and really like the color.
> 
> Welcome to the dark side


I think Ginger is a great color. I have the hobo in that color and it is really pretty. 

GF, I live in the Dark side


----------



## MrsKC

Hi Ladies! I got a bordeaux toscana regular  size satchel. This is only my 3rd handbag purchase this entire year! I have wanted this one for at least a year....price just too good to pass up. I also got a Carrington pouch. I am contemplating the toscana side zip tote........but I did a major purge when we moved several months ago and storage is such an issue.  Thanks for posting abou the sale!

PS is there no longer a purseform app? I cant find it in the App Store??


----------



## MKB0925

Just got the Smooth Leather Wallet in Black from QVC. I like the contrast of the white stitching and red.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Hi Ladies! I got a bordeaux toscana regular  size satchel. This is only my 3rd handbag purchase this entire year! I have wanted this one for at least a year....price just too good to pass up. I also got a Carrington pouch. I am contemplating the toscana side zip tote........but I did a major purge when we moved several months ago and storage is such an issue.  Thanks for posting abou the sale!
> 
> PS is there no longer a purseform app? I cant find it in the App Store??



Mornin' KC!
It's so good to hear from you! I've been wondering how your move went and if you're enjoying your new beginning?  I hope all is well!
Congrats on the Toscana satchel! I bought a red Toscana satchel when it debuted. I paid full price for it because I really wanted it. I had no idea it would eventually have a 60% price drop! I carried it for 4 months straight, then off and on for another 3 months, but haven't carried it since May, when I bought my Coach Tyler tote that I've been carrying every day since May 10th. The moral of the story is I shouldn't have been so impulsive. (I thought I learned that lesson already!) At some point there will be a better price, sometimes sooner than later. For example: Dooney reintroduced Colette on QVC about a month ago for $248.00. I was watching last night's Dooney show and Colette is already at a clearance price of $184.86, 25% off! It pays to wait! I still have my red Colette and I may pull her out again soon.

I also have a red Carrington pouch that I bought for 50% off ($44.00) on ILD. Now it's $35.00 but I'm okay with a small difference like that. Congrats on your new Carrington pouch!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Hi Ladies! I got a bordeaux toscana regular  size satchel. This is only my 3rd handbag purchase this entire year! I have wanted this one for at least a year....price just too good to pass up. I also got a Carrington pouch. I am contemplating the toscana side zip tote........but I did a major purge when we moved several months ago and storage is such an issue.  Thanks for posting abou the sale!
> 
> PS is there no longer a purseform app? I cant find it in the App Store??



Hi Kc,
Congrats on your bordeaux satchel! It is really pretty especially in Bordeaux!
Wow, 3rd bag in a year! I wish I was as good as you are.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> It's so good to hear from you! I've been wondering how your move went and if you're enjoying your new beginning?  I hope all is well!
> Congrats on the Toscana satchel! I bought a red Toscana satchel when it debuted. I paid full price for it because I really wanted it. I had no idea it would eventually have a 60% price drop! I carried it for 4 months straight, then off and on for another 3 months, but haven't carried it since May, when I bought my Coach Tyler tote that I've been carrying every day since May 10th. The moral of the story is I shouldn't have been so impulsive. (I thought I learned that lesson already!) At some point there will be a better price, sometimes sooner than later. For example: Dooney reintroduced Colette on QVC about a month ago for $248.00. I was watching last night's Dooney show and Colette is already at a clearance price of $184.86, 25% off! It pays to wait! I still have my red Colette and I may pull her out again soon.
> 
> I also have a red Carrington pouch that I bought for 50% off ($44.00) on ILD. Now it's $35.00 but I'm okay with a small difference like that. Congrats on your new Carrington pouch!


Hi GF 
I was thinking about you this morning when I found myself looking at the red satchel like yours. 
I ordered the small front pocket satchel in red yesterday (shocking I know, since they also had blue  but I already have 3 other blue toscanas, so I decided to go with red) but she's so pretty I couldn't resist staring at her. 
I've seen you've been enjoying your red Tyler. I saw some of your posts on the coach forum. She is a very nice bag and looks stunning in red.
How was your summer?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hi GF
> I was thinking about you this morning when I found myself looking at the red satchel like yours.
> I ordered the small front pocket satchel in red yesterday (shocking I know, since they also had blue  but I already have 3 other blue toscanas, so I decided to go with red) but she's so pretty I couldn't resist staring at her.
> I've seen you've been enjoying your red Tyler. I saw some of your posts on the coach forum. She is a very nice bag and looks stunning in red.
> How was your summer?


Hi MB! 

I was reading your post and automatically thought blue when you said you ordered a small front pocket satchel!  Sometimes you get red and I get blue. I bought a Denim Brahmin Debra in August and I love her! (Remember when I told you my phone wouldn't fit when you bought yours? I was wrong! Macy's, Union Square, had them for 25% off so I decided to give it one more try. If my phone was any bigger it wouldn't fit. And I only put my phone in it when I'm walking down the street to the store. I've been carrying it since mid August.)

Thanks! I LOVE Tyler! She is "almost" perfect! I still prefer more structured bags so I had to stop tripping on how she puddles, because everything else about her is great! She's a perfect size for me for every day. I never use the crossbody strap because the handles are long enough to fit over my shoulder. The front outside zipper pocket easily fits my phone and Debra wallet. 

My summer was wonderful! The grandkids and I spent the summer in Vegas for the third year. It always goes too fast. And I just got back from Atlanta. I was visiting my 92 year old mother, and my brother and SIL. She's been living with them for 2 1/2 years.

How are things with you and your family? Your son must be getting big now! How is he enjoying school?


----------



## momjules

Hi ladies! 
I also moved this summer and my good size closet is filled with my bags. I have about 75 or so. 
Some are older and I don't want to get rid of them. I also want a new bag with the web strap but when I look in my closet I feel guilty. 
Good luck to everyone . 
I'm trying to not purchase.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

It's fun here on the dark side.  I'm glad to have the company at the purse party.  I'm going back to look for more..... the bone was calling my name all last night.
Ladies,  congratulations on your finds.   I'm glad you got colors that your love.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> It's so good to hear from you! I've been wondering how your move went and if you're enjoying your new beginning?  I hope all is well!
> Congrats on the Toscana satchel! I bought a red Toscana satchel when it debuted. I paid full price for it because I really wanted it. I had no idea it would eventually have a 60% price drop! I carried it for 4 months straight, then off and on for another 3 months, but haven't carried it since May, when I bought my Coach Tyler tote that I've been carrying every day since May 10th. The moral of the story is I shouldn't have been so impulsive. (I thought I learned that lesson already!) At some point there will be a better price, sometimes sooner than later. For example: Dooney reintroduced Colette on QVC about a month ago for $248.00. I was watching last night's Dooney show and Colette is already at a clearance price of $184.86, 25% off! It pays to wait! I still have my red Colette and I may pull her out again soon.
> 
> I also have a red Carrington pouch that I bought for 50% off ($44.00) on ILD. Now it's $35.00 but I'm okay with a small difference like that. Congrats on your new Carrington pouch!



Hey RN!! I remember when you get your red bag--did we call her Ruby? Sometimes a girl just cant wait for a sale! I also remember your Colette and your Carrington. I havent pulled the trigger yet on the side zip tote--kinda thinking I won't, even though I would love to have it. 

The move has been so good for us. We see our grandson all the time. He stays with us at least one night per week and I love it! Hope all is well with you and your family. kc


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Hi Kc,
> Congrats on your bordeaux satchel! It is really pretty especially in Bordeaux!
> Wow, 3rd bag in a year! I wish I was as good as you are.



Thanks MB! If I had your fabulous purse room I would have purchased more, I am sure of that! kc


----------



## YankeeDooney

Hi Ladies, I too got sucked into that evil ILD vortex via Overstock.com. I had a coupon which gave me an extra 12% off. I have been forever looking at the Toscana Side Zip Tote so I bit the bullet and ordered  navy. We'll see how I like it. I just need to satisfy my curiosity. If no good.....NEXT![emoji23] Like we don't already know that.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Thanks MB! If I had your fabulous purse room I would have purchased more, I am sure of that! kc



Yes KC, MaryBel's Purse Room is legendary.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Hi Ladies, I too got sucked into that evil ILD vortex via Overstock.com. I had a coupon which gave me an extra 12% off. I have been forever looking at the Toscana Side Zip Tote so I bit the bullet and ordered  navy. We'll see how I like it. I just need to satisfy my curiosity. If no good.....NEXT![emoji23] Like we don't already know that.



I had that bag in bordeaux and liked it.  Navy or espresso were on my want list in it but it never worked out.  Can't wait to see pics of yours


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Hey RN!! I remember when you get your red bag--did we call her Ruby? Sometimes a girl just cant wait for a sale! I also remember your Colette and your Carrington. I havent pulled the trigger yet on the side zip tote--kinda thinking I won't, even though I would love to have it.
> 
> The move has been so good for us. We see our grandson all the time. He stays with us at least one night per week and I love it! Hope all is well with you and your family. kc



That's right! Now I remember, you suggested Ruby and it stuck!  I took her out the closet yesterday to see how she's holding up. She's looking great! I'll carry her again one day.

I'm so happy the move has been good for you! All is well with me and my family! Sometimes when I'm with my grandchildren I just look at them and think how blessed I am to have this time with them. Being with them and watching them grow from 9/6/3 years old, to 12/9/6 years old is more rewarding than I could have ever imagined!
Wishing you and your family good health and happiness for years to come!


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> I had that bag in bordeaux and liked it.  Navy or espresso were on my want list in it but it never worked out.  Can't wait to see pics of yours


Hi Aerinha, I seem to recall you having issues with your bag but can't find the post. I've been on the fence with the closure plus the scratch factor and yet I still go purchase.[emoji51] Must be my craving for a navy bag plus I like the look of it. I just need to see for myself to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Hi Aerinha, I seem to recall you having issues with your bag but can't find the post. I've been on the fence with the closure plus the scratch factor and yet I still go purchase.[emoji51] Must be my craving for a navy bag plus I like the look of it. I just need to see for myself to satisfy my curiosity.



I think my first issue was that, while not pebbled, the leather wasn't totally smooth and it just didn't wow me.  Same thing for my espresso crossbody.  Meanwhile my pine domed satchel is completely smooth and even though I was iffy on pine when I ordered, it is stunning.  My second issue was the closure,  but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> I was reading your post and automatically thought blue when you said you ordered a small front pocket satchel!  Sometimes you get red and I get blue. I bought a Denim Brahmin Debra in August and I love her! (Remember when I told you my phone wouldn't fit when you bought yours? I was wrong! Macy's, Union Square, had them for 25% off so I decided to give it one more try. If my phone was any bigger it wouldn't fit. And I only put my phone in it when I'm walking down the street to the store. I've been carrying it since mid August.)
> 
> Thanks! I LOVE Tyler! She is "almost" perfect! I still prefer more structured bags so I had to stop tripping on how she puddles, because everything else about her is great! She's a perfect size for me for every day. I never use the crossbody strap because the handles are long enough to fit over my shoulder. The front outside zipper pocket easily fits my phone and Debra wallet.
> 
> My summer was wonderful! The grandkids and I spent the summer in Vegas for the third year. It always goes too fast. And I just got back from Atlanta. I was visiting my 92 year old mother, and my brother and SIL. She's been living with them for 2 1/2 years.
> 
> How are things with you and your family? Your son must be getting big now! How is he enjoying school?
> 
> View attachment 3838589



Hi GF,
Blue would have been the expected choice but Red looked way prettier so I went with red. I know, sometimes we switch favorites!
Love the wallet you got. I was just at Macy's today and saw a wallet like yours. The color is really pretty. Unfortunately that store is the only location that has Brahmin and is not close from my house. The Brahmins they had on sale were only 30% and they were not included in any of the sales, so you can not use any of the coupons. Pretty much all designer bags (Brahmin, Coach and Dooney) were excluded so I didn't get any of those, well, at least from the 30% section. I ended up finding a small MK crossbody and a MK hobo in snake print, both of them in the last act section, so I got those. I also got a Patricia Nash hobo that I had seen about 2 weeks ago but did not buy because it was only 30% and today it was on the last act at 60% off.  It is really pretty and while posing in the mirror I saw there was another of the same hobo under all the other bags and decided to get that one for my mom for next Mother's day since I already have the one for Christmas. I'll take some pics of them tomorrow when there's more light, it's currently raining and it's too dark.

I know what you mean about Tyler. I like how soft it is but don't like it when it puddles when you set it down. I have one in a cream with white and black trims. The shoulder straps are perfect in this bag, that's why I decided to get it.

I know what you mean, summer always goes so fast and winter lasts forever, but I'm not sure if I'd like to spend the summer in Vegas. It was already too hot for me here and we don't get as hot as Vegas, so I'm not sure I could handle the full summer there. A weekend maybe. It's so nice that you were able to spend some time with your mom and your family. IMO, it's one of the best uses of your free time. Can't wait to visit my family too.

My son is in 5th grade now and he started in the orchestra this year, so now besides doing swimming and karate after school, he does the orchestra. We'll see how he does. So far he likes it. He chose the cello.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> It's fun here on the dark side.  I'm glad to have the company at the purse party.  I'm going back to look for more..... the bone was calling my name all last night.
> Ladies,  congratulations on your finds.   I'm glad you got colors that your love.



Oh yeah, the dark side is so much fun and it never looked so good 
I keep looking too but I'm trying to be good. 
Oh, bone is so pretty, which style are you looking at?


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Thanks MB! If I had your fabulous purse room I would have purchased more, I am sure of that! kc


The problem is that the purse room is full and now the bags are invading my home office...oops


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Hi Ladies, I too got sucked into that evil ILD vortex via Overstock.com. I had a coupon which gave me an extra 12% off. I have been forever looking at the Toscana Side Zip Tote so I bit the bullet and ordered  navy. We'll see how I like it. I just need to satisfy my curiosity. If no good.....NEXT![emoji23] Like we don't already know that.


Welcome to the dark side GF!
The tote is going to be gorgeous in blue! Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Oh yeah, the dark side is so much fun and it never looked so good
> I keep looking too but I'm trying to be good.
> Oh, bone is so pretty, which style are you looking at?


I was looking at the Flo Toscana Domed satchel in bone.  I already have the Bordeaux (stunning) and I've ordered the grey and the navy.  Think I will pass on the bone.  It's beautiful,  but I have a lot of bone and white handbags and they don't get much wear.... I usually opt for colors in the same seasons that I would wear the bone and white.  Yes,  I know, any color, all year....  but for me, the only way to wear more of my handbags is to focus on certain colors during certain seasons.   And that works better with my clothing colors too.


----------



## Dooneysta

Okay, as mentioned if anyone is still wondering over ginger, here is a ginger domed Toscana next to a Brenna. The trim on the Brenna, the Sierra leather, is really close in shade (they have different sheen/texture though)


----------



## Dooneysta

And for comparison here is ginger next to the AWL British Tan:


----------



## aerinha

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3840209
> View attachment 3840205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for comparison here is ginger next to the AWL British Tan:



Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hi GF,
> Blue would have been the expected choice but Red looked way prettier so I went with red. I know, sometimes we switch favorites!
> Love the wallet you got. I was just at Macy's today and saw a wallet like yours. The color is really pretty. Unfortunately that store is the only location that has Brahmin and is not close from my house. The Brahmins they had on sale were only 30% and they were not included in any of the sales, so you can not use any of the coupons. Pretty much all designer bags (Brahmin, Coach and Dooney) were excluded so I didn't get any of those, well, at least from the 30% section. I ended up finding a small MK crossbody and a MK hobo in snake print, both of them in the last act section, so I got those. I also got a Patricia Nash hobo that I had seen about 2 weeks ago but did not buy because it was only 30% and today it was on the last act at 60% off.  It is really pretty and while posing in the mirror I saw there was another of the same hobo under all the other bags and decided to get that one for my mom for next Mother's day since I already have the one for Christmas. I'll take some pics of them tomorrow when there's more light, it's currently raining and it's too dark.
> 
> I know what you mean about Tyler. I like how soft it is but don't like it when it puddles when you set it down. I have one in a cream with white and black trims. The shoulder straps are perfect in this bag, that's why I decided to get it.
> 
> I know what you mean, summer always goes so fast and winter lasts forever, but I'm not sure if I'd like to spend the summer in Vegas. It was already too hot for me here and we don't get as hot as Vegas, so I'm not sure I could handle the full summer there. A weekend maybe. It's so nice that you were able to spend some time with your mom and your family. IMO, it's one of the best uses of your free time. Can't wait to visit my family too.
> 
> My son is in 5th grade now and he started in the orchestra this year, so now besides doing swimming and karate after school, he does the orchestra. We'll see how he does. So far he likes it. He chose the cello.




Thanks MB! I'm really loving Debra!
You are still the reigning Queen of Deals! I went back to Macy's yesterday afternoon and all I saw was a Patricia Nash notebook and a few wallets. There were several MK bags at 30% off but only one small crossbody  in the Last Act section. I can't wait to see pics of your bags!

I bought Coach leather cleaner and moisturizer and cleaned Tyler Friday. I bought MK cleaner in Atlanta, which I think was easier to use but they confiscated it at TSA because the bottle was too big. I didn't have any checked luggage so it was in my overhead bag.  

5th Grade! It's going so fast! And he's keeping you busier than ever! My daughter played the violin for one year (okay, practiced, not played!) and my son practiced the trumpet for one year. I think they liked the idea of playing an instrument, but not the work it takes.  I'm so happy your son has so many diverse interests! He's going to have another great school year!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I Love Dooney,  main site,  small calf satchel is mushroom,  60% off.

I have a Flo mushroom Bristol and the small satchel style in a dark grey in Samba leather,  so I'm going to pass,  I hope.
But I was very tempted.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> I was looking at the Flo Toscana Domed satchel in bone.  I already have the Bordeaux (stunning) and I've ordered the grey and the navy.  Think I will pass on the bone.  It's beautiful,  but I have a lot of bone and white handbags and they don't get much wear.... I usually opt for colors in the same seasons that I would wear the bone and white.  Yes,  I know, any color, all year....  but for me, *the only way to wear more of my handbags is to focus on certain colors during certain seasons.*   And that works better with my clothing colors too.



Ah, the domed satchel. Very pretty.  I have it on bordeaux and in pine from the other time when they were super cheap (around the same price as they are now). The navy would tempt me but that time I got the bordeaux and pine I also got the domed satchel but the Nuovo version in navy, so at least I can resist the Navy.

This sale is taking all my will power to resist. So far I haven't ordered anything else.
I understand what you mean with the colors and seasons. I do that too.


----------



## aerinha

MaryBel said:


> Ah, the domed satchel. Very pretty.  I have it on bordeaux and in pine from the other time when they were super cheap (around the same price as they are now). The navy would tempt me but that time I got the bordeaux and pine I also got the domed satchel but the Nuovo version in navy, so at least I can resist the Navy.
> 
> This sale is taking all my will power to resist. So far I haven't ordered anything else.
> I understand what you mean with the colors and seasons. I do that too.



If I am not careful I will have the small domed in navy and espresso to go with the ginger I already ordered.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> If I am not careful I will have the small domed in navy and espresso to go with the ginger I already ordered.


aerinha:  I know the temptation.   I have gone back and looked at that domed satchel and the small front pocket satchel, and the side zip satchel at least 6 times this weekend.  I'm happy with the colors I ordered (navy and grey in the domed satchel),  but the bone and the red are calling out to me too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Ah, the domed satchel. Very pretty.  I have it on bordeaux and in pine from the other time when they were super cheap (around the same price as they are now). The navy would tempt me but that time I got the bordeaux and pine I also got the domed satchel but the Nuovo version in navy, so at least I can resist the Navy.
> 
> This sale is taking all my will power to resist. So far I haven't ordered anything else.
> I understand what you mean with the colors and seasons. I do that too.


The pine is beautiful.  I have the pine in the Nuovo Janine.  Same leather as the Toscana,  different styling details on the outside of the bag.  
The lure of the sale is calling me................


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Last night my will power went and I ordered the Espresso and the Red Florentine Toscana Domed Satchel.  I had gotten a 12% coupon from Overstock,  and I just couldn't resist.  Handbags were same price as ILD, before the coupon.  After the coupon,  it was just too much temptation.


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> Last night my will power went and I ordered the Espresso and the Red Florentine Toscana Domed Satchel.  I had gotten a 12% coupon from Overstock,  and I just couldn't resist.  Handbags were same price as ILD, before the coupon.  After the coupon,  it was just too much temptation.


You’ll love them!
Red Toscana is the only red bag I have, from any brand. They’ll be beautiful!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Last night my will power went and I ordered the Espresso and the Red Florentine Toscana Domed Satchel.  I had gotten a 12% coupon from Overstock,  and I just couldn't resist.  Handbags were same price as ILD, before the coupon.  After the coupon,  it was just too much temptation.


Hi LJ!
If you had to lose your willpower, it couldn't have been at a better time! 
Congrats! I hope you love both your beauties!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> You’ll love them!
> Red Toscana is the only red bag I have, from any brand. They’ll be beautiful!!


Thanks.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I Love Dooney,  main site,  Raleigh Medium Satchel in Wine... 60% off.
Looks lovely.

I'm not familiar with the Raleigh leather.... don't know if it well be as heavy as the Florentine medium satchel,  but I suspect it's lighter.
Anyone own anything in Raleigh leather?  What's it like?  Is it an embossed pebbled leather or smooth?  Soft or structured?


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> I Love Dooney,  main site,  Raleigh Medium Satchel in Wine... 60% off.
> Looks lovely.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Raleigh leather.... don't know if it well be as heavy as the Florentine medium satchel,  but I suspect it's lighter.
> Anyone own anything in Raleigh leather?  What's it like?  Is it an embossed pebbled leather or smooth?  Soft or structured?



To me the Raleigh feels like plastic.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Last night my will power went and I ordered the Espresso and the Red Florentine Toscana Domed Satchel.  I had gotten a 12% coupon from Overstock,  and I just couldn't resist.  Handbags were same price as ILD, before the coupon.  After the coupon,  it was just too much temptation.



GF, you were not the only one that lost the will power to this sale. I ended up ordering the medium crossbody hobo in bordeaux and then a bit later I ordered the Domed satchel in red and the calf satchel in gray. Oops. I wish I would have had a coupon like you did.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> GF, you were not the only one that lost the will power to this sale. I ended up ordering the medium crossbody hobo in bordeaux and then a bit later I ordered the Domed satchel in red and the calf satchel in gray. Oops. I wish I would have had a coupon like you did.


I got lucky on the price with the coupon on the last 2.   The first 2, were ordered from ILD directly..... still a great price.  In the end,  hopefully it all averages out.  The coupon covered the tax on that order and a little bit of the tax on the ILD direct order.   At least there was not shipping,  but the tax here really adds up.

Enjoy your new handbags.  They are hard to resist. Kudos to you for choosing a variety of styles. 

All the colors are beautiful in this leather it seems.   I can speak for the Bordeaux and the pine, as I already own those.   And the navy and the red and the espresso look equally as stunning.  I'm hopeful the grey is also a winner.   Probably a good thing they didn't have more colors... I would have wanted them all.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> I Love Dooney,  main site,  Raleigh Medium Satchel in Wine... 60% off.
> Looks lovely.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Raleigh leather.... don't know if it well be as heavy as the Florentine medium satchel,  but I suspect it's lighter.
> Anyone own anything in Raleigh leather?  What's it like?  Is it an embossed pebbled leather or smooth?  Soft or structured?



I think it is lighter based on the bag from this collection I have (the Roxy).
It's a pebbled leather, but the pebble is much smaller than regular pebble leather.  It's not as soft either.
To me, it reminds me a bit of the older calf leather, I don't know if you remember it, the one from 2010 or so, that felt more hard in a way, it wouldn't mush as much. Here's a pic with a close shot of the pebble. 
I think that it would look nice for the style that you were talking about. I'm expecting the gray calf leather one that I ordered to be similar. If it was another color it would have tempted me but the pic looks too close to the pink one I have from the Dillen line (One that was a special at one of the 12DOD sales).


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> I think it is lighter based on the bag from this collection I have (the Roxy).
> It's a pebbled leather, but the pebble is much smaller than regular pebble leather.  It's not as soft either.
> To me, it reminds me a bit of the older calf leather, I don't know if you remember it, the one from 2010 or so, that felt more hard in a way, it wouldn't mush as much. Here's a pic with a close shot of the pebble.
> I think that it would look nice for the style that you were talking about. I'm expecting the gray calf leather one that I ordered to be similar. If it was another color it would have tempted me but the pic looks too close to the pink one I have from the Dillen line (One that was a special at one of the 12DOD sales).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841342


*MB:*  I remember that leather.  Everyone was saying how wonderful it was and I thought it was terrible.  It was thin and relatively stiff.  I like the color on the Raleigh medium satchel.... they call it wine,  so I'm guessing the color in the photo is off.   But the medium satchel is really too large for me (I have one in Florentine) and the leather doesn't sound like one I need to collect.  Thanks.


----------



## MrsKC

Just thought I would chime in to say, that I am so disappointed. My package arrived at my sons house. Well actually it was an envelope, it was my Carrington pouch. Period. No Toscana satchel, and only one track shipping was received. So I have a feeling I am not going to be getting my satchel. Anyone else who placed an order during the sale only received part of what they ordered?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Just thought I would chime in to say, that I am so disappointed. My package arrived at my sons house. Well actually it was an envelope, it was my Carrington pouch. Period. No Toscana satchel, and only one track shipping was received. So I have a feeling I am not going to be getting my satchel. Anyone else who placed an order during the sale only received part of what they ordered?


Sorry you didn't get your Toscana satchel.  I placed 2 separate orders for my handbags,  and each one was shipped separately.  But my later order,  had 2 bags in one order..... hopefully both will be in the box when it arrives.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Just thought I would chime in to say, that I am so disappointed. My package arrived at my sons house. Well actually it was an envelope, it was my Carrington pouch. Period. No Toscana satchel, and only one track shipping was received. So I have a feeling I am not going to be getting my satchel. Anyone else who placed an order during the sale only received part of what they ordered?


All the items from all my orders shipped separately. I had 2 orders with 2 items each and each item shipped separately.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> All the items from all my orders shipped separately. I had 2 orders with 2 items each and each item shipped separately.



Well maybe then...there is hope..,


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Sorry you didn't get your Toscana satchel.  I placed 2 separate orders for my handbags,  and each one was shipped separately.  But my later order,  had 2 bags in one order..... hopefully both will be in the box when it arrives.



Thank you...I only got charged for the Carrington...still hoping the satchel will arrive.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Samba mini satchels are 60% off on I Love Dooney today (Sunday10 8/),
And at the outlets,  pebble leather collection is 50% off this weekend.


----------



## Dooneysta

Dooney.com: through tomorrow (10/9) EVERYTHING is 20% off with code FRIENDS17. (Except gift cards, natch)

Even sale items..I’m placing an order now for NFL Dooney, one on sale and one new release with Dooneypay and the code works for both items. Squeeee!!


----------



## Lizzys

Dooneysta said:


> Dooney.com: through tomorrow (10/9) EVERYTHING is 20% off with code FRIENDS17. (Except gift cards, natch)
> 
> Even sale items..I’m placing an order now for NFL Dooney, one on sale and one new release with Dooneypay and the code works for both items. Squeeee!!


I just used the code on a NFL crossbody.  Couldn't resist!


----------



## Dooneysta

Lizzys said:


> I just used the code on a NFL crossbody.  Couldn't resist!



I’m really pleasantly surprised by how tasteful and marvelous the NFL stuff is. I only have two pieces of team merchandise (both VS PINK) because the majority of team gear is just so ‘loud’!!
Dooney NFL is mostly not, and some (like the Saints fleur or Cowboys star)could be just a regular bag, not necessarily HEY!FOOTBALL!! Very appealing and feminine.
I’m so proud of Dooney! Good job!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I Love Dooney on Overstock.... Samba mini $127... that's the single strap, smallest satchel. Same price on the ILD main site..... but on overstock, once you set up an account they start sending you coupons .... lots of them... usually 10% - 12% off.


----------



## Dooneysta

Now through Sunday 10/22, 15% off sale items on the main Dooney site with SAVE15.


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> I Love Dooney on Overstock.... Samba mini $127... that's the single strap, smallest satchel. Same price on the ILD main site..... but on overstock, once you set up an account they start sending you coupons .... lots of them... usually 10% - 12% off.


I’ve never shopped overstock.com...does ilovedooney regularly post stock there..?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Dooneysta:*  Yes,  I think so.  I just started shopping there.  ILD has a 'store' on overstock... when you purchase a Dooney from overstock,  it's shipped directly by ILD.  I was looking over the styles today on overstock,  and Dooney has over 1000 leather handbags there (that is what I looked at).  They are organized a little differently than ILD site.... in that each style/color is a separate item.  So it's a little harder, for me,  to find all the colors in a given style and size.   But you can do a search and it will bring up pictures and links to all they have in stock of that item.   I also noticed that there are different prices for different colors of the same item,  sometimes.  Just like on ILD,  but unless you look at all the colors you might not realize that there is one that is much better priced.
The bags I looked at this morning were the same price on both ILD and overstock/ILD.   But that doesn't mean all the bags are.... I only compared a few styles.
But the overstock coupons are a nice treat.
I ordered from both ILD and ILD/overstock during the last sale.  All the bags came from the CA Dooney warehouse.  But.... the ILD/overstock bags took longer to process and they shipped FedEx Smartpost instead of UPS and too much longer to arrive here on the east coast.   I don't know if that was just a random thing or a cost saving mechanism.

My bags from ILD/overstock were fine.   I had also ordered a non handbag item from overstock and I had an issue with it.   Their customer service was very good.  It was a large item,  difficult to return,  and they gave me an option of a return or a substantial discount.  They handled it very well.


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Dooneysta:*  Yes,  I think so.  I just started shopping there.  ILD has a 'store' on overstock... when you purchase a Dooney from overstock,  it's shipped directly by ILD.  I was looking over the styles today on overstock,  and Dooney has over 1000 leather handbags there (that is what I looked at).  They are organized a little differently than ILD site.... in that each style/color is a separate item.  So it's a little harder, for me,  to find all the colors in a given style and size.   But you can do a search and it will bring up pictures and links to all they have in stock of that item.   I also noticed that there are different prices for different colors of the same item,  sometimes.  Just like on ILD,  but unless you look at all the colors you might not realize that there is one that is much better priced.
> The bags I looked at this morning were the same price on both ILD and overstock/ILD.   But that doesn't mean all the bags are.... I only compared a few styles.
> But the overstock coupons are a nice treat.
> I ordered from both ILD and ILD/overstock during the last sale.  All the bags came from the CA Dooney warehouse.  But.... the ILD/overstock bags took longer to process and they shipped FedEx Smartpost instead of UPS and too much longer to arrive here on the east coast.   I don't know if that was just a random thing or a cost saving mechanism.
> 
> My bags from ILD/overstock were fine.   I had also ordered a non handbag item from overstock and I had an issue with it.   Their customer service was very good.  It was a large item,  difficult to return,  and they gave me an option of a return or a substantial discount.  They handled it very well.



Awesome. I believe I just heard my wallet weeping softly inside my bag in the foyer.
I’ll be sure and sign up and hope for some coupon codes. Thank you!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Oct 20...  email from Dooney.... outlet stores.....Mini Barlow $99


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

20% off on ILD with code *FRIEND*
So many new items I want, so I am going to pass and save for those items. 
Anyone else buying or wanting anything?


----------



## MaryBel

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> 20% off on ILD with code *FRIEND*
> So many new items I want, so I am going to pass and save for those items.
> Anyone else buying or wanting anything?



I ordered  the florentine toscana large xbody hobo in natural and a bitsy bag in houndstooth.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> 20% off on ILD with code *FRIEND*
> So many new items I want, so I am going to pass and save for those items.
> Anyone else buying or wanting anything?


I ordered the Flo Toscana Front pocket satchel in Pine Green.
I've been wanting to try that style,  and I passed last time the price was
60% off.  The coupon added to the 50% off brought the price down to where it
had been.  The green was the only color that was 50% off.... but it's a beautiful color and I'm happy to have it.   Navy and Bordeaux were also colors I would have considered,  and maybe ginger.


----------



## MrsKC

The prices are good right now and with the extra 20%........tempting. I want the Toscana side zip tote, does anyone have that?


----------



## aerinha

MrsKC said:


> The prices are good right now and with the extra 20%........tempting. I want the Toscana side zip tote, does anyone have that?


Not sure which bag that is. Do you mean the side zip barlow?


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> I ordered the Flo Toscana Front pocket satchel in Pine Green.
> I've been wanting to try that style,  and I passed last time the price was
> 60% off.  The coupon added to the 50% off brought the price down to where it
> had been.  The green was the only color that was 50% off.... but it's a beautiful color and I'm happy to have it.   Navy and Bordeaux were also colors I would have considered,  and maybe ginger.



Congrats on your front pocket satchel GF!
I ordered the small one last time in red and I love it.
I think you will love it. It' really pretty.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> The prices are good right now and with the extra 20%........tempting. I want the Toscana side zip tote, does anyone have that?


I have the smaller of the 2, the one that is showing at 249.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Congrats on your front pocket satchel GF!
> I ordered the small one last time in red and I love it.
> I think you will love it. It' really pretty.


*MB:*  do you find the small to be large enough for what you normally carry?


----------



## Dooneysta

MrsKC said:


> The prices are good right now and with the extra 20%........tempting. I want the Toscana side zip tote, does anyone have that?


I have it...I’ve got the side zip tote in ginger and red, and the side zip satchel in natural. (They are the same bag basically, just slightly different sizes). What are you curious about...? I do like them a lot..


----------



## Dooneysta

I found the red one first, at TJ Maxx with a pile of other Toscana and I LOVED the shape, the line. I don’t like the color red, but the other qualities were totally enough to overcome my dislike of red. It had a giant cut on the front near the flap, like they sliced it with a box cutter. Tried to act like none of them could see it when I asked for a discount. Seriously, it’s like an inch and a quarter long! But they gave it to me for $180. Yes please. For that price I’d make a profit just trading it in to Dooney.
The leather shop here said it could not be fixed, but I know because I lurked on this site for like two years that is only semi-true. 
I did a crap job gluing it together and painting the seam, but it looks ok, and if I move somewhere with a braver cobbler, they can remove what I did and do it right.
I liked the shape so much I then went to Dooney.com and QVC and bought the other two.


----------



## Dooneysta

Behold the box cutter slash (after repair)


----------



## Dooneysta

If you are curious about the sizes, I think I took a comparison pic...they are similar but if you are a big bag girl, get the biggie size. It’s not THAT big; the way reviews were describing it I was expecting like, a weekender. But..


----------



## Dooneysta

Here is size comparison to one another


----------



## Dooneysta

The big one (tote) has a center divider, which I am NOT a fan of in any bag. It is not as big as the reviewers are making it out to be.
But...take that with a grain of salt, I guess. I used my MK Hamilton weekender as a day bag, after all. Me like big bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> The prices are good right now and with the extra 20%........tempting. I want the Toscana side zip tote, does anyone have that?



I had ordered the Navy and returned it KC. I felt it was too big for me...almost felt like I was carrying luggage (slight exaggeration). The scratch factor was also disturbing. It arrived with some scratches and dimples but just trying it on gave it some light scratches. I can only imagine what regular use would look like on this Tote. The design is beautiful though. I wish Dooney would release this collection in a more forgiving leather. I could even picture a rustic leather finish on this beautiful design.

I would like to try the satchel version instead.


----------



## MrsKC

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3857970
> 
> Behold the box cutter slash (after repair)


Oh my gosh, that red is STUNNING!! Even with the scratch she is still a stunner. Thank you so much for your comparison pics and your responses. I'm not on the fence about wanting the bag, I am on the fence about ordering. With the stand up handles storing can be challenging and I have limited space in our new house. .....Thanks again.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I had ordered the Navy and returned it KC. I felt it was too big for me...almost felt like I was carrying luggage (slight exaggeration). The scratch factor was also disturbing. It arrived with some scratches and dimples but just trying it on gave it some light scratches. I can only imagine what regular use would look like on this Tote. The design is beautiful though. I wish Dooney would release this collection in a more forgiving leather. I could even picture a rustic leather finish on this beautiful design.
> 
> I would like to try the satchel version instead.


Thanks YD, I thought you had ordered the navy during the last sale. I would actually use this as a tote and carry my computer, so it could definitely get dinged up. I haven't carried my satchel yet, but my crossbody didn't seem to scratch too bad when I carried it. Wonder if color is a factor related to scratching. My crossbody is Espresso.


----------



## MrsKC

Dooneysta said:


> The big one (tote) has a center divider, which I am NOT a fan of in any bag. It is not as big as the reviewers are making it out to be.
> But...take that with a grain of salt, I guess. I used my MK Hamilton weekender as a day bag, after all. Me like big bag.


Center dividers can be a pain but I think helpful if you are lugging your computer.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I have the smaller of the 2, the one that is showing at 249.


It's a beautiful handbag!


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> Not sure which bag that is. Do you mean the side zip barlow?


No.....it's like the side zip satchel but larger.....and a tote. There is now a stunning red one posted here for us to see!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Here is the Navy Side Zip Tote.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I have limited experience with the Toscana leather.  I used my new red one for a full day and it looks the same as it did when I got it.   Maybe because the texture on that one had more grain.  Did that make it a little more scratch resistant?

Several Toscana that I ordered arrived with scratches in the leather... but there were there before the color was applied.   They appeared to be natural characteristics of that piece of leather.

One of my Toscana handbags (a Nuovo) came from the outlet.  It showed more scratches and dents than a factory fresh handbag.   But at the time, at the price,  I still thought it looked good.  That particular handbag has a very matte smooth leather finish.

Some of the finest leathers show scratches easily... like Alto.  And they don't rub out or disappear over time.   We either learn to love them,  or buy different leathers that we are more comfortable with.   It's a hard decision for me.   I love the smooth leathers like Alto and Toscana.  But I also want my handbags to look perfect and pristine after years of use.   So I alternate between pebbled leather and other leathers.  I'll admit I get more pleasure from looking at and carrying the better leather handbags.  It's not the designer name that does it for me,  it's the
richness and beauty of the leather.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Here is the Navy Side Zip Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858260
> 
> View attachment 3858262
> 
> View attachment 3858263


I think it's beautiful but you are the one who has to love it. Thank you for posting. That Navy really is gorgeous! These colors are so saturated!


----------



## Dooneysta

YankeeDooney said:


> Here is the Navy Side Zip Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858260
> 
> View attachment 3858262
> 
> View attachment 3858263


This navy is beautiful. I know you returned it; that IS a scratch. The natural one I got did the exact same thing just trying it on in front of the mirror. I have forced myself to be less twitchy about that stuff than I once was.


----------



## Dooneysta

Here, for those of you considering this bag while it’s on a great deal, is a size comparison with two other well-known Dooneys; the Kristen and the large Dawson. Also a laptop which is about thirteen and a half inches long and nine and a half inches wide.


----------



## Dooneysta

Next to the Kristen tote


----------



## Dooneysta

Next to the large city leather Dawson


----------



## aerinha

MrsKC said:


> No.....it's like the side zip satchel but larger.....and a tote. There is now a stunning red one posted here for us to see!!



I forgot about that one lol.  I even had it in the smaller size in bordeaux.


----------



## Dooneysta

So with the full size laptop in it. There is room to tuck it in without even undoing the side zippers as you see. If you had a MacBook Air or surface tablet or something small, even better. This laptop does not fit into the Dawson, but barely not. I don’t know what I was smoking but there’s no center divider...I wonder what bag I was thinking of!
Hope that helps; this would be a swell work bag, a little bigger than a Dawson, smaller than a Kristen. Not weekender size. If you want a regular bag, the ‘side zip satchel’ is awesome. Same shape; proportions (like the top flap) are tweaked. The brown nylon strap is kinda heinous looking (would prefer it to at least be red) but super comfy.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Here is the Navy Side Zip Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858260
> 
> View attachment 3858262
> 
> View attachment 3858263



Gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3858551
> View attachment 3858552
> View attachment 3858553
> 
> So with the full size laptop in it. There is room to tuck it in without even undoing the side zippers as you see. If you had a MacBook Air or surface tablet or something small, even better. This laptop does not fit into the Dawson, but barely not. I don’t know what I was smoking but there’s no center divider...I wonder what bag I was thinking of!
> Hope that helps; this would be a swell work bag, a little bigger than a Dawson, smaller than a Kristen. Not weekender size. If you want a regular bag, the ‘side zip satchel’ is awesome. Same shape; proportions (like the top flap) are tweaked. The brown nylon strap is kinda heinous looking (would prefer it to at least be red) but super comfy.


Thanks for all the pictures. I have something similar to Kristen that I sometimes use to lug my laptop--older, can't recall the name......I love the color of yours. 
The Toscana looks like a fab laptop lugger. I have that same size Dawson in City Croco, but for some reason I just don't love that bag. It is sooo structured it kinda bugs me.
I do have the large City Flynn in mushroom. I bought it to use it as a laptop tote, I am embarrassed to say.....I haven't ever unwrapped it yet.


----------



## Dooneysta

MrsKC said:


> Thanks for all the pictures. I have something similar to Kristen that I sometimes use to lug my laptop--older, can't recall the name......I love the color of yours.
> The Toscana looks like a fab laptop lugger. I have that same size Dawson in City Croco, but for some reason I just don't love that bag. It is sooo structured it kinda bugs me.
> I do have the large City Flynn in mushroom. I bought it to use it as a laptop tote, I am embarrassed to say.....I haven't ever unwrapped it yet.


Mushroom seems gorgeous; I’ve never seen the modern mushroom in person. Good choice! You’ll get to it. I have bags I’ve never carried, but everyone will get a turn eventually.
If you don’t like the structure of the Dawson, I would say Toscana tote is even more so, just a different shape. However, the laptop will be protected and not moving around. I think it could safely go in there without a laptop sleeve.
Dang, I’m going to ILD now to check out sale stuff.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> Mushroom seems gorgeous; I’ve never seen the modern mushroom in person. Good choice! You’ll get to it. I have bags I’ve never carried, but everyone will get a turn eventually.
> If you don’t like the structure of the Dawson, I would say Toscana tote is even more so, just a different shape. However, the laptop will be protected and not moving around. I think it could safely go in there without a laptop sleeve.
> Dang, I’m going to ILD now to check out sale stuff.


It's an obsession.  I can't tell you how many times in the last 2 days I have gone to ILD and looked at all the Florentine and Flo Toscana styles.   And I just figured out the small Toscana Front Pocket Satchel has the same dimensions as the original Florentine mini satchel.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> It's an obsession.  I can't tell you how many times in the last 2 days I have gone to ILD and looked at all the Florentine and Flo Toscana styles.   And I just figured out the small Toscana Front Pocket Satchel has the same dimensions as the original Florentine mini satchel.



Soooo, is that a good thing with regards to the same dimensions?


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> It's an obsession.  I can't tell you how many times in the last 2 days I have gone to ILD and looked at all the Florentine and Flo Toscana styles.   And I just figured out the small Toscana Front Pocket Satchel has the same dimensions as the original Florentine mini satchel.



I love the look of the Toscana front pocket!!! I just...can’t pull the trigger...it looks like the kind of bag that turns out to be awfully small inside in terms of usable space...but it’s purty..


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  do you find the small to be large enough for what you normally carry?


I haven't carried mine but it seems to be about the same size as the small satchel from the regular florentine leather and that one works really well for me, there's enough space for what I normally carry (wallet, makeup case, phone, sunglasses, pill case, halo phone charger). Which size did you get?


----------



## Dooneysta

I can only bear to take thumbnails..not modeling material!! But if it helps your tote lust, here is the Toscana side zip TOTE (larger than ‘satchel’). I am BARELY five feet tall (might really be a quarter inch shy) great work bag or structured daily for big-bag lovers. Just make your peace with scratches; Sue is stretching it to say they ‘just rub out’. Not so far.
The navy is in my cart right now. Those photos posted earlier were beautiful. Urrggg!!!!


----------



## Dooneysta

If anyone needs to see photos of the other Toscanas I have to make an ILD sale decision let me know. I have side zip tote in red, side zip tote in Ginger, side zip satchel in Natural, and the domed satchel (the larger of the two) in Ginger. I could post them tomorrow.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> It's an obsession.  I can't tell you how many times in the last 2 days I have gone to ILD and looked at all the Florentine and Flo Toscana styles.   And I just figured out the small Toscana Front Pocket Satchel has the same dimensions as the original Florentine mini satchel.



GF, 
I don't know if that's true. I just compared them and the small toscana is a tiny bit smaller, like half and inch.
I measured  the base of my small toscana and it is 11.5" in lenght (from seam to seam), but more like 12.5" if you count how it expands a little bit beyond the seam. The base is 4" (again measuring from seam to seam - you know the rectangle they use for the base), but it is 6" with the the side leather going to the base. I don't have the mini so I can't compare with that one. Here's a pic of the small toscana on top of the small gray one in calf leather.


----------



## MrsKC

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3858835
> View attachment 3858836
> 
> I can only bear to take thumbnails..not modeling material!! But if it helps your tote lust, here is the Toscana side zip TOTE (larger than ‘satchel’). I am BARELY five feet tall (might really be a quarter inch shy) great work bag or structured daily for big-bag lovers. Just make your peace with scratches; Sue is stretching it to say they ‘just rub out’. Not so far.
> The navy is in my cart right now. Those photos posted earlier were beautiful. Urrggg!!!!


Thanks. As much as I would like the tote, I think I am going to skip this sale.......but thanks for all the great info on the bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Soooo, is that a good thing with regards to the same dimensions?


YD:  I don't know.  I have several Mini Flo Satchels from years ago and I didn't have a problem fitting my things inside.  Then I got the small Florentine satchel and find I like the overall scale of the bag (against the body) better, and the little extra room in the length (mainly) is a plus.  We are only talking about 1 1/4 inches longer,  but it makes a difference.

With regard to the Toscana Front pocket satchel,  I think the outside pocket is a plus for extra space.   However,  the leather has more structure and firmness than the original Florentine leather.  So, based on my experience loading up and carrying the larger Toscana domed satchel,  I think the same size Toscana will feel smaller and hold less than the original Flo satchel..... if you want the outside to look smooth and not lumpy from contents inside.   Also, because these satchels are both short,  there isn't extra room to store things vertically, as one might do in a taller handbag to generate more capacity.

I ordered the larger of the Toscana Front pocket satchels.   I'm not going to order the smaller one until I can try out the larger one.  I just don't want another return to deal with.   Bad enough we have returns if the handbags aren't in good condition.

Sorry for the long answer to what should be an easy question.   Sometimes it's hard to tell from dimensions alone.  I've guessed wrong before.... either thinking a smaller handbag would be too small and it was perfect,   or thinking it would be fine only to find out it's really not big enough.   In Dooney land,  the small Lexington comes to mind.   Because it's structured and has a narrower base,  I find it a little too small.  I don't like stacking things,  and I actually prefer my items to be placed horizontally,  not vertically, in my handbags.   It makes it easier to access things,  sometimes without having to remove them from the bag.  Again,  all personal preference/


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> GF,
> I don't know if that's true. I just compared them and the small toscana is a tiny bit smaller, like half and inch.
> I measured  the base of my small toscana and it is 11.5" in lenght (from seam to seam), but more like 12.5" if you count how it expands a little bit beyond the seam. The base is 4" (again measuring from seam to seam - you know the rectangle they use for the base), but it is 6" with the the side leather going to the base. I don't have the mini so I can't compare with that one. Here's a pic of the small toscana on top of the small gray one in calf leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858885


*MB:*  thanks for the real world measurements.   I was going by what Dooney listed on their site,  and we know those can sometimes be inexact.  That extra inch in length and 2 inches in width can make a huge difference in how much the handbag can carry.
Was the  red Toscana you measure was the Front Pocket Satchel?


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  thanks for the real world measurements.   I was going by what Dooney listed on their site,  and we know those can sometimes be inexact.  That extra inch in length and 2 inches in width can make a huge difference in how much the handbag can carry.
> Was the  red Toscana you measure was the Front Pocket Satchel?


yes, it was the small front pocket satchel.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> yes, it was the small front pocket satchel.


*MB*:  thanks.  I think that might work.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  thanks.  I think that might work.


Did you order anything else?
I'm considering one more thing but I want to behave...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Did you order anything else?
> I'm considering one more thing but I want to behave...


I have been misbehaving.   After ordering the larger Flo Toscana Front Pocket Satchel earlier in the weekend,  I ordered the smaller one last night.   The larger one is Pine Green and the smaller one is Navy.
Your measurements made me much more comfortable that the smaller one would be sizable enough to function for me.  
And I keep going back to look for more treasures,  which I don't need.  

What are you considering?


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> I have been misbehaving.   After ordering the larger Flo Toscana Front Pocket Satchel earlier in the weekend,  I ordered the smaller one last night.   The larger one is Pine Green and the smaller one is Navy.
> Your measurements made me much more comfortable that the smaller one would be sizable enough to function for me.
> And I keep going back to look for more treasures,  which I don't need.
> 
> What are you considering?



Nice choices GF!
I'm considering the smaller toscana hobo xbody. I ordered the larger one in natural when the sale started and I already have the large and the small in navy that I got a few months ago and I have the small in Bordeaux that I got on the last sale. The Red one is calling my name. I love the red in this leather, so vibrant. I already have 3 other red ones (the domed satchel and small front pocket satchel from last sale and the regular shoulder hobo from a few months ago) but I think I want a xbody. I'm thinking on the smaller one since I could carry any of the 2 satchels xbody style if I needed a larger bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Nice choices GF!
> I'm considering the smaller toscana hobo xbody. I ordered the larger one in natural when the sale started and I already have the large and the small in navy that I got a few months ago and I have the small in Bordeaux that I got on the last sale. The Red one is calling my name. I love the red in this leather, so vibrant. I already have 3 other red ones (the domed satchel and small front pocket satchel from last sale and the regular shoulder hobo from a few months ago) but I think I want a xbody. I'm thinking on the smaller one since I could carry any of the 2 satchels xbody style if I needed a larger bag.


It's the leather.... it shows the color so beautifully.   The red is stunning,  but so is the navy, the pine green, the Bordeaux. the espresso.  And the bone is beautiful too.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> It's the leather.... it shows the color so beautifully.   The red is stunning,  but so is the navy, the pine green, the Bordeaux. the espresso.  And the bone is beautiful too.


Yeah, it makes you want all of them!
ETA: I just ordered it in red. oops! Now I'm stepping away from the computer!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Yeah, it makes you want all of them!
> ETA: I just ordered it in red. oops! Now I'm stepping away from the computer!


I still want aToscana  bone domed satchel and a Toscana Bordeaux front pocket satchel.  But I'm going to wait.   I did enough damage in the last few days,  not to mention a few weeks ago.

I hope you love your new handbags.


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> I still want aToscana  bone domed satchel and a Toscana Bordeaux front pocket satchel.  But I'm going to wait.   I did enough damage in the last few days,  not to mention a few weeks ago.
> 
> I hope you love your new handbags.



They’ve had stock on the Toscanas for awhile now, through many sales; it’s likely they will not sell out this time and you’ll get maybe even a better price next sale!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> They’ve had stock on the Toscanas for awhile now, through many sales; it’s likely they will not sell out this time and you’ll get maybe even a better price next sale!


I hope that's true.  All they need to do is waive a better price in front of me and I start ordering.


----------



## MaryBel

Dooneysta said:


> They’ve had stock on the Toscanas for awhile now, through many sales; it’s likely they will not sell out this time and you’ll get maybe even a better price next sale!


You are right, eventually they will go down in price, but you never know when. The problem is that they change the prices all over, so instead of keep going down, sometimes they go back up and then down again. And then there's the risk of the color you want not being there anymore, or being more expensive. I got my small front pocket satchel on the previous sale and I got it at 60% off, now it is only 25% off. Yesterday it was not even there.



lavenderjunkie said:


> I hope that's true.  All they need to do is waive a better price in front of me and I start ordering.


Oh GF, I know what you mean, I'm the same way, especially when there's a bag from my never ending wish list.


----------



## DBLover318

I recently received the Toscana in espresso. Such a beautiful bag! I love the leather interior as well.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My 2 new Flo Toscana Front Pocket Satchels have arrived.  
I like both the small and the larger size. 

Of course,  MaryBel was right and the small size is a decent size handbag and fits all my regular stuff (thin wallet, cosmetic case, small wristlet, credit card case, cell phone, thin eye glass case, tissues, lipstick case, and mini hand cream.  And the items fit easily.

Both the Pine Green (larger) and Navy (smaller) are rich and deep colors.  I have to wait until tomorrow when there will be some sunlight (hopefully) to look them over carefully.   It's so dark today that it's hard to see imperfections on the deep color leathers.

The Pine Green was factory wrapped.   The Navy was rewrapped and sealed, with a notice inside saying it had been inspected and wrapped.   It looks like it's ok,  but it was not factory wrapping..... the shoulder strap wasn't attached to the key leash and the luggage tag wasn't wrapped.  The handles were wrapped in plastic,  but the rest if the bag didn't have plastic over the hardware.    As long as it's in good condition, for half off + 20% I don't have an issue. It's just an observation and it will make me check the bag over very carefully.

Did anyone else get any new treasures?


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> My 2 new Flo Toscana Front Pocket Satchels have arrived.
> I like both the small and the larger size.
> 
> Of course,  MaryBel was right and the small size is a decent size handbag and fits all my regular stuff (thin wallet, cosmetic case, small wristlet, credit card case, cell phone, thin eye glass case, tissues, lipstick case, and mini hand cream.  And the items fit easily.
> 
> Both the Pine Green (larger) and Navy (smaller) are rich and deep colors.  I have to wait until tomorrow when there will be some sunlight (hopefully) to look them over carefully.   It's so dark today that it's hard to see imperfections on the deep color leathers.
> 
> The Pine Green was factory wrapped.   The Navy was rewrapped and sealed, with a notice inside saying it had been inspected and wrapped.   It looks like it's ok,  but it was not factory wrapping..... the shoulder strap wasn't attached to the key leash and the luggage tag wasn't wrapped.  The handles were wrapped in plastic,  but the rest if the bag didn't have plastic over the hardware.    As long as it's in good condition, for half off + 20% I don't have an issue. It's just an observation and it will make me check the bag over very carefully.
> 
> Did anyone else get any new treasures?




Not from the current sale, but I got a bargain chestnut flo brenna off ebay I am waiting on.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Not from the current sale, but I got a bargain chestnut flo brenna off ebay I am waiting on.


Hope it's a real winner


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> My 2 new Flo Toscana Front Pocket Satchels have arrived.
> I like both the small and the larger size.
> 
> Of course,  MaryBel was right and the small size is a decent size handbag and fits all my regular stuff (thin wallet, cosmetic case, small wristlet, credit card case, cell phone, thin eye glass case, tissues, lipstick case, and mini hand cream.  And the items fit easily.
> 
> Both the Pine Green (larger) and Navy (smaller) are rich and deep colors.  I have to wait until tomorrow when there will be some sunlight (hopefully) to look them over carefully.   It's so dark today that it's hard to see imperfections on the deep color leathers.
> 
> The Pine Green was factory wrapped.   The Navy was rewrapped and sealed, with a notice inside saying it had been inspected and wrapped.   It looks like it's ok,  but it was not factory wrapping..... the shoulder strap wasn't attached to the key leash and the luggage tag wasn't wrapped.  The handles were wrapped in plastic,  but the rest if the bag didn't have plastic over the hardware.    As long as it's in good condition, for half off + 20% I don't have an issue. It's just an observation and it will make me check the bag over very carefully.
> 
> Did anyone else get any new treasures?


Hope they pass the sunlight test!!! Kc


----------



## YankeeDooney

Dooneysta said:


> They’ve had stock on the Toscanas for awhile now, through many sales; it’s likely they will not sell out this time and you’ll get maybe even a better price next sale!



It would not surprise me if they start sending these to Nordstrom's Rack. I have heard sightings at TJMaxx as well. A crime to send them to these places because they will most likely be mishandled and scratched.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Hope they pass the sunlight test!!! Kc


Yes   my new handbags passed the sunshine test.  Caught a few rays thru the window this morning and checked out both handbags.   Didn't see any problems.  So they are keepers.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Yes   my new handbags passed the sunshine test.  Caught a few rays thru the window this morning and checked out both handbags.   Didn't see any problems.  So they are keepers.


Yay! Enjoy your new treasures .


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Yes   my new handbags passed the sunshine test.  Caught a few rays thru the window this morning and checked out both handbags.   Didn't see any problems.  So they are keepers.



So LJ, which color do you prefer, the pine green or the navy?


----------



## Dooneysta

Received my Dallas Cowboys shopper tote... on sale for $173 + 20% off...squee!! Pretty cute.Lily leather bucket tote in Cowboys logo was in stock when I ordered it but never shipped and order status is ‘back ordered’ 

Anyone have experience with backorder? Is that code for ‘maybe next quarter’ or are they on-the-ball about it...?


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Yes   my new handbags passed the sunshine test.  Caught a few rays thru the window this morning and checked out both handbags.   Didn't see any problems.  So they are keepers.


Glad to hear both are keepers! 
What do you think about the regular size front pocket satchel? I was undecided between the 2 sizes last time when I ordered the small red one, so I'm still intrigued about the regular size. Is it too much bigger? The regular size in the regular florentine is kind of big, that's why I went with the small one.

My goodies get here until Saturday.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Glad to hear both are keepers!
> What do you think about the regular size front pocket satchel? I was undecided between the 2 sizes last time when I ordered the small red one, so I'm still intrigued about the regular size. Is it too much bigger? The regular size in the regular florentine is kind of big, that's why I went with the small one.
> 
> My goodies get here until Saturday.


*MB*:  the regular size Toscana Front Pocket tote is just a little larger than the small one. (Maybe an inch bigger in every dimension)   But the Toscana Front Pocket satchel  seems much smaller than the regular size Florentine satchel and it is much lighter than that one.    I'm happy with both sizes in the Toscana.. I can't carry the regular (larger) Flo satchel,  it's too heavy for me, even empty.

  The regular size front pocket satchel is easier to get in and out of,  and of course has more room inside.  But it's not oversized.  I'm keeping both sizes. 

In the future,  if I buy another one (red or Bordeaux are on my wish list),  I will probably opt for the smaller Front pocket satchel..... it's less expensive and the size works for me most days.
Also I have several (that means many) larger handbags in navy, red and Bordeaux, including the regular size Flo Toscana domed satchel.   So it's nice to vary the sizes in my collection.  The other pine/ivy/forest greens I have are smaller handbags,  so it's good to get the larger size in the Front Pocket satchel.

But if I can only find the larger Front Pocket satchel in the colors I want at a great price,  I wouldn't hesitate to buy that one.

I have an advanced degree in handbag purchase rationalization.  ")


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> So LJ, which color do you prefer, the pine green or the navy?


*YD*:  I actually like both colors a lot.   If I could only choose 1 color of the 2,  it would be the navy.  I favor blues and  blacks over green and browns.   But the pine green is a deep rich green and I think it's very neutral and wearable.   Both colors are beautiful.  I'm expanding my color horizons.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  the regular size Toscana Front Pocket tote is just a little larger than the small one. (Maybe an inch bigger in every dimension)   But the Toscana Front Pocket satchel  seems much smaller than the regular size Florentine satchel and it is much lighter than that one.    I'm happy with both sizes in the Toscana.. I can't carry the regular (larger) Flo satchel,  it's too heavy for me, even empty.
> 
> The regular size front pocket satchel is easier to get in and out of,  and of course has more room inside.  But it's not oversized.  I'm keeping both sizes.
> 
> In the future,  if I buy another one (red or Bordeaux are on my wish list),  I will probably opt for the smaller Front pocket satchel..... it's less expensive and the size works for me most days.
> Also I have several (that means many) larger handbags in navy, red and Bordeaux, including the regular size Flo Toscana domed satchel.   So it's nice to vary the sizes in my collection.  The other pine/ivy/forest greens I have are smaller handbags,  so it's good to get the larger size in the Front Pocket satchel.
> 
> But if I can only find the larger Front Pocket satchel in the colors I want at a great price,  I wouldn't hesitate to buy that one.
> 
> *I have an advanced degree in handbag purchase rationalization.*  ")



Thanks for the explanation GF! It sounds like the regular is a very usable size too. 
I will probably get one in the regular size, you know to have variety. There are some colors that I still don't have.

GF, I think here you are not alone, I think a bunch of us went and took the same classes on handbag purchasing.  
You did exactly what I would have done when you ordered the small one (ordered it in a different color), that way it both are winners you can keep both, which is a bit more difficult to rationalize when they are both the same color. It was the perfect thinking, you had smaller ivy bags, you got a larger one. I did the same thing with my red xbody hobo. I have bigger red toscanas, so I went with the small one.
Can't wait to get them.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD*:  I actually like both colors a lot.   If I could only choose 1 color of the 2,  it would be the navy.  *I favor blues and  blacks over green and browns.*   But the pine green is a deep rich green and I think it's very neutral and wearable.   Both colors are beautiful.  I'm expanding my color horizons.


GF, we are so alike. I'm exactly the same. I have tons of blue and black bags. And I love the colors too (which I know you love)
I'm too expanding my horizons. I just got a florentine logo pocket tote in chestnut and a MK mercer tote in luggage.  Must be the moon or something


----------



## Dooneysta

YankeeDooney said:


> It would not surprise me if they start sending these to Nordstrom's Rack. I have heard sightings at TJMaxx as well. A crime to send them to these places because they will most likely be mishandled and scratched.


Yup. I got my red one at TJ Maxx. It was priced at $199.99 which is,awesome, except they put a nice box cutter slice in the front right where your eye falls first.
I was pretty sure I could patch it so I asked for a damage discount, at which point three of them decided to act like they either couldn’t see it at all or oh, that, it’s a scuff and it’ll rub out. I flexed the bag so it split in front of them and now miraculously they see it but are like, we can give you .99 cents off for that.
A box cutter slash that’s an inch and a half long??? Good luck with that. I left. Yeah, two weeks later it’s obviously still there, and a different employee ended up giving me like $22 off. Random. 
TJ Maxx in Texas is Dooneyvana but they ARE incredibly cavalier about abusing the merch.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Thanks for the explanation GF! It sounds like the regular is a very usable size too.
> I will probably get one in the regular size, you know to have variety. There are some colors that I still don't have.
> 
> GF, I think here you are not alone, I think a bunch of us went and took the same classes on handbag purchasing.
> You did exactly what I would have done when you ordered the small one (ordered it in a different color), that way it both are winners you can keep both, which is a bit more difficult to rationalize when they are both the same color. It was the perfect thinking, you had smaller ivy bags, you got a larger one. I did the same thing with my red xbody hobo. I have bigger red toscanas, so I went with the small one.
> Can't wait to get them.


*MB:*  and that is one of the reasons we hang out here.   Everyone understand and thinks we are making very smart choices.    Hope your new handbags are winners.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  and that is one of the reasons we hang out here.   Everyone understand and thinks we are making very smart choices.    Hope your new handbags are winners.



Yep, we know how to make buying bags fun! Lots of fun!
I got one of them today, it was a pleasant surprise, very weird since this is the first time that I get a smartpost package in advance of the scheduled day, 2 days in advance! So it's nice not to have to wait until Saturday, well kind of, the red one is scheduled for Saturday. I wish it would hurry up and get delivered tomorrow instead.
I just unwrapped it now, it looks good, I'll look at it tomorrow morning and post pics.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I Love Dooney has the Samba mini satchel at 60% off.  3 colors, including desert.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

30% off all Dooneys at Macys  Started today!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Just left the Dooney outlet in Livermore.  Until Thursday all Saffiano bags are 40% off, with an additional 20%. They have the new Hadley tote that's on QVC for  $268.00. It's $128.64 plus tax until Thursday.  I love the deep inside and outside zipper pockets but it's too big for me (I can't believe I just said that!), and I really need a zip top tote. All colors are available if it fits anyone else's needs.


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> Just left the Dooney outlet in Livermore.  Until Thursday all Saffiano bags are 40% off, with an additional 20%. They have the new Hadley tote that's on QVC for  $268.00. It's $128.64 plus tax until Thursday.  I love the deep inside and outside zipper pockets but it's too big for me (I can't believe I just said that!), and I really need a zip top tote. All colors are available if it fits anyone else's needs.


Is the bag in your ID a zip zip in saffiano?  It is beautiful!  For some reason, red bags are getting my attention lately!


----------



## aerinha

Bagmedic said:


> Is the bag in your ID a zip zip in saffiano?  It is beautiful!  For some reason, red bags are getting my attention lately!



That is a Toscana domed stachel in her ID


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bagmedic said:


> Is the bag in your ID a zip zip in saffiano?  It is beautiful!  For some reason, red bags are getting my attention lately!


Thanks Bagmedic! 
Aerinha is correct! It's the Toscana domed satchel. I purchased it in Novermber, 2016, but it is at a much better price now and still available in red on llovedooney:
http://www.ilovedooney.com/florenti...rt=12&cgid=ild-collections-florentine-toscana



aerinha said:


> That is a Toscana domed stachel in her ID



Hi A! 
Thanks for giving her the info!


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Bagmedic!
> Aerinha is correct! It's the Toscana domed satchel. I purchased it in Novermber, 2016, but it is at a much better price now and still available in red on llovedooney:
> http://www.ilovedooney.com/florenti...rt=12&cgid=ild-collections-florentine-toscana
> 
> 
> 
> Hi A!
> Thanks for giving her the info!


Oh, boy!now I want one!  What is the long strap...looks like brown leather?  Seems to take away from the bag. Right now I’m carrying the Toscana logo lock in Ginger. Love it but nothing beats regular Flo leather!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bagmedic said:


> Oh, boy!now I want one!  What is the long strap...looks like brown leather?  Seems to take away from the bag. Right now I’m carrying the Toscana logo lock in Ginger. Love it but nothing beats regular Flo leather!


The brown strap is canvas. I almost passed on it because of the strap but once I started using it I felt how comfortable it is on the shoulder. Also, I dress casually and the strap made the bag look more casual. When I carry it out to dinner or a night out I never use the strap.


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> The brown strap is canvas. I almost passed on it because of the strap but once I started using it I felt how comfortable it is on the shoulder. Also, I dress casually and the strap made the bag look more casual. When I carry it out to dinner or a night out I never use the strap.


That's what I thought but wanted to think Dooney did something nicer.  I do like some of the canvas straps but this bag looks more classy and should have a thinner leather strap in red.  Looks like the red color is a true red next to your coffee cup.  I may have to order if Ilovedooney has another sale soon.  I also have my eye on the red Flo Dixon xbody bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> That's what I thought but wanted to think Dooney did something nicer.  I do like some of the canvas straps but this bag looks more classy and should have a thinner leather strap in red.  Looks like the red color is a true red next to your coffee cup.  I may have to order if Ilovedooney has another sale soon.  I also have my eye on the red Flo Dixon xbody bag.


The Florentine Toscana satchel is 50% off now on ILD.   The Day 3 sale, has coupon (listed on the main ILD page) for an additional 10% off the sale price.  That brings the discount to 55%.  Not quite as good as the 60% from a few weeks ago,  but still a good price if the color you want is at the half off price.
The Day 3 sale has been on for a while,  so it may change later today.

Also,  Overstock has an ILD boutique.   Prices seem to be the same as on ILD.  But.... overstock frequently sends out coupons when you register on the site.   I seem to get a coupon a day.... they vary from 10% to 15%.  The handbags are
shipped directly from ILD,  so it seems to be the same merchandise.


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> The Florentine Toscana satchel is 50% off now on ILD.   The Day 3 sale, has coupon (listed on the main ILD page) for an additional 10% off the sale price.  That brings the discount to 55%.  Not quite as good as the 60% from a few weeks ago,  but still a good price if the color you want is at the half off price.
> The Day 3 sale has been on for a while,  so it may change later today.
> 
> Also,  Overstock has an ILD boutique.   Prices seem to be the same as on ILD.  But.... overstock frequently sends out coupons when you register on the site.   I seem to get a coupon a day.... they vary from 10% to 15%.  The handbags are
> shipped directly from ILD,  so it seems to be the same merchandise.


Thank you!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Day 4 has a bigger coupon on ILD.   Check it out if there is something you want.  It applies to everything on the site.


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> Day 4 has a bigger coupon on ILD.   Check it out if there is something you want.  It applies to everything on the site.


I can't remember how this got on my computer but have any of you used "Honey".  It is on the checkout screen when I check out of any site now and it goes thru any coupons that may be available.  It came up with a better one than what Day 3 was for Dooney when I was looking yesterday!  I'm loving Honey because I don't have to go hunting for better deals myself!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> I can't remember how this got on my computer but have any of you used "Honey".  It is on the checkout screen when I check out of any site now and it goes thru any coupons that may be available.  It came up with a better one than what Day 3 was for Dooney when I was looking yesterday!  I'm loving Honey because I don't have to go hunting for better deals myself!


Never heard of it,  but it sounds like it's worth checking out.


----------



## Nml85

I just picked up a couple of altos on hautelook, both at 50% off.  Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## SEWDimples

Nml85 said:


> I just picked up a couple of altos on hautelook, both at 50% off.  Merry Christmas to me!


What did you get? I could not decide.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

SO many great deals over at ILD today .. Their black Friday sale starts today. I am dying over the calypso colored small city barlow for $137   Also the sophie bags are the same price. 
Go Look !!  Or don't, depending if you want to be tempted or not


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I'm sure you've all received the email by now, but for those who may have not ...
Dooney.com Black Friday begins today 25% off EVERYTHING


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SO many great deals over at ILD today .. Their black Friday sale starts today. I am dying over the calypso colored small city barlow for $137   Also the sophie bags are the same price.
> Go Look !!  Or don't, depending if you want to be tempted or not


*Iheart:*  the calypso is a beautiful color.  I have a larger Barlow from the City collection in that color.  Really pretty.  To get a small one for $137 is an amazing find.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I always want those beautiful colors in the spring/summer, but in reality I am more of a fall/winter color girl when it comes to handbags. But yes, what a great price. Also, I have a few (ahem) city barlows already


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I always want those beautiful colors in the spring/summer, but in reality I am more of a fall/winter color girl when it comes to handbags. But yes, what a great price. Also, I have a few (ahem) city barlows already


Me too.   I love the leather in the city collection.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ILD has added some colors to the higher discount grouping on some of the Florentine Toscana styles.  All the front pocket satchels are now 50% off.  Plus the BLACKFRIDAY coupon for 25% off works (more than once).
And tonight Mr. Rebates has 6% rebate for ILD. (that can change often).

I ordered the small Florentine Toscana Front Pocket satchel in red and in Bordeaux.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> ILD has added some colors to the higher discount grouping on some of the Florentine Toscana styles.  All the front pocket satchels are now 50% off.  Plus the BLACKFRIDAY coupon for 25% off works (more than once).
> And tonight Mr. Rebates has 6% rebate for ILD. (that can change often).
> 
> I ordered the small Florentine Toscana Front Pocket satchel in red and in Bordeaux.


You go, girl!  With a deal like that it is imperative to buy multiples!  I hope you love ‘em ❤️


----------



## MrsKC

WOW! I got the Florentine toscana side zip tote in Bordeaux for$199! I cant believe it.....I have been wanting that bag for over a year. The wide web strap will make it a great laptop tote.

Hope everyone enjoys their day today and has a blessed Thanksgiving. . Kc


----------



## aerinha

I almost ordered the toscana small domed satchel in espresso but held off.


----------



## bagshopr

My Facebook page has an ad from Dooney dot com that says 30% off for Black Friday. But when I went to check out the discount is 25%.   I messaged them for clarification.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I almost ordered the toscana small domed satchel in espresso but held off.


*aerinha*:  I have the larger size in the Toscana domed satchel.   The small size seems pretty small to me,  although I'm sure it works for many others.   I saw a youtube video when someone got hers and was marveling at how much it held.   But in a later video she did,  when she ordered the larger size in another color,  she admitted the small was very small and not very useful for her.  So,  my advice would be to check the dimensions.  Sometimes the depth of the handbag can make all the difference.   The bag I ordered,  the front pocket satchel (small) is pretty deep, and that means there is room to put multiple items across the bottom of the bag.  And the regular (larger) Flo Toscana Domed satchel is also a great size and not too big... in my opinion.   Of course,  everyone has different needs in handbags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bagshopr said:


> My Facebook page has an ad from Dooney dot com that says 30% off for Black Friday. But when I went to check out the discount is 25%.   I messaged them for clarification.


From the emails I've gotten,  Dooney.com has 25% off and I Love Dooney has 20-25-30% off depending upon how much you spend.   The codes may be the same,  but different sites have different deals.
I got 30% off on ILD last night,  plus an additional 6% because I went thru
Mr. Rebates (which I often forget to do,  and the rebated does change frequently).


----------



## Bagmedic

With these shopping rebates thru 3rd party sites, how does this work when you want to support a sales associate who has been good to you?  For example, I have a person with Coach I don't want to "go behind her back" by using this third party rebate because then she doesn't get credit for the sale, right?  Just like if I order online myself directly from the website, I believe.  Tough because it is hard to turn a blind eye to a 10 or 13% further adjustment on thru some rebates sites.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> ILD has added some colors to the higher discount grouping on some of the Florentine Toscana styles.  All the front pocket satchels are now 50% off.  Plus the BLACKFRIDAY coupon for 25% off works (more than once).
> And tonight Mr. Rebates has 6% rebate for ILD. (that can change often).
> 
> I ordered the small Florentine Toscana Front Pocket satchel in red and in Bordeaux.


Awesome choices GF!
I was tempted to get one of the larger ones but none of the colors really call me, so I didn't order any.
Ended up getting some other little bags from the clearance section and reached the 30% mark, so it was a good buy.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> WOW! I got the Florentine toscana side zip tote in Bordeaux for$199! I cant believe it.....I have been wanting that bag for over a year. The wide web strap will make it a great laptop tote.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their day today and has a blessed Thanksgiving. . Kc


Congrats on your tote KC!
The bordeaux color is really pretty.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC;  the Bordeaux is such a rich color.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> MrsKC;  the Bordeaux is such a rich color.   Enjoy your new handbag.





MaryBel said:


> Congrats on your tote KC!
> The bordeaux color is really pretty.



Thank you both! I paid the extra $5 for shipping so it would arrive next week.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Mrs KC, I adore that bag, I have it in ginger. It carries so nicely in your hand and holds so much. The bordeaux in that leather is yummy!


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Mrs KC, I adore that bag, I have it in ginger. It carries so nicely in your hand and holds so much. The bordeaux in that leather is yummy!


The ginger is very pretty. Do you have the satchel or the tote? I hope you enjoy your new bag as well—calypso Barlow/City bag....??? I think is what you said. Kc


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Mrs KC, I have the satchel size. I do love the bordeaux color though, especially in that particular leather. I loved that calypso bag, but ended up ordering a becket riley hobo when Dooney started their 25% sale. 
Merry Christmas to us!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Last night I found some treasure on I Love Dooney in the clearance section.
They had the large Elisa satchel (pebbled leather) and the Croco Fino Lilliana tote, deeply discounted.  Added together, the 30% off promo applies.  I couldn't resist at those prices.   And I was amazed that they had 5 of one of the bags in stock and 10 of the other.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Mrs KC, I have the satchel size. I do love the bordeaux color though, especially in that particular leather. I loved that calypso bag, but ended up ordering a becket riley hobo when Dooney started their 25% sale.
> Merry Christmas to us!


Oh I cant wait to see that!! Kc


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Last night I found some treasure on I Love Dooney in the clearance section.
> They had the large Elisa satchel (pebbled leather) and the Croco Fino Lilliana tote, deeply discounted.  Added together, the 30% off promo applies.  I couldn't resist at those prices.   And I was amazed that they had 5 of one of the bags in stock and 10 of the other.


Yay!! I also was tempted by the croco Lilliana.....I will have to go back and see which one the Elisa is. We cant resist those great prices! Kc


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Yay!! I also was tempted by the croco Lilliana.....I will have to go back and see which one the Elisa is. We cant resist those great prices! Kc


I looked for them this morning,  and I can't find them anymore.   I wonder if they sold out or are just hidden elsewhere.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I looked for them this morning,  and I can't find them anymore.   I wonder if they sold out or are just hidden elsewhere.


But you bought them yesterday, right?

Today for the first time I took my Bordeaux Toscana out of all the wrapping and tried her on with the web strap....such a beautiful handbag!!


----------



## keishapie1973

bagshopr said:


> My Facebook page has an ad from Dooney dot com that says 30% off for Black Friday. But when I went to check out the discount is 25%.   I messaged them for clarification.



It’s 25% off on most bags and 30% off the sports themed bags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> But you bought them yesterday, right?
> 
> Today for the first time I took my Bordeaux Toscana out of all the wrapping and tried her on with the web strap....such a beautiful handbag!!


I love the Brodeaux Toscana.  Glad you finally gave yours some fresh air and love.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> But you bought them yesterday, right?
> 
> Today for the first time I took my Bordeaux Toscana out of all the wrapping and tried her on with the web strap....such a beautiful handbag!!


Yes,  I bought them yesterday.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Mrs KC, I have the satchel size. I do love the bordeaux color though, especially in that particular leather. I loved that calypso bag, but ended up ordering a becket riley hobo when Dooney started their 25% sale.
> Merry Christmas to us!


Ooohhh.  I ordered the Becket Riley, too... in gray.  It is difficult to tell if the colors are true to life or not.  I hope the gray is a light gray and not some weird gray color with tan mixed in.  If I don’t like it I will exchange it for the desert.  Then the bag ban begins.  Booooo.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

If anyone has been thinking about buying an Alto, now is the time to sharpen your pencils and see if you can swing it.  With the Black Friday sale at ILD the combined discount brings the price to slightly more than half retail. So the $725 retail price for the regular size Valentina ended up at $380.   ****** had 7% rebate yesterday, which is a nice bonus.  ****** and Mr Rebates both change their rebates frequently so it pays to check on them both.  We won't discuss how much sales tax I have to pay.

I caved and bought a Valentina in grape.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> If anyone has been thinking about buying an Alto, now is the time to sharpen your pencils and see if you can swing it.  With the Black Friday sale at ILD the combined discount brings the price to slightly more than half retail. So the $725 retail price for the regular size Valentina ended up at $380.   ****** had 7% rebate yesterday, which is a nice bonus.  ****** and Mr Rebates both change their rebates frequently so it pays to check on them both.  We won't discuss how much sales tax I have to pay.
> 
> I caved and bought a Valentina in grape.


What a great deal!! Can't wait to hear how you like it.


----------



## Caledonia

I just noticed on Dooney.com that the picture for interior of frame (kisslock) on some colors shows light blue. Not available now, is this an old or future option? I really like this color.


----------



## momjules

Qvc outlets-   All dooney and bourke are 89.00 Saturday and Sunday only!!
November 25 and 26. 2017


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> Qvc outlets-   All dooney and bourke are 89.00 Saturday and Sunday only!!
> November 25 and 26. 2017


I wish I lived near a QVC outlet.  Hopefully others will find great buys.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> What a great deal!! Can't wait to hear how you like it.


Thanks.  I'm still in shock regarding all the handbags I bought this weekend.  My credit card is hiding behind the couch.


----------



## SEWDimples

lavenderjunkie said:


> I wish I lived near a QVC outlet.  Hopefully others will find great buys.


We had one in NC, but I checked and it is now closed.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks.  I'm still in shock regarding all the handbags I bought this weekend.  My credit card is hiding behind the couch.



Well.....I hope the bags make it worth it!


----------



## momjules

momjules said:


> Qvc outlets-   All dooney and bourke are 89.00 Saturday and Sunday only!!
> November 25 and 26. 2017


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Cyber Monday specials on main Dooney site.... including a pebble grain small  Briana with wristlet for $99.   That's a tempting deal and I'm trying to resist after over indulging on handbags recently.  But it is tempting....


----------



## MrsKC

My side zip Toscana Tote in Bordeaux arrived last night (fed ex delivered it about five houses down.....geesh, thank the Lord for an honest neighbor) and it is stunning. My laptop fits with tons of extra room without unzipping it. The days I use it to lug my laptop I will probably have it do double duty as a handbag as well.

Hope you all are loving your sale goodies .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> My side zip Toscana Tote in Bordeaux arrived last night (fed ex delivered it about five houses down.....geesh, thank the Lord for an honest neighbor) and it is stunning. My laptop fits with tons of extra room without unzipping it. The days I use it to lug my laptop I will probably have it do double duty as a handbag as well.
> 
> Hope you all are loving your sale goodies .


MrsKC:  glad your new Toscana is a winner.   The Bordeaux is a great color.
Enjoy your new Tote/handbag.


----------



## MrsKC

According to their facebook page, the 12 DOD starts tomorrow at noon.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> My side zip Toscana Tote in Bordeaux arrived last night (fed ex delivered it about five houses down.....geesh, thank the Lord for an honest neighbor) and it is stunning. My laptop fits with tons of extra room without unzipping it. The days I use it to lug my laptop I will probably have it do double duty as a handbag as well.
> 
> Hope you all are loving your sale goodies .


Hey KC!
Glad to hear your new bag is a keeper!  Congrats!
Mine are coming by turtle, will be here Thursday and Friday.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Hey KC!
> Glad to hear your new bag is a keeper!  Congrats!
> Mine are coming by turtle, will be here Thursday and Friday.


That’s just a couple of days!! I paid the extra five bucks for shipping....
Can’t wait to see your goodies!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> That’s just a couple of days!! I paid the extra five bucks for shipping....
> Can’t wait to see your goodies!


Ah, that's why you got yours so fast!
I sometimes get lucky if the items are shipped from the CA warehouse but when they come from CT, they take a whole week.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Ah, that's why you got yours so fast!
> I sometimes get lucky if the items are shipped from the CA warehouse but when they come from CT, they take a whole week.


MB:  the opposite for me.


----------



## Bagmedic

MrsKC said:


> My side zip Toscana Tote in Bordeaux arrived last night (fed ex delivered it about five houses down.....geesh, thank the Lord for an honest neighbor) and it is stunning. My laptop fits with tons of extra room without unzipping it. The days I use it to lug my laptop I will probably have it do double duty as a handbag as well.
> 
> Hope you all are loving your sale goodies .


I kept wanting to order this bag.  I saw it in person at an outlet last winter and chose another bag over it.  It is a stunning color.  My only hesitation was I really wanted an open tote and hate the zipper compartments in the middle of the bag.  To me, they limit the room inside...at least for what i want to use it for.  Now this color is no longer available so I'll have to check back or see if I can find one somewhere else.  But you got a great price!


----------



## MrsKC

Bagmedic said:


> I kept wanting to order this bag.  I saw it in person at an outlet last winter and chose another bag over it.  It is a stunning color.  My only hesitation was I really wanted an open tote and hate the zipper compartments in the middle of the bag.  To me, they limit the room inside...at least for what i want to use it for.  Now this color is no longer available so I'll have to check back or see if I can find one somewhere else.  But you got a great price!


Thanks, I used it yesterday as a laptop tote and handbag and it worked great. There is no middle compartment—only the side zips.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> I kept wanting to order this bag.  I saw it in person at an outlet last winter and chose another bag over it.  It is a stunning color.  My only hesitation was I really wanted an open tote and hate the zipper compartments in the middle of the bag.  To me, they limit the room inside...at least for what i want to use it for.  Now this color is no longer available so I'll have to check back or see if I can find one somewhere else.  But you got a great price!


Center zip compartments are a love/hate thing.... some love them,  some hate them.   It all depends upon what you carry and how you use your handbag.  The same for top zippers, and snap arrangements.
I don't like an open tote and if the top is open  I like a center zip for my
wallet.  But you should buy what works for you.  And since you know what you like.... be sure not to compromise.  It's frustrating to have a handbag you love the style, but one that doesn't work well for your needs.


----------



## Bagmedic

MrsKC said:


> Thanks, I used it yesterday as a laptop tote and handbag and it worked great. There is no middle compartment—only the side zips.


Now I can't remember which bag it was.  I think I was confusing your bag with the Dover Tote.  I think that's the one I saw but now can't remember if there was a middle compartment.  I bought the domed satchel in the red recently and loving it!  I need to buy something else in this leather....but what???  I could use a tote!


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> I have been misbehaving.   After ordering the larger Flo Toscana Front Pocket Satchel earlier in the weekend,  I ordered the smaller one last night.   The larger one is Pine Green and the smaller one is Navy.
> Your measurements made me much more comfortable that the smaller one would be sizable enough to function for me.
> And I keep going back to look for more treasures,  which I don't need.
> 
> What are you considering?



Are you still liking the Toscana front pocket satchels...? I think you had tried pine, navy, bordeaux and...red...? Four colors, both sizes?
I saw one in person at TJMaxx, the larger one I believe, in red for $249, and I fancy the gray one on the Dooney site right now, but how have they worn? Are they easy to get into with that style opening...?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> Are you still liking the Toscana front pocket satchels...? I think you had tried pine, navy, bordeaux and...red...? Four colors, both sizes?
> I saw one in person at TJMaxx, the larger one I believe, in red for $249, and I fancy the gray one on the Dooney site right now, but how have they worn? Are they easy to get into with that style opening...?


Yes,  I purchased both the regular size (pine green) and the smaller size (in several colors).  I like both sizes and the difference in measurements isn't very much... about an inch or so on each dimension.  The smaller is lighter, but the zipper opening is longer on the larger size.  Because of the depth of the base,  I find both sizes are big enough for my things.  I don't carry a tablet or larger electronic device,  so the zipper on the small one is large enough for a cosmetic case or wallet and if I have to angle it a bit to get it in or out,  it's not a big hassle. The handle on the small front pocket satchel is a tad shorter than on the regular/larger size.  Not an issue for hand carry (which I do) or shoulder carry with the longer strap (or cross body),  but it can be difficult to get the smaller one over the wrist before the top fold has a chance to relax and smile.

As for the Toscana lather,  it's beautiful  BUT it scratches and the scratches do not buff out.  But my Alto leather scratches easily also.  I've found that some of the Toscana items are very smooth leather and some have areas of slightly pebbled streaks.  I prefer the very smooth,  but those with pebbling seem to scratch less.   Also,  I've noticed that when the bags arrive there are often scratches that seem to be in the leather,  under the color.   And because the leather is smooth,  it will show dents and dings if it's shipped or stored with something pressing against it.  These seems to soften when the bag has room to breathe.

All the colors in the Toscana are enticing.  So far my favorites are Bordeaux, navy, pine green, and red.  But the Tmoro brown is beautiful and I've been drooling over the bone (don't have it).   The light grey is very elegant.  The natural and the ginger don't capture my attention as much (but I'm not generally drawn to those colors and the ginger isn't as dark or as red as the pictures seem to be).   My first Toscana large domed satchel was ginger, and I had to return it because the back had lines and color (tiger) stripes.

I just saw a video on youtube (Joshie Michael) where he got a delivery from ILD of a whole bunch of Toscana handbags.  I was drooling over my keyboard and wanted to order even those styles that I know won't work for me.... that's how good the handbags all looked.

I don't think Toscana is a good choice for a knock around handbag,  but the styling and the leather and the colors are stunning.   If there are some good sales after the holidays,  I'll probably buy more.


----------



## Satcheldoll

lavenderjunkie said:


> Yes,  I purchased both the regular size (pine green) and the smaller size (in several colors).  I like both sizes and the difference in measurements isn't very much... about an inch or so on each dimension.  The smaller is lighter, but the zipper opening is longer on the larger size.  Because of the depth of the base,  I find both sizes are big enough for my things.  I don't carry a tablet or larger electronic device,  so the zipper on the small one is large enough for a cosmetic case or wallet and if I have to angle it a bit to get it in or out,  it's not a big hassle. The handle on the small front pocket satchel is a tad shorter than on the regular/larger size.  Not an issue for hand carry (which I do) or shoulder carry with the longer strap (or cross body),  but it can be difficult to get the smaller one over the wrist before the top fold has a chance to relax and smile.
> 
> As for the Toscana lather,  it's beautiful  BUT it scratches and the scratches do not buff out.  But my Alto leather scratches easily also.  I've found that some of the Toscana items are very smooth leather and some have areas of slightly pebbled streaks.  I prefer the very smooth,  but those with pebbling seem to scratch less.   Also,  I've noticed that when the bags arrive there are often scratches that seem to be in the leather,  under the color.   And because the leather is smooth,  it will show dents and dings if it's shipped or stored with something pressing against it.  These seems to soften when the bag has room to breathe.
> 
> All the colors in the Toscana are enticing.  So far my favorites are Bordeaux, navy, pine green, and red.  But the Tmoro brown is beautiful and I've been drooling over the bone (don't have it).   The light grey is very elegant.  The natural and the ginger don't capture my attention as much (but I'm not generally drawn to those colors and the ginger isn't as dark or as red as the pictures seem to be).   My first Toscana large domed satchel was ginger, and I had to return it because the back had lines and color (tiger) stripes.
> 
> I just saw a video on youtube (Joshie Michael) where he got a delivery from ILD of a whole bunch of Toscana handbags.  I was drooling over my keyboard and wanted to order even those styles that I know won't work for me.... that's how good the handbags all looked.
> 
> I don't think Toscana is a good choice for a knock around handbag,  but the styling and the leather and the colors are stunning.   If there are some good sales after the holidays,  I'll probably buy more.


@lavenderjunkie would you say the pine green color is similar or true to the picture shown on Dooney's website? I've been looking at the Side Zip Satchel but can't find a picture of it outside of Dooney's site. TIA!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Satcheldoll said:


> @lavenderjunkie would you say the pine green color is similar or true to the picture shown on Dooney's website? I've been looking at the Side Zip Satchel but can't find a picture of it outside of Dooney's site. TIA!


Yes, it's similar,  but darker.  It's a deep rich green.  It's not a bright green and it does not have any olive or ash or sage undertones.  I'd say it's similar to the ivy and forest green shades in prior collections of pebbled or Florentine.
I do not normally rave about green leathers,  but I have to say that the Pine Green Toscana is beautiful.  I first bought the Toscana Nuovo Janine and liked the color so much that I bought the Toscana Florentine Front pocket satchel (larger size) in the same color.  It's a deep, rich color.   One of the pictures, for one of the handbags showed a green that was more of an olive color.  I don't know where they got that from,  but the pine green does not have any yellow or grey undertones.  It's a true deep green.

I Love Dooney,  main site,  has a number of the Toscana bags in Pine Green.  The color on my monitor is a little brighter than the leather is in real life,  but it will give you an idea.   Also,  look for Joshie Michaels recent you tube video on his Toscana haul.  He shows several pine green handbags and the color is very true to real life.

The pine green Toscana is dark and rich and very neutral.  I'm having trouble thinking of any color clothing that it wouldn't work with because it is a dark shade.  It will coordinate with any light or pastel shade,  but also with black, brown, grey and navy.   I think it would be beautiful with purple and even red or orange because the green is not bright.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Tonight (Monday) Overstock has marked down some of the Dooney Toscana and Florentine Nuovo handbags..... some are as low as $169. There are even some hobos in Navy.     ILD has the same price,  but there are some Overstock coupons good today that add another 10% discount or more.
I don't know how long the prices will hold on either site.
But sales like that make me check back every day to see if there are any other treasures.


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> Yes,  I purchased both the regular size (pine green) and the smaller size (in several colors).  I like both sizes and the difference in measurements isn't very much... about an inch or so on each dimension.  The smaller is lighter, but the zipper opening is longer on the larger size.  Because of the depth of the base,  I find both sizes are big enough for my things.  I don't carry a tablet or larger electronic device,  so the zipper on the small one is large enough for a cosmetic case or wallet and if I have to angle it a bit to get it in or out,  it's not a big hassle. The handle on the small front pocket satchel is a tad shorter than on the regular/larger size.  Not an issue for hand carry (which I do) or shoulder carry with the longer strap (or cross body),  but it can be difficult to get the smaller one over the wrist before the top fold has a chance to relax and smile.
> 
> As for the Toscana lather,  it's beautiful  BUT it scratches and the scratches do not buff out.  But my Alto leather scratches easily also.  I've found that some of the Toscana items are very smooth leather and some have areas of slightly pebbled streaks.  I prefer the very smooth,  but those with pebbling seem to scratch less.   Also,  I've noticed that when the bags arrive there are often scratches that seem to be in the leather,  under the color.   And because the leather is smooth,  it will show dents and dings if it's shipped or stored with something pressing against it.  These seems to soften when the bag has room to breathe.
> 
> All the colors in the Toscana are enticing.  So far my favorites are Bordeaux, navy, pine green, and red.  But the Tmoro brown is beautiful and I've been drooling over the bone (don't have it).   The light grey is very elegant.  The natural and the ginger don't capture my attention as much (but I'm not generally drawn to those colors and the ginger isn't as dark or as red as the pictures seem to be).   My first Toscana large domed satchel was ginger, and I had to return it because the back had lines and color (tiger) stripes.
> 
> I just saw a video on youtube (Joshie Michael) where he got a delivery from ILD of a whole bunch of Toscana handbags.  I was drooling over my keyboard and wanted to order even those styles that I know won't work for me.... that's how good the handbags all looked.
> 
> I don't think Toscana is a good choice for a knock around handbag,  but the styling and the leather and the colors are stunning.   If there are some good sales after the holidays,  I'll probably buy more.


Thank you for such a detailed reply...
Turns out, it was a good thing I was waffling because my one of my dogs incurred an $850 and counting vet bill on Monday...and I’d already ordered two other leather Dooneys within two days so I’d have been pretty tapped out. I shall stalk the Dooney site & see if that price comes down any lower than $299... I really dig the gray. Went to TJMaxx to handle the red one and red just ain’t for me. It’s a glorious red as reds go though. I’ve been happy with my Toscanas and when the gray gets closer to the $220-250 range then I’ll pounce. It’s so pretty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> Thank you for such a detailed reply...
> Turns out, it was a good thing I was waffling because my one of my dogs incurred an $850 and counting vet bill on Monday...and I’d already ordered two other leather Dooneys within two days so I’d have been pretty tapped out. I shall stalk the Dooney site & see if that price comes down any lower than $299... I really dig the gray. Went to TJMaxx to handle the red one and red just ain’t for me. It’s a glorious red as reds go though. I’ve been happy with my Toscanas and when the gray gets closer to the $220-250 range then I’ll pounce. It’s so pretty!


Dooneysta:  sorry about your dog.  Hope everything is ok.  Keep your eyes on the various sites,  including overstock.  I Love Dooney has a 'store' on overstock,  so it's the same merchandise.  Often the same prices,  but overstock has some good coupons.  If you sign up you will get emails from them (seems like daily) with coupons.... an extra 10% or 12% or 15% or more.  Coupons usually only good for a day, and sometimes they increase the discount late in the day with another email to entice you to purchase.
I recently got a 20% coupon from overstock.  The Dooney listing had a number of Toscanas and Florentine Nuovo handbags *same leather,  different exterior stitching and logo" that were marked down around 60%... add the coupon and I was able to buy some of them for under $136.
Only a few styles,  limited colors.... but.... worth stalking the site to see what else will pop up.  Patience is the key,  after Christmas there are usually some good sales.   Hope you find your grey handbag..... the grey Toscana leather is very elegant.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ILD main site,  code GIFT,  $20 off $100;  $50 off $200.....
temptations include Florentine Toscana and Nuovo styles that are marked
50% or 60% off.  Some of these bags might be pretty close to black Friday pricing levels.  And don't forget to check Mr Rebates and ****** to see if you can use their discounts too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Hold onto your wallets,  more deals to tempt us....
Dooney.com buy more and save 20% off $100, 25% off $200,
30% off $300 total purchase.   Good until 12/18.
Code MERRIER

Compare prices and discounts and ****** and Mr Rebates and figure
out the best deals.  And then we have to wonder if the deals will
be better after Christmas!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Hold onto your wallets,  more deals to tempt us....
> Dooney.com buy more and save 20% off $100, 25% off $200,
> 30% off $300 total purchase.   Good until 12/18.
> Code MERRIER
> 
> Compare prices and discounts and ****** and Mr Rebates and figure
> out the best deals.  And then we have to wonder if the deals will
> be better after Christmas!


Oh boy......


----------



## MrsKC

Belk has $30 off $100 with free shipping. I just ordered a Croco Cognac Ginger Pouchette for $118. I cant find this style on Dooney, Macy’s or QVC (Croco pouchette). We have a “thing” to go to in a couple of weeks. So, I can wear this and not have to worry about putting my bag down. It is dressy enough (at least for me). I am NOT counting this as a handbag purchase this year (holding at four) as it really is not a handbag but more of a functual SLG . 
Merry Christmas everyone! We have a road trip today after church and are supposed to get snow!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Belk has $30 off $100 with free shipping. I just ordered a Croco Cognac Ginger Pouchette for $118. I cant find this style on Dooney, Macy’s or QVC (Croco pouchette). We have a “thing” to go to in a couple of weeks. So, I can wear this and not have to worry about putting my bag down. It is dressy enough (at least for me). I am NOT counting this as a handbag purchase this year (holding at four) as it really is not a handbag but more of a functual SLG .
> Merry Christmas everyone! We have a road trip today after church and are supposed to get snow!!!


Have a safe trip and a happy holiday.
Cognac croco is one of the richest looking croco colors that Dooney makes.
Enjoy your new accessory.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Have a safe trip and a happy holiday.
> Cognac croco is one of the richest looking croco colors that Dooney makes.
> Enjoy your new accessory.


Thanks LJ!! Yes, accessory it is .


----------



## Dooneysta

Christmas Day only:

25% off one full-price item, code JOY25
(Sale items extra 15%off code EXTRA15)


----------



## Dooneysta

20% off ilovedooney- code LASTCHANCE till Jan 15 @11:59pm.


----------



## ifeelpretty

Did anyone ever get the Raleigh satchel In wine? I’m really tempted by it but I can’t find anything about it online. Is the actual color pretty close to what’s shown online? What is the leather like? Stiffer doesn’t bother me too much as long as it’s durable....if anyone knows anything about this bag please share!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ifeelpretty said:


> Did anyone ever get the Raleigh satchel In wine? I’m really tempted by it but I can’t find anything about it online. Is the actual color pretty close to what’s shown online? What is the leather like? Stiffer doesn’t bother me too much as long as it’s durable....if anyone knows anything about this bag please share!


I don't have any info on the color,  but Dooney online colors usually look lighter than the leather does in real life.   Regarding the leather,  I did ask about it a few months ago and some responded that it was a thinner leather and not soft.   You may be able to search and find that thread.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Here is what I found about the Raleigh leather in my search of the forum:

*Dooney Deals... Chat*
MB: I remember that leather. Everyone was saying how wonderful it was and I thought it was terrible. It was thin and relatively stiff. I like...

Post by: lavenderjunkie, Oct 2, 2017 in forum: Dooney & Bourke



Post
*Dooney Deals... Chat*
I think it is lighter based on the bag from this collection I have (the Roxy). It's a pebbled leather, but the pebble is much smaller than regular...
Post by: MaryBel, Oct 2, 2017 in forum: Dooney & Bourke



Post
*Dooney Deals... Chat*
To me the Raleigh feels like plastic.
Post by: aerinha, Oct 2, 2017 in forum: Dooney & Bourke



Post
*Dooney Deals... Chat*
I Love Dooney, main site, Raleigh Medium Satchel in Wine... 60% off. Looks lovely. I'm not familiar with the Raleigh leather.... don't know if...
Post by: lavenderjunkie, Oct 2, 2017 in forum: Dooney & Bourke


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Is anyone buying from the sales? I'm so tempted but I'm going to resist…it's just hard to believe some of the amazing prices! $419 for a regular alto Valentina (I want one so bad!), $389 for a small Valentina, $209 for the florentine sac I'm dying to add to my collection…


----------



## Satcheldoll

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Is anyone buying from the sales? I'm so tempted but I'm going to resist…it's just hard to believe some of the amazing prices! $419 for a regular alto Valentina (I want one so bad!), $389 for a small Valentina, $209 for the florentine sac I'm dying to add to my collection…


I "think" I bought a Cabriolet weekender from the ILD last chance sale. As of today I haven't received a cancellation email, but I also haven't received a shipping notification. Of course the charge has posted to my account. I wonder if we're getting back to the old Dooney ways. [emoji23] 

I've been looking at the weekender for a while and with the extra 20% off I'll get it for $167.20. That's the cheapest I've seen it since I don't have access to an outlet or a contact.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Is anyone buying from the sales? I'm so tempted but I'm going to resist…it's just hard to believe some of the amazing prices! $419 for a regular alto Valentina (I want one so bad!), $389 for a small Valentina, $209 for the florentine sac I'm dying to add to my collection…



*belle:*  some of the prices are enticing,  and some are the same (or even a little higher)  compared to what they were during some of the recent sales.  I guess it all comes down to the specific bag you want and how much you want it.  

The Alto Valentina is a good price,  but it was less expensive a few weeks ago.   I bought the medium sized Valentine for $380, on ILD.   If the price this time had been the same,  I was tempted to buy another color.  But I was saved.  I certainly don't need another handbag at that price.

I ended up ordering a navy Bristol from ILD this time.   I've wanted that color in that style for several years and couldn't find it.  The price $220, with the sale,  was ok,  but certainly not great.   But for a handbag I haven't seen for a long time,  it was good enough for me to buy.

It's not entirely clear to me if the Last Chance sale on ILD handbags are returnable.   The information on the main page says only catch is limited quantities.   But if you dig into the details of the coupon,  it indicates final sale.   I didn't know that when I ordered.   Fingers crossed I get a winner.


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> *belle:*  some of the prices are enticing,  and some are the same (or even a little higher)  compared to what they were during some of the recent sales.  I guess it all comes down to the specific bag you want and how much you want it.
> 
> The Alto Valentina is a good price,  but it was less expensive a few weeks ago.   I bought the medium sized Valentine for $380, on ILD.   If the price this time had been the same,  I was tempted to buy another color.  But I was saved.  I certainly don't need another handbag at that price.
> 
> I ended up ordering a navy Bristol from ILD this time.   I've wanted that color in that style for several years and couldn't find it.  The price $220, with the sale,  was ok,  but certainly not great.   But for a handbag I haven't seen for a long time,  it was good enough for me to buy.
> 
> It's not entirely clear to me if the Last Chance sale on ILD handbags are returnable.   The information on the main page says only catch is limited quantities.   But if you dig into the details of the coupon,  it indicates final sale.   I didn't know that when I ordered.   Fingers crossed I get a winner.


I ordered a few things thinking I could return them.  Shame on Dooney for not being up front.  I'm finding such poor customer service from both Dooney and Coach lately.  Coach retail SA's are cranky when you have a return especially when a store shipped a jewelry item to you w/o tags!  I can't help it the retail sent it without a tag so why can't i return it???  It isn't my fault!  This is why I love Nordstrom and some other retailers....no questions asked....they just take it back!  Coach and Dooney make it so hard to want to shop with them now.  I feel like I"m heading for a ban from their items now.  Now I need to go check that coupon on the ILD site!


----------



## Satcheldoll

lavenderjunkie said:


> *belle:*  some of the prices are enticing,  and some are the same (or even a little higher)  compared to what they were during some of the recent sales.  I guess it all comes down to the specific bag you want and how much you want it.
> 
> The Alto Valentina is a good price,  but it was less expensive a few weeks ago.   I bought the medium sized Valentine for $380, on ILD.   If the price this time had been the same,  I was tempted to buy another color.  But I was saved.  I certainly don't need another handbag at that price.
> 
> I ended up ordering a navy Bristol from ILD this time.   I've wanted that color in that style for several years and couldn't find it.  The price $220, with the sale,  was ok,  but certainly not great.   But for a handbag I haven't seen for a long time,  it was good enough for me to buy.
> 
> It's not entirely clear to me if the Last Chance sale on ILD handbags are returnable.   The information on the main page says only catch is limited quantities.   But if you dig into the details of the coupon,  it indicates final sale.   I didn't know that when I ordered.   Fingers crossed I get a winner.


The ILD last chance sale items are final sale. I can't buy a handbag without the option to return that's why ended up ordering the weekender. At least I can get some use out of it even if I don't love it. There's a pop up every time you go to that section that provides the info. I'm on my phone so not sure if it's different on the desktop.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagmedic

Satcheldoll said:


> The ILD last chance sale items are final sale. I can't buy a handbag without the option to return that's why ended up ordering the weekender. At least I can get some use out of it even if I don't love it. There's a pop up every time you go to that section that provides the info. I'm on my phone so not sure if it's different on the desktop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I guess we get too excited about the discount and don't read all the way thru.  I went back and read it and see where they say it.  It just isn't blatantly obvious especially if you aren't familiar with their last chance sales.  I went back to see what i ordered and should be happy with all of them so phew....that was a relief!  I'm glad I didn't take a chance on a florentine item.  Those have been sketchy these days.  It is always hit or miss!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Satcheldoll said:


> The ILD last chance sale items are final sale. I can't buy a handbag without the option to return that's why ended up ordering the weekender. At least I can get some use out of it even if I don't love it. There's a pop up every time you go to that section that provides the info. I'm on my phone so not sure if it's different on the desktop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I'm on a desktop and there was no pop up or any indication of final sale unless you clicked on a small scrolling banner that sometimes runs across the top of the page with different sale ads.   There was nothing on the main page advertising the sale and nothing on the sale detail pages and nothing on the order page or receipt.  Before I ordered I read the main page ad carefully and it said the only catch was limited quantities.   We are not mind readers..... last chance does not always mean final sale...  different companies use the term differently.  

I'm hoping my bag is in good condition.   Florentine can be sketchy.  So can Toscana.  Other leathers should be fine,  but you really don't know what will come out of the warehouse.... even a pebbled leather handbag can have a problem with the leather or zipper or stitching.... clearly defects,  but problems none the less.   I know I love the style and the colorof the Florentine handbag I ordered,  so my only issue would be if it wasn't in good condition.   Fingers crossed.

That said,  things like this are the reason people order from QVC or Nordstrom.   When returns become and issue or customer service becomes a hassle,  companies can lose business.  If you get good customer service from a company, or other things like easy pay (if that's important to you),  then you are more likely to overlook the fact that the prices may be better somewhere else.  Everyone decides what is more important to them.... lowest price, good customer service, easy returns, etc.  It's rare we find it all with one company.


----------



## MaryBel

I didn't order anything. I was tempted to buy a florentine toscana but went to the outlet and ended up getting 2 regular florentines there.

I did see the pop up but not read it all the way thru. I'm glad I didn't order anything. I don't like these kind of sales. I don't think they are acceptable for online sales.

btw, you get the pop up when you click on each of the sections that are displayed after you click on the red button that mentions the discount on the last chance page.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MB:  what did you get?


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> MB:  what did you get?


I got 2 florentine logo lock hobos, 50% off, so they were $149 each, in taupe and in navy. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> I got 2 florentine logo lock hobos, 50% off, so they were $149 each, in taupe and in navy. I'll post pics tomorrow.



*MB*:  great handbags and great prices.  I especially love Florentine leather in navy.  I saw a video yesterday comparing Flo navy and marine.... first time I had seen them side by side.  If the colors hold true.... I like the navy better,  although the 2 colors are almost identical unless side by side in natural light.  To my eyes,  the navy has a slight undertone of purple and the marine has a slight undertone of aqua.  Both very subtle undertones,  one drop in a vat of color.. And both navy and marine are very rich  dark blue shades.

The taupe Flo is also a lovely color.   If what you got is the same as the one I have from years ago (Bristol) the taupe is a very soft color and on the lighter side.  I liked it because it wasn't a brown shade or a mushroom shade or a muddy shade.  But then again,  browns and tans are never my first choices.

Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Dooneysta

Satcheldoll said:


> The ILD last chance sale items are final sale. I can't buy a handbag without the option to return that's why ended up ordering the weekender. At least I can get some use out of it even if I don't love it. There's a pop up every time you go to that section that provides the info. I'm on my phone so not sure if it's different on the desktop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Please let me know how you end up feeling about the cabriolet fabric! I had started a thread asking for people’s thoughts about it who have it, but no one does, I guess!!!
I have my eye on the gym bag, but the weekender is my runner-up...

I’ve never seen or groped one in person...I had never touched their latest version of nylon either till last year( always stuck with leather)and was pleasantly surprised by how thick and pleasantly textured it is. The cabriolet is supposed to be a step UP in quality and durability, so I’m excited to ‘see’ yours!!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Dooneysta said:


> Please let me know how you end up feeling about the cabriolet fabric! I had started a thread asking for people’s thoughts about it who have it, but no one does, I guess!!!
> I have my eye on the gym bag, but the weekender is my runner-up...
> 
> I’ve never seen or groped one in person...I had never touched their latest version of nylon either till last year( always stuck with leather)and was pleasantly surprised by how thick and pleasantly textured it is. The cabriolet is supposed to be a step UP in quality and durability, so I’m excited to ‘see’ yours!!!


Will do! I'm dependent on the info and opinions of others as well. No Dooney store where I live, limited selection in the department stores and I hate playing the buy and return game. Especially since you have to pay for them. So, I took a chance on the weekender. I dont have experience with the fabric items. I only have 4 Dooneys now - three Florentine and one pebbled leather. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKC

Some of the newer flos are at ILD for 25% off; Leanna, Laurel, Amelie, and Mallory .
I think Leanna is beautiful!!!

There are also some Beckets. No Pembrooks .


----------



## Dooneysta

Extra 20% off at ilovedooney if your order is $100+ :  code WEMADEIT

I ordered the Belvedere logo lock tote in blush


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> Extra 20% off at ilovedooney if your order is $100+ :  code WEMADEIT
> 
> I ordered the Belvedere logo lock tote in blush


That's a beautiful color and the Belvedere leather is very nice.... thick and soft.


----------



## MrsKC

Dooneysta said:


> Extra 20% off at ilovedooney if your order is $100+ :  code WEMADEIT
> 
> I ordered the Belvedere logo lock tote in blush


That’s a very pretty bag and great price. I am tempted too!!
The entire sale is tempting— prices are good plus some new styles.....


----------



## Dooneysta

Do it!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Dooneysta said:


> Please let me know how you end up feeling about the cabriolet fabric! I had started a thread asking for people’s thoughts about it who have it, but no one does, I guess!!!
> I have my eye on the gym bag, but the weekender is my runner-up...
> 
> I’ve never seen or groped one in person...I had never touched their latest version of nylon either till last year( always stuck with leather)and was pleasantly surprised by how thick and pleasantly textured it is. The cabriolet is supposed to be a step UP in quality and durability, so I’m excited to ‘see’ yours!!!


Sorry I won't be able to report on the cabriolet fabric since they sold out of the bag I purchased. I had to send them an email inquiring about it because they had charged my account (it actually posted) but no shipping notice and no email saying they couldn't fill the order. Hopefully I can find one at that price or even better again.


----------



## Dooneysta

Satcheldoll said:


> Sorry I won't be able to report on the cabriolet fabric since they sold out of the bag I purchased. I had to send them an email inquiring about it because they had charged my account (it actually posted) but no shipping notice and no email saying they couldn't fill the order. Hopefully I can find one at that price or even better again.


Holy cow! That’s a tad alarming, that you had to initiate the discussion about a refund


----------



## Satcheldoll

Dooneysta said:


> Holy cow! That’s a tad alarming, that you had to initiate the discussion about a refund


I wasn't surprised. Both Dooney and ILD are known to have bad communication. Whether it be an item you ordered is no longer available or you never receive a shipping notification and a box just shows up at your door.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Satcheldoll said:


> I wasn't surprised. Both Dooney and ILD are known to have bad communication. Whether it be an item you ordered is no longer available or you never receive a shipping notification and a box just shows up at your door.


Or you returned an item for an exchange and find out a month later that they did a return and your bag isn’t coming.


----------



## Bagmedic

LifeIsDucky said:


> Or you returned an item for an exchange and find out a month later that they did a return and your bag isn’t coming.


I don't think they do exchanges.  Wish they did because then you lose out on the coupon you used!


----------



## Dooneysta

Well, I’ve always acquired my D&B preloved or from department stores or from discounters (TJ Max, etc) and only bought from both Dooney sites in the last ten months or so...after collecting D&B since the early 90’s...it’s a shame their website service is so lacking because it makes people more likely to keep using other channels (assuming they’re not too p$&@@%d off to ditch the brand altogether.)
That is pretty low-hanging fruit to fix, business-wise. You can’t be sure your designs aren’t turning folks off, you can’t know in advance which bag will be a dog and which a hit, you cannot please everyone design-wise, but you can know you’re not running anyone off with your service except the unreasonable tyrants you wouldn’t want anyway (ie the people who get breakup letters from companies because they return everything they buy and abuse the staff, etc).

I can only imagine it’s not a temporary issue because people say it pretty consistently and even with my short history of communication I have had two emails unanswered.
So I conclude it’s something about their company culture that leads them to believe it’s not a crucial fix.
I mean, are they Apple? There’s not many companies that are drowning in so many zealots that they can afford to throw easy sales down the toilet so casually.
I hope Dooney has someone they assign to read this forum.


----------



## Bagmedic

Dooneysta said:


> Well, I’ve always acquired my D&B preloved or from department stores or from discounters (TJ Max, etc) and only bought from both Dooney sites in the last ten months or so...after collecting D&B since the early 90’s...it’s a shame their website service is so lacking because it makes people more likely to keep using other channels (assuming they’re not too p$&@@%d off to ditch the brand altogether.)
> That is pretty low-hanging fruit to fix, business-wise. You can’t be sure your designs aren’t turning folks off, you can’t know in advance which bag will be a dog and which a hit, you cannot please everyone design-wise, but you can know you’re not running anyone off with your service except the unreasonable tyrants you wouldn’t want anyway (ie the people who get breakup letters from companies because they return everything they buy and abuse the staff, etc).
> 
> I can only imagine it’s not a temporary issue because people say it pretty consistently and even with my short history of communication I have had two emails unanswered.
> So I conclude it’s something about their company culture that leads them to believe it’s not a crucial fix.
> I mean, are they Apple? There’s not many companies that are drowning in so many zealots that they can afford to throw easy sales down the toilet so casually.
> I hope Dooney has someone they assign to read this forum.


I agree.  I don't understand how they do business and if they claim no association with ILD, then how ILD does business definitely hurts their brand.  They have turned me off of their bags.  Both are too frustrating to deal with as a customer and my needs are pretty basic - someone to answer the phone, free shipping/returns (I know it is built in to the bag cost), allow exchanges, timely responses.....the things that are demanded of me in my job!  When I walk in to Marshalls and want to return something, no one gives me any hassle.  They take it with a smile.  I'd rather shop at places like this!


----------



## Dooneysta

Bagmedic said:


> I agree.  I don't understand how they do business and if they claim no association with ILD, then how ILD does business definitely hurts their brand.  They have turned me off of their bags.  Both are too frustrating to deal with as a customer and my needs are pretty basic - someone to answer the phone, free shipping/returns (I know it is built in to the bag cost), allow exchanges, timely responses.....the things that are demanded of me in my job!  When I walk in to Marshalls and want to return something, no one gives me any hassle.  They take it with a smile.  I'd rather shop at places like this!


(hug) don’t give up the brand, just buy it places that have what you want!

It’s like theater popcorn. Every time I say, remember how sick you were last time??  You’re not gonna buy it! You’re going to sit there and eat a rice cake! But walk in and smell it and go crawling back to the butter dispenser every time, licking my fingers in the dark lamenting that ‘I just can’t quit you’. But just because I won’t quit Dooney doesn’t mean I’ll buy it retail.

I find I’m trolling TJMaxx and eBay like a crack fiend, but only shopping the two websites when it’s a minimum twenty percent off what’s already on sale. If you’re going to shank us, we’ll play cheap.

I think this is part of why i bought my most recent Goyard and LV preloved. At Coach (full price store) I find they are always nice, eager to show you things or get them from other stores, and don’t hassle much about returns. So I have warm fuzzies for Coach! Duh!
LV, since I don’t buy three or four pieces a month, but only once a year or a little more, it’s like auditioning for Broadway to get anyone to notice you and may your god help you exchange anything. I’ll just go to my fave Japanese resellers from now on. And since they sell so cheap, I’ll be able to buy more. Plus victoire pour moi.
Goyard is notorious for being reluctant to exchange or repair when the handle cracks three weeks after you bought it. I am TOTALLY on the side of not just bending over and handing free bags to every entitled princess out there, but I am VERY GENTLE with bags. I switch so often any one bag is lucky to see a week a year out. I have bags I’ve never carried yet. Were I to fish out one of my St Louis and notice a cracked handle when I store stuffed, upright, dust bagged, and climate controlled, after carrying it three times for two or three days each, I’d be hot. A bag that costs $1000+  should last more than nine working days before needing a three hundred dollar repair. Although I have yet to HAVE this problem, the Goyard forum is clear warning if I did to likely expect squat. I’ve already decided future purchases will be secondhand because then when I have to buy handles, I’ll still be ahead AND, more importantly,won’t be furious and stressed out.
LV/Goyard don’t care because they don’t HAVE to. They’re like the DMV. Everyone is coming to THEM. Take it or shove off and go to Coach with the rabble. Dooney is not in such a rarefied position.

There is no way Dooney is financially more stable than LV or Goyard. Dooney, do not throw away evangelists who proactively promote your brand! I consistently see here what people tend to complain about isn’t the bags themselves but service. I would think that’s the easier of the two to fix!
Ok, rant over. Sigh.
Wasn’t there an emoji of beating a dead horse at one time...???


----------



## Dooneysta

Back to Dooney deals, my 20% already-on-sale-color logo lock tote has just arrived. $298 retail for $143....yaaassss.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> Back to Dooney deals, my 20% already-on-sale-color logo lock tote has just arrived. $298 retail for $143....yaaassss.


I love deals like that.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> (hug) don’t give up the brand, just buy it places that have what you want!
> 
> It’s like theater popcorn. Every time I say, remember how sick you were last time??  You’re not gonna buy it! You’re going to sit there and eat a rice cake! But walk in and smell it and go crawling back to the butter dispenser every time, licking my fingers in the dark lamenting that ‘I just can’t quit you’. But just because I won’t quit Dooney doesn’t mean I’ll buy it retail.
> 
> I find I’m trolling TJMaxx and eBay like a crack fiend, but only shopping the two websites when it’s a minimum twenty percent off what’s already on sale. If you’re going to shank us, we’ll play cheap.
> 
> I think this is part of why i bought my most recent Goyard and LV preloved. At Coach (full price store) I find they are always nice, eager to show you things or get them from other stores, and don’t hassle much about returns. So I have warm fuzzies for Coach! Duh!
> LV, since I don’t buy three or four pieces a month, but only once a year or a little more, it’s like auditioning for Broadway to get anyone to notice you and may your god help you exchange anything. I’ll just go to my fave Japanese resellers from now on. And since they sell so cheap, I’ll be able to buy more. Plus victoire pour moi.
> Goyard is notorious for being reluctant to exchange or repair when the handle cracks three weeks after you bought it. I am TOTALLY on the side of not just bending over and handing free bags to every entitled princess out there, but I am VERY GENTLE with bags. I switch so often any one bag is lucky to see a week a year out. I have bags I’ve never carried yet. Were I to fish out one of my St Louis and notice a cracked handle when I store stuffed, upright, dust bagged, and climate controlled, after carrying it three times for two or three days each, I’d be hot. A bag that costs $1000+  should last more than nine working days before needing a three hundred dollar repair. Although I have yet to HAVE this problem, the Goyard forum is clear warning if I did to likely expect squat. I’ve already decided future purchases will be secondhand because then when I have to buy handles, I’ll still be ahead AND, more importantly,won’t be furious and stressed out.
> LV/Goyard don’t care because they don’t HAVE to. They’re like the DMV. Everyone is coming to THEM. Take it or shove off and go to Coach with the rabble. Dooney is not in such a rarefied position.
> 
> There is no way Dooney is financially more stable than LV or Goyard. Dooney, do not throw away evangelists who proactively promote your brand! I consistently see here what people tend to complain about isn’t the bags themselves but service. I would think that’s the easier of the two to fix!
> Ok, rant over. Sigh.
> Wasn’t there an emoji of beating a dead horse at one time...???



There used to be a Dooney retail boutique near me. Once they put in a good manager,  I got wonderful service there and always felt like a valued customer.  And that is the key.  The better I was treated the more time I wanted to spend in the store and the more I bought.  And over the years,  I bought a lot and so did the friends I introduced to the store.
At the outlets I shop at,  usually by phone,  the quality of the service can range from wonderful to not.  It's all based on the tone set by the manager.


----------



## Caledonia

Love the pastel kisslocks on ilovedooney, especially lemon. $44


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Caledonia said:


> Love the pastel kisslocks on ilovedooney, especially lemon. $44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947916
> View attachment 3947917
> View attachment 3947922
> View attachment 3947923


These colors make me think spring is on the way.   Sooner would be nice.


----------



## Caledonia

TJ Maxx, Edwardsville, IL has _U of Illinois _and _Cubs_ Daphne cross body bags, $59.99. Originally $178. Now if they only had Cardinals!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I can't do it! You know if I don't get red I'm returning it.   But this is a creative marketing idea. I wonder how many people will purchase the Mystery Charli satchel?
https://www.ilovedooney.com/leather...=mystery&start=1&cgid=ild-bags-style-satchels


----------



## momjules

Final sale!   It’s a no for me!


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> Final sale!   It’s a no for me!


Hi MJ!
I missed the part about it being a final sale. If it's a final sale, NO is my final answer!


----------



## Dooneysta

If I could see all 75, like, it’s gonna be one of these, if there’s not any one that’s ultra heinous, I’d be in. $75 isn’t bad to use as a gift for someone if you don’t like it...hmm..


----------



## Dooneysta

Looks like they’re all gone already though...unless it’s ‘not available’ because the promo hasn’t started yet.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooneysta said:


> If I could see all 75, like, it’s gonna be one of these, if there’s not any one that’s ultra heinous, I’d be in. *$75 isn’t bad to use as a gift for someone if you don’t like it.*..hmm..


Hi D!
 I misread your post, reading, "...if you don't like *them*", instead of it. I was thinking if you didn't like the bag you would gift it to someone you didn't like. 
I live near a Dooney Outlet and I know I can get a satchel of my choosing around $100 or sometimes less. Because of that, $75 sounds like a lot of money to take a risk on a bag. But I can see why some people are willing to try. Charli is a very nice satchel, and I'm sure any one you receive will be nice. I'm just too focused on one particular color.


Dooneysta said:


> Looks like they’re all gone already though...unless it’s ‘not available’ because the promo hasn’t started yet.



Yes, it looks like they're sold out. When I clicked the link earlier I could purchase one.


----------



## DooneyDog

Fun idea!


----------



## Dooneysta

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi D!
> I misread your post, reading, "...if you don't like *them*", instead of it. I was thinking if you didn't like the bag you would gift it to someone you didn't like.
> I live near a Dooney Outlet and I know I can get a satchel of my choosing around $100 or sometimes less. Because of that, $75 sounds like a lot of money to take a risk on a bag. But I can see why some people are willing to try. Charli is a very nice satchel, and I'm sure any one you receive will be nice. I'm just too focused on one particular color.
> 
> 
> Yes, it looks like they're sold out. When I clicked the link earlier I could purchase one.


Yeah, I live about 2 to 2&1/2 hours from an outlet...which is probably for the best...but...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooneysta said:


> Yeah, I live about 2 to 2&1/2 hours from an outlet...which is probably for the best...but...


I know what you're saying. Sometimes too close is too tempting. @lavenderjunkie  and a few others have had success calling outlets and having bags shipped to them at the outlet price. (Certain sale items are excluded.) I've been told by SA's at both the Livermore and Vegas Outlets that any outlet will ship, and both suggested calling the outlet closest to you first so it gets to you faster. Shipping is a good option with there's something you want and it's available at a good price at one of the outlets. I think it's around $8.00 to ship which is much cheaper than the cost of gas to drive there and back.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> I know what you're saying. Sometimes too close is too tempting. @lavenderjunkie  and a few others have had success calling outlets and having bags shipped to them at the outlet price. (Certain sale items are excluded.) I've been told by SA's at both the Livermore and Vegas Outlets that any outlet will ship, and both suggested calling the outlet closest to you first so it gets to you faster. Shipping is a good option with there's something you want and it's available at a good price at one of the outlets. I think it's around $8.00 to ship which is much cheaper than the cost of gas to drive there and back.



I've had relatively good luck calling outlets and having an item shipped.
But this is not the way to see what a bag looks like for the first time.   It's a great way to get a bag you know you want at a good price.   Shipping is usually $7.50 for what ever fits into the box (one or more handbags, accessories, etc).   But be sure to understand the return policy... often it's credit only, at the outlet. 

Also, ask the SA to carefully check over the handbag for defects and let you know what she/he sees.  It's not a foolproof system,  but it helps.   My attention to detail is often more exacting than the SA.  But at least it helps to avoid major things like a zipper malfunction, etc.

More tips.... don't call on a weekend or holiday when they are busiest,  don't call just before closing, know the style # and exact name/color of the handbag you want to avoid getting the wrong bag (and verify),  try to talk to a manager or assistant manager, and try to deal with the same outlet over time to establish a relationship.

Also,  some outlets won't ship clearance items,   and clearance is final sale.    Happy shopping.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I've had relatively good luck calling outlets and having an item shipped.
> But this is not the way to see what a bag looks like for the first time.   It's a great way to get a bag you know you want at a good price.   Shipping is usually $7.50 for what ever fits into the box (one or more handbags, accessories, etc).   But be sure to understand the return policy... often it's credit only, at the outlet.
> 
> Also, ask the SA to carefully check over the handbag for defects and let you know what she/he sees.  It's not a foolproof system,  but it helps.   My attention to detail is often more exacting than the SA.  But at least it helps to avoid major things like a zipper malfunction, etc.
> 
> More tips.... don't call on a weekend or holiday when they are busiest,  don't call just before closing, know the style # and exact name/color of the handbag you want to avoid getting the wrong bag (and verify),  try to talk to a manager or assistant manager, and try to deal with the same outlet over time to establish a relationship.
> 
> Also,  some outlets won't ship clearance items,   and clearance is final sale.    Happy shopping.


Thanks LJ! 
I was hoping you'd add your expertise to my post! I knew you could add some very important and useful info!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks LJ!
> I was hoping you'd add your expertise to my post! I knew you could add some very important and useful info!


*RN:*  off topic,  but I'm getting ready to more into a red handbag to celebrate Valentine's day. You inspire me.   I've already moved into a red wallet and cosmetic case.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  off topic,  but I'm getting ready to more into a red handbag to celebrate Valentine's day. You inspire me.   I've already moved into a red wallet and cosmetic case.


Thanks LJ!  I'm happy to know I inspired you!


----------



## Caledonia

Has anyone ordered from Elder-Beerman? They have Dooney crossbody I want in Cardinals, $93, reg. $178, but I'm new to them & they don't get many good reviews.


----------



## Bagmedic

Caledonia said:


> Has anyone ordered from Elder-Beerman? They have Dooney crossbody I want in Cardinals, $93, reg. $178, but I'm new to them & they don't get many good reviews.


Interesting you mention Elder-Beerman!  I just ordered something from them on Sat but it wasn't a handbag.  So far I'm impressed with their service.  They have kept me up to date on the status of my order.  Other than that, I haven't heard of them before but when I googled for the item I was looking for, they had a great price.  They are part of a chain of stores that sound like a lower tier Macy's type chain.  One of their stores is called Boston Store and that was a store where I grew up but not sure if it is related or not.  I lived in a somewhat rural area and not much for shopping but this store was like a mini-department store of today.  Hope it works out for you!


----------



## Caledonia

Decided to give it a try. Ever since I saw the Daphne in Cubs print at TJ Maxx for $60, I've been a little obsessed with finding as good a deal on one in Cardinals print. Crossing fingers it's a good one!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Well, I had high hopes for the ilovedooney President’s Day Sale. I was planning on scooping up a couple of bags on my wish list but unfortunately the sale is not motivating me. Maybe I’m partially losing interest but the discounts have been better in the past. It’s now making me look at what my other fav brand (Brahmin) has to offer. [emoji849]


----------



## DaffodilDuck

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, I had high hopes for the ilovedooney President’s Day Sale. I was planning on scooping up a couple of bags on my wish list but unfortunately the sale is not motivating me. Maybe I’m partially losing interest but the discounts have been better in the past. It’s now making me look at what my other fav brand (Brahmin) has to offer. [emoji849]



I only recently became a direct customer of I Love Dooney's site but I too expected a little bit steeper discounts. To be fair, I started shopping both Dooney sites at a time of year (early December) when the sales are at their very best, so I have been spoiled.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, I had high hopes for the ilovedooney President’s Day Sale. I was planning on scooping up a couple of bags on my wish list but unfortunately the sale is not motivating me. Maybe I’m partially losing interest but the discounts have been better in the past. It’s now making me look at what my other fav brand (Brahmin) has to offer. [emoji849]



I had hoped for a % off offer to get a mini Florentine Amelie, but $20 wasn’t tempting.  On the other hand I gave up my quest to get a real recreation of the Mappin Webb fortune pendant and bought a preloved Tiffany Sevillana mini pendant. Waiting in it to arrive.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

President's weekend sale at Dooney outlets....50% off pebbled leather.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Its not much, but 15% off one full price item at Dooney.com with code HAPPY15


----------



## lavenderjunkie

This weekend,  extra 20% off Patterson leather handbags at Dooney outlets.  Discount is 40%,  plus the 20%.... price ends up a more than half off retail price.


----------



## Caledonia

Caledonia said:


> Decided to give it a try. Ever since I saw the Daphne in Cubs print at TJ Maxx for $60, I've been a little obsessed with finding as good a deal on one in Cardinals print. Crossing fingers it's a good one!
> View attachment 3966565


And the prices keep falling. Packing up & returning previous Cardinals Dooney, $98 total; this morning found other Cardinal print, _$56_ total w/ coupon codes. Yeah!


  Also available in Tigers, Twins, Cubs & Brewers.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Caledonia said:


> And the prices keep falling. Packing up & returning previous Cardinals Dooney, $98 total; this morning found other Cardinal print, _$56_ total w/ coupon codes. Yeah!
> View attachment 3979308
> 
> Also available in Tigers, Twins, Cubs & Brewers.


Good for you.  Glad you found a deal that was so much better and worth all the hassle of the return.


----------



## aerinha

Caledonia said:


> And the prices keep falling. Packing up & returning previous Cardinals Dooney, $98 total; this morning found other Cardinal print, _$56_ total w/ coupon codes. Yeah!
> View attachment 3979308
> 
> Also available in Tigers, Twins, Cubs & Brewers.


I have a pebbled leather Daphne I used on a cruise last year.  Wallet by day and crossbody for dinner by night.  I really liked it.


----------



## Bagmedic

Was at my local Nordstrom Rack yesterday and saw some Dooney Flo Toscana bags - mostly small satchels, one medium satchel and a few side zip totes.  Colors I saw were brown tmoro, natural, ginger and bone.  I'm glad I got to see the colors IRL because I was thinking of ordering the medium satchel in ginger but didn't care for it in the small satchel I saw.  I have it in the brown tmoro and LOVE it!  It is very rich.  I wasn't impressed with the other colors.  I may order something in bone at some time, though.  I have the domed satchel in red and it is a fantastic color!  So check out your local Rack!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> Was at my local Nordstrom Rack yesterday and saw some Dooney Flo Toscana bags - mostly small satchels, one medium satchel and a few side zip totes.  Colors I saw were brown tmoro, natural, ginger and bone.  I'm glad I got to see the colors IRL because I was thinking of ordering the medium satchel in ginger but didn't care for it in the small satchel I saw.  I have it in the brown tmoro and LOVE it!  It is very rich.  I wasn't impressed with the other colors.  I may order something in bone at some time, though.  I have the domed satchel in red and it is a fantastic color!  So check out your local Rack!



*Bagmedic:*  Thanks for your IRL report on the colors.  Although we all react to color differently, and different lighting can affect how a color looks,  I've had pretty much the same reaction to the Flo Toscana colors
as you have.
.
I think the deeper or brighter colors in the Flo Toscana are stunning..... the Bordeaux, the Pine Green, the Navy, the Red, and the dark brown Espresso are all beautiful.   The bone is elegant. I didn't think I'd like it as much as I do.   And the light grey also has an understated appeal as it shows the detail stitching of the Toscana styles which is very rich looking. 

But like you,  I don't find the natural or ginger reaching out to grab my attention.  I guess the other colors are so much better (to me).

Hope you find the color and style you want at a great price.  I've collected
many of the Flo Toscana colors and it's hard to decide which one is my favorite.   The Navy might win the contest.  

Last night I loaded up the Flo Toscana  larger domed satchel in Bordeaux for the start of the week.  That is the best style for my needs.   I also love the Flo Toscana front pocket satchel (in either the small or the larger one),  it has nice styling details with the front pocket. .  But the domed satchel is easier to get into and the bombe stitching is very elegant..


----------



## RuedeNesle

Monday, March 5, 2018. Easy Does It Day on QVC. Everything on air and online 5+ EZ Payments.
I ordered a red (duh!) Belvedere Ambler(on clearance) for my upcoming Vegas trip. This is the bag @Twoboyz reviewed in one of her youtube videos. I'm having a little buyer's remorse because I'm not sure if I'll be able to carry it much after Vegas. I've seen the bag IRL at Macy's in red. It looked bigger than I expected, which is why I think I'll use it more often, but I didn't go inside the bag to see how roomy it is. Maybe I'd feel better if it was even more reduced but I did my due diligence and called the outlet and they didn't have red, and you know I can't compromise on the color for a cheaper price. There are a couple of "As Is" Amblers for about $30 less. (Okay, scratch that. I just checked and they're gone!) 

I'll post pics when she arrives!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Monday, March 5, 2018. Easy Does It Day on QVC. Everything on air and online 5+ EZ Payments.
> I ordered a red (duh!) Belvedere Ambler(on clearance) for my upcoming Vegas trip. This is the bag @Twoboyz reviewed in one of her youtube videos. I'm having a little buyer's remorse because I'm not sure if I'll be able to carry it much after Vegas. I've seen the bag IRL at Macy's in red. It looked bigger than I expected, which is why I think I'll use it more often, but I didn't go inside the bag to see how roomy it is. Maybe I'd feel better if it was even more reduced but I did my due diligence and called the outlet and they didn't have red, and you know I can't compromise on the color for a cheaper price. There are a couple of "As Is" Amblers for about $30 less. (Okay, scratch that. I just checked and they're gone!)
> 
> I'll post pics when she arrives!


Can’t wait to see.......I am so surprised you bought red.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Can’t wait to see......*.I am so surprised you bought red.*



Hi KC! I can't wait to post pics! It's being delivered to my sister's apartment so I'll see it late Friday night. I'll post pics Saturday morning.
I hope you're having fun with your grandson!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Dooney.com ~ SpringFling sale 20% off orders under $300. /  25% off orders over $300 ends 3/19


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Dooney.com ~ SpringFling sale 20% off orders under $300. /  25% off orders over $300 ends 3/19


Thanks.  Always happy to hear about another sale.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

There is now a link to I Love Dooney on the Dooney.com site.  I saw it on the sale page of dooney.com.


----------



## MrsKC

https://www.dooney.com/derby-floren...84&start=1&cgid=dooney-collections-florentine

This is a new flo I could bring home! it’s gorgeous and 20% off.....I need to behave!!!


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> https://www.dooney.com/derby-floren...84&start=1&cgid=dooney-collections-florentine
> 
> This is a new flo I could bring home! it’s gorgeous and 20% off.....I need to behave!!!



Looks like the link didn’t work. It’s a Flo Derby Shopper.....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Looks like the link didn’t work. It’s a Flo Derby Shopper.....


Always a new temptation.


----------



## momjules

MrsKC said:


> https://www.dooney.com/derby-floren...84&start=1&cgid=dooney-collections-florentine
> 
> This is a new flo I could bring home! it’s gorgeous and 20% off.....I need to behave!!!



That’s a nice bag!!
Still a bit expensive. 
But spring is coming!?!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Since the Macy's VIP sale is still going on,  I wanted to report on 2 of the handbags I received today....

The Olive Lizard Zip Zip with Tmoro brown trim ($113).   The bag is beautiful.   The olive color is very deep and rich.  Combined with the dark brown trim it's a very elegant handbag.  I think the color will be very neutral.  The olive was the only color at this very low price and it's still available online.  I wouldn't normally rave about anything in olive,  but I think the olive lizard is really nice looking.

I also got the Marine pebbled leather Patterson Kendra satchel.  Same price.  The marine blue is a midtone blue,  rich and lively.  The butterscotch color trim and tassels set the color off nicely.  There is a slip pocket on each end of the bag.   The style is similar to the Olivia doctors style satchel, with the added elements on the handles and the tassels on the zipper pull.  Some ladies find the zip top opening to be a little smaller than they would like since it only extends across the top of the bag and not down the sides.  I haven't had an issue with this with my Olivia.  They had the Kendra at the sale price $113 in marine, olive, and wine.

The items in the Macy's VIP sale seem to be shipping from various Macy's stores across the country.  So far,  the 2 handbags I got were in excellent condition.   They were each in a plastic bag, well stuffed, and in a large carton. The longer straps were inside the bags and still permanently attached to the key leash.  The bags were not factory packaged,  but looked pristine.  Don't forget the VIP code when you check out.

Tonight ****** has another 6% discount.


----------



## Nml85

With the Macy’s vip sale I picked up a Bordeaux lizard ginger for $66 and a pembrook Amelie large tote for $158.  I ordered the espresso but now I’m thinking the Bordeaux may be better.....


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Since the Macy's VIP sale is still going on,  I wanted to report on 2 of the handbags I received today....
> 
> The Olive Lizard Zip Zip with Tmoro brown trim ($113).   The bag is beautiful.   The olive color is very deep and rich.  Combined with the dark brown trim it's a very elegant handbag.  I think the color will be very neutral.  The olive was the only color at this very low price and it's still available online.  I wouldn't normally rave about anything in olive,  but I think the olive lizard is really nice looking.
> 
> I also got the Marine pebbled leather Patterson Kendra satchel.  Same price.  The marine blue is a midtone blue,  rich and lively.  The butterscotch color trim and tassels set the color off nicely.  There is a slip pocket on each end of the bag.   The style is similar to the Olivia doctors style satchel, with the added elements on the handles and the tassels on the zipper pull.  Some ladies find the zip top opening to be a little smaller than they would like since it only extends across the top of the bag and not down the sides.  I haven't had an issue with this with my Olivia.  They had the Kendra at the sale price $113 in marine, olive, and wine.
> 
> The items in the Macy's VIP sale seem to be shipping from various Macy's stores across the country.  So far,  the 2 handbags I got were in excellent condition.   They were each in a plastic bag, well stuffed, and in a large carton. The longer straps were inside the bags and still permanently attached to the key leash.  The bags were not factory packaged,  but looked pristine.  Don't forget the VIP code when you check out.
> 
> Tonight ****** has another 6% discount.



Mornin' LJ! 
I always love how you describe your bags! I can visualize them so clearly. Congrats on the two bags you received so far! I'm happy to know they were packaged well and in excellent condition!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' LJ!
> I always love how you describe your bags! I can visualize them so clearly. Congrats on the two bags you received so far! I'm happy to know they were packaged well and in excellent condition!


*RN:* Thanks.   I try to give the information I think would be helpful in case someone else is considering buying the same bag.  When buying online we need to know the good points and the possible negatives of a handbag to make an informed decision.  We all have different tastes and needs, and it's easy to overlook a flaw if that's a feature that you don't use.   For me,  it's the shoulder/cross body strap.   I don't use them, so I focus on the handles and handle drop.  If the strap is too short or too thin,  I won't know to mention it because that is one part of the bag I don't examine.   But if it's important to someone else they can ask me a question and I'll try to answer it.  I know that where the strap attaches can be an issue for many,  and I should remember to mention that in the future.

I got lucky on these 2.   Fingers crossed about the next batch.  Since Macy's ships from store locations for these sales,  you can't know in advance how they will be packaged or even what the condition will be.   But Macy's is pretty good about returns, and this sale, on top of already reduced prices on some of the styles,  made it worth taking a chance.   So far, so good.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nml85 said:


> With the Macy’s vip sale I picked up a Bordeaux lizard ginger for $66 and a pembrook Amelie large tote for $158.  I ordered the espresso but now I’m thinking the Bordeaux may be better.....


Nm:   I hope you love your new handbags.  Bordeaux is one of those colors that Dooney does very well.   I have a Bordeaux lizard embossed handbag from years ago.  It's a beautiful color.  Very rich.

I  ordered the Pembrook croco tote in Bordeaux.  I think the veining will be a lighter color making the croco very vibrant and much brighter than the lizard in the 'same' Bordeaux color.  The Expresso croco is a very deep rich color.  It is much more classic and 'realistic' looking croco than the Bordeaux.  I was tempted to order both the Expresso and the Bordeaux Pembrook tote,  but I already have a dark brown Dooney croco fino pattern Lilliana tote.   I'm trying not to order too many multiples of the same style in different colors or the same color in different styles.   I'm not doing too well.   I already have the Pembrook croco tote in Plum.


----------



## Nml85

lavenderjunkie said:


> Nm:   I hope you love your new handbags.  Bordeaux is one of those colors that Dooney does very well.   I have a Bordeaux lizard embossed handbag from years ago.  It's a beautiful color.  Very rich.
> 
> I  ordered the Pembrook croco tote in Bordeaux.  I think the veining will be a lighter color making the croco very vibrant and much brighter than the lizard in the 'same' Bordeaux color.  The Expresso croco is a very deep rich color.  It is much more classic and 'realistic' looking croco than the Bordeaux.  I was tempted to order both the Expresso and the Bordeaux Pembrook tote,  but I already have a dark brown Dooney croco fino pattern Lilliana tote.   I'm trying not to order too many multiples of the same style in different colors or the same color in different styles.   I'm not doing too well.   I already have the Pembrook croco tote in Plum.


Thanks lavenderjunkie. I think the espresso will be perfect then.  I know what you mean about “multiples” . That plum in pembrook looks luscious and unique, I wouldn’t be able to resist either!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nml85 said:


> Thanks lavenderjunkie. I think the espresso will be perfect then.  I know what you mean about “multiples” . That plum in pembrook looks luscious and unique, I wouldn’t be able to resist either!


And I want the blue too after seeing the blue croco from this collection on QVC.  And if money and space were no issues..... I would get every color!
I hope you love your new handbags.


----------



## Nml85

Stumbled upon a crazy belk clearance. Picked up a few Patterson small Audrey satchels for $72 each (marine, grey and wine), Patterson Emily shoulder bags for about $72 each (same colors), a pembrook Claire satchel in smoke for about $87, and some pebble foldover zip cross bodies for $39 each and a cute spartina crossbody for $31.  Most of these will be bday and Christmas gifts throughout the year, but I’m keeeping two Audrey’s and the Claire for me! 

I’m tempted to look at clothing....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nml85 said:


> Stumbled upon a crazy belk clearance. Picked up a few Patterson small Audrey satchels for $72 each (marine, grey and wine), Patterson Emily shoulder bags for about $72 each (same colors), a pembrook Claire satchel in smoke for about $87, and some pebble foldover zip cross bodies for $39 each and a cute spartina crossbody for $31.  Most of these will be bday and Christmas gifts throughout the year, but I’m keeeping two Audrey’s and the Claire for me!
> 
> I’m tempted to look at clothing....


Congratulations on a super haul.   I also bought 2 handbags.   The Patterson Kendra in white and the Audrey in grey.   Great prices on these bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nml85 said:


> Stumbled upon a crazy belk clearance. Picked up a few Patterson small Audrey satchels for $72 each (marine, grey and wine), Patterson Emily shoulder bags for about $72 each (same colors), a pembrook Claire satchel in smoke for about $87, and some pebble foldover zip cross bodies for $39 each and a cute spartina crossbody for $31.  Most of these will be bday and Christmas gifts throughout the year, but I’m keeeping two Audrey’s and the Claire for me!
> 
> I’m tempted to look at clothing....


What great prices! Congrats on your haul!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Woohoo! I ended up with a Chestnut Flo Logo Lock Tote for $98.48! A great try me price. Incredible savings to be had right now.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nml85 said:


> Stumbled upon a crazy belk clearance. Picked up a few Patterson small Audrey satchels for $72 each (marine, grey and wine), Patterson Emily shoulder bags for about $72 each (same colors), a pembrook Claire satchel in smoke for about $87, and some pebble foldover zip cross bodies for $39 each and a cute spartina crossbody for $31.  Most of these will be bday and Christmas gifts throughout the year, but I’m keeeping two Audrey’s and the Claire for me!
> 
> I’m tempted to look at clothing....



Wow, you cleaned house on that spree! Congrats! Great choices! I had a few in my cart, but I was trying to be a good girl and dumped all but one. Hmm, should I look again? [emoji23]


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations on a super haul.   I also bought 2 handbags.   The Patterson Kendra in white and the Audrey in grey.   Great prices on these bags.



Glad you were able to scoop up some goodies LJ. I figured you would go for that Pembrook satchel as well but perhaps it was gone or you didn’t care for the flap. Good shopping!


----------



## Bagmedic

YankeeDooney said:


> Woohoo! I ended up with a Chestnut Flo Logo Lock Tote for $98.48! A great try me price. Incredible savings to be had right now.


I saw that but then saw it was sold out....You grabbed a good one!  I'm not fond of the logo lock close but for that price.....any Flo is good!


----------



## swags

YankeeDooney said:


> Woohoo! I ended up with a Chestnut Flo Logo Lock Tote for $98.48! A great try me price. Incredible savings to be had right now.


I was too late, I would have scooped that up at that price. Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Glad you were able to scoop up some goodies LJ. I figured you would go for that Pembrook satchel as well but perhaps it was gone or you didn’t care for the flap. Good shopping!


I saw that little grey Pembrook satchel and thought about it,  but when I clicked on it for details,  it was gone.  Saved from myself.  It really isn't the right size or style for me.  But I'm happy with the 2 Patterson handbags I bought.... the Kendra in white and the Audrey in grey.   Add those to the 2 Kendra last week from Macy's in marine and wine, and I think I'm set.
I saw the larger Patterson totes and the ones with the longer handles,  some great deals,  but my handbag piles are reaching for the ceiling.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Woohoo! I ended up with a Chestnut Flo Logo Lock Tote for $98.48! A great try me price. Incredible savings to be had right now.


Congratulations on your new Flo LOLO.  That was the deal of the day.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

All 5 of the handbags I ordered from the Macy's VIP sale have finally arrived.
Keepers:  Bordeaux Pembrook Croco Tote, Marine Pebbled Patterson Kendra and Wine Pebbled Patterson Kendra.   
Going back for sure:  Burgundy Belvedere LOLO tote,  much too heavy and the color on the one I got reads very brown.
Still deciding about the Forest City Large Barlow.  It came smashed into a box that was too small.  They folded the bag and now it has wrinkles and creases on the front.     Not sure if they will relax out.  A shame.
The Forest color in the city leather is a very very dark green.   Clearly green, but very dark and rich color.

Overall, with the exception of the problems caused by the packaging of the handbags they were all in excellent condition.... no scratches, no signs of wear,  no missing parts. Some of the bags were in factory wrap, and some had no plastic wrap at all.   But the packaging wasn't good.... several of the bags came stuffed into plastic bags, resulting in little wrinkles on the handles.   Not very visible,  but still something that didn't need to happen.   And the bags that were in boxes,  some ok,  but no padding and the last one in a box several inches narrower than the base of the handbag.   Macy's was good about giving me an extra discount on this one if I decide to keep it.   Not sure if I will.


----------



## momjules

lavenderjunkie said:


> All 5 of the handbags I ordered from the Macy's VIP sale have finally arrived.
> Keepers:  Bordeaux Pembrook Croco Tote, Marine Pebbled Patterson Kendra and Wine Pebbled Patterson Kendra.
> Going back for sure:  Burgundy Belvedere LOLO tote,  much too heavy and the color on the one I got reads very brown.
> Still deciding about the Forest City Large Barlow.  It came smashed into a box that was too small.  They folded the bag and now it has wrinkles and creases on the front.     Not sure if they will relax out.  A shame.
> The Forest color in the city leather is a very very dark green.   Clearly green, but very dark and rich color.
> 
> Overall, with the exception of the problems caused by the packaging of the handbags they were all in excellent condition.... no scratches, no signs of wear,  no missing parts. Some of the bags were in factory wrap, and some had no plastic wrap at all.   But the packaging wasn't good.... several of the bags came stuffed into plastic bags, resulting in little wrinkles on the handles.   Not very visible,  but still something that didn't need to happen.   And the bags that were in boxes,  some ok,  but no padding and the last one in a box several inches narrower than the base of the handbag.   Macy's was good about giving me an extra discount on this one if I decide to keep it.   Not sure if I will.



Wow!! You are set! I hope the keepers are awesome!


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Woohoo! I ended up with a Chestnut Flo Logo Lock Tote for $98.48! A great try me price. Incredible savings to be had right now.



Lucky!  I would have gotten that had I seen it.


----------



## MrsKC

I almost bought something from Lord and taylor’s 30% off sale. Then they wanted to charge me almost $16 in shipping for a bag that came to $133 with the discount. No thank you....I abandoned my cart . 
Happy Friday!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney outlets are having a buy more save more sale this weekend.
Don't know if they will apply it to phone orders or in store only.
I'm trying not to buy another handbag for a while.


----------



## aerinha

Used ILD 20% off code to get a saffiano large carrington in calypso.  I want to put my new ipad in it as my old case is too big, the newer ipads have less edge and are narrower.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Used ILD 20% off code to get a saffiano large carrington in calypso.  I want to put my new ipad in it as my old case is too big, the newer ipads have less edge and are narrower.


Love that color.  Enjoy your new Carrington.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

That calypso color is pretty!  I just noticed some flowered Carrington pouches that i had never seen before. Really pretty!  marked down and an additional 20% off. Just too many temptations this weekend.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

There are some good deals on Macy’s.com. I am interested in an Erica hobo.  Does anybody have one?  Is it huge?  I can never tell by the measurements and the silly white mannequins do me no good at all.  I like small to medium bags.  Not a big fan of tote size bags because I am petite...I look like a handbag with legs and a head going down the street.  There was a pic on Dooney.com and it looks like a dooney-sized medium..maybe a tad bigger than a zip zip?


----------



## christinemliu

At the TJMaxx in Braintree, MA today and saw some of the Dooney Altos:


----------



## lavenderjunkie

christinemliu said:


> At the TJMaxx in Braintree, MA today and saw some of the Dooney Altos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079764


Very nice.   Did you find any treasures you needed to add to your collection?


----------



## RuedeNesle

FYI:
For anyone who watches youtube, Dooneyaddict615, mypursesuitofhappiness (our own @Twoboyz ), and Joshie Michael organized a Dooney event at the Aurora Outlet this morning. They have already done two live streams from the Party Bus on it's way to the outlet. They are going to stream live from the Dooney store at some point soon. You can always watch the videos later if you're not able to watch the live stream as it's happening. Should be fun viewing. If I still lived in Illinois I would have definitely attended. Looks like they are having a fun time. Started last night at the meet up at the hotel.


----------



## christinemliu

lavenderjunkie said:


> Very nice.   Did you find any treasures you needed to add to your collection?


Thanks! Sadly no. I came close to getting a Dooney or a Fossil Sydney Satchel but I just ordered a bag from Etsy so am going to take a break for awhile from purchasing. Those Altos though were really tempting...


----------



## LifeIsDucky

christinemliu said:


> At the TJMaxx in Braintree, MA today and saw some of the Dooney Altos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079764


Wow!  All I can say is wow!  A TJMaxx just opened last week only a few miles from me.  I haven’t been there yet but your pic makes me want to fly there...now!


----------



## christinemliu

LifeIsDucky said:


> Wow!  All I can say is wow!  A TJMaxx just opened last week only a few miles from me.  I haven’t been there yet but your pic makes me want to fly there...now!


Not to enable... but this particular TJMaxx just opened last week so I wonder if that somehow contributed to getting nice stock... because I don't think I have ever, ever seen the Alto line at TJM. I was very surprised.


----------



## Bagmedic

TJ Maxx used to have some really nice bags but either my taste has refined or they don't get many good bags any more.  We have a Runway TJ Maxx here and still hasn't impressed me with their handbag selection in the last several years.  I used to find good ones at both Marshalls and TJ Maxx.  I no longer go out of my way but will pop in if I'm in the area.


----------



## aerinha

Bagmedic said:


> TJ Maxx used to have some really nice bags but either my taste has refined or they don't get many good bags any more.  We have a Runway TJ Maxx here and still hasn't impressed me with their handbag selection in the last several years.  I used to find good ones at both Marshalls and TJ Maxx.  I no longer go out of my way but will pop in if I'm in the area.


My Marshalls had a couple not very exciting Dooneys last week, but prior to that the last DooneynI saw there was a really banged up florentine Smith bag.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

christinemliu said:


> Not to enable... but this particular TJMaxx just opened last week so I wonder if that somehow contributed to getting nice stock... because I don't think I have ever, ever seen the Alto line at TJM. I was very surprised.


So I finally visited the new TJM and it had Altos, too!  The same ones you saw!  And there were at least a dozen other ones.  It was SO exciting.  Sadly I did not buy one but wish I could.  An opportunity to get an Alto for 50% off does not happen anymore since they were pulled from the factory stores.  That is where I bought all my Altos except one (I did a trade in).  Oh it was fun to see one up close in a store!


----------



## faithbw

christinemliu said:


> At the TJMaxx in Braintree, MA today and saw some of the Dooney Altos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079764


I saw one at a TJMaxx in Perrysburg, OH as well.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Today,  Sunday 6/17,  QVC OTO....Kingston hobo in smooth leather.  $339.  Multiple colors.  Very pretty.  First time we have seen the Kingston in anything other than Florentine leather.   It should be beautiful in the smooth leather.  Wonder if this is a QVC exclusive or if we will see more of this style in smooth leather or other leathers making their way onto the market.

QVC also had the Mitchell satchel (a former Florentine style from years ago),  now done is pebbled leather with contrasting trip.   I'll have to check out the Q website to get more details on that one.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Today,  Sunday 6/17,  QVC OTO....Kingston hobo in smooth leather.  $339.  Multiple colors.  Very pretty.  First time we have seen the Kingston in anything other than Florentine leather.   It should be beautiful in the smooth leather.  Wonder if this is a QVC exclusive or if we will see more of this style in smooth leather or other leathers making their way onto the market.
> 
> QVC also had the Mitchell satchel (a former Florentine style from years ago),  now done is pebbled leather with contrasting trip.   I'll have to check out the Q website to get more details on that one.



Yes, more styles on Dooney.com in the City leather. Quite lovely colors as well.


----------



## Katiesmama

I saw the Mitchell yesterday on Q. I like it except it’s strictly hand held and I do want the option to wear it on my shoulder. So I passed, but I’m seriously considering the croco Deana satchel. Just waiting for a free ship promotion, maybe next month for Christmas in July?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes, more styles on Dooney.com in the City leather. Quite lovely colors as well.


Thanks.  I just took a look.  I like the small satchel.... at the right price.   With the contrasting trim it looks like the versions they did in Dillen leather a few years ago.  I love the city leather,  so I'm excited to see this style being released.   The medium version of the satchel lists quite a few colors (no samples yet on most of them.  

Between all the leathers (Florentine, Dillen, Samba, ostrich, croco etc ) I have to be careful not to duplicate a color that I forgot I have in this style.  I think I'm safe with taupe, blush, oyster, and dandelion.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

The color sa


lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks.  I just took a look.  I like the small satchel.... at the right price.   With the contrasting trim it looks like the versions they did in Dillen leather a few years ago.  I love the city leather,  so I'm excited to see this style being released.   The medium version of the satchel lists quite a few colors (no samples yet on most of them.
> 
> Between all the leathers (Florentine, Dillen, Samba, ostrich, croco etc ) I have to be careful not to duplicate a color that I forgot I have in this style.  I think I'm safe with taupe, blush, oyster, and dandelion.


The color samples for the medium are there.  Most of the little boxes are white but if you click on them the product will show. I am going to trade my heavy natural Florentine Kingston for a city leather satchel in oyster.  Yea!


----------



## Bagmedic

I like the new Mitchell bag in the oyster or black but looks like black is gone already but will watch for it.  I don't have anything in the oyster color and it seems like it changes hues so it could be a fun bag to have.  Anyone have the new Mitchell which is a Q exclusive?


----------



## Bagmedic

Someone said the Mitchell is an old Flo style?  I'm going to have to hunt for that.  I'd rather have in Flo.  Nothing beats Flo!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> I like the new Mitchell bag in the oyster or black but looks like black is gone already but will watch for it.  I don't have anything in the oyster color and it seems like it changes hues so it could be a fun bag to have.  Anyone have the new Mitchell which is a Q exclusive?


Mitchell is an old Florentine style.  I looked at it very often in the Dooney store years ago.  Choose you color carefully.  I'd go for bright or light color... to my eye,  the style of the satchel can make it look very dowdy and old fashion.   At least that is what my impression was at the time looking at the satchel in the basic, darker Florentine colors.   Of course it will look different in a different leather as the leather will reflect or absorb the light differently.  And contrast trim will also add a different look.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

I know I have a Mitchell in a bone color.  It was a gift.  Not sure what the leather is but remember it being a little on the heavy side.  I ordered the blush and oyster but only keeping one.  

On another note, I ordered a Kendra and Brynn Memorial Day weekend.  They are now significantly reduced on the summer sale.  Go figure.  Do I need to order them at the Summer Sale price and return the ones I bought on Memorial Day or will Dooney spare me the hassle and do a price adjustment?  I know it states the offer is not valid on previously purchased merchandise but this was just 3 weeks ago! Has anyone been in this situation?


----------



## YankeeDooney

LifeIsDucky said:


> I know I have a Mitchell in a bone color.  It was a gift.  Not sure what the leather is but remember it being a little on the heavy side.  I ordered the blush and oyster but only keeping one.
> 
> On another note, I ordered a Kendra and Brynn Memorial Day weekend.  They are now significantly reduced on the summer sale.  Go figure.  Do I need to order them at the Summer Sale price and return the ones I bought on Memorial Day or will Dooney spare me the hassle and do a price adjustment?  I know it states the offer is not valid on previously purchased merchandise but this was just 3 weeks ago! Has anyone been in this situation?



Most likely you'll need to reorder. I've heard a few stories about that from various Facebook folks. Ridiculous isn't it?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Well, so far the Summer Sale on Dooney is not producing much buzz. The Facebook groups are very quiet. Usually they are lit up during a major sale but I think pricing is too high and some bags are just old news. We’ll see if anything changes tomorrow.


----------



## Lady&theBag

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, so far the Summer Sale on Dooney is not producing much buzz. The Facebook groups are very quiet. Usually they are lit up during a major sale but I think pricing is too high and some bags are just old news. We’ll see if anything changes tomorrow.



Yes, most of the FB groups seem to think the prices are not that great. Me, on the other hand, will take any discount I can get. I just wish some other colors were included on some of the bags. Really want a Large Barlow in Natural and/or Midnight Blue but neither color is on sale.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Took a drive out to Livermore this morning. The only thing I bought is a Fossil card holder. (40% + 20% off.Only $15.68.) Ms Ambler went with me. Still loving her so much she's hard to replace, even with all the tempting sales!
At Livermore: 50% (or 40%) off, plus an additional 10% off on most items. The bags that are not an additional 10% off are still 40%-50% off.  Sorry for the bad pictures. The lighting was bad and my phone camera is cheap.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Three more pics.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Three more pics.
> View attachment 4106602
> View attachment 4106604
> View attachment 4106605



Nice job RN! Luckily I see nothing I need. [emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Nice job RN! Luckily I see nothing I need. [emoji23]


 That's the way I felt when I made it out without spending any money!
Thanks YD!


----------



## Katiesmama

Great pictures, thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Katiesmama said:


> Great pictures, thank you!


Thanks! My pleasure!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RN:  always fun to see the inside of a Dooney outlet.... thanks.


----------



## srs

I love to see inside the stores also!! There isn't a store anywhere close to me so I doubt I will ever get to go to one. Do you know what the name of that little tote is that is under what looks like the lexington crossbody? It's the 2nd purse from inside the store.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> RN:  always fun to see the inside of a Dooney outlet.... thanks.


Hi LJ! 

You're welcome!  It was fun!


----------



## RuedeNesle

srs said:


> I love to see inside the stores also!! There isn't a store anywhere close to me so I doubt I will ever get to go to one. Do you know what the name of that little tote is that is under what looks like the lexington crossbody? It's the 2nd purse from inside the store.



Hi SRS!
Are you talking about the first picture in my second post? I think the white bag in the middle with the tassels is the Wakefeld Tassel Tote. The pink bag on the left is the small Brenna, and I'm not sure of the name of the satchel on the right. I'm sure someone will let me know if I'm wrong.


----------



## srs

I was talking about the one in between the white one with the lollipops and the blue cross body. Might be a small lexington but I can't see the pockets that would give it away.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

srs said:


> I was talking about the one in between the white one with the lollipops and the blue cross body. Might be a small lexington but I can't see the pockets that would give it away.


Hi, if you're talking about the dimly lit reddish looking tote with the matching coin purse/accessory, to me it looks like one of the Zip Shoppers. They come in different materials. Here's an example:

https://www.dooney.com/pebble-grain...=1&cgid=dooney-collections-pebblegrainleather


----------



## srs

yes that's the one I was looking at, should have mentioned the color. Thank you for the link.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

srs said:


> yes that's the one I was looking at, should have mentioned the color. Thank you for the link.


You're welcome, this link might work better:
https://www.dooney.com/pebble-grain-large-zip-shopper-slim-wristlet-MPEBL3210.html

Edit: ughhhh, Dooney makes it impossible to post direct links to specific bags..?


----------



## srs

both of your links worked fine, so sweet of you to send another one thank you.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

srs said:


> both of your links worked fine, so sweet of you to send another one thank you.


Oh yay!! When i click on them, they keep taking me to dooney's main site page. I hope that's yhe tote you wanted (it comes in other materials too I think).


----------



## srs

that's funny because that is where it takes me now but the 1st time it took me straight to the shopper - odd. I would actually like one that is not as long something more like the lexington I think, just haven't talked myself into it and I wonder how well they hold up some of them on ebay look like they lose their shape. Wish I had found dooney's while mini chelsea's were somewhere to be found except ebay. like the little shape just picky about colors when I do see them - oh well there will be something else no doubt


----------



## DaffodilDuck

srs said:


> I would actually like one that is not as long something more like the lexington I think,



You might like the Brielle, which seems to have shorter height dimensions listed. Too short of a bag for my needs, actually.  
That's interesting about the Lexington losing its famously structured shape. I have one in Croco embossed and have stored it embarrassingly poorly for years, laid flat on its back and crushed into a plastic storage bin with other bags on top of it...no change in shape or structure. But maybe croc embossed leather is firmer a material than pebbled leather.


----------



## srs

yeah I bet it is.
I will be content now with what I have, enjoying my mini blush barlow but still like to look and dream.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

EXTRA 20% off sitewide on ILD with the code "sunshine"


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> EXTRA 20% off sitewide on ILD with the code "sunshine"


Thanks


----------



## MrsKC

This style really works for me so I bought another one in Elephant, took advantage of the sale $99 at Dooney.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

LOVE that cross body, SO much room in that little bag! And such a great deal on Dooney today!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

KC, Now I have a black one coming my way.  I have some summer colors but not the classic black with the tan trim, and those neutral colors rarely go on sale. This is a style that really works for me too, Perfect for everyday errands and such. Now I am walking away from my computer. These sales are too good right now!


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> KC, Now I have a black one coming my way.  I have some summer colors but not the classic black with the tan trim, and those neutral colors rarely go on sale. This is a style that really works for me too, Perfect for everyday errands and such. Now I am walking away from my computer. These sales are too good right now!


It’s a great sale! I considered the black as well. Glad you got it! I have this bag in Bordeaux, Toscana Ginger, Coated cotton (white with black letters), elephant (coming soon) and also a black saffiano Lani-which is extremely similar to this. I find this style just so easy to carry and I can fit all of my normal items. I know it is not the most beautiful Dooney I own—but it might be the most functional Dooney I own .

Hope all is well with you . We were in Indy last weekend, went to the Zoo. Perfect weather for it .


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> It’s a great sale! I considered the black as well. Glad you got it! I have this bag in Bordeaux, Toscana Ginger, Coated cotton (white with black letters), elephant (coming soon) and also a black saffiano Lani-which is extremely similar to this. I find this style just so easy to carry and I can fit all of my normal items. I know it is not the most beautiful Dooney I own—but it might be the most functional Dooney I own .
> 
> Hope all is well with you . We were in Indy last weekend, went to the Zoo. Perfect weather for it .



Sounds like you have about as many as I do .. Various leathers but the same silouhette. We have also moved out of Indy, so I guess our get together wasn't meant to be.   I sure do miss it though, Never thought I would say that while I was there, but it was a nice area where we both were.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Sounds like you have about as many as I do .. Various leathers but the same silouhette. We have also moved out of Indy, so I guess our get together wasn't meant to be.   I sure do miss it though, Never thought I would say that while I was there, but it was a nice area where we both were.


Oh you moved too!! Wow, I hope you like where you are now. I get to see my grandson all the time, so I love where we are. Have a great weekend .


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

25% off on Dooney.com .. 
4th of July offer is valid through Sunday, July 8th, 2018 at 11:59pm ET. Offer not valid towards gift card purchases. Discount is not applied towards shipping or sales tax. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Cannot be combined with any other offer.

Putting this here because I always choose the "chat" option. Who doesn't want to chat about the deals?


----------



## Katiesmama

I’m taking advantage of today’s free shipping on QVC. My Bordeaux croc deana satchel should be here by this time next week. I’ve wanted that bag for awhile but held out for free shipping.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Katiesmama said:


> I’m taking advantage of today’s free shipping on QVC. My Bordeaux croc deana satchel should be here by this time next week. I’ve wanted that bag for awhile but held out for free shipping.


Hi KM!
Congrats on holding out for free shipping! I was on QVC this morning for the same reason, but I found a bag I wanted (not a Dooney) in the color (not red! ) I wanted, NWT on ebay for less and free expedited shipping. Fingers crossed it's a good ebay buy!
I hope you love your bag when it arrives!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Katiesmama said:


> I’m taking advantage of today’s free shipping on QVC. My Bordeaux croc deana satchel should be here by this time next week. I’ve wanted that bag for awhile but held out for free shipping.


Ooooh.  That’s a good one!  I like the dark trim on croco.  I liked this bag, too.  If I hadn’t bought 4 sale price bags at 50% off this month I would have nabbed this one also.  I hope you ❤️ it.  Bordeaux is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Katiesmama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KM!
> Congrats on holding out for free shipping! I was on QVC this morning for the same reason, but I found a bag I wanted (not a Dooney) in the color (not red! ) I wanted, NWT on ebay for less and free expedited shipping. Fingers crossed it's a good ebay buy!
> I hope you love your bag when it arrives!


Thank you and I can’t wait to see what you got too!


----------



## Katiesmama

LifeIsDucky said:


> Ooooh.  That’s a good one!  I like the dark trim on croco.  I liked this bag, too.  If I hadn’t bought 4 sale price bags at 50% off this month I would have nabbed this one also.  I hope you ❤️ it.  Bordeaux is GORGEOUS!


Thank you! It’s one of my favorite colors and I’m anxious to see it!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

20% off on both ILD and Dooney.com for the labor Day weekend.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> 20% off on both ILD and Dooney.com for the labor Day weekend.


Thanks.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

20% doesn't seem like enough for me to get excited about, but I did pick up a Beacon wallet in OLIVE. 
Still wondering what the TSV will be? I am almost never interested in the TSV, but I still want to know.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> 20% doesn't seem like enough for me to get excited about, but I did pick up a Beacon wallet in OLIVE.
> Still wondering what the TSV will be? I am almost never interested in the TSV, but I still want to know.


The trick is to find a bag you want that is already on sale and then get the additional 20% off.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

15% off one item on Dooney.com with code HAPPY15


----------



## LifeIsDucky

20% off with code FRIENDS18

Does anyone know if you can use the code more than once?  I want a Crossbody for sure and would order immediately but may also want a second bag but need a day or two to decide.


----------



## RuedeNesle

LifeIsDucky said:


> 20% off with code FRIENDS18
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use the code more than once?  I want a Crossbody for sure and would order immediately but may also want a second bag but need a day or two to decide.


Hi LID!
I'm sure you can use the code more than once. I put two bags in my cart and got 20% off both. (Not buying, just testing. ) So I think you can use the code for additional orders until the sale ends.
Happy Shopping!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LID!
> I'm sure you can use the code more than once. I put two bags in my cart and got 20% off both. (Not buying, just testing. ) So I think you can use the code for additional orders until the sale ends.
> Happy Shopping!


 I laughed when I read your reply.  I “just test”, too!    Then you get the sweet  “Did you leave something behind” emails so you get to see your imaginary purchases again.  I keep the emails so I can admire them without having to search for them online.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## RuedeNesle

LifeIsDucky said:


> I laughed when I read your reply.  I “just test”, too!    Then you get the sweet  “Did you leave something behind” emails so you get to see your imaginary purchases again.  I keep the emails so I can admire them without having to search for them online.  Thank you for your help!


 I removed them from my cart to remove the temptation, but I do like your idea of getting the email so you have it for reference for later.
You're welcome!


----------



## MrsKC

I kept thinking about the natural Florentine wristlet at TJMaxx. Reg price $108, their price $39. The color was a beautiful honey and only minor scratches that can be rubbed out. So I went back and noted a minor imperfection on the back but it is fine with me. I want to use it as my everyday cosmetic case. I will get use to the Colts logo, hey—I do live in Indiana.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I kept thinking about the natural Florentine wristlet at TJMaxx. Reg price $108, their price $39. The color was a beautiful honey and only minor scratches that can be rubbed out. So I went back and noted a minor imperfection on the back but it is fine with me. I want to use it as my everyday cosmetic case. I will get use to the Colts logo, hey—I do live in Indiana.


HI KC! 
I wouldn't have passed it up because of the scratches and imperfection either! Not at $39.00. When I look at it all I see are the pretty color the cute Colts logo.  (Hubs and I took the full stadium tour when Indianapolis hosted the Super Bowl in 2012 so your wristlet would be a cool reminder of that!)


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> HI KC!
> I wouldn't have passed it up because of the scratches and imperfection either! Not at $39.00. When I look at it all I see are the pretty color the cute Colts logo.  (Hubs and I took the full stadium tour when Indianapolis hosted the Super Bowl in 2012 so your wristlet would be a cool reminder of that!)


Hi RN, yeah it was definitely a great deal. I think it will be nice to have something Florentine that I can use every day.
My son is a HUGE Colts fan, I bet he will think it is cool. They had two natural flo Colts zip around wallets. They were also in excellent shape. 
I hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Hi RN, yeah it was definitely a great deal. I think it will be nice to have something Florentine that I can use every day.
> My son is a HUGE Colts fan, I bet he will think it is cool. They had two natural flo Colts zip around wallets. They were also in excellent shape.
> I hope you have a great weekend.


You have a great weekend too!


----------



## MrsKC

I took advantage of the sale at ILD and bought a small Florentine wallet in natural. I have been carrying smaller bags the last year or so, so I am really looking forward to getting this. Plus it will match my Florentine wristlet that I am using for my cosmetic case in my bag.


----------



## zinacef

When does 12 Days of Dooney start? Feels like it’s around the corner.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I took advantage of the sale at ILD and bought a small Florentine wallet in natural. I have been carrying smaller bags the last year or so, so I am really looking forward to getting this. Plus it will match my Florentine wristlet that I am using for my cosmetic case in my bag.


Hi KC!
I can't wait to see pics of your new wallet! Now that I'm carrying CBBs I've pulled out my smaller wallets. They work well and I like them, but I always want a new small wallet.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> I can't wait to see pics of your new wallet! Now that I'm carrying CBBs I've pulled out my smaller wallets. They work well and I like them, but I always want a new small wallet.


I will let you know RN!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Hello Ladies!
SO MANY DEALS on the ILD site today. I don't need another zip zip, but they oyster for only $89 
Also the classic cross body and the small Lexi are at great prices too, even before the extra 20% off.
GO LOOK!!


----------



## christinemliu

It's crazy...with 30% off, I purchased a denim Samba small satchel for around $155...


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

christinemliu said:


> It's crazy...with 30% off, I purchased a denim Samba small satchel for around $155...



Do you think that that there will be a better deal this Friday and next Monday?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

There is no way to know.  But usually if you can get 50% off,  it's worth taking the deal.  Most 12 days of Dooney deals,  in my memory are less than half off.  Very few reach that level.


----------



## MrsKC

I have been waiting on a deal......30% is it!  ILD has this but I wanted it in natural. I have been waiting for a good sale for about 9. Months. I don’t think I will do better than 30%.. It will match my new natural flo wallet (yet to arrive) and my flo wristlet. I will thank Santa when I see him .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> View attachment 4257810
> 
> 
> I have been waiting on a deal......30% is it!  ILD has this but I wanted it in natural. I have been waiting for a good sale for about 9. Months. I don’t think I will do better than 30%.. It will match my new natural flo wallet (yet to arrive) and my flo wristlet*. I will thank Santa when I see him *.


 Can't wait for pics! Congrats on a great deal!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Can't wait for pics! Congrats on a great deal!


YAY a sale! I will let you know and post pics .


----------



## RuedeNesle

This morning I ordered a saffron pebble grain coin purse from ILD. $29.00. I didn't order red because I have two red coin purses and I've been craving something yellow or in the yellow family since last summer. This will be perfect for my Clipper card and cash, and I'll be able to easily tell it apart from my other red coin case that holds my ID and cards. @Lilybarb and @DaffodilDuck  I put my clipper card inside my saffiano coin purse, instead of in the outside slip pocket and the scanner can still read the card. So I don't have to use the outside pocket for the card and it will be more secure inside.

https://www.ilovedooney.com/pebble-...urse&start=5&cgid=ild-collections-pebblegrain


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning I ordered a saffron pebble grain coin purse from ILD. $29.00. I didn't order red because I have two red coin purses and I've been craving something yellow or in the yellow family since last summer. This will be perfect for my Clipper card and cash, and I'll be able to easily tell it apart from my other red coin case that holds my ID and cards. @Lilybarb and @DaffodilDuck  I put my clipper card inside my saffiano coin purse, instead of in the outside slip pocket and the scanner can still read the card. So I don't have to use the outside pocket for the card and it will be more secure inside.
> 
> https://www.ilovedooney.com/pebble-...urse&start=5&cgid=ild-collections-pebblegrain


RN - I love your red patent leather coin case - So shiny & red!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> RN - I love your red patent leather coin case - So shiny & red!!


Morning LB!
Thanks! I leave it in SF for my sister to use for our shared monthly Clipper Card. We split the cost. She uses it during the week if she goes anywhere (rarely, she works from home), and I use it whenever I'm in the city.  As much as I love the red patent, there's a leather logo sewn on the inside and it prevents me from putting in as many cards, or as many bills as I can put in my red saffiano coin purse. It looks like the pebble grain coin purse doesn't have the logo so it'll work well for me when I use it for bills and the clipper card, when I'm in the city. I can't believe how many colors are available on dooney.com! I'm glad they're not $29.00 or I'd be in trouble!


----------



## Bagmedic

Anyone have experience with the Large Cecilia in Alto?  ILD doesn't have any good photos of the interior to really see it!  I'm usually not a compartment bag person and know this one does have them but if it may work for certain functions.  My concern is an eyeglass case - not a bulky one.


----------



## Bestbagyet

The new Seller Jayne Satchel is on sale at Dooney.com for 208.00.
https://www.dooney.com/selleria-jay...N#pg=9&q=satchel&sz=120&start=112&cgid=dooney


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> Anyone have experience with the Large Cecilia in Alto?  ILD doesn't have any good photos of the interior to really see it!  I'm usually not a compartment bag person and know this one does have them but if it may work for certain functions.  My concern is an eyeglass case - not a bulky one.


I think that DooneyAddict615 did a Youtube video on this Alto bag a while ago.  Check it out,  her YT videos give a lot of info and it might help you.  I know she likes this style and was recently talking about adding additional colors to her collection.


----------



## Bestbagyet

I really need for Dooney to stop with all the sales . I woke up this morning at 3:00am only to discover Ilovedooney has a new sale going on..."Tis the Season Sale! Enjoy an extra 25% off sitewide and an extra 30% off orders $150+." Perhaps I was sleep walking when I ordered a pebble grain small satchel in dandelion ($129.00) and a small raleigh satchel in geranium ($102.00). I hope to not order anything more!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> I really need for Dooney to stop with all the sales . I woke up this morning at 3:00am only to discover Ilovedooney has a new sale going on..."Tis the Season Sale! Enjoy an extra 25% off sitewide and an extra 30% off orders $150+." Perhaps I was sleep walking when I ordered a pebble grain small satchel in dandelion ($129.00) and a small raleigh satchel in geranium ($102.00). I hope to not order anything more!


These sales are very tempting.  Thanks for the heads-up on another one.  Can I send you my bills?


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> These sales are very tempting.  Thanks for the heads-up on another one.  Can I send you my bills?


lavenderjunkie, I go on a bag ban all year just to take advantage of the holiday sales, but this year I have gone overboard! Yes, please don't send me your receipts !


----------



## MaryBel

Bestbagyet said:


> I really need for Dooney to stop with all the sales . I woke up this morning at 3:00am only to discover Ilovedooney has a new sale going on..."Tis the Season Sale! Enjoy an extra 25% off sitewide and an extra 30% off orders $150+." Perhaps I was sleep walking when I ordered a pebble grain small satchel in dandelion ($129.00) and a small raleigh satchel in geranium ($102.00). I hope to not order anything more!


Those are gorgeous bags at fantastic prices! Congrats!
And now you made me look and ended up ordering the Cooper hobo in Teal and a Seahawks nylon foldover. I selected the premium shipping so hopefully I should get them by Friday or Monday at the latest. Was tempted by the Raleigh in persimmon but I just remembered I have the same satchel style in pebbled leather in tangerine, so I'm going to behave and let it go.


----------



## Bestbagyet

MaryBel said:


> Those are gorgeous bags at fantastic prices! Congrats!
> And now you made me look and ended up ordering the Cooper hobo in Teal and a Seahawks nylon foldover. I selected the premium shipping so hopefully I should get them by Friday or Monday at the latest. Was tempted by the Raleigh in persimmon but I just remembered I have the same satchel style in pebbled leather in tangerine, so I'm going to behave and let it go.


The Cooper hobo in teal caught my eye, that is a beautiful color. I'm considering the Cambridge hobo but can't decide between white and calypso. I do not own one white bag and although every year I plan to buy one, I always change my mind.  I think it is a practicality issue for me.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bestbagyet said:


> The Cooper hobo in teal caught my eye, that is a beautiful color. I'm considering the Cambridge hobo but can't decide between white and calypso. I do not own one white bag and although every year I plan to buy one, I always change my mind.  I think it is a practicality issue for me.


Im eyeing the cooper in the chocolate


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Those are gorgeous bags at fantastic prices! Congrats!
> And now you made me look and ended up ordering the Cooper hobo in Teal and a Seahawks nylon foldover. I selected the premium shipping so hopefully I should get them by Friday or Monday at the latest. Was tempted by the Raleigh in persimmon but I just remembered I have the same satchel style in pebbled leather in tangerine, so I'm going to behave and let it go.


I ordered the large mindy in elephant


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Im eyeing the cooper in the chocolate


It's very pretty! Your question about the size of the cooper made me want the Teal one.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I ordered the large mindy in elephant


Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> It's very pretty! Your question about the size of the cooper made me want the Teal one.


I hve the chocolate in my cart along with the editors tote in the blue color. But im think it might be to light for me


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> It's very pretty! Your question about the size of the cooper made me want the Teal one.


Whats ya thoughts on dusty blue. To light or a med blue?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Whats ya thoughts on dusty blue. To light or a med blue?


I have dusty blue in pebbled leather and I love the color.  It's a soft medium shade of blue, with a soft lavender undertone.  It's very pretty,  very neutral.  It's not too dusty.   I find it goes with just about every shade of blue.
I also bought the dusty blue in the Clairmont leather.  It's slightly lighter in the Clairmont, which is coated,  than in the pebbled leather.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> lavenderjunkie, I go on a bag ban all year just to take advantage of the holiday sales, but this year I have gone overboard! Yes, please don't send me your receipts !



Oh well,  guess I'll have to pay for the  new handbags I bought today from the ILD sale. *  Bestbag*,  sure you don't want to reconsider paying for mine too?    
 I just couldn't resist the prices.   I got the pebbled leather small satchel in dandelion,  the pebbled crescent tote in mauve,  the pebbled leather Layla tote in steel blue,  and the Flo kiss lock in steel blue.   I wanted to add the mauve to my collection and the sale price and extra 30% off made the price of that pebbled leather crescent tote less than $100!   Same thing for the pebbled leather Layla in steel blue.  Now I need to find room to store all these extra handbags.

I think the key in these sales is to pick the colors that are most deeply discounted....assuming they are colors you want.  It can make a huge difference in the price.  The dandelion satchel ended up around $138,
the purple Samba small satchel I had to own a few weeks ago was closer to $200 (with all the sales and extra discounts).  That's a huge difference
in price.  Yes,  I know the leather isn't exactly the same,  but both are pebbled leather and the style is the same and the size is the same.   Not sorry I got the purple Samba,  I love it.  But for some of the rainbow of colors that appeal,  it's nice to find really good sales to help 'justify' the purchase of more handbags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> I have dusty blue in pebbled leather and I love the color.  It's a soft medium shade of blue, with a soft lavender undertone.  It's very pretty,  very neutral.  It's not too dusty.   I find it goes with just about every shade of blue.
> I also bought the dusty blue in the Clairmont leather.  It's slightly lighter in the Clairmont, which is coated,  than in the pebbled leather.


Thanks lady


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> Oh well,  guess I'll have to pay for the  new handbags I bought today from the ILD sale. *  Bestbag*,  sure you don't want to reconsider paying for mine too?
> I just couldn't resist the prices.   I got the pebbled leather small satchel in dandelion,  the pebbled crescent tote in mauve,  the pebbled leather Layla tote in steel blue,  and the Flo kiss lock in steel blue.   I wanted to add the mauve to my collection and the sale price and extra 30% off made the price of that pebbled leather crescent tote less than $100!   Same thing for the pebbled leather Layla in steel blue.  Now I need to find room to store all these extra handbags.
> 
> I think the key in these sales is to pick the colors that are most deeply discounted....assuming they are colors you want.  It can make a huge difference in the price.  The dandelion satchel ended up around $138,
> the purple Samba small satchel I had to own a few weeks ago was closer to $200 (with all the sales and extra discounts).  That's a huge difference
> in price.  Yes,  I know the leather isn't exactly the same,  but both are pebbled leather and the style is the same and the size is the same.   Not sorry I got the purple Samba,  I love it.  But for some of the rainbow of colors that appeal,  it's nice to find really good sales to help 'justify' the purchase of more handbags.


Hey lavenderjunkie, Oh how I wish I could buy everyone on the forum a bag, I would really do just that! I can be the Oprah of the Dooney and Bourke Purse Forum! "You get a bag, and you get a bag, and you get a bag!
I know exactly what you mean about the sale prices and colors. You have chosen some really nice hard-to-find colors. I see a lot of those same colors marked-up drastically on eBay. So, you got some great deals! 
I have been wanting the pine green and bone toscana front pocket satchel for the longest, but I feel as though I have made too many purchases to justify another bag. So, I think I'll purchase the bone only since I don't own a bone or white bag...and now I'm done!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> Hey lavenderjunkie, Oh how I wish I could buy everyone on the forum a bag, I would really do just that! I can be the Oprah of the Dooney and Bourke Purse Forum! "You get a bag, and you get a bag, and you get a bag!
> I know exactly what you mean about the sale prices and colors. You have chosen some really nice hard-to-find colors. I see a lot of those same colors marked-up drastically on eBay. So, you got some great deals!
> I have been wanting the pine green and bone toscana front pocket satchel for the longest, but I feel as though I have made too many purchases to justify another bag. So, I think I'll purchase the bone only since I don't own a bone or white bag...and now I'm done!


Both pine green and the bone are beautiful in the Toscana leather.  They are very different,  but both are very rich looking in that leather.  I have the front pocket satchel in the pine green.  I'm not normally drawn to greens,  but the pine green Toscana is a stunning color.    I was able to get a tote in the bone,   The tote was on Overstock and also ILD at a really good price.   Then the price went back up,  but I've seen it lately at a better price.   I'll have to go check and let you know.

Right now,  bone Florentine Toscana Tote on ILD,  on sale $159 and then there is the extra 30% off promotion BIGDEAL.   It's a light weight bag,  very nicely detailed on the front with the trapunto stitiching.   It's a good size,  but not overly sized.    For $111.30 now..... take a look!  ')

The Toscana Pine Green does NOT look like the picture on ILD.  The pine green is a true dark forest green.   It is not muddy,  it is not dull, it does not have grey or yellow undertones.   The pine green is a stunning color.


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> Both pine green and the bone are beautiful in the Toscana leather.  They are very different,  but both are very rich looking in that leather.  I have the front pocket satchel in the pine green.  I'm not normally drawn to greens,  but the pine green Toscana is a stunning color.    I was able to get a tote in the bone,   The tote was on Overstock and also ILD at a really good price.   Then the price went back up,  but I've seen it lately at a better price.   I'll have to go check and let you know.
> 
> Right now,  bone Florentine Toscana Tote on ILD,  on sale $159 and then there is the extra 30% off promotion BIGDEAL.   It's a light weight bag,  very nicely detailed on the front with the trapunto stitiching.   It's a good size,  but not overly sized.    For $111.30 now..... take a look!  ')
> 
> The Toscana Pine Green does NOT look like the picture on ILD.  The pine green is a true dark forest green.   It is not muddy,  it is not dull, it does not have grey or yellow undertones.   The pine green is a stunning color.


lavenderjunkie, I order the bone. I figured since I have a few bags in green and only one in bone (a shelby shopper), the bone would be practical.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> lavenderjunkie, I order the bone. I figured since I have a few bags in green and only one in bone (a shelby shopper), the bone would be practical.



Great.   I hope you love it.


----------



## MaryBel

Remember me saying just yesterday that I was going to be good and let the Raleigh satchel in persimmon go? Well, I woke up this morning around 5:15am and the first thing that came to my mind was that satchel. I wondered if it was still available so I got up and checked, it was! You probably already figured out where this is going 
Yep, I ended up ordering it together with the toscana front pocket satchel in espresso. Oops. Now, the wait. At least I did 3 day shipping again so hopefully they will get here soon.


----------



## Bestbagyet

MaryBel said:


> Remember me saying just yesterday that I was going to be good and let the Raleigh satchel in persimmon go? Well, I woke up this morning around 5:15am and the first thing that came to my mind was that satchel. I wondered if it was still available so I got up and checked, it was! You probably already figured out where this is going
> Yep, I ended up ordering it together with the toscana front pocket satchel in espresso. Oops. Now, the wait. At least I did 3 day shipping again so hopefully they will get here soon.


Oh MaryBel, I feel your pain! Did you get the medium or small satchel? I ordered the small in geranium but now wish I would have ordered the medium. I also ordered a pebble leather persimmon (which came today and I absolutely love) and wondering how much similar are geranium and persimmon. I did the 3 day shipping yesterday, my order has been released! Now the wait...


----------



## MaryBel

Bestbagyet said:


> Oh MaryBel, I feel your pain! Did you get the medium or small satchel? I ordered the small in geranium but now wish I would have ordered the medium. I also ordered a pebble leather persimmon (which came today and I absolutely love) and wondering how much similar are geranium and persimmon. I did the 3 day shipping yesterday, my order has been released! Now the wait...



I ordered the small. I like it more for a daily bag! I have a few of the mediums too but I prefer the small.

From what I remember, Geranium is more like a vibrant Red color, so I don't think they would be that close. I liked the geranium as well but I have the small satchel in florentine in Strawberry and in ostrich in Red, so I think geranium would be too close to those, but I didn't have an all Orange one (I have tangerine in pebble leather but with the brown trim), that's why I got the persimmon in Raleigh.

My order from yesterday is also in released status? Do you know what that means? I think it means released to the warehouse to be shipped but that could still take some time. I wish they would hurry up. My order from today is in Ready status.


----------



## Bestbagyet

MaryBel said:


> I ordered the small. I like it more for a daily bag! I have a few of the mediums too but I prefer the small.
> 
> From what I remember, Geranium is more like a vibrant Red color, so I don't think they would be that close. I liked the geranium as well but I have the small satchel in florentine in Strawberry and in ostrich in Red, so I think geranium would be too close to those, but I didn't have an all Orange one (I have tangerine in pebble leather but with the brown trim), that's why I got the persimmon in Raleigh.
> 
> My order from yesterday is also in released status? Do you know what that means? I think it means released to the warehouse to be shipped but that could still take some time. I wish they would hurry up. My order from today is in Ready status.


MaryBel, thank you for the info on colors, very helpful! "Released" means it is boxed with shipping label. You'll probably see a tracking number this evening or tomorrow morning. I gathered this information from CS and also when trying to determine the window for canceling an order.


----------



## Lilybarb

While perusing what I wanted during the 20% off sale, I looked under the tab Web Exclusives. Is the Sweetie line new or have I just missed it all this time?? The line is soo cute - I would be all over it if I was a little (a lot!) younger! I want the cosmetic bag but can’t bring myself to pay that price even with the 20% off.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> While perusing what I wanted during the 20% off sale, I looked under the tab Web Exclusives. Is the Sweetie line new or have I just missed it all this time?? The line is soo cute - I would be all over it if I was a little (a lot!) younger! I want the cosmetic bag but can’t bring myself to pay that price even with the 20% off.


LB:  just checked out the pattern.  If it calls your name,  find a small accessory to satisfy the craving.  Maybe your patience will be rewarded and it will be an even better price after Valentines Day.   Right now the cosmetic case is on sale on ILD... but it's still pricey for a fabric item.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Well, it had to happen after my many perfect purchases: I finally received a bag from ILD that has what I consider to be a defect--or at least something I may not be able to live with. 

It is pebbled leather, which is known for its 100% consistency in texture but which here has a loose, weird wrinkling towards the bottom of the tote, on the back.

I suspect someone else got it home and sent it back when they saw the wrinkling because the bag seems uncarried yet also isn't totally factory wrapped (i.e. the metal nameplate, my nemesis, has no plastic film on it and seems to have had fingerprints wiped off it).

Anyway, my Dooney Deals questions are:

1. This was bought during a recent, very good discount: 25 or 30 percent off an already steep reduction. As of today there is no percent-off sale going on. ILD doesn't do exchanges so I'll have to return this one and order a second. Am I correct in thinking that if I reorder the same bag, the phone rep will NOT honor the sale percent-off I got on the first bag? 

2. If your bag had a flaw on the back, but if the bag was a great price , and if doing returns was logistically difficult for you...do you think you'd keep the bag? I know some of you have said you consider minor flaws to be acceptable in a bag bought at a steep discount.


----------



## southerncharm

DaffodilDuck said:


> Well, it had to happen after my many perfect purchases: I finally received a bag from ILD that has what I consider to be a defect--or at least something I may not be able to live with.
> 
> It is pebbled leather, which is known for its 100% consistency in texture but which here has a loose, weird wrinkling towards the bottom of the tote, on the back.
> 
> I suspect someone else got it home and sent it back when they saw the wrinkling because the bag seems uncarried yet also isn't totally factory wrapped (i.e. the metal nameplate, my nemesis, has no plastic film on it and seems to have had fingerprints wiped off it).
> 
> Anyway, my Dooney Deals questions are:
> 
> 1. This was bought during a recent, very good discount: 25 or 30 percent off an already steep reduction. As of today there is no percent-off sale going on. ILD doesn't do exchanges so I'll have to return this one and order a second. Am I correct in thinking that if I reorder the same bag, the phone rep will NOT honor the sale percent-off I got on the first bag?
> 
> 2. If your bag had a flaw on the back, but if the bag was a great price , and if doing returns was logistically difficult for you...do you think you'd keep the bag? I know some of you have said you consider minor flaws to be acceptable in a bag bought at a steep discount.


----------



## southerncharm

I would contact ILD and explain the situation. They will extend the sale price (if they have another) and provide a shipping label to return at their expense. I, myself, would be bothered, no matter how steep a discount it may have been. If they did not have another at the same price, I would send back for a refund and keep on the look out for a replacement later on.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DaffodilDuck said:


> Well, it had to happen after my many perfect purchases: I finally received a bag from ILD that has what I consider to be a defect--or at least something I may not be able to live with.
> 
> It is pebbled leather, which is known for its 100% consistency in texture but which here has a loose, weird wrinkling towards the bottom of the tote, on the back.
> 
> I suspect someone else got it home and sent it back when they saw the wrinkling because the bag seems uncarried yet also isn't totally factory wrapped (i.e. the metal nameplate, my nemesis, has no plastic film on it and seems to have had fingerprints wiped off it).
> 
> Anyway, my Dooney Deals questions are:
> 
> 1. This was bought during a recent, very good discount: 25 or 30 percent off an already steep reduction. As of today there is no percent-off sale going on. ILD doesn't do exchanges so I'll have to return this one and order a second. Am I correct in thinking that if I reorder the same bag, the phone rep will NOT honor the sale percent-off I got on the first bag?
> 
> 2. If your bag had a flaw on the back, but if the bag was a great price , and if doing returns was logistically difficult for you...do you think you'd keep the bag? I know some of you have said you consider minor flaws to be acceptable in a bag bought at a steep discount.


Hi DD!
I'm sorry you received a bag with a defect, and possibly a return. I agree with southerncharm. You should contact ILD and explain the situation, if the defect bothers you.
I'm more forgiving of small defects if they're on the back, where a tiny defect on the front may pull my focus every time I look at the bag. I have purchased bags on ebay with small defects, but I knew in advance what I was getting and I felt it wouldn't take away from my happiness to carry the bag. I would have to see the defect to say if it would bother me, but regardless of how I feel, it has to not bother you. You should fully enjoy your bag no matter how much you saved. Please keep us posted!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

It's a very personal decision.   Of course you can contact ILD to see if they have a replacement and will honor the price.   However,  from what others have reported in the past,  that's a hassle and takes several phone calls and follow-up.

Depending upon how good a price and how much the defect bothers you.... if it were me,  I would either keep the bag or just return it and be done with it.  I wouldn't add the hassle of dealing with ILD over a replacement.    

Returns are difficult for me too.... and sometimes I overlook defects and keep a handbag.   The question I ask myself is.... if I were in the Dooney outlet (or department store)  and the bag were on sale at that price,  would I overlook the
defect and buy the bag or would I pass?   Then I do the same when the bag is one I ordered online.

BTW,  I don't think I've ever gotten a Dooney with plastic over the metal logo plate.
Sometimes handbags are unwrapped and inspected before being sent out.... so the wrapping isn't 'factory fresh'.   And of course,  sometimes a handbag is a return from a customer or from a store.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Hi Rue de N, southerncharm and lavenderjunkie! Thank you all for your input. May I show you the wrinkling in this thread for your further input? If so, please see attached!
DD





southerncharm said:


> I would contact ILD and explain the situation. They will extend the sale price (if they have another) and provide a shipping label to return at their expense. I, myself, would be bothered, no matter how steep a discount it may have been. If they did not have another at the same price, I would send back for a refund and keep on the look out for a replacement later on.





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi DD!
> I'm sorry you received a bag with a defect, and possibly a return. I agree with southerncharm. You should contact ILD and explain the situation, if the defect bothers you.
> I'm more forgiving of small defects if they're on the back, where a tiny defect on the front may pull my focus every time I look at the bag. I have purchased bags on ebay with small defects, but I knew in advance what I was getting and I felt it wouldn't take away from my happiness to carry the bag. I would have to see the defect to say if it would bother me, but regardless of how I feel, it has to not bother you. You should fully enjoy your bag no matter how much you saved. Please keep us posted!





lavenderjunkie said:


> It's a very personal decision.   Of course you can contact ILD to see if they have a replacement and will honor the price.   However,  from what others have reported in the past,  that's a hassle and takes several phone calls and follow-up.
> 
> Depending upon how good a price and how much the defect bothers you.... if it were me,  I would either keep the bag or just return it and be done with it.  I wouldn't add the hassle of dealing with ILD over a replacement.
> 
> Returns are difficult for me too.... and sometimes I overlook defects and keep a handbag.   The question I ask myself is.... if I were in the Dooney outlet (or department store)  and the bag were on sale at that price,  would I overlook the
> defect and buy the bag or would I pass?   Then I do the same when the bag is one I ordered online.
> 
> BTW,  I don't think I've ever gotten a Dooney with plastic over the metal logo plate.
> Sometimes handbags are unwrapped and inspected before being sent out.... so the wrapping isn't 'factory fresh'.   And of course,  sometimes a handbag is a return from a customer or from a store.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DaffodilDuck said:


> View attachment 4328032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rue de N, southerncharm and lavenderjunkie! Thank you all for your input. May I show you the wrinkling in this thread for your further input? If so, please see attached!
> DD
> View attachment 4328030
> View attachment 4328031




Hi DD!
Thank you for taking time to add the pictures!  That would not bother me, especially if it's on the back and I got it at a good* price. (*Good = the price you're comfortable paying for a bag in that condition.) I don't think it will shorten the life of your bag. I would carry it like it wasn't there!


----------



## christinemliu

I am no Dooney expert whatsoever, I only own 6 or 7 D&B items, but I think it's possible those wrinkles may come out after some use and the leather relaxes...however, of course you do have a return window...as well as if this really bothers you and you will notice them every time you use the tote, then it may need to be a goodbye to her or see if they can give you the discount on something else...

Just my 1 cent thought haha...the other 3 ladies have way more experience...

QUOTE="DaffodilDuck, post: 32881304, member: 633849"]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4328032

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi Rue de N, southerncharm and lavenderjunkie! Thank you all for your input. May I show you the wrinkling in this thread for your further input? If so, please see attached!
DD
View attachment 4328030
View attachment 4328031

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DaffodilDuck said:


> View attachment 4328032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rue de N, southerncharm and lavenderjunkie! Thank you all for your input. May I show you the wrinkling in this thread for your further input? If so, please see attached!
> DD
> View attachment 4328030
> View attachment 4328031


I can barely see the wrinkling and it doesn't bother me at all.
My suggestion...…. stuff the bag with a rolled up towel to fill out the wrinkled area and let it sit  for a few days.   You can also use a warm (not hot) hairdryer to relax the leather.   Just for a few seconds and be sure to hold the dryer at least 6 inches away from the leather.  You have to be careful not to burn or melt the leather or trim.... you just want to warm it up a little bit.
But even if the wrinkles stay in,  enjoy the handbag.  It looks beautiful.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi DD!
> Thank you for taking time to add the pictures!  That would not bother me, especially if it's on the back and I got it at a good* price. (*Good = the price you're comfortable paying for a bag in that condition.) I don't think it will shorten the life of your bag. I would carry it like it wasn't there!



Thank you for your insight, RdN. 

Wellllllll...I must make an admission. I was sort of planning on carrying this bag with the back facing out in order to avoid looking at the hated metal nameplate on the front every time I look down at my bag. So, how the back looks is actually quite significant in this case!

I think it looks less wrinkled and slack in the photos. It's the slackness that's bothering me, as if it's been deflated following inflation, like a balloon.



christinemliu said:


> I am no Dooney expert whatsoever, I only own 6 or 7 D&B items, but I think it's possible those wrinkles may come out after some use and the leather relaxes...however, of course you do have a return window...as well as if this really bothers you and you will notice them every time you use the tote, then it may need to be a goodbye to her or see if they can give you the
> 
> Just my 1 cent thought haha...the other 3 ladies have way more experience...



Your "cents" are worth a great deal, thank you! The funny thing is that I accept inconsistencies in Florentine that many customers cannot tolerate. But that's  because Flo is a dynamic leather that hasn't been totally finished/treated so initial variation as well as changes over time are to be expected.

Dooney's Pebble grain is totally standardized and, in my experience, permanent. So if it has this inconsistency now, I don't see how it could change over time/with use.

Anyway, I greatly appreciate your sharing your thoughts with me!



lavenderjunkie said:


> I can barely see the wrinkling and it doesn't bother me at all.
> My suggestion...…. stuff the bag with a rolled up towel to fill out the wrinkled area and let it sit  for a few days.   You can also use a warm (not hot) hairdryer to relax the leather.   Just for a few seconds and be sure to hold the dryer at least 6 inches away from the leather.  You have to be careful not to burn or melt the leather or trim.... you just want to warm it up a little bit.
> But even if the wrinkles stay in,  enjoy the handbag.  It looks beautiful.



Thanks, my friend. You always have helpful words on Dooney matters. 

The slackness doesn't show up well in the photos. I suspect (as I told christinemliu, above) that an inconsistency in Pebble cannot be appreciably altered, but I'll try that hair dryer trick now.

What I need to do, and the reason I put this is Dooney Deals, is understand if ILD will allow me to apply the discount promotion to a replacement bag I order during a time when no promotions are on.

Trouble is, I am very busy at the moment and I won't be able to step out to make a long phone call during ILD's business hours for at least another week or more.

I might actually keep a bag I consider defective because I don't have the time to make a phone call or a return!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

DaffodilDuck said:


> Thank you for your insight, RdN.
> 
> Wellllllll...I must make an admission. I was sort of planning on carrying this bag with the back facing out in order to avoid looking at the hated metal nameplate on the front every time I look down at my bag. So, how the back looks is actually quite significant in this case!
> 
> I think it looks less wrinkled and slack in the photos. It's the slackness that's bothering me, as if it's been deflated following inflation, like a balloon.



 I understand. I like the metal name plate. It doesn't determine if I buy a bag, but it doesn't bother me if it's on there. I don't think it's in your face like the big C's, G's, or LV's on some of the higher end bags. But I know it's not liked by some in this forum.  The slackness sounds like it will bother you. My final answer: Return the bag. I think you'll find something else that will make you happier.


----------



## christinemliu

I was in Natick, MA today and saw this beauty at the Nordstorm Rack:



and then a bunch of beautiful Dooneys at the TJ Maxz across the way:






I just purchased a bag recently so these beauties are probably all still there...but I am so tempted to go back!


----------



## DaffodilDuck

christinemliu said:


> and then a bunch of beautiful Dooneys at the TJ Maxz across the way
> I just purchased a bag recently so these beauties are probably all still there...but I am so tempted to go back!



I don't go into TJ overly often but I was blown away a month or two ago at TONS of Altos. It was insane. Priced very good for Altos ($199 to $299 based on size/type) but i was wary of buying such a scratchable leather from a high- traffic store display.


----------



## Lilybarb

christinemliu said:


> I was in Natick, MA today and saw this beauty at the Nordstorm Rack:
> View attachment 4409895
> 
> 
> and then a bunch of beautiful Dooneys at the TJ Maxz across the way:
> View attachment 4409897
> View attachment 4409898
> 
> View attachment 4409901
> 
> 
> I just purchased a bag recently so these beauties are probably all still there...but I am so tempted to go back!


@christinemliu, oh my what finds!  I own that toscana (in ginger) and the flo front pocket satchel but certainly didn't get them at those super low prices! I just can't understand it - my local TJMaxx or Ross stores never have any Dooneys.  
Those won't be on the shelf long.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Lilybarb said:


> @christinemliu, oh my what finds!  I own that toscana (in ginger) and the flo front pocket satchel but certainly didn't get them at those super low prices! I just can't understand it - my local TJMaxx or Ross stores never have any Dooneys.
> Those won't be on the shelf long.



Lilybarb, I had never before seen an Alto in my life at a discount store (or ever, in person) and now we see and hear these reports/photos of overflowing Altos at TJs in multiple locations.

I wonder whether something is going on with that range. Maybe Dooney is phasing it out?


----------



## christinemliu

DaffodilDuck said:


> I don't go into TJ overly often but I was blown away a month or two ago at TONS of Altos. It was insane. Priced very good for Altos ($199 to $299 based on size/type) but i was wary of buying such a scratchable leather from a high- traffic store display.


I didn't take a pic of all of them but they did have a good number of Altos, priced around the same from what I remember. And I was surprised, in general, they looked pretty good. This particular TJ Maxx though, I did notice it seemed neater than others I have been to and you can tell someone took care to arrange the purses. The front pocket Florentine satchel though, that I have two pics of, was a little beat up, I felt sorry for her haha.


----------



## christinemliu

Lilybarb said:


> @christinemliu, oh my what finds!  I own that toscana (in ginger) and the flo front pocket satchel but certainly didn't get them at those super low prices! I just can't understand it - my local TJMaxx or Ross stores never have any Dooneys.
> Those won't be on the shelf long.


I know, I was super tempted; and probably the one I came closest to purchasing was the Toscana. Oh, ginger must be so lovely!

Oh, I hear you...well, the TJ Maxx near me has an occasional Dooney or two once in awhile, but never as many as I saw today in Natick. I should have taken more pics, but there were maybe 30 Dooneys there.


----------



## G.Allyn

christinemliu said:


> I was in Natick, MA today and saw this beauty at the Nordstorm Rack:
> View attachment 4409895
> 
> 
> and then a bunch of beautiful Dooneys at the TJ Maxz across the way:
> View attachment 4409897
> View attachment 4409898
> 
> View attachment 4409901
> 
> 
> I just purchased a bag recently so these beauties are probably all still there...but I am so tempted to go back!



I never seem to find leather D&B bags at my local TJ Maxx.  The aqua looking Dooney with the lock would be hard for me to pass up.  While I normally stick with pretty neutral colors, I would make an exception to get a nice style Alto for a deal.  The price tag looks like it is about $199.00

I wish I lived near an outlet.  Except, that would be dangerous.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

G.Allyn said:


> I never seem to find leather D&B bags at my local TJ Maxx.  The aqua looking Dooney with the lock would be hard for me to pass up.  While I normally stick with pretty neutral colors, I would make an exception to get a nice style Alto for a deal.  The price tag looks like it is about $199.00
> 
> I wish I lived near an outlet.  Except, that would be dangerous.


I know what you mean!  I am eyeing the same bag and there is no WAY I would have left the store without it.  I am going to my TJ’s tomorrow and am hoping for an aqua (pale blue) miracle.  I know it is a long shot but a girl can dream...


----------



## LifeIsDucky

No luck.  My TJM only had 3 Dooney’s: a natural Saffiano satchel, a yellow pebble leather satchel and a signature zip zip.  They had 3 big displays of very nice Michael Kors bags, though.  But my heart was set on one of those beautiful blue Altos.  I left empty-handed.  Tears.


----------



## christinemliu

LifeIsDucky said:


> No luck.  My TJM only had 3 Dooney’s: a natural Saffiano satchel, a yellow pebble leather satchel and a signature zip zip.  They had 3 big displays of very nice Michael Kors bags, though.  But my heart was set on one of those beautiful blue Altos.  I left empty-handed.  Tears.


I am so sorry!! I don't know if they would do it, but you could try calling the one where I took my photo and see if they would let you purchase over the phone and ship to you? I realized I said Natick but the address is Framingham, MA (the city lines blur) in the Shoppers World Plaza...


----------



## G.Allyn

christinemliu said:


> I am so sorry!! I don't know if they would do it, but you could try calling the one where I took my photo and see if they would let you purchase over the phone and ship to you? I realized I said Natick but the address is Framingham, MA (the city lines blur) in the Shoppers World Plaza...



christinemLiu,
Thanks for the pics and all the info you provided.  That was very kind of you.


----------



## starbucksqueen

If anyone out there likessteel blue, Macy's has marked down the Amelie satchel in steel blue. With the Friends and Family discount, it's under $150. They call it the "small," but I think it's the regular size. To the best of my knowledge, they didn't have the mini (which is known as the "small." At least I hope so! Because I got so excited that I ordered one for pickup. ( Now I'm wondering what to wear with it. You only get 15 minutes to cancel.)







https://www.macys.com/shop/product/dooney-bourke-florentine-amelie-small-leather-tote?ID=9408062


----------



## lavenderjunkie

starbucksqueen said:


> If anyone out there likessteel blue, Macy's has marked down the Amelie satchel in steel blue. With the Friends and Family discount, it's under $150. They call it the "small," but I think it's the regular size. To the best of my knowledge, they didn't have the mini (which is known as the "small." At least I hope so! Because I got so excited that I ordered one for pickup. ( Now I'm wondering what to wear with it. You only get 15 minutes to cancel.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/dooney-bourke-florentine-amelie-small-leather-tote?ID=9408062


Thanks.   I recently got the 'regular size' Amelie from Dooney.  And I think it's a small-medium sized bag.  Much smaller than the large Amelie (which I also have).  It's an adorable handbag, but the depth isn't very big, and with the other dimensions on the lower end,  I have to downsize to get my things in.... smaller wallet, smaller cosmetic case.    I'm tempted to look at the one on Macy's..... I want a steel blue Flo....  but I think I should hold out for something bigger.


----------



## starbucksqueen

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks.   I recently got the 'regular size' Amelie from Dooney.  And I think it's a small-medium sized bag.  Much smaller than the large Amelie (which I also have).  It's an adorable handbag, but the depth isn't very big, and with the other dimensions on the lower end,  I have to downsize to get my things in.... smaller wallet, smaller cosmetic case.    I'm tempted to look at the one on Macy's..... I want a steel blue Flo....  but I think I should hold out for something bigger.


 I almost got the large Amelie in oyster/ecru, whatever that is. Also sale priced, but a real disaster waiting to happen. Haven't picked mine up yet and just hope it's not pebbled. Even though it's a "small to medium," I hope to fit a small umbrella--something I can't do with my Selleria flap.


----------



## DBLover318

Just purchased the Small Florentine Satchel in Steel Blue, which I have been wanting for awhile.  I was toggling between buying it at Macys during their 30% off Friends and Family Sale and off the D&B website, with making the Dooney Pays. I decided on the Dooney Pay option because I figure it's less stress on my CC. I figured I was only saving about $23 anyway.


----------



## starbucksqueen

I know these are considered Deals for Men, but I easily would carry some of them. The travel bags are definitely unisex. Some nice deals here. (Not a frilly girly type. More of classic style.)

https://www.dooney.com/mens-deal-of-the-day/?pg=3&sz=48&start=0&contentTilesSlotCounter=4


----------



## lavenderjunkie

starbucksqueen said:


> I know these are considered Deals for Men, but I easily would carry some of them. The travel bags are definitely unisex. Some nice deals here. (Not a frilly girly type. More of classic style.)
> 
> https://www.dooney.com/mens-deal-of-the-day/?pg=3&sz=48&start=0&contentTilesSlotCounter=4


I  buy the Dooney credit card holder or credit card cases that they feature as part of a men's collection.   I'd  buy them in girly colors too,  if they made them that way.   Meanwhile,  black, dark brown, natural, navy work for me....as long as I like the leather and the size/function/organization of the item.  Some things are unisex.... good leather accessories can work for lots of people. 
The designs Dooney has done for the men's collection for credit cards is more streamlined and functional than some of the women's items.... the Emerson zip credit card holder,  for example.   The Emerson is not only bulky,  but it's hard to get cards to fit.  The gussets make it non functional for me.


----------



## starbucksqueen

Well, it's interesting. They actually started off with men's pieces. Guess they saw that there was more money to be made in handbags and everything that matched with it.

I don't do matchy matchy with accessories. It's way too much trouble to swap items out. There's more of a chance of forgetting something you really need. It's also cheaper go with neutrals that go with everything, clean easier, and won't date themselves in a season or two. There a lot of pieces that appeal to me in the Coach line as well.  (O/T. I think they may be having a good sale soon as well.)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

starbucksqueen said:


> Well, it's interesting. They actually started off with men's pieces. Guess they saw that there was more money to be made in handbags and everything that matched with it.
> 
> I don't do matchy matchy with accessories. It's way too much trouble to swap items out. There's more of a chance of forgetting something you really need. It's also cheaper go with neutrals that go with everything, clean easier, and won't date themselves in a season or two. There a lot of pieces that appeal to me in the Coach line as well.  (O/T. I think they may be having a good sale soon as well.)



SBQ:  sales are good.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hitting the Orlando outlet tomorrow


----------



## Lilybarb

Cameron satchel lovers, red is currently available on ILD. Snatched it up last night as I've called corp & waited, & waited months. Last purchade now till next Christmas. I promise.
Of the road to purgatory is paved with.......

Edited typos


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> Cameron satchel lovers, red is currently available on ILD. Snatched it up last night as I've called corp & waited, & waited months. Last purchade now till next Christmas. I promise.
> Of the road to purgatory is paved with.......
> 
> Edited typos


Of course the road....
(Corrected typos & STILL left out a word...duh)


----------



## Caledonia

ILoveDooney: Siesta Zip Zip Satchel orig. $238 now $69 + 20% off code= $55.20 + tax.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Caledonia said:


> ILoveDooney: Siesta Zip Zip Satchel orig. $238 now $69 + 20% off code= $55.20 + tax.


I'm almost afraid to go back to ILD.... each time I do,  I buy more handbags and SLGs.  Lots of temptations.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Who’s seen the new sizes in the Florentine satchel?  Micro and Mini, I think.  Well, I haven’t been checking for Dooney  in a few months, but needless to say I’m excited!!   I bought a beautiful satchel a few years ago and returned it because it just seemed too big and bulky.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

elisabettaverde said:


> Who’s seen the new sizes in the Florentine satchel?  Micro and Mini, I think.  Well, I haven’t been checking for Dooney  in a few months, but needless to say I’m excited!!   I bought a beautiful satchel a few years ago and returned it because it just seemed too big and bulky.


I haven't seen them in person.  But there is a YouTube video that compares all the sizes.  It was done in the last few months by someone who purchased them.    Also QVC had one of the new smaller sizes,  along with the medium, on a show about a month ago.  The host (Courtney) gave the measurements and commented that even for a small handbag,  it would hold a full size wallet.   You might want to watch the videos to get a better feel for the size.

Years ago I bought the Mini size Flo satchel.   I have several of them and considered the Mini to be a good medium sized satchel.  The wide base on the satchel makes all the difference in how much it can hold.  Just be aware that the zipper opening will be short and also the height of the bag will be limited,  so you items must be stored horizontally,  not vertically...meaning you can't stack things on top of each other,  either.


----------



## elisabettaverde

lavenderjunkie said:


> I haven't seen them in person.  But there is a YouTube video that compares all the sizes.  It was done in the last few months by someone who purchased them.    Also QVC had one of the new smaller sizes,  along with the medium, on a show about a month ago.  The host (Courtney) gave the measurements and commented that even for a small handbag,  it would hold a full size wallet.   You might want to watch the videos to get a better feel for the size.
> 
> Years ago I bought the Mini size Flo satchel.   I have several of them and considered the Mini to be a good medium sized satchel.  The wide base on the satchel makes all the difference in how much it can hold.  Just be aware that the zipper opening will be short and also the height of the bag will be limited,  so you items must be stored horizontally,  not vertically...meaning you can't stack things on top of each other,  either.


Thanks for this good information. I’ll definitely check this out; the satchel always seemed to be a great everyday bag.


----------



## CatePNW

Hey everyone, long time no see!  Looks like you're not too chatty lately either!  Just wanted to pop in and say that I was so tempted by this Sydney Croco Satchel today at Ross, but I didn't get it.  I've been buying so much holiday stuff that I couldn't spend on ME, but still want to...LOL!  Doing some searching for this bag it looks like it was a Lord & Taylor exclusive a few years ago per a post by @YankeeDooney.  So, enjoy while I continue to be tempted.


----------



## YankeeDooney

CatePNW said:


> Hey everyone, long time no see!  Looks like you're not too chatty lately either!  Just wanted to pop in and say that I was so tempted by this Sydney Croco Satchel today at Ross, but I didn't get it.  I've been buying so much holiday stuff that I couldn't spend on ME, but still want to...LOL!  Doing some searching for this bag it looks like it was a Lord & Taylor exclusive a few years ago per a post by @YankeeDooney.  So, enjoy while I continue to be tempted.
> 
> View attachment 4606311
> 
> View attachment 4606310


Dare I say, I’d bet that price would be less at Marshalls or TJMaxx. Pretty bag though.


----------



## Nml85

YankeeDooney said:


> Dare I say, I’d bet that price would be less at Marshalls or TJMaxx. Pretty bag though.


I have a couple of Sydney’s including a darker version of the L&T croci. 


CatePNW said:


> Hey everyone, long time no see!  Looks like you're not too chatty lately either!  Just wanted to pop in and say that I was so tempted by this Sydney Croco Satchel today at Ross, but I didn't get it.  I've been buying so much holiday stuff that I couldn't spend on ME, but still want to...LOL!  Doing some searching for this bag it looks like it was a Lord & Taylor exclusive a few years ago per a post by @YankeeDooney.  So, enjoy while I continue to be tempted.
> 
> View attachment 4606311
> 
> View attachment 4606310


----------



## Nml85

I have a few Sydneys and what I like about them is there are separate “hooks” for the crossbody strap, they’re hidden behind the handles.  If you get it I recommend stuffing the corners when not in use to keep that shape up top.  I have the darker version of the croc from L&T and it’s a great bag.


----------



## CatePNW

YankeeDooney said:


> Dare I say, I’d bet that price would be less at Marshalls or TJMaxx. Pretty bag though.


This is the first time my Ross has had some nice bags, usually it's just junk.  Also our only Marshalls has never had any nice brand bags, it's my area. TJMaxx, they have the best selection, but only at certain times.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I bought my first Sydney in pebbled leather recently. The Sydney design is very much like an Alto handbag from a few years ago.   The Alto was a solid color and the pebble leather version has a line of contrast trim on either side of the front of the bag,  following the seam.  It's a very striking design.  I bought the black,  now I want the navy..... when the price is right.
I love the croco embossed Sydney you found also.


----------



## Lilybarb

CatePNW said:


> Hey everyone, long time no see!  Looks like you're not too chatty lately either!  Just wanted to pop in and say that I was so tempted by this Sydney Croco Satchel today at Ross, but I didn't get it.  I've been buying so much holiday stuff that I couldn't spend on ME, but still want to...LOL!  Doing some searching for this bag it looks like it was a Lord & Taylor exclusive a few years ago per a post by @YankeeDooney.  So, enjoy while I continue to be tempted.
> 
> View attachment 4606311
> 
> View attachment 4606310


I've always liked the lines of that bag. Couldn't Santa bring it?


----------



## CatePNW

lavenderjunkie said:


> I bought my first Sydney in pebbled leather recently. The Sydney design is very much like an Alto handbag from a few years ago.   The Alto was a solid color and the pebble leather version has a line of contrast trim on either side of the front of the bag,  following the seam.  It's a very striking design.  I bought the black,  now I want the navy..... when the price is right.
> I love the croco embossed Sydney you found also.


I remember that Alto bag, loved the look!  I really like the shape of the Sydney, it's quite large, yet not bulky at all.  I love the contrast of the black smooth leather with the croco.  Maybe no one will buy it and will go to clearance!


----------



## CatePNW

Lilybarb said:


> I've always liked the lines of that bag. Couldn't Santa bring it?


I did hint to Santa, and might again, haha!  I'm just trying to not spend more on myself right now.  If it was a must have bag I'd been wanting, I'd have it already.  But I didn't even know the bag existed in that pattern until I saw it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The Alto style was called Sabrina.  It's a classic.  The Sydney has the same lines and size.  The Sydney also has  more interior pockets.  Always a trade-off..... Alto leather with minimal interior organization and clean lines, vs. the pebble, saffiano, or embossed designs that have more pockets.  There is a YT video by DooneyAddict615 from 2016 showing the Sabrina.

Dooney also did an ostrich embossed version of the Sabrina from the Sahara collection..... a cousin of the Alto line.... in terms of price and
leather ( I think).  And there might also have been a croco version....
don't remember the collection name.   Also a cousin of Alto.


----------

